# 2018 - 50th ANNIVERSARY of the ALHAMBRA



## HADASSA

I thought I would start a thread for this momentous occasion so everyone can share their intel, as well as what they would love as Limited Edition pieces in their collection.

I personally will love an alternating white MOP/PG 10-motifs that I can wear alone, layered with my 10 MOP YG or long as a 20-motifs.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Great thread!!
I would love gray mother of pearl set in pg.


----------



## lisawhit

I will be watching this thread like wimbledon


----------



## pazt

I want anything alternating - be it in WG or YG in any stone alternating with YG or WG


----------



## texasgirliegirl

pazt said:


> I want anything alternating - be it in WG or YG in any stone alternating with YG or WG


It does seem that the alternating stones is the form for limited editions when they offer them.
We have seen lapis, malachite, and letterwood so far.  I can't recall any others.


----------



## Violet Bleu

I'm new to VCA, but this is still so exciting!!!


----------



## 911snowball

Alternating gray MOP, pink gold pave anyone?  My AmEx would melt ...


----------



## HADASSA

911snowball said:


> Alternating gray MOP, pink gold pave anyone?  My AmEx would melt ...



This does sound so dreamy [emoji94][emoji92]

But these past few days I have learnt the difference between realistic and idealistic - the realistic I don't like too much [emoji23]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

911snowball said:


> Alternating gray MOP, pink gold pave anyone?  My AmEx would melt ...


Mine too!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

911snowball said:


> Alternating gray MOP, pink gold pave anyone?  My AmEx would melt ...



That sounds so amazing!


----------



## jssl1688

my dream would be turquoise alternating yellow gold.......but very unlikely


----------



## Suzie

Onyx and white gold!!!!!!


----------



## HADASSA

jssl1688 said:


> my dream would be turquoise alternating yellow gold.......but very unlikely



Jssl, not unlikely at all.

The Alhambra was fashioned after the former (trying to be politically correct here) Islamic palace in Granada, Spain.

Turquoise is named after the French word for Turkish (Turkey formerly being part of the Ottoman Empire).

So, what better way to be true to the meaning behind the design by using Turquoise for the Jubilee[emoji1360]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> Jssl, not unlikely at all.
> 
> The Alhambra was fashioned after the former (trying to be politically correct here) Islamic palace in Granada, Spain.
> 
> Turquoise is named after the French word for Turkish (Turkey formerly being part of the Ottoman Empire).
> 
> So, what better way to be true to the meaning behind the design by using Turquoise for the Jubilee[emoji1360]


Wouldn't it be wonderful if the real reason why VCA has made turquoise so scarce is because they plan to reintroduce it for the 50th?
One can dream....


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> Wouldn't it be wonderful if the real reason why VCA has made turquoise so scarce is because they plan to reintroduce it for the 50th?
> One can dream....



TGG, I will definitely NOT refuse it this time [emoji6]

And LE - even more special [emoji170]


----------



## jssl1688

HADASSA said:


> Jssl, not unlikely at all.
> 
> The Alhambra was fashioned after the former (trying to be politically correct here) Islamic palace in Granada, Spain.
> 
> Turquoise is named after the French word for Turkish (Turkey formerly being part of the Ottoman Empire).
> 
> So, what better way to be true to the meaning behind the design by using Turquoise for the Jubilee[emoji1360]



hadassa, your positivity give me hope. How sneaky it is for vca to make turquoise unavailable all this time.....just waiting to present it for the jubilee moment!! It would be so absolutely special and amazing for this piece to come to life for the 50th anni!


----------



## Notorious Pink

No word yet from my SA at BG/5th Ave - she said they haven't told them yet....


----------



## HADASSA

BBC said:


> No word yet from my SA at BG/5th Ave - she said they haven't told them yet....



SMs are supposed to be meeting this week in Vegas, quite possibly to discuss Autumn LEs as well as The Jubilee offerings.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Suzie said:


> Onyx and white gold!!!!!!



I actually tried on the NYC magic pendant in this combo. It's gorgeous, but....what earrings go with it? (besides black cosmos or diamond Alhambra) My SA was trying to make the case for wg/mop but I wasn't convinced. I guess the wg three motif?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Wg perlee hoops?
Fleurettes studs?


----------



## Notorious Pink

texasgirliegirl said:


> Wg perlee hoops?
> Fleurettes studs?



Yes...both sound good. Thank you! I think that I would wind up with diamond Alhambra...there's no escaping a diamond earring would be perfect with it [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Suzie

BBC said:


> I actually tried on the NYC magic pendant in this combo. It's gorgeous, but....what earrings go with it? (besides black cosmos or diamond Alhambra) My SA was trying to make the case for wg/mop but I wasn't convinced. I guess the wg three motif?


I have it and I wear my MOP white gold, frivole WG or plain diamond studs.

I would love an onyx WG in a 20.


----------



## Sparkledolll

I would love a 5 motif YG pave alternating with turquoise. The same as the Malachite/YG pave that's available now [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## kimikaze

BBC said:


> I actually tried on the NYC magic pendant in this combo. It's gorgeous, but....what earrings go with it? (besides black cosmos or diamond Alhambra) My SA was trying to make the case for wg/mop but I wasn't convinced. I guess the wg three motif?


Please excuse as I'm new to VCA but what is the NYC magic pendant? Intrigued!


----------



## 911snowball

Onyx with white gold. Same size and design as the other magic pendants, just unique to the NYC boutique.  I got mine by calling and they sent it to me.


----------



## kimikaze

911snowball said:


> Onyx with white gold. Same size and design as the other magic pendants, just unique to the NYC boutique.  I got mine by calling and they sent it to me.


Thank you. A possible trip to NYC then!


----------



## lisawhit

911snowball said:


> Onyx with white gold. Same size and design as the other magic pendants, just unique to the NYC boutique.  I got mine by calling and they sent it to me.



It's available on Van Cleef's website


----------



## kimikaze

lisawhit said:


> It's available on Van Cleef's website


Thank you for the information! Just had a look but as I'm not US based, I may just have found yet another excuse to visit NYC


----------



## Mali_

texasgirliegirl said:


> Great thread!!
> I would love gray mother of pearl set in pg.


This!!!


----------



## Suzie

kimikaze said:


> Thank you for the information! Just had a look but as I'm not US based, I may just have found yet another excuse to visit NYC


I have this necklace and I love it, the first photo is the website pic and the last one is not a great photo but shows you how it can be worn long.


----------



## kimikaze

Suzie said:


> I have this necklace and I love it, the first photo is the website pic and the last one is not a great photo but shows you how it can be worn long.


A very stunning and versatile piece. I love how you can wear it both long and short. Thank you for the pictures


----------



## kimber418

Suzie said:


> I have this necklace and I love it, the first photo is the website pic and the last one is not a great photo but shows you how it can be worn long.


Beautiful Suzie!  Thank you for posting.  I could not find it yesterday on the VCA website for some reason.


----------



## NYTexan

Natalie j said:


> I would love a 5 motif YG pave alternating with turquoise. The same as the Malachite/YG pave that's available now [emoji7][emoji7]


Agreed!!!


----------



## JulesB68

Given that I will be celebrating the same "anniversary" next year, I do think VCA ought to listen to me & make whatever it is in WG for purely selfish reasons!  Know that's most unlikely, so I'm going to be very disappointed!! DH will just have to buy me a yacht instead! (very much tongue-in-cheek) lol! Think that could be a whole new thread; I can't have x so you'll have to buy me y instead!


----------



## klynneann

The wait for the announcement is going to be excruciating lol.


----------



## CATEYES

klynneann said:


> The wait for the announcement is going to be excruciating lol.


Me too!! Since this thread was created and I saw it, I have been checking twice a day to see if anyone adds info lol!! I'm dying over here!!


----------



## HADASSA

klynneann said:


> The wait for the announcement is going to be excruciating lol.





CATEYES said:


> Me too!! Since this thread was created and I saw it, I have been checking twice a day to see if anyone adds info lol!! I'm dying over here!!



We are hoping that the VCA peeps take a swing by this sub-forum sometimes, so feel free to make your wishes known.

It may not ALL come true but hey, there's no harm in wishing, am I right?

Lots of new "faces" on the Forum too - maybe they might have some wonderful intel to share [emoji1360]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> We are hoping that the VCA peeps take a swing by this sub-forum sometimes, so feel free to make your wishes known.
> 
> It may not ALL come true but hey, there's no harm in wishing, am I right?
> 
> Lots of new "faces" on the Forum too - maybe they might have some wonderful intel to share [emoji1360]


It would be smart for VCA to read these forums. It's a form of market research for them in the purest sense.


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> It would be smart for VCA to read these forums. It's a form of market research for them in the purest sense.



I for one will be more than willing to help them with that [emoji6]


----------



## Coconuts40

I completely agree, I understand they have been emailing surveys recently.  All they need to do is read this forum and see what we are looking for 

I don't know what they will decide on for the 50th, but I do hope they don't limit the options to just one piece such as a necklace only.  I do hope they offer multiple options and perhaps at multiple price points.  I just don't want them to launch an alternating pave/stone necklace that will be  too unrealistic for me and possibly others to purchase.


----------



## klynneann

Coconuts40 said:


> I completely agree, I understand they have been emailing surveys recently.  All they need to do is read this forum and see what we are looking for
> 
> I don't know what they will decide on for the 50th, but I do hope they don't limit the options to just one piece such as a necklace only.  I do hope they offer multiple options and perhaps at multiple price points.  I just don't want them to launch an alternating pave/stone necklace that will be  too unrealistic for me and possibly others to purchase.


I agree!  Especially if the alternating motif has diamonds, I would be priced out for sure.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Coconuts40 said:


> I completely agree, I understand they have been emailing surveys recently.  All they need to do is read this forum and see what we are looking for
> 
> I don't know what they will decide on for the 50th, but I do hope they don't limit the options to just one piece such as a necklace only.  I do hope they offer multiple options and perhaps at multiple price points.  I just don't want them to launch an alternating pave/stone necklace that will be  too unrealistic for me and possibly others to purchase.


I hope that VCA will offer a collection similar to the one they offered when they launched Letterwood.
The hallmark of LE vintage alhambra has been stones alternating with solid gold so my hope/wish is for any special LE piece to share this feature.  As for stones, I can see VCA going in two directions (only guesses here, of course!):
They could offer pieces that commemorate the original necklace (in this case all yg) but to make this special alternate with pave motifs (cost prohibitive for most). 
They could offer a stone that is TRULY limited such as lapis, turquoise, or gray mother of pearl.
The easiest one to offer would be gray mother of pearl in terms of material availability. 
It has been approved for special orders and MANY collectors have requested this stone for years. 
Wishful thinking on my part but whatever VCA chooses to offer will be beautiful, no doubt.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Suzie said:


> I have this necklace and I love it, the first photo is the website pic and the last one is not a great photo but shows you how it can be worn long.



Lovely! I can't seem to find this on the US site. Can you possibly direct me? I would love this as a birthday present from DH. Also, would you mind letting me know the price? [emoji253][emoji4]


----------



## cloee

Just thinking they may wait for the holidays to be over before providing some intel on the 50th anniversary piece. 
Gray MOP alternating with PG would be my wish


----------



## texasgirliegirl

cloee said:


> Just thinking they may wait for the holidays to be over before providing some intel on the 50th anniversary piece.
> Gray MOP alternating with PG would be my wish


This is probably correct. 
What VCA should understand is that within this current economic environment customers are more conservative with their spending. This translates into customers waiting to make major purchases so it might be a wise decision for VCA to reveal new releases sooner rather than later.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

texasgirliegirl said:


> This is probably correct.
> What VCA should understand is that within this current economic environment customers are more conservative with their spending. This translates into customers waiting to make major purchases so it might be a wise decision for VCA to reveal new releases sooner rather than later because clients might be inclined to wait and see what will be offered for the 50th rather than purchase what is currently available.


----------



## pazt

I have a feeling that the red tiger's eye holiday pendant may just be a prelude to what is coming for the 50th anniversary collection next year. 

I am suspecting a whole line of necklace, earrings, rings and bracelet - whether its in full on red tigers eye or alternating with pink gold - is my guess.

But i can be wrong too. He, he, he


----------



## lisawhit

pazt said:


> I have a feeling that the red tiger's eye holiday pendant may just be a prelude to what is coming for the 50th anniversary collection next year.
> 
> I am suspecting a whole line of necklace, earrings, rings and bracelet - whether its in full on red tigers eye or alternating with pink gold - is my guess.
> 
> But i can be wrong too. He, he, he



+1


----------



## klynneann

I wonder how similar red tiger's eye would be to carnelian.  I know the tiger's eye will have striations, but do you think it will be very similar in color?


----------



## lisawhit

klynneann said:


> I wonder how similar red tiger's eye would be to carnelian.  I know the tiger's eye will have striations, but do you think it will be very similar in color?



I hope so....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I can't help but wonder if this might look closer to letterwood than the yellow tigers eye  or even carnelian.
Perhaps sort of like tortoise shell...but more luminous.  It would be nice if they select stones with a rich red hue but hmmmm  we shall soon see, I suppose.


----------



## pazt

texasgirliegirl said:


> I can't help but wonder if this might look closer to letterwood than the yellow tigers eye  or even carnelian.
> Perhaps sort of like tortoise shell...but more luminous.  It would be nice if they select stones with a rich red hue but hmmmm  we shall soon see, I suppose.



That's exactly what our SAs were saying TGG, closer to letterwood than carnelain and tigers eye. But of course, none of them confirmed - they didnt deny either - that red tiger's eye may be the holiday pendant. They said they always seem to be the the last to know compared to like VCA Neimans, Harrods, Selfridges etc. 

And it seems these stores since they're independent from VCA, can benefit from an early announcement (and taking deposits) etc. They say that always happen every year.


----------



## jenaps

texasgirliegirl said:


> I can't help but wonder if this might look closer to letterwood than the yellow tigers eye  or even carnelian.
> Perhaps sort of like tortoise shell...but more luminous.  It would be nice if they select stones with a rich red hue but hmmmm  we shall soon see, I suppose.



That's exactly what I was thinking TGG.  That it might be like letterwood and less red at least from the google images I've been looking at of red tigers eye.

I'd love a red, my problem with carnelian is that it's translucent so it does not appear red with my skin tone.  

I'm hoping there's a good variation of hues like chalcedony


----------



## **Chanel**

Am I crazy for being excited already ?
I am checking this thread several times a day and when I see a new comment, my heart just skips a beat. Even though there is nothing confirmed yet for the Alhambra anniversary .
The thought about alternating motifs excites me - I missed out on the Letterwood with alternating motifs, but if they do a nice combination for 2018 (and red tiger eye could be nice I think), I am in!
That's all, now I am back in the excitement modus, watching this thread like a hawk .


----------



## HADASSA

pazt said:


> I have a feeling that the red tiger's eye holiday pendant may just be a prelude to what is coming for the 50th anniversary collection next year.
> 
> I am suspecting a whole line of necklace, earrings, rings and bracelet - whether its in full on red tigers eye or alternating with pink gold - is my guess.
> 
> But i can be wrong too. He, he, he



Pazt, to be honest, unless the RED TE is like ruby red, I really will not be interested, LE or NOT[emoji107]

I find to do a stone that closely resembles Letterwood or current TE is redundant IMHO.

Now, if they decide to do BLUE TE, to replace Lapis and Turquoise, I'm definitely in [emoji1360]

VCA corporate, hope you are listening from this corner of the world [emoji289] 







[Pics from Pinterest]


----------



## luckylove

HADASSA said:


> Pazt, to be honest, unless the RED TE is like ruby red, I really will not be interested, LE or NOT[emoji107]
> 
> I find to do a stone that closely resembles Letterwood or current TE is redundant IMHO.
> 
> Now, if they decide to do BLUE TE, to replace Lapis and Turquoise, I'm definitely in [emoji1360]
> 
> VCA corporate, hope you are listening from this corner of the world [emoji289]
> 
> View attachment 3781656
> 
> 
> View attachment 3781657
> 
> 
> [Pics from Pinterest]



If only!! This would be amazing!!


----------



## Toronto24

Oh how did I miss this thread? Just getting caught up and will also be checking in frequently to see if there is any new intel.

My wish would be for turquoise they've been hiding away!!


----------



## Coconuts40

HADASSA said:


> Pazt, to be honest, unless the RED TE is like ruby red, I really will not be interested, LE or NOT[emoji107]
> 
> I find to do a stone that closely resembles Letterwood or current TE is redundant IMHO.
> 
> Now, if they decide to do BLUE TE, to replace Lapis and Turquoise, I'm definitely in [emoji1360]
> 
> VCA corporate, hope you are listening from this corner of the world [emoji289]
> 
> View attachment 3781656
> 
> 
> View attachment 3781657
> 
> 
> [Pics from Pinterest]



Oh Hadassa, I agree with you so much.  VCA has so many options in warm tones - letter wood, carnelian, gold.  But it is missing blue and cooler tones. With lapis and turquoise barely present in collections we need a blue.

I think perhaps we need to send the link of this thread to VCA head office!


----------



## Violet Bleu

Coconuts40 said:


> Oh Hadassa, I agree with you so much.  VCA has so many options in warm tones - letter wood, carnelian, gold.  But it is missing blue and cooler tones. With lapis and turquoise barely present in collections we need a blue.
> 
> I think perhaps we need to send the link of this thread to VCA head office!


This is so true!


----------



## sjunky13

Hi VCA lovers! Long time no see. I took a break from the forum. 
I was in the NYC boutique yesterday!  Saw some new things. n Has anyone seen or heard of the onyx and diamond Vintage? Thinking of ordering a pair. Very limited. ))


----------



## HADASSA

sjunky13 said:


> Hi VCA lovers! Long time no see. I took a break from the forum.
> I was in the NYC boutique yesterday!  Saw some new things. n Has anyone seen or heard of the onyx and diamond Vintage? Thinking of ordering a pair. Very limited. ))



We can tell you have been MIA 

Anyway, you can read all about it in this thread :

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/2017-holiday-pendant-guesses.968168/page-7#post-31525795

What other new things did you see?


----------



## sjunky13

HADASSA said:


> We can tell you have been MIA
> 
> Anyway, you can read all about it in this thread :
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/2017-holiday-pendant-guesses.968168/page-7#post-31525795
> 
> What other new things did you see?


Hi hun, I saw something to do with Perlee, but she said 2018. They were very very tight lipped


----------



## HADASSA

sjunky13 said:


> Hi hun, I saw something to do with Perlee, but she said 2018. They were very very tight lipped



Can't understand VCA doing something with Perlee in the 50th year of Alhambra ‍♀️


----------



## lilbluebear

Does anyone know what month the 50th anniversary piece would be released next year? At the beginning of January? Or not since that is so close to the holiday 2017 pendant?


----------



## HADASSA

lilbluebear said:


> Does anyone know what month the 50th anniversary piece would be released next year? At the beginning of January? Or not since that is so close to the holiday 2017 pendant?



Wish we knew something about it. The Holidays would be ideal, don't you think?

I have a purchase in mind but waiting for some info before I decide.

Between ***** and Kim Jong-Un, I might be forced into my purchase earlier [emoji13]


----------



## sjunky13

I am really hoping for a pink stone.  Like the pale pink porcelain ! I am also hoping some alternating diamonds, although that would be $$.
Of course grey mop.

What I would like to see is a VCA workshop. One special time only.   Like Chanel did for fashion night out in 2010 with customizing bags. 
We choose our stone, metal and perfect combo. 
OMG.
A girl can dream right?


----------



## sjunky13

HADASSA said:


> Can't understand VCA doing something with Perlee in the 50th year of Alhambra ‍♀️


Knowing VCA the  new Perlee will be coming out in 2019!!!


----------



## HADASSA

sjunky13 said:


> Knowing VCA the  new Perlee will be coming out in 2019!!!



Right now it's all a guessing game for us [emoji20]


----------



## chaneljewel

Anyone else hear from their SA about the LE onyx earrings?  Mine are on their way!!


----------



## kewave

chaneljewel said:


> Anyone else hear from their SA about the LE onyx earrings?  Mine are on their way!!


It's readily available for purchase in VCA Europe and USA online.


----------



## HADASSA

chaneljewel said:


> Anyone else hear from their SA about the LE onyx earrings?  Mine are on their way!!





kewave said:


> It's readily available for purchase in VCA Europe and USA online.



Lovely earrings. Any new intel on the 50th? Trying to keep this thread on topic


----------



## kewave

HADASSA said:


> Lovely earrings. Any new intel on the 50th? Trying to keep this thread on topic


At this rate, I'm not surprised the 50th might be avail online before it hits the store.


----------



## HADASSA

kewave said:


> At this rate, I'm not surprised the 50th might be avail online before it hits the store.


That will be a great thing 

Any intel from your corner of the world? With rumours about "incorporating diamonds" will make these LEs pretty expensive


----------



## klynneann

HADASSA said:


> That will be a great thing
> 
> Any intel from your corner of the world? *With rumours about "incorporating diamonds" will make these LEs pretty expensive*


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> That will be a great thing
> 
> Any intel from your corner of the world? With rumours about "incorporating diamonds" will make these LEs pretty expensive


It's incredibly disappointing to me to imagine that any LE for the 50th would incorporate pave, thereby making the pieces extremely expensive.
Has VCA not learned from their malachite/pave line? Perhaps it's their strategy to create super exclusive pieces. Unfortunately this alienates their broader client base.
Why not alternating motifs (like former LE's)?
Oh....and real stones, please.
(Gray mother of pearl....pretty please. )...


----------



## klynneann

texasgirliegirl said:


> It's incredibly disappointing to me to imagine that any LE for the 50th would incorporate pave, thereby making the pieces extremely expensive.
> Has VCA not learned from their malachite/pave line? Perhaps it's their strategy to create super exclusive pieces. Unfortunately this alienates their broader client base.
> Why not alternating motifs (like former LE's)?
> Oh....and real stones, please.
> (Gray mother of pearl....pretty please. )...


I will be very disappointed if the only options are diamond.  Unfortunately, VCA diamonds are just completely out of my budget.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

klynneann said:


> I will be very disappointed if the only options are diamond.  Unfortunately, VCA diamonds are just completely out of my budget.


I agree. 
The appeal of vintage Alhambra is that it's so wearable. While beautiful, adding pave creates an entirely different vibe. 
Quite frankly, I don't understand some of the marketing decisions VCA has made within the past several years. It's as if they are really missing the mark and don't understand their clients wants/needs.


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> It's incredibly disappointing to me to imagine that any LE for the 50th would incorporate pave, thereby making the pieces extremely expensive.
> Has VCA not learned from their malachite/pave line? Perhaps it's their strategy to create super exclusive pieces. Unfortunately this alienates their broader client base.
> Why not alternating motifs (like former LE's)?
> Oh....and real stones, please.
> (Gray mother of pearl....pretty please. )...





klynneann said:


> I will be very disappointed if the only options are diamond.  Unfortunately, VCA diamonds are just completely out of my budget.





texasgirliegirl said:


> I agree.
> The appeal of vintage Alhambra is that it's so wearable. While beautiful, adding pave creates an entirely different vibe.
> Quite frankly, I don't understand some of the marketing decisions VCA has made within the past several years. It's as if they are really missing the mark and don't understand their clients wants/needs.



I totally agree with these posts.

Yes, we need REAL STONES and we need pieces at different price points so everyone can afford a collector's piece for this milestone occasion.

It will be very sad if VCA is trying to be so exclusive that they alienate their loyal cult following. 

We may not be able to afford High Jewellery, but contribute nevertheless in a more tangible way to those Year End profits by purchasing from the less expensive "Jewellery" line.

Oh well...

I still want ALL GOLD / MOP set in Pink Gold - I'll take white or Grey [emoji1360]


----------



## HADASSA

With price adjustments (up and down) completed, many of us are now shifting focus to the 50th.

Please feel free to share what you have heard or even your own guesses.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

This is neither a guess nor a rumor but I DREAM that gray mother of pearl will be offered for the 50th.  Ideally set in pink gold.


----------



## Yodabest

When is it supposed to come out?


----------



## susan08

Co-ask. Can’t wait to know more details after seeing pics of holiday LE. Hope it’s something in turquoise! One can always dream


----------



## JulesB68

I know we've speculated before about them possibly stockpiling turquoise for the 50th anniversary, but was just wondering if it might be turquoise with yg (and possibly diamonds) and that is why turq/yg is no longer available in the Sweet alhambra range so that it feels more unique when it launched?


----------



## luckylove

texasgirliegirl said:


> This is neither a guess nor a rumor but I DREAM that gray mother of pearl will be offered for the 50th.  Ideally set in pink gold.



Yes!! Apparently, a very popular dream even according to the SA's I have spoken with. If only the powers that be would grant our wishes!!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I dream of alternating lapis and YG.  (swoon)


----------



## Sparkledolll

Cavalier Girl said:


> I dream of alternating lapis and YG.  (swoon)



They’ve already done this combination for a limited edition some time ago. I saw the 20 motif in London but it was held for a customer. It was TDF.


----------



## tbbbjb

Natalie j said:


> They’ve already done this combination for a limited edition some time ago. I saw the 20 motif in London but it was held for a customer. It was TDF.



I thought that that particular LE was only offered in 10 motifs.  The launch was to commemorate the 70th anniversary of VCA's presence in New York also referred to as the American Adventure.  It was offered in the US only.  100 pieces of alternating lapis and YG and 100 LE pieces of alternating malachite and YG ten motif necklaces were made.  Are you possibly thinking of the blue porcelain that is only offered in Paris?


----------



## elinda

I was so excited to see this thread, I love Alhambra design! I have only two pieces from VCA: YG with Onyx vintage Alhambra earrings and bracelet and would love to have a piece from the Jubilee collection! Didn’t even know about the 50th anniversary before this thread...
Like others said earlier, I hope VCA don’t cover it in diamonds to make it prohibitively expensive, besides I don’t really like diamonds anyway...
My wish is they make something from the actual first collections; I think that would be very special!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

tbbbjb said:


> I thought that that particular LE was only offered in 10 motifs.  The launch was to commemorate the 70th anniversary of VCA's presence in New York.  It was offered in the US only.  100 pieces of alternating lapis and YG and 100 LE pieces of alternating malachite and YG ten motif necklaces were made.  Are you possibly thinking of the blue porcelain that is only offered in Paris?


This is correct although I thought it had something to do with honoring Princess Grace somehow....(?)
I have the malachite version thanks to the encouragement of a certain trusted TPF friend......xoxo


----------



## 911snowball

Elinda, what were the designs of the actual first collection?  You might have hit on something, maybe they will go back to the first collection and then somehow reinterpret the pieces for  today.  That would actually be an interesting theme and would highlight how truly timeless VCA really is.  Although, after seeing the photos of the holiday pendant I am clueless on what they are thinking.
I am just not getting why that stone was picked.


----------



## JulesB68

@911snowball I think it was the all yg and they still do that so presumably would come up with something different. I know, they're going to charge us 1968 prices! Now wouldn't that be fab!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

tbbbjb said:


> I thought that that particular LE was only offered in 10 motifs.  The launch was to commemorate the 70th anniversary of VCA's presence in New York also referred to as the American Adventure.  It was offered in the US only.  100 pieces of alternating lapis and YG and 100 LE pieces of alternating malachite and YG ten motif necklaces were made.  Are you possibly thinking of the blue porcelain that is only offered in Paris?



It was definitely lapis, Maybe it was a special order? It was the first and only time I’ve ever seen VCA lapis which is way more beautiful than their blue porcelain. I asked if I could purchase it and they said a customer had already paid a deposit so they cannot sell it to me. It was at the London Bond Street store.


----------



## HADASSA

Natalie j said:


> It was definitely lapis, Maybe it was a special order? It was the first and only time I’ve ever seen VCA lapis which is way more beautiful than their blue porcelain. I asked if I could purchase it and they said a customer had already paid a deposit so they cannot sell it to me. It was at the London Bond Street store.


Natalie, totally off topic - did you ever find out from your ASIA SA what is being offered? You can PM me if you wish.


----------



## HADASSA

JulesB68 said:


> @911snowball I think it was the all yg and they still do that so presumably would come up with something different. I know, they're going to charge us 1968 prices! Now wouldn't that be fab!!


Jules, if you will be travelling outside the EU, have you considered the TAX FREE options? Meaning, collect at airport and NOT pay the 20% VAT?

I can give you the name of an SA to help with that


----------



## Sparkledolll

HADASSA said:


> Natalie, totally off topic - did you ever find out from your ASIA SA what is being offered? You can PM me if you wish.



Hi H, My SA replied that she asked her manager who had no idea of any Asia exclusives being launched anytime soon. She asked head office and they still haven’t gotten back to her. Seems to be very secretive whatever it is! If I hear something I’ll let you know [emoji6]


----------



## HADASSA

Natalie j said:


> Hi H, My SA replied that she asked her manager who had no idea of any Asia exclusives being launched anytime soon. She asked head office and they still haven’t gotten back to her. Seems to be very secretive whatever it is! If I hear something I’ll let you know [emoji6]


Thank you Natalie


----------



## expatwife

HADASSA said:


> Thank you Natalie



R, I just saw a magic pave necklace, don't remember how many motives, but it was long, in pink gold with Carnelian in Hong Kong. They said it was HK flagship exclusive. It was to die for!!!


----------



## HADASSA

expatwife said:


> R, I just saw a magic pave necklace, don't remember how many motives, but it was long, in pink gold with Carnelian in Hong Kong. They said it was HK flagship exclusive. It was to die for!!!



OMG J, this must be what they were talking about. Did you take any pics? It must have been crazy expensive ‍♀️


----------



## Sparkledolll

expatwife said:


> R, I just saw a magic pave necklace, don't remember how many motives, but it was long, in pink gold with Carnelian in Hong Kong. They said it was HK flagship exclusive. It was to die for!!!



Hi dear, Which boutique was it?


----------



## Notorious Pink

expatwife said:


> R, I just saw a magic pave necklace, don't remember how many motives, but it was long, in pink gold with Carnelian in Hong Kong. They said it was HK flagship exclusive. It was to die for!!!



Oh wow, would love to see!!!


----------



## expatwife

HADASSA said:


> OMG J, this must be what they were talking about. Did you take any pics? It must have been crazy expensive ‍♀️





BBC said:


> Oh wow, would love to see!!!



I'm so sorry ladies, I didn't take a picture as they were watching me and I felt strange asking. 
It was out of this world beautiful!!! The price must be exorbitant too...


----------



## HADASSA

expatwife said:


> I'm so sorry ladies, I didn't take a picture as they were watching me and I felt strange asking.
> It was out of this world beautiful!!! The price must be exorbitant too...


No worries J, it would have been out of my league anyway - Magic will be too long and the pave will definitely make it cost prohibitive 

Glad you are enjoying your Magic Earrings though but the 3-motifs would have been so you


----------



## couturequeen

Coconuts40 said:


> Oh Hadassa, I agree with you so much.  VCA has so many options in warm tones - letter wood, carnelian, gold.  But it is missing blue and cooler tones. With lapis and turquoise barely present in collections we need a blue.
> 
> I think perhaps we need to send the link of this thread to VCA head office!



Totally agree! I'm a bigger fan of purples (can you imagine VCA using purpleite -- see attached) and blues (very interested in the blue TE) and WG everything.




VCA has opened me up to PG and YG, but with my wedding set in WG, I don't wear VCA daily.


----------



## expatwife

HADASSA said:


> No worries J, it would have been out of my league anyway - Magic will be too long and the pave will definitely make it cost prohibitive
> 
> Glad you are enjoying your Magic Earrings though but the 3-motifs would have been so you



You're killing me [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Coconuts40

couturequeen said:


> Totally agree! I'm a bigger fan of purples (can you imagine VCA using purpleite -- see attached) and blues (very interested in the blue TE) and WG everything.
> 
> View attachment 3840195
> 
> 
> VCA has opened me up to PG and YG, but with my wedding set in WG, I don't wear VCA daily.



Purple would be so beautiful and something not common for VCA and therefore would be a beautiful and new stone.  I am so disappointed with the 2017 Holiday pendant, that I hope they don't also disappoint us with the 50th anniversary options.


----------



## CATEYES

couturequeen said:


> Totally agree! I'm a bigger fan of purples (can you imagine VCA using purpleite -- see attached) and blues (very interested in the blue TE) and WG everything.
> 
> View attachment 3840195
> 
> 
> VCA has opened me up to PG and YG, but with my wedding set in WG, I don't wear VCA daily.


Ummmm this would be amazing in yellow or pink gold (eeekkk!!) I would get several pieces of this, especially if it has nice iridescence


----------



## HADASSA

expatwife said:


> You're killing me [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


In a naughty mood today - did I mention I meant the ones with the pave motifs


----------



## expatwife

HADASSA said:


> In a naughty mood today - did I mention I meant the ones with the pave motifs



I'm dead ☠️[emoji23]

Btw I am thinking about something pave, but smaller and I have to save for it quite a bit: either vintage alhambra, frivoles or small lotus. What do you think?


----------



## HADASSA

expatwife said:


> I'm dead ☠️[emoji23]
> 
> Btw I am thinking about something pave, but smaller and I have to save for it quite a bit: either vintage alhambra, frivoles or small lotus. What do you think?


I would say Frivole because I like how they sit up on the earlobe. I have them in WG.

When I purchase from a particular jewellery house, it must be a distinctive design to the brand. I don't want to know that there are many copycat (or generic designs) pieces that i can get cheaper. To me, it lessens the value of what I pay for vis-à-vis VCA.

With that said, try them ALL - and purchase only what makes your heart flutter most (and I don't mean at the price).

I wish the design team at VCA had also tilted the wings on the BTF designs a bit, instead of making them so flat. Then it will really look like a butterfly in flight.


----------



## Diamondbirdie

We recently visited the island of Elba- I bought some beads made from azurite, which is mined there. It's a really intriguing stone, very varied with greens and bright blues, containing gold streaks through it. As soon as I saw it I wondered why VCA can't access something like it, it would look amazing in a pendant. Maybe it's too soft?? This would go with my entire wardrobe, unlike the bulls eye!


----------



## luckylove

Diamondbirdie said:


> We recently visited the island of Elba- I bought some beads made from azurite, which is mined there. It's a really intriguing stone, very varied with greens and bright blues, containing gold streaks through it. As soon as I saw it I wondered why VCA can't access something like it, it would look amazing in a pendant. Maybe it's too soft?? This would go with my entire wardrobe, unlike the bulls eye!
> View attachment 3842017



This is beautiful!


----------



## expatwife

HADASSA said:


> I would say Frivole because I like how they sit up on the earlobe. I have them in WG.
> 
> When I purchase from a particular jewellery house, it must be a distinctive design to the brand. I don't want to know that there are many copycat (or generic designs) pieces that i can get cheaper. To me, it lessens the value of what I pay for vis-à-vis VCA.
> 
> With that said, try them ALL - and purchase only what makes your heart flutter most (and I don't mean at the price).
> 
> I wish the design team at VCA had also tilted the wings on the BTF designs a bit, instead of making them so flat. Then it will really look like a butterfly in flight.



Thank you, R. I tried on vintage alhambra and frivole - liked both, but wish they were a tiny bit bigger. I still have to take a look at lotus earrings.
So far, frivole is leading...


----------



## CATEYES

Diamondbirdie said:


> We recently visited the island of Elba- I bought some beads made from azurite, which is mined there. It's a really intriguing stone, very varied with greens and bright blues, containing gold streaks through it. As soon as I saw it I wondered why VCA can't access something like it, it would look amazing in a pendant. Maybe it's too soft?? This would go with my entire wardrobe, unlike the bulls eye!
> View attachment 3842017


Gorgeous shades of blue and green! I would be able to wear this stone quite often with my wardrobe as well-all seasons! Hoping VCA reads our thread


----------



## texasgirliegirl

expatwife said:


> Thank you, R. I tried on vintage alhambra and frivole - liked both, but wish they were a tiny bit bigger. I still have to take a look at lotus earrings.
> So far, frivole is leading...


Did you try all three sizes of the frivole earrings?
Of course if you are interested in the Pave version there is only one size. 
The flower lace earrings are gorgeous. They are available in two sizes. Take a peek.


----------



## sjunky13

I really feel they will release pale pink porcelain and are doing alternating diamond motifs . 
I would love pink MOP. LOVEEEEEE Pink Opal is one of my favorites, but it is very very $$$$


----------



## 911snowball

sjunky13,  I would assume this would be in pg? So, we could end up with pg pave for the alternating motifs?  That would interest me for sure.


----------



## kimber418

sjunky13 said:


> I really feel they will release pale pink porcelain and are doing alternating diamond motifs .
> I would love pink MOP. LOVEEEEEE Pink Opal is one of my favorites, but it is very very $$$$



I would definitely be in line to purchase this.  I can visualize it already.   YES!


----------



## HADASSA

expatwife said:


> Thank you, R. I tried on vintage alhambra and frivole - liked both, but wish they were a tiny bit bigger. I still have to take a look at lotus earrings.
> So far, frivole is leading...





texasgirliegirl said:


> Did you try all three sizes of the frivole earrings?
> Of course if you are interested in the Pave version there is only one size.
> The flower lace earrings are gorgeous. They are available in two sizes. Take a peek.



The Flowerlace earrings will look absolutely gorgeous J [emoji1360]


----------



## expatwife

texasgirliegirl said:


> Did you try all three sizes of the frivole earrings?
> Of course if you are interested in the Pave version there is only one size.
> The flower lace earrings are gorgeous. They are available in two sizes. Take a peek.



I tried the pave. I already have large yellow gold ones which I absolutely love [emoji173]️.
Are these the flower lace? I  tried these on, but they are out of my price range for now. Now sure what size it is.


----------



## CATEYES

expatwife said:


> I tried the pave. I already have large yellow gold ones which I absolutely love [emoji173]️.
> Are these the flower lace? I  tried these on, but they are out of my price range for now. Now sure what size it is.
> View attachment 3842711


These look amazing on you!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

expatwife said:


> I tried the pave. I already have large yellow gold ones which I absolutely love [emoji173]️.
> Are these the flower lace? I  tried these on, but they are out of my price range for now. Now sure what size it is.
> View attachment 3842711


Yes!!
These appear to be the small flower lace earrings.
I was once obsessed with them until Kim Kardashian was photographed wearing them.
Ruined it for me so I went with the pave frivole instead. No regrets.
I still love these earrings and they look beautiful on you.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sjunky13 said:


> I really feel they will release pale pink porcelain and are doing alternating diamond motifs .
> I would love pink MOP. LOVEEEEEE Pink Opal is one of my favorites, but it is very very $$$$


Do you really think that the 50th will be pink porcelain? While I think that the pink is pretty I really hope that a more neutral option is offered. 
I’m so biased because I want for it to be gray mother of pearl.


----------



## tbbbjb

Diamondbirdie said:


> We recently visited the island of Elba- I bought some beads made from azurite, which is mined there. It's a really intriguing stone, very varied with greens and bright blues, containing gold streaks through it. As soon as I saw it I wondered why VCA can't access something like it, it would look amazing in a pendant. Maybe it's too soft?? This would go with my entire wardrobe, unlike the bulls eye!
> View attachment 3842017



ITA!  This would be a drool worthy stone!


----------



## expatwife

CATEYES said:


> These look amazing on you!



Thank you so much dear Cateyes!



texasgirliegirl said:


> Yes!!
> These appear to be the small flower lace earrings.
> I was once obsessed with them until Kim Kardashian was photographed wearing them.
> Ruined it for me so I went with the pave frivole instead. No regrets.
> I still love these earrings and they look beautiful on you.



Haha, now that I know that, I don't want them either [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].

Thank you for your kind words! These are double the price of the pave frivole, plus I think I'll wear something smaller more. I wish there was an alhambra pave size bigger than vintage but smaller than magic...


----------



## HADASSA

expatwife said:


> I tried the pave. I already have large yellow gold ones which I absolutely love [emoji173]️.
> Are these the flower lace? I  tried these on, but they are out of my price range for now. Now sure what size it is.
> View attachment 3842711





CATEYES said:


> These look amazing on you!





texasgirliegirl said:


> Yes!!
> These appear to be the small flower lace earrings.
> I was once obsessed with them until Kim Kardashian was photographed wearing them.
> Ruined it for me so I went with the pave frivole instead. No regrets.
> I still love these earrings and they look beautiful on you.





expatwife said:


> Thank you for your kind words! These are double the price of the pave frivole, plus I think I'll wear something smaller more. I wish there was an alhambra pave size bigger than vintage but smaller than magic...



J, I agree !!! These earrings are amazingly beautiful on you 

Since there has already been a price increase for the year (hopefully), I think you can save up for these.


----------



## Coffee Addicted




----------



## expatwife

HADASSA said:


> J, I agree !!! These earrings are amazingly beautiful on you
> 
> Since there has already been a price increase for the year (hopefully), I think you can save up for these.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I have another guess for the 50th anniversary LE.
Considering that the very first vintage alhambra necklace was all yellow gold, and that historically the LE's alternate with solid motifs, what if the 50th LE is a necklace of alternating yg with yg pave??
Perhaps the next release won't have any stones this time.....(except for the diamonds).


----------



## klynneann

What do you think about alternating YG, WG, and PG, or some combination thereof, motifs?  Whatever they do, I hope they have an option without diamonds - VCA diamonds are just not in my budget.


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> I have another guess for the 50th anniversary LE.
> Considering that the very first vintage alhambra necklace was all yellow gold, and that historically the LE's alternate with solid motifs, what if the 50th LE is a necklace of alternating yg with yg pave??
> Perhaps the next release won't have any stones this time.....(except for the diamonds).


Gosh TGG !!! This will be amazing 

I am glad you took up your NEW JOB as HEAD DESIGNER at VCA


----------



## 911snowball

Did they do anything special when they hit the 25th anniversary?


----------



## tbbbjb

HADASSA said:


> Gosh TGG !!! This will be amazing
> 
> I am glad you took up your NEW JOB as HEAD DESIGNER at VCA



No, if she were the head designer we would definitely be getting Grey mother of pearl [emoji6][emoji23]!


----------



## tbbbjb

911snowball said:


> Did they do anything special when they hit the 25th anniversary?



I’m interested in this as well.  I wonder if it would be documented in the plethora of VCA books I own.  I’ll have to look through them and see as you really sparked my curiosity!


----------



## HADASSA

tbbbjb said:


> No, if she were the head designer we would definitely be getting Grey mother of pearl [emoji6][emoji23]!



Hahahaha [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

You’re so right [emoji1360]


----------



## luckylove

tbbbjb said:


> No, if she were the head designer we would definitely be getting Grey mother of pearl [emoji6][emoji23]!



Yes, and not just as a limited edition option! Gosh, so many of us are craving this... I really hope they bring it forward to be part of the regular collection.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

klynneann said:


> What do you think about alternating YG, WG, and PG, or some combination thereof, motifs?  Whatever they do, I hope they have an option without diamonds - VCA diamonds are just not in my budget.


I’ve never seen it done.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> Gosh TGG !!! This will be amazing
> 
> I am glad you took up your NEW JOB as HEAD DESIGNER at VCA


Dream job


----------



## texasgirliegirl

tbbbjb said:


> No, if she were the head designer we would definitely be getting Grey mother of pearl [emoji6][emoji23]!


You are 100% correct.


----------



## lisawhit

Has anyone mentioned the alahambra motifs alternating in pink, yellow, and white gold?  Or alternating yellow gold and diamonds?  I think this would be pretty special.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lisawhit said:


> Has anyone mentioned the alahambra motifs alternating in pink, yellow, and white gold?  Or alternating yellow gold and diamonds?  I think this would be pretty special.


I posted it under another thread but if I had to guess I would suggest the pave alternating with yg motifs for the 50th. 
The original vintage Alhambra was all yg and the LE’s typically have alternating motifs.


----------



## HADASSA

lisawhit said:


> Has anyone mentioned the alahambra motifs alternating in pink, yellow, and white gold?  Or alternating yellow gold and diamonds?  I think this would be pretty special.





texasgirliegirl said:


> I posted it under another thread but if I had to guess I would suggest the pave alternating with yg motifs for the 50th.
> The original vintage Alhambra was all yg and the LE’s typically have alternating motifs.



Then we have to be prepared to put out $50K for a 20-motifs [emoji15]


----------



## Violet Bleu

HADASSA said:


> Then we have to be prepared to put out $50K for a 20-motifs [emoji15]


I really hope they offer a few pieces for every budget.


----------



## klynneann

Violet Bleu said:


> I really hope they offer a few pieces for every budget.


That's what I'm hoping.  Although, who knows?  Maybe it would be a blessing in disguise (for my wallet) if they didn't.


----------



## Violet Bleu

klynneann said:


> That's what I'm hoping.  Although, who knows?  Maybe it would be a blessing in disguise (for my wallet) if they didn't.


Haha! This is so true!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

klynneann said:


> That's what I'm hoping.  Although, who knows?  Maybe it would be a blessing in disguise (for my wallet) if they didn't.



I've right there with you, Klymmeann.  I hope they make something wonderful, but I'd also like for it to be affordable (I think!).  Or, I could make my accountant happy and not buy anything!


----------



## lisawhit

*Just saw this on IG and I think this is a clue - alternating motifs *


----------



## Sparkledolll

lisawhit said:


> *Just saw this on IG and I think this is a clue - alternating motifs *



What makes you think that? I would love it if that is what’s coming!


----------



## lisawhit

Natalie j said:


> What makes you think that? I would love it if that is what’s coming!


just guessing...combination of the golds in the bouton collection


----------



## Notorious Pink

lisawhit said:


> *Just saw this on IG and I think this is a clue - alternating motifs *



I saw this on the website and although I'm not a huge fan of bouton, some pieces I genuinely like (and would consider if prices were reasonable). I really like this piece, not only is it pretty and feminine, the colors are much more versatile and less limiting than the original.


----------



## ShoooSh

Hi ladies 
Not sure if this was mentioned earlier.. i was just at the VCA store and met a wonderful store manager who was fascinated with my YG alhambra turquoise bracelet , and asked me if i have any other turquoise pieces which i happily answered No  !! But im happy to add whatever u have! He was super mum but hinted there will be turquoise/diamond pieces (prices range up to 450,000aed which is 122000usd) coming next year for the 50th anniv. In addition to many many surprises (maybe new alhambra color)..


----------



## CATEYES

ShoooSh said:


> Hi ladies
> Not sure if this was mentioned earlier.. i was just at the VCA store and met a wonderful store manager who was fascinated with my YG alhambra turquoise bracelet , and asked me if i have any other turquoise pieces which i happily answered No  !! But im happy to add whatever u have! He was super mum but hinted there will be turquoise/diamond pieces (prices range up to 450,000aed which is 122000usd) coming next year for the 50th anniv. In addition to many many surprises (maybe new alhambra color)..


Thank you for sharing this news!! $122,000 is more than some people’s homes though Maybe they will release a few that are significantly less in turquoise. (Crossing fingers)


----------



## ShoooSh

CATEYES said:


> Thank you for sharing this news!! $122,000 is more than some people’s homes though Maybe they will release a few that are significantly less in turquoise. (Crossing fingers)


 inded, but im assuming he was referring to full sets.. im praying they release pieces that r within or relatively higher (given its the most saught after stone)than average normal prices.. 
however SM did hint its for “collectors” whom r willing to invest .. and its going to be based on clients purchases history (loyalty) !? And ppl have to pay deposit beforehand.. 

Will keep u ladies posted


----------



## westcoastgal

If they could do a single turquoise pendant in Alhambra I'd love it. I'd buy it in yellow or white. I also hope they do something in every budget.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ShoooSh said:


> inded, but im assuming he was referring to full sets.. im praying they release pieces that r within or relatively higher (given its the most saught after stone)than average normal prices..
> however SM did hint its for “collectors” whom r willing to invest .. and its going to be based on clients purchases history (loyalty) !? And ppl have to pay deposit beforehand..
> 
> Will keep u ladies posted


While I would love to see turquoise reintroduced, I feel highly skeptical that VCA will use this stone in any sort of wide scale release due to issues with supply.
We can of course hope and cross our fingers.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I would love to see a pink gold/diamond Magic long necklace. I have no intelligence on this. But it would be really fun to own.

If VCA does have turquoise for the 50th, I'd definitely try to lay my hands on some.


----------



## Phoenix123

Like many of you ladies, I'm sooo hoping for some turquoise pieces!!


----------



## lisawhit

any hints out there


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lisawhit said:


> any hints out there


I have not heard any yet although if you watch the VCA UTube videos there is one that shows what appears to be a limited edition carnelian 10 motif.  Alternating gold with carnelian.  I am not aware that this piece was ever offered but perhaps it was in Asia...??
Could that one have been a clue?


----------



## lisawhit

texasgirliegirl said:


> I have not heard any yet although if you watch the VCA UTube videos there is one that shows what appears to be a limited edition carnelian 10 motif.  Alternating gold with carnelian.  I am not aware that this piece was ever offered but perhaps it was in Asia...??
> Could that one have been a clue?



gasp.....I would love this


----------



## HADASSA

etoupebirkin said:


> I would love to see a pink gold/diamond Magic long necklace. I have no intelligence on this. But it would be really fun to own.
> 
> If VCA does have turquoise for the 50th, I'd definitely try to lay my hands on some.



EB, are you referring to the 16-motif “necklace” opposed to the single Magic PENDANT?

The necklace has already done in the Middle East market. I posted a pic once but I shall post again when I am on my laptop [emoji335]


----------



## etoupebirkin

HADASSA said:


> EB, are you referring to the 16-motif “necklace” opposed to the single Magic PENDANT?
> 
> The necklace has already done in the Middle East market. I posted a pic once but I shall post again when I am on my laptop [emoji335]


Just the single motif pendant. I would not make it to my 31st anniversary with my husband if I bought the 16!!!


----------



## HADASSA

etoupebirkin said:


> Just the single motif pendant. I would not make it to my 31st anniversary with my husband if I bought the 16!!!



Hahahaha!!! Do you remember “I’LL TAKE TWO?” She did an SO for the single motif. I might have that pic as well.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Please post the pic!!!


----------



## CATEYES

HADASSA said:


> Hahahaha!!! Do you remember “I’LL TAKE TWO?” She did an SO for the single motif. I might have that pic as well.


Oh yeah... I remember that user name being on the VCA threads


----------



## purseinsanity

ShoooSh said:


> Hi ladies
> Not sure if this was mentioned earlier.. i was just at the VCA store and met a wonderful store manager who was fascinated with my YG alhambra turquoise bracelet , and asked me if i have any other turquoise pieces which i happily answered No  !! But im happy to add whatever u have! He was super mum but hinted there will be turquoise/diamond pieces (prices range up to 450,000aed which is 122000usd) coming next year for the 50th anniv. In addition to many many surprises (maybe new alhambra color)..


Wow that would be amazing but insanely expensive!


----------



## purseinsanity

etoupebirkin said:


> I would love to see a pink gold/diamond Magic long necklace. I have no intelligence on this. But it would be really fun to own.
> 
> If VCA does have turquoise for the 50th, I'd definitely try to lay my hands on some.


I just got back from Dubai and they offer so many more pieces with RG.  TDF!


----------



## HADASSA

etoupebirkin said:


> Please post the pic!!!





CATEYES said:


> Oh yeah... I remember that user name being on the VCA threads



Here you go 




These are the matching Magic earrings I believe she ordered as well :




And here is the 16-motifs which might cost you seeing 31 with the hubs


----------



## ReneH

HADASSA said:


> Here you go
> 
> View attachment 3872855
> 
> 
> These are the matching Magic earrings I believe she ordered as well :
> 
> View attachment 3872856
> 
> 
> And here is the 16-motifs which might cost you seeing 31 with the hubs
> 
> View attachment 3872857



Amazing. I love the necklace and then the pic of the earrings and ring sent me over the edge.


----------



## etoupebirkin

HADASSA said:


> Here you go
> 
> View attachment 3872855
> 
> 
> These are the matching Magic earrings I believe she ordered as well :
> 
> View attachment 3872856
> 
> 
> And here is the 16-motifs which might cost you seeing 31 with the hubs
> 
> View attachment 3872857


Sigh.
I need to start playing the lottery.


----------



## lovevca

HADASSA said:


> Here you go
> 
> View attachment 3872855
> 
> 
> These are the matching Magic earrings I believe she ordered as well :
> 
> View attachment 3872856
> 
> 
> And here is the 16-motifs which might cost you seeing 31 with the hubs
> 
> View attachment 3872857



I love how she paired the magic necklace with the 20-motif, and complemented her jewels with that fun, yet elegant, polka dot top!  Yes, must put "win the lottery" on my to do list.


----------



## MissAnnette

ShoooSh said:


> Hi ladies
> Not sure if this was mentioned earlier.. i was just at the VCA store and met a wonderful store manager who was fascinated with my YG alhambra turquoise bracelet , and asked me if i have any other turquoise pieces which i happily answered No  !! But im happy to add whatever u have! He was super mum but hinted there will be turquoise/diamond pieces (prices range up to 450,000aed which is 122000usd) coming next year for the 50th anniv. In addition to many many surprises (maybe new alhambra color)..



I'd love a turquoise Alhambra set in WG but $122,000?????!!!! That's a whole different level of "splurging"


----------



## 911snowball

OMG, this pave pink gold is beyond.  My nose is pressed against the computer monitor as I gaze in envy. Wow!!


----------



## Tutti Frutti

So.... today a London SA let me in on the upcoming 50th anniversary release.
The good news is that it's going to be affordable....
The bad, well at least for me it was hard to mask the disappointment on my face.... but I'm sure a lot of you will be happy...
It's going to be WG and Onyx vintage Alhambra. From what I understood a 20 motif and a bracelet will be offered for a few month only, starting end of November or early December. 
I did press quite hard in regards to turquoise, since that is what I was hoping for, and she said they simply don't have enough of it to produce in mass to stock all the boutiques around the world, that whatever turquoise is left is reserved for the haute joaillerie pieces and repairs of the existing pieces in circulation. Occasionally once or twice a year some boutiques will receive a pair of vintage WG turquoise earrings or a bracelet which is made when they find some old pieces laying around ("leftovers"). 
I really hope this news makes at least some of you happy)


----------



## sbelle

Tutti Frutti said:


> So.... today a London SA let me in on the upcoming 50th anniversary release.
> The good news is that it's going to be affordable....
> The bad, well at least for me it was hard to mask the disappointment on my face.... but I'm sure a lot of you will be happy...
> It's going to be WG and Onyx vintage Alhambra. From what I understood a 20 motif and a bracelet will be offered for a few month only, starting end of November or early December.
> I did press quite hard in regards to turquoise, since that is what I was hoping for, and she said they simply don't have enough of it to produce in mass to stock all the boutiques around the world, that whatever turquoise is left is reserved for the haute joaillerie pieces and repairs of the existing pieces in circulation. Occasionally once or twice a year some boutiques will receive a pair of vintage WG turquoise earrings or a bracelet which is made when they find some old pieces laying around ("leftovers").
> I really hope this news makes at least some of you happy)



Very interesting!  Thanks for sharing !


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Tutti Frutti said:


> So.... today a London SA let me in on the upcoming 50th anniversary release.
> The good news is that it's going to be affordable....
> The bad, well at least for me it was hard to mask the disappointment on my face.... but I'm sure a lot of you will be happy...
> It's going to be WG and Onyx vintage Alhambra. From what I understood a 20 motif and a bracelet will be offered for a few month only, starting end of November or early December.
> I did press quite hard in regards to turquoise, since that is what I was hoping for, and she said they simply don't have enough of it to produce in mass to stock all the boutiques around the world, that whatever turquoise is left is reserved for the haute joaillerie pieces and repairs of the existing pieces in circulation. Occasionally once or twice a year some boutiques will receive a pair of vintage WG turquoise earrings or a bracelet which is made when they find some old pieces laying around ("leftovers").
> I really hope this news makes at least some of you happy)


Thank you for this information. 
Do you know if the pieces will have the alternating motifs like LE’s in years past?
The timing seems strange though. It seems more like a special Holiday offering than an official 50th celebratory piece.


----------



## Notorious Pink

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thank you for this information.
> Do you know if the pieces will have the alternating motifs like LE’s in years past?
> The timing seems strange though. It seems more like a special Holiday offering than an official 50th celebratory piece.



Yes. Am I wrong for not being excited about this? Besides the fact that I don't wear much WG I just thought it would something a bit different, not basically the same as what they already offer. [emoji42][emoji42][emoji42]


----------



## Coconuts40

Tutti Frutti said:


> So.... today a London SA let me in on the upcoming 50th anniversary release.
> The good news is that it's going to be affordable....
> The bad, well at least for me it was hard to mask the disappointment on my face.... but I'm sure a lot of you will be happy...
> It's going to be WG and Onyx vintage Alhambra. From what I understood a 20 motif and a bracelet will be offered for a few month only, starting end of November or early December.
> I did press quite hard in regards to turquoise, since that is what I was hoping for, and she said they simply don't have enough of it to produce in mass to stock all the boutiques around the world, that whatever turquoise is left is reserved for the haute joaillerie pieces and repairs of the existing pieces in circulation. Occasionally once or twice a year some boutiques will receive a pair of vintage WG turquoise earrings or a bracelet which is made when they find some old pieces laying around ("leftovers").
> I really hope this news makes at least some of you happy)



Phew, I just saved a lot of money
If it is WG/Onyx I am certainly not interested.  I love WG but I cannot wear onyx.  Just doesn't work with my complexion at all.

With that said, for a 50th anniversary it is disappointing.


----------



## lovevca

Wow -- if this proves true, it will also seem to prove that VCA is NOT listening!  I was dreaming of turquoise but counting on grey mop in yg and pg!  As far I  know, grey mop is not scarce and would also complement VCA's wg pave diamonds.   Darn!

Makes me wonder what their business plan is (price reductions -- really??) and what their marketing group is basing their decisions on.


----------



## luckylove

I wonder if other offerings will be released in addition to this? I sure hope so because it was  exciting when we heard rumors of new stones being released in honor of the 50th Anniversary! Though onyx may be beautiful, I hope to see something even more creative from VCA.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lovevca said:


> Wow -- if this proves true, it will also seem to prove that VCA is NOT listening!  I was dreaming of turquoise but counting on grey mop in yg and pg!  As far I  know, grey mop is not scarce and would also complement VCA's wg pave diamonds.   Darn!
> 
> Makes me wonder what their business plan is (price reductions -- really??) and what their marketing group is basing their decisions on.


This 100%
VCA is not listening to their customers and onyx set in white gold doesn’t feel special enough for such a significant commemoration.


----------



## Tutti Frutti

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thank you for this information.
> Do you know if the pieces will have the alternating motifs like LE’s in years past?
> The timing seems strange though. It seems more like a special Holiday offering than an official 50th celebratory piece.


I understood it will be just onyx throughout and I don't know if the 10 motif would be offered.


----------



## Tutti Frutti

I completely agree that for the LE 50th anniversary this is very disappointing. 
Someone mentioned before the 16 motif magic alhambra in turquoise and diamonds, but haven't they already done that for the Monaco special edition? Although with the price tag they would not mass produce it, so technically they could allocate the turquoise for this....
Maybe they are not releasing anything exceptional because they plan to completely reinvent the line next year? As they did when they introduced Magic Alhambra, Lucky and all the other varieties to the line through out the years...
I know what I will wish for this Christmas for VCA to find a new turquoise mine with endless supplies


----------



## HADASSA

Tutti Frutti said:


> I completely agree that for the LE 50th anniversary this is very disappointing.
> Someone mentioned before the 16 motif magic alhambra in turquoise and diamonds, but haven't they already done that for the Monaco special edition? Although with the price tag they would not mass produce it, so technically they could allocate the turquoise for this....
> Maybe they are not releasing anything exceptional because they plan to completely reinvent the line next year? As they did when they introduced Magic Alhambra, Lucky and all the other varieties to the line through out the years...
> I know what I will wish for this Christmas for VCA to find a new turquoise mine with endless supplies



TF, did your SA specifically say this is what will be offered for the 50th? Or is this in addition to?

I would hate to think I held my breath for nothing worth my brain space [emoji20]


----------



## susan08

Oh no! Onyx vintage bracelet?..... so disappointing!! Do they really have a marketing team? This year’s LE necklace and onyx earrings are still available after such a long time and they still don’t offer something special... or maybe they just don’t take those LEs seriously


----------



## Violet Bleu

Well, that is disappointing news, but perhaps I should be relieved for my wallet. I already have a Vintage Onyx Pendant and Earrings. They could not have picked something less creative for a special offering.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Tutti Frutti said:


> I completely agree that for the LE 50th anniversary this is very disappointing.
> Someone mentioned before the 16 motif magic alhambra in turquoise and diamonds, but haven't they already done that for the Monaco special edition? Although with the price tag they would not mass produce it, so technically they could allocate the turquoise for this....
> Maybe they are not releasing anything exceptional because they plan to completely reinvent the line next year? As they did when they introduced Magic Alhambra, Lucky and all the other varieties to the line through out the years...
> I know what I will wish for this Christmas for VCA to find a new turquoise mine with endless supplies


If they are “reinventing vintage Alhambra”, it makes more sense to me that THIS is how VCA plans to commemorate the 50th, especially if it’s for next year. 
I’m not buying it that this wg/onyx combination is anything more than a (potential) holiday offering.


----------



## cloee

Much as I like Onyx, i am not excited about this. they have offered too many LEs in onyx from last year and this year that it doesnt feel special anymore for me. Hope this is just the start and they still have more to offer.


----------



## expatwife

That’s it? [emoji23][emoji30]


----------



## bz809

Wow really!? I am so disappointed. I was really hoping for turquoise but they could have at least used a new stone. I'm very new to VCA but while it's beautiful, onyx is such a basic and popular stone that many people purchase as their starter pieces. I really don't think setting it in WG makes it special enough to be the 50th anniversary piece.


----------



## Suzie

I am very happy as I have always wanted WG with onyx in a 20 motif but I probably won,t be able to afford it


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Well, poop!  Onyx and WG is so disappointing.  If it was going to be alternating solid YG and onyx, I'd be in even though I have all onyx already.  I'm likely done with VCA since I don't have a "diamond jewelry" life.  But, I'm happy for those looking forward to WG!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Tutti Frutti said:


> So.... today a London SA let me in on the upcoming 50th anniversary release.
> The good news is that it's going to be affordable....
> The bad, well at least for me it was hard to mask the disappointment on my face.... but I'm sure a lot of you will be happy...
> It's going to be WG and Onyx vintage Alhambra. From what I understood a 20 motif and a bracelet will be offered for a few month only, starting end of November or early December.
> I did press quite hard in regards to turquoise, since that is what I was hoping for, and she said they simply don't have enough of it to produce in mass to stock all the boutiques around the world, that whatever turquoise is left is reserved for the haute joaillerie pieces and repairs of the existing pieces in circulation. Occasionally once or twice a year some boutiques will receive a pair of vintage WG turquoise earrings or a bracelet which is made when they find some old pieces laying around ("leftovers").
> I really hope this news makes at least some of you happy)



Thanks for sharing! Do you know if it’s Onyx set in WG or Onyx alternating with WG?


----------



## thyme

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thank you for this information.
> Do you know if the pieces will have the alternating motifs like LE’s in years past?
> The timing seems strange though. It seems more like a special Holiday offering than an official 50th celebratory piece.



i saw the pics. its all onyx. no alternating motifs.  i was told in UK, it will officially be sold only at the VCA pop-up store in Dover Street Market. but customers can get it transferred to their preferred boutiques.


----------



## klynneann

chincac said:


> i saw the pics. its all onyx. no alternating motifs.  i was told in UK, it will officially be sold only at the VCA pop-up store in Dover Street Market. but customers can get it transferred to their preferred boutiques.


Wait - the 50th Anniversary LE piece will only be sold at the Dover Street Market pop-up?  That doesn't seem to make sense to me.  I thought it would be more of a global anniversary celebration.  Maybe that's not THE anniversary piece, but just one for that particular market?


----------



## thyme

Suzie said:


> I am very happy as I have always wanted WG with onyx in a 20 motif but I probably won,t be able to afford it



me too. the 20 motif is around £14K


----------



## thyme

klynneann said:


> Wait - the 50th Anniversary LE piece will only be sold at the Dover Street Market pop-up?  That doesn't seem to make sense to me.  I thought it would be more of a global anniversary celebration.  Maybe that's not THE anniversary piece, but just one for that particular market?



i wasn't told it was a 50th anniversary piece to be honest. my SA just said "oh by the way they are going to  have these pieces for the pop up store" ! 

i was more surprised by the pop-up store concept for VCA! like why? there's a proper VCA boutique 2 streets away from Dover St Market. SA said in wg onyx in London only officially sold at pop-up store. I don't know about availability in the rest of the world.


----------



## klynneann

chincac said:


> i wasn't told it was a 50th anniversary piece to be honest. my SA just said "oh by the way they are going to  have these pieces for the pop up store" !
> 
> i was more surprised by the pop-up store concept for VCA! like why? there's a proper VCA boutique 2 streets away from Dover St Market. SA said in wg onyx in London only officially sold at pop-up store. I don't know about availability in the rest of the world.


Interesting...


----------



## thyme

klynneann said:


> Interesting...



indeed. and she said for now they have only been told about the 20 motif and 5 motif. she wasn't sure whether that was it for this combo or if other variations will be available.


----------



## Coconuts40

It sounds like a lot of confusion even amongst the SA's.  
My optimism and excitement returns.....


----------



## sbelle

Suzie said:


> I am very happy as I have always wanted WG with onyx in a 20 motif but I probably won,t be able to afford it



You were the first person I thought of when I read about this development !  I knew you’d like it!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

If this is for a pop up store it can’t be the highly anticipated 50th release. 
It’s got to be something else.


----------



## ccfun

Same here.


Coconuts40 said:


> It sounds like a lot of confusion even amongst the SA's.
> My optimism and excitement returns.....


----------



## dessert1st

klynneann said:


> Wait - the 50th Anniversary LE piece will only be sold at the Dover Street Market pop-up?  That doesn't seem to make sense to me.  I thought it would be more of a global anniversary celebration.  Maybe that's not THE anniversary piece, but just one for that particular market?





texasgirliegirl said:


> If this is for a pop up store it can’t be the highly anticipated 50th release.
> It’s got to be something else.



I suspect there is confusion and mis-information being communicated. I highly doubt the Onyx WG is the 50th.  Like you all said, not terribly special or spectacular given the nature of the event. Secondly, having it be released Nov/Dec of this year seems awfully strange since 2017 is not the year of the 50th celebration. Sounds like the WG Onyx combo is just being released to another big city market like the way they just let the NYC boutique sell it. So I am skeptical this is the 50th LE pieces. Let's hope there is something truly special still being released next year (that my wallet can afford).


----------



## Violet Bleu

A girl can dream. . .


----------



## Gal4Dior

Heard a rumor today that it may be porcelain. No clue on the color...


----------



## Nuggetz

Hi guys I'm from Dubai 

Right now the maison has a temporary 3 week traveling school (lecole van cleef and arpels) which I have attended some classes. It was amazing I must say.

Anyways I have been following this thread although I actually don't post much but I though that it's time for me to contribute.
 Regarding the onyx and white gold, one of the organizers was wearing the five motif bracelet and it was absolutely breath taking especially on her olive tan skin. I believe it would be a hit. Although I cannot confirm if it if actually for the 50tg year, just sharing what I saw.

Thanks guys


----------



## etoupebirkin

I'm going to a VCA dinner at my local Neiman's in the next week or two. I'll inquire then.
I'm also thinking about breaking down and special ordering a Magic or Vintage Alhambra Gray MOP earrings in YG.  i'm tired of waiting for it to be released.


----------



## 911snowball

Thank you for updating us Nuggetz!  That is very helpful and verifies that this combination is likely to be available shortly.
Hope it comes to the US!


----------



## ShoooSh

Nuggetz said:


> Hi guys I'm from Dubai
> 
> Right now the maison has a temporary 3 week traveling school (lecole van cleef and arpels) which I have attended some classes. It was amazing I must say.
> 
> Anyways I have been following this thread although I actually don't post much but I though that it's time for me to contribute.
> Regarding the onyx and white gold, one of the organizers was wearing the five motif bracelet and it was absolutely breath taking especially on her olive tan skin. I believe it would be a hit. Although I cannot confirm if it if actually for the 50tg year, just sharing what I saw.
> 
> Thanks guys



I deal with a SA in AbuDhabi Etihad Branch, told her about the ONYX with WG as the 5th anni LE, surprisingly she told me Dubai Mall staff were sent this combo as a token of appreciation from VCA (only sold to the staff) ..

ill try to double check with my Dubai Mall SA & comfirm


----------



## Coconuts40

Oh geez, now I'm warming up to this combo of WG/Onyx. I am starting to think I would love it as a bracelet .  I wonder if they will sell it in Canada?


----------



## klynneann

ShoooSh said:


> I deal with a SA in AbuDhabi Etihad Branch, told her about the ONYX with WG as the 5th anni LE, surprisingly she told me Dubai Mall staff were sent this combo as a token of appreciation from VCA (only sold to the staff) ..
> 
> ill try to double check with my Dubai Mall SA & comfirm


I can't keep up.


----------



## kewave

ShoooSh said:


> I deal with a SA in AbuDhabi Etihad Branch, told her about the ONYX with WG as the 5th anni LE, surprisingly she told me Dubai Mall staff were sent this combo as a token of appreciation from VCA (only sold to the staff) ..
> 
> ill try to double check with my Dubai Mall SA & comfirm


Yes that’s what I understood too, the Singapore SA who was serving me was wearing the 5 motifs onyx white gold VA bracelet and that was at the early part of the year. It was exclusive for staff. 
Seems like VCA just recycle the items as another “new” release...


----------



## bags to die for

At a VCA event. i mentioned that I read that the 50th anniversary piece was WG with onyx. The person I was speaking to didn't confirm or deny but kept saying that there are a lot of surprises next year. (also that I wanted more WG with grey mop - she said she would keep me in mind ). She was from the marketing/PR department.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Saw VCA’s instagram post today. Looks like the WG with Onyx combo in 20 motif? Hard to tell since the photo is in B&W. Don’t know what the second design is that they are talking about. Available only in pop up stores in Ginza, London, NYC, and Singapore for a limited time. 


Wish I they would show what the second price was? 





View attachment 3888204


----------



## susan08

Another post on insta just now


----------



## EpiFanatic

I love a WG with onyx combo. I just got a rose gold vintage bracelet and can’t get another right now. So bummed!!!!   I would love a 20 motif necklace.


----------



## tbbbjb

This is a the second post on Instagram:


----------



## Suzie

I wonder if you can only buy at those stores?


----------



## valnsw

I just saw the IG post on VCA IG.

Also checked out the doverstreetmarketginza IG and found this “clearer” pic


----------



## texasgirliegirl

valnsw said:


> I just saw the IG post on VCA IG.
> 
> Also checked out the doverstreetmarketginza IG and found this “clearer” pic
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3888497



I wish that some fashion designer would design a dress that requires vintage Alhambra in gray mother of pearl...


----------



## Violet Bleu

texasgirliegirl said:


> I wish that some fashion designer would design a dress that requires vintage Alhambra in gray mother of pearl...


Haha! Statement of the year!


----------



## ShoooSh

Hi Ladies
Just got an update from my SA, so the Onyx with WG pieces r open for orders only (very limited quanitity), VCA will be accepting these orders for a specific period of time (7-8 weeks) which makes sense with what some ladies have said here (this collection will be up in nov/dec only, please correct me if im wrong).. 
good luck for all the WG/Onyx lovers ♥️


----------



## sammix3

ShoooSh said:


> Hi Ladies
> Just got an update from my SA, so the Onyx with WG pieces r open for orders only (very limited quanitity), VCA will be accepting these orders for a specific period of time (7-8 weeks) which makes sense with what some ladies have said here (this collection will be up in nov/dec only, please correct me if im wrong)..
> good luck for all the WG/Onyx lovers [emoji813]️



Is your SA from the boutique or neimans?


----------



## ShoooSh

sammix3 said:


> Is your SA from the boutique or neimans?


Hi dear, she’s located in Etihad Towers - AbuDhabi


----------



## Notorious Pink

Hey VCA I'm getting a little tired of waiting. More info please, before I completely lose interest! You'd think they'd want to garner attention during the actual holiday season...if we spend it all now, whose going to have anything left (either money or interest) for the 50th in January?


----------



## klynneann

I wonder if maybe they're not going to do anything at the very beginning of the year?  Sometimes brands don't celebrate for the entire year, but only a period of it.  When was the first Alhambra introduced, specifically?  Was it in January of that year, or sometime later?


----------



## Gal4Dior

An SA told me that the 50th Anniversary LE would not be introduced until the last quarter of next year. Nothing in January or the beginning of the year is what I’m told.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> Hey VCA I'm getting a little tired of waiting. More info please, before I completely lose interest! You'd think they'd want to garner attention during the actual holiday season...if we spend it all now, whose going to have anything left (either money or interest) for the 50th in January?


Quite honestly while I love my VCA collection (and I did go a bit crazy over the years past) I have grown tired of these lukewarm most recent offerings and all the waiting/witholding and potential game playing.  
It has taken a lot of the joy out of the process for me.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

LVSistinaMM said:


> An SA told me that the 50th Anniversary LE would not be introduced until the last quarter of next year. Nothing in January or the beginning of the year is what I’m told.


The last quarter of next year?  Seriously?  Wouldn't this be closer to the time for yet another holiday pendant release?
Weird timing


----------



## luckylove

texasgirliegirl said:


> The last quarter of next year?  Seriously?  Wouldn't this be closer to the time for yet another holiday pendant release?
> Weird timing



My SA thought she would have something to report about the release by end of January or February. We had this conversation some time ago, so I don't know if things have changed. it is hard to get reliable information on timelines, but I hope we know sooner than later. It somehow feels anticlimactic at this point. With the mediocre offerings of late, I am beginning to lose interest.


----------



## MYH

I want to know too! Should I just move onto verdura or finish my collection with the 50th anniversary offering?


----------



## Gal4Dior

texasgirliegirl said:


> The last quarter of next year?  Seriously?  Wouldn't this be closer to the time for yet another holiday pendant release?
> Weird timing



I’m not sure she told me this because she wanted me to buy a piece that day, because I said that I was curious to see when the 50th Anniversary offerings would be released and may wait before buying the onyx pieces I was looking at.

TBH this is the boutique which I’ve had very lukewarm service, where I’ve been pressured to buy or they have treated me as if I am not VCA material.

I will double check in with my NM VCA SA (who is very friendly and not pushy- which I ultimately gave my business to) when I pick up my first two VCA pieces that I purchased in another week or so. He has always been honest with me and I believe he will not try to mislead me for a sake of a sale.


----------



## etoupebirkin

MYH said:


> I want to know too! Should I just move onto verdura or finish my collection with the 50th anniversary offering?



I love VCA and have a significant collection of it. But I have to say their customer service is not what it should be, whereas Verdura customer service is unparalleled. At the moment, I am debating the Verdura Trio ring with diamonds in YG and the Frivole with diamonds. Right now, I am leaning towards the Verdura, because it seems to be much easier to wear everyday because of its low profile and will go with almost anything.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

EB, you know how much I love Verdura, but the Frivole in YG is to die for.


----------



## Tutti Frutti

Just picked up my WG MOP bracelet today, from the same store where an SA told me about the onyx WG...... Today another SA was helping me and she confirmed that onyx WG is not the 50th Anniversary piece, and that theres been a lot of disinformation (I really wanted to tell her that it was her colleague at that same store that misinformed me)
So, she said that first it can't be 50th Anniversary because its been done before (I'm assuming the pieces that were offered to employees only as mentioned before)
and, secondly that it was a collaboration with an artist and Dover Street Market.
As for the real 50th anniversary, they really don't know yet.... even which month its coming out, its very possible that it won't be until later next year, but they are expecting "many surprises" she did make a note on my profile that I'm after turquoise, in case it comes out but she really couldn't give me a hint. 
Only thing left to do is keep checking in and asking.....


----------



## luckylove

Tutti Frutti said:


> Just picked up my WG MOP bracelet today, from the same store where an SA told me about the onyx WG...... Today another SA was helping me and she confirmed that onyx WG is not the 50th Anniversary piece, and that theres been a lot of disinformation (I really wanted to tell her that it was her colleague at that same store that misinformed me)
> So, she said that first it can't be 50th Anniversary because its been done before (I'm assuming the pieces that were offered to employees only as mentioned before)
> and, secondly that it was a collaboration with an artist and Dover Street Market.
> As for the real 50th anniversary, they really don't know yet.... even which month its coming out, its very possible that it won't be until later next year, but they are expecting "many surprises" she did make a note on my profile that I'm after turquoise, in case it comes out but she really couldn't give me a hint.
> Only thing left to do is keep checking in and asking.....



Thank you for confirming that there are still new designs and surprises to come! I really hope there will be something we can all be excited about! fingers crossed!


----------



## susan08

Tutti Frutti said:


> Just picked up my WG MOP bracelet today, from the same store where an SA told me about the onyx WG...... Today another SA was helping me and she confirmed that onyx WG is not the 50th Anniversary piece, and that theres been a lot of disinformation (I really wanted to tell her that it was her colleague at that same store that misinformed me)
> So, she said that first it can't be 50th Anniversary because its been done before (I'm assuming the pieces that were offered to employees only as mentioned before)
> and, secondly that it was a collaboration with an artist and Dover Street Market.
> As for the real 50th anniversary, they really don't know yet.... even which month its coming out, its very possible that it won't be until later next year, but they are expecting "many surprises" she did make a note on my profile that I'm after turquoise, in case it comes out but she really couldn't give me a hint.
> Only thing left to do is keep checking in and asking.....



thanka for your updating!! And congrats on your bracelet


----------



## ShyShy

texasgirliegirl said:


> Quite honestly while I love my VCA collection (and I did go a bit crazy over the years past) I have grown tired of these lukewarm most recent offerings and all the waiting/witholding and potential game playing.
> It has taken a lot of the joy out of the process for me.


From reading the other threads where you have to order the lucky animal brooches and the WG/onyx offerings that takes 6 months, it really sounds like they are trying to go down the Hermes route.  Trying to make everything 'exclusive' and hard to get.  Ugh.


----------



## sbelle

etoupebirkin said:


> I love VCA and have a significant collection of it. But I have to say their customer service is not what it should be, whereas Verdura customer service is unparalleled. At the moment, I am debating the Verdura Trio ring with diamonds in YG and the Frivole with diamonds. Right now, I am leaning towards the Verdura, because it seems to be much easier to wear everyday because of its low profile and will go with almost anything.



I love them both but agree with you that the Verdura would be a lovely everyday piece ! Let us know what you decide .


----------



## ShoooSh

luckylove said:


> My SA thought she would have something to report about the release by end of January or February. We had this conversation some time ago, so I don't know if things have changed. it is hard to get reliable information on timelines, but I hope we know sooner than later. It somehow feels anticlimactic at this point. With the mediocre offerings of late, I am beginning to lose interest.


my SA said the same thing, by Feb they will be more aware of what's coming ..


----------



## etoupebirkin

At the VCA dinner at my local Neimans at the VCA peeps were mum on everything other than the fact they felt items would come out in the late Summer, early Fall of 2018.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

etoupebirkin said:


> At the VCA dinner at my local Neimans at the VCA peeps were mum on everything other than the fact they felt items would come out in the late Summer, early Fall of 2018.


They are really dragging out the suspense.


----------



## Gal4Dior

I heard the same thing. The NM SAs don’t have any clue when the items will be released. They only know that there will be something special released.


----------



## lisawhit

“I have a feeling they will release some cool classic stone versions that we haven’t done in awhile OR they will do special rare stones “. From someone who works at VCA


----------



## lisawhit

, “ I do not, no. I would think around February at the latest? Our fiscal year ends in March, so usually we make the announcement of special editions or new releases around February (sometimes before or after).”

I asked when it would be announced


----------



## Tutti Frutti

lisawhit said:


> , “ I do not, no. I would think around February at the latest? Our fiscal year ends in March, so usually we make the announcement of special editions or new releases around February (sometimes before or after).”
> 
> I asked when it would be announced



Lisawhit thank you for that info, makes sense. Now I'm really curious if it would be a limited time offering or they will introduce a special line to commemorate the 50th. In the mean time, Im off to fuel my Hermes addiction, and hope I can save up in time for the VCA release


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

lisawhit said:


> “I have a feeling they will release some cool classic stone versions that we haven’t done in awhile OR they will do special rare stones “. From someone who works at VCA


I am thinking since onyx is coming back that they might have an alternating onyx and either solid WG motif like the malachite LE's or pave alternating with the onyx?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I am thinking since onyx is coming back that they might have an alternating onyx and either solid WG motif like the malachite LE's or pave alternating with the onyx?


More onyx?
First the holiday pendant from 2016, then the LE earrings in 2017, now the onyx and white gold.
I sincerely hope that the 50th is not also onyx.
I love onyx and own several pieces of it already but would much prefer something less widely offered.


----------



## westcoastgal

texasgirliegirl said:


> More onyx?
> First the holiday pendant from 2016, then the LE earrings in 2017, now the onyx and white gold.
> I sincerely hope that the 50th is not also onyx.
> I love onyx and own several pieces of it already but would much prefer something less widely offered.


Maybe they should do pavé stones other than diamonds to add color.


----------



## Glamslam

texasgirliegirl said:


> It would be smart for VCA to read these forums. It's a form of market research for them in the purest sense.


Well said!


----------



## Glamslam

Great thread!

 I would love a pink gold lapis-lazuli or améthyste 20 motifs sautoir


----------



## chaneljewel

I don’t want onyx either.  I already have enough onyx so want something else.


----------



## hopingoneday

Glamslam said:


> Great thread!
> 
> I would love a pink gold lapis-lazuli or améthyste 20 motifs sautoir



According to my store’s SO book (which has a list of all the stones VCA has ever done for Alhambra) they once did purple motifs, in a stone called sugilite. I have NEVER seen an image of such a necklace and wonder if anyone else has. I wonder why they wouldn’t consider doing it again?


----------



## MYH

hopingoneday said:


> According to my store’s SO book (which has a list of all the stones VCA has ever done for Alhambra) they once did purple motifs, in a stone called sugilite. I have NEVER seen an image of such a necklace and wonder if anyone else has. I wonder why they wouldn’t consider doing it again?



I vote for sugilite!


----------



## lisawhit

Happy New Years!!!!!


----------



## klynneann

lisawhit said:


> Happy New Years!!!!!


Happy New Year!  May all our Alhambra dreams come true this year!


----------



## TankerToad

Jade!
My vote is for jade as an option 
Pleeease.....


----------



## etoupebirkin

TankerToad said:


> Jade!
> My vote is for jade as an option
> Pleeease.....


Great idea!!! I would love either green (YG) or lavender jade (WG). Can you imagine how gorgeous it would be with alternating motifs. My wallet’s trembling at the thought of these, especially the lavender jade.


----------



## ShyShy

3 items are coming out this year to celebrate the 50th anniversary.  One of them involves the highly anticipated PG and grey MOP with alternating diamonds, unfortunately I forgot if it was 10 motif or 20 motif (I think 10 motif).  The second piece involves lapis lazuli.  I don’t think they know the third yet but I was not really paying attention when the information was divulged as I was giddy from all the beautiful things in the boutique (as usual!).  I could try to ask for more info if anyone is interested.


----------



## Hobbiezm

ShyShy said:


> 3 items are coming out this year to celebrate the 50th anniversary.  One of them involves the highly anticipated PG and grey MOP with alternating diamonds, unfortunately I forgot if it was 10 motif or 20 motif (I think 10 motif).  The second piece involves lapis lazuli.  I don’t think they know the third yet but I was not really paying attention when the information was divulged as I was giddy from all the beautiful things in the boutique (as usual!).  I could try to ask for more info if anyone is interested.



ShyShy- words can’t express how grateful we are on your information. I am on the verge of a purchase but reading this post makes my heart stop, gather some patience and wait for them to arrive. Grey MOP... ?!? TDF!!!

Thanks again


----------



## birkin10600

ShyShy said:


> 3 items are coming out this year to celebrate the 50th anniversary.  One of them involves the highly anticipated PG and grey MOP with alternating diamonds, unfortunately I forgot if it was 10 motif or 20 motif (I think 10 motif).  The second piece involves lapis lazuli.  I don’t think they know the third yet but I was not really paying attention when the information was divulged as I was giddy from all the beautiful things in the boutique (as usual!).  I could try to ask for more info if anyone is interested.


Grey Mop??? [emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173] Thank you so much ShyShy for sharing this long awaited information to us! The problem now is my money tree, if I can afford the alternating pave diamonds???? [emoji29] Lol!


----------



## ShyShy

Yes!  Grey MOP with PG!  Just thought I’d share since it is such a popular choice on the forum.  I agree with birkin, the alternating pave motifs are just gonna push the price up so much


----------



## Gal4Dior

ShyShy said:


> Yes!  Grey MOP with PG!  Just thought I’d share since it is such a popular choice on the forum.  I agree with birkin, the alternating pave motifs are just gonna push the price up so much



What is the estimated amount for alternating diamond motifs?


----------



## mochaccino

ShyShy said:


> 3 items are coming out this year to celebrate the 50th anniversary.  One of them involves the highly anticipated PG and grey MOP with alternating diamonds, unfortunately I forgot if it was 10 motif or 20 motif (I think 10 motif).  The second piece involves lapis lazuli.  I don’t think they know the third yet but I was not really paying attention when the information was divulged as I was giddy from all the beautiful things in the boutique (as usual!).  I could try to ask for more info if anyone is interested.



Thank you so much for this info! With grey MOP taking the alternating diamond design, do you think lapis will be the "plain" version? I really hope we'll get all the options, not just bracelet+20-motif like the DSM collaboration. 

Looking forward to reading more intel you might collect


----------



## Sparkledolll

ShyShy said:


> 3 items are coming out this year to celebrate the 50th anniversary.  One of them involves the highly anticipated PG and grey MOP with alternating diamonds, unfortunately I forgot if it was 10 motif or 20 motif (I think 10 motif).  The second piece involves lapis lazuli.  I don’t think they know the third yet but I was not really paying attention when the information was divulged as I was giddy from all the beautiful things in the boutique (as usual!).  I could try to ask for more info if anyone is interested.



OMG!!! Do you know if the Grey MOP/Pave will come as a bracelet? [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Serva1

Thank you ShyShy for sharing. I’ve been lurking here and waiting for some intel [emoji3]


----------



## Mali_

ShyShy said:


> 3 items are coming out this year to celebrate the 50th anniversary.  One of them involves the highly anticipated PG and grey MOP with alternating diamonds, unfortunately I forgot if it was 10 motif or 20 motif (I think 10 motif).  The second piece involves lapis lazuli.  I don’t think they know the third yet but I was not really paying attention when the information was divulged as I was giddy from all the beautiful things in the boutique (as usual!).  I could try to ask for more info if anyone is interested.


Grey MOP in PG - and LL -that’s awesome!! Thank you!!


----------



## Coconuts40

ShyShy said:


> 3 items are coming out this year to celebrate the 50th anniversary.  One of them involves the highly anticipated PG and grey MOP with alternating diamonds, unfortunately I forgot if it was 10 motif or 20 motif (I think 10 motif).  The second piece involves lapis lazuli.  I don’t think they know the third yet but I was not really paying attention when the information was divulged as I was giddy from all the beautiful things in the boutique (as usual!).  I could try to ask for more info if anyone is interested.



ShyShy, Thank you so much for the intel!
Looking forward to seeing the Lapis Lazuli!!!  and option 3.


----------



## HADASSA

ShyShy said:


> 3 items are coming out this year to celebrate the 50th anniversary.  One of them involves the highly anticipated PG and grey MOP with alternating diamonds, unfortunately I forgot if it was 10 motif or 20 motif (I think 10 motif).  The second piece involves lapis lazuli.  I don’t think they know the third yet but I was not really paying attention when the information was divulged as I was giddy from all the beautiful things in the boutique (as usual!).  I could try to ask for more info if anyone is interested.



Thank you ShyShy for sharing with us this impatiently awaited info.

Haven’t been on much and to be hit with this info this morning - like Santa is coming to town ...again [emoji23]

Hope the THIRD piece is TURQUOISE [emoji1360]


----------



## Notorious Pink

LVSistinaMM said:


> What is the estimated amount for alternating diamond motifs?



Here is my best guess:

The malachite/pave 10-motif is $30,400. (the only alternating avail)
The pave yg 5-motif is $25,900.                (The cost of 5 pave clovers)
Price difference is $4,500

The white mop 10-motif is $7,750.         (Assuming gray will cost same)
The malachite 10-motif is $9,050.          (To determine relative price)
(Difference is $1,300, or mop is 15% less)

$675 is 15% of $4500
$4500 - $675 = $3,825

$25,900 + $3,825 = $29,725 this is my best guess.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ETA!!! perhaps I just should have added 5 pave + bracelet.

Pave $25,900
Malachite bracelet $4550
$25,900 + $4550 = $30,450
<smacking myself in the forehead>

Alrightly then.

Pave $25,900
White mop yg bracelet $3900
$25,900 + $3900 = $29,800

At least I was close!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I'm so excited to hear there will be a lapis option!  Heading off to search all chair and couch cushions for spare change!


----------



## Gal4Dior

BBC said:


> Here is my best guess:
> 
> The malachite/pave 10-motif is $30,400. (the only alternating avail)
> The pave yg 5-motif is $25,900.                (The cost of 5 pave clovers)
> Price difference is $4,500
> 
> The white mop 10-motif is $7,750.         (Assuming gray will cost same)
> The malachite 10-motif is $9,050.          (To determine relative price)
> (Difference is $1,300, or mop is 15% less)
> 
> $675 is 15% of $4500
> $4500 - $675 = $3,825
> 
> $25,900 + $3,825 = $29,725 this is my best guess.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ETA!!! perhaps I just should have added 5 pave + bracelet.
> 
> Pave $25,900
> Malachite bracelet $4550
> $25,900 + $4550 = $30,450
> <smacking myself in the forehead>
> 
> Alrightly then.
> 
> Pave $25,900
> White mop yg bracelet $3900
> $25,900 + $3900 = $29,800
> 
> At least I was close!



Thank you!!!! Well, based on this quote I will just be enjoying this gray MOP set on all of you instead. I’m definitely priced out. I wish they would do a gray MOP pendant. [emoji175]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> Here is my best guess:
> 
> The malachite/pave 10-motif is $30,400. (the only alternating avail)
> The pave yg 5-motif is $25,900.                (The cost of 5 pave clovers)
> Price difference is $4,500
> 
> The white mop 10-motif is $7,750.         (Assuming gray will cost same)
> The malachite 10-motif is $9,050.          (To determine relative price)
> (Difference is $1,300, or mop is 15% less)
> 
> $675 is 15% of $4500
> $4500 - $675 = $3,825
> 
> $25,900 + $3,825 = $29,725 this is my best guess.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ETA!!! perhaps I just should have added 5 pave + bracelet.
> 
> Pave $25,900
> Malachite bracelet $4550
> $25,900 + $4550 = $30,450
> <smacking myself in the forehead>
> 
> Alrightly then.
> 
> Pave $25,900
> White mop yg bracelet $3900
> $25,900 + $3900 = $29,800
> 
> At least I was close!


----------



## kimikaze

texasgirliegirl said:


>


I’m with you........I think my Birkin dream is more realistic!!!


----------



## birkin10600

BBC said:


> Here is my best guess:
> 
> The malachite/pave 10-motif is $30,400. (the only alternating avail)
> The pave yg 5-motif is $25,900.                (The cost of 5 pave clovers)
> Price difference is $4,500
> 
> The white mop 10-motif is $7,750.         (Assuming gray will cost same)
> The malachite 10-motif is $9,050.          (To determine relative price)
> (Difference is $1,300, or mop is 15% less)
> 
> $675 is 15% of $4500
> $4500 - $675 = $3,825
> 
> $25,900 + $3,825 = $29,725 this is my best guess.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ETA!!! perhaps I just should have added 5 pave + bracelet.
> 
> Pave $25,900
> Malachite bracelet $4550
> $25,900 + $4550 = $30,450
> <smacking myself in the forehead>
> 
> Alrightly then.
> 
> Pave $25,900
> White mop yg bracelet $3900
> $25,900 + $3900 = $29,800
> 
> At least I was close!


Ouch! [emoji32] It's painful! [emoji33]


----------



## 911snowball

So excited on the gray MOP!! ShyShy you just made my day.  Was there any  mention of the timing of the releases!  I will  get the 10  motif for sure.


----------



## Notorious Pink

birkin10600 said:


> Ouch! [emoji32] It's painful! [emoji33]



Yeah, I know...that's why i had to figure it out myself.

I already knew what the bracelet and the malachite/pave cost so it wasn't too much of a shock. I have been wondering for a long time how I could get a VCA necklace with some pave in it considering that the all pave is over $50k. ☹️☹️☹️


----------



## HADASSA

birkin10600 said:


> Ouch! [emoji32] It's painful! [emoji33]






BBC, the Malachite alternating Pave bracelet is $13,100 - so estimating the Grey MOP/ Pave to be about $12,500.

I think a 10 alternating necklace might be closer to $27,500.

Either way, we clamoured for GREY MOP but not at those price points.

We still must hold out hope [emoji1374]


----------



## klynneann

LVSistinaMM said:


> Thank you!!!! Well, based on this quote I will just be enjoying this gray MOP set on all of you instead. I’m definitely priced out. I wish they would do a gray MOP pendant. [emoji175]


 Gray MOP!   Alternating pave.  I'll continue to hope (pray) that there's something "affordable" for the rest of us.

I visited with my SA when I was in NY over the holidays.  He mentioned there would be special items coming this year, but he said (as others have before him) that there would be something that has not been done before.  He also said that VIP clients will get first crack and there may not be anything left after that because it will be very limited.


----------



## HADASSA

klynneann said:


> Gray MOP!   Alternating pave.  I'll continue to hope (pray) that there's something "affordable" for the rest of us.
> 
> I visited with my SA when I was in NY over the holidays.  He mentioned there would be special items coming this year, but he said (as others have before him) that there would be something that has not been done before.  He also said that VIP clients will get first crack and there may not be anything left after that because it will be very limited.



I hope when he said that, he considered you VIP [emoji1357]


----------



## klynneann

HADASSA said:


> I hope when he said that, he considered you VIP [emoji1357]


lol, maybe that was his subtle way of encouraging me to make more purchases before everything comes out.


----------



## HADASSA

klynneann said:


> lol, maybe that was his subtle way of encouraging me to make more purchases before everything comes out.



At the end of the day, your best interest at heart is $$$$$$ in their pockets


----------



## Mali_

birkin10600 said:


> Ouch! [emoji32] It's painful! [emoji33]


I had mentally planned to give up buying a Birkin, a Kelly and a few accessories for 2018 - to get one or two VCA pieces - but now realize it would be exactly one piece, the 10 motif, based on these estimates.  I am now just hoping that they simply add the non-pave grey mop pg set (10, 20, bracelet, earrings) into their overall collection. I just told two of their global brand Ambassadors (via IG) that they should think about that as a significant part of their customer base would be interested in buying something new and/or different - and truly desired- at a lower price point, closer to other Alhambra pieces. I definitely would like LL too and am glad that it at least doesn’t seem to be only attached to pave. On the third one, if it’s turquoise (and only for VIPs), I may cry real tears.


----------



## Sparkledolll

I would be surprised if there’s not more affordable options. They’re more likely to sell 100 piece of grey MOP 10 motif at €8000 than 20pieces Grey MOP/Pave at €30000 surely? [emoji848][emoji848]

I can understand for Lapis since it’s limited in quantity that they would make only 20 motif Lapis/Pave but Gray MOP isn’t that hard to source?


----------



## ShyShy

I shall try to ask for more info but please do keep this to yourselves (and not tell your stores that you already know) as this info is not meant to be released yet.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

ShyShy said:


> I shall try to ask for more info but please do keep this to yourselves (and not tell your stores that you already know) as this info is not meant to be released yet.



Thank you so much, ShyShy!  I promise to show restraint.    Am very interested in whatever you can discover about lapis!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Mali_ said:


> I had mentally planned to give up buying a Birkin, a Kelly and a few accessories for 2018 - to get one or two VCA pieces - but now realize it would be exactly one piece, the 10 motif, based on these estimates.  I am now just hoping that they simply add the non-pave grey mop pg set (10, 20, bracelet, earrings) into their overall collection. I just told two of their global brand Ambassadors (via IG) that they should think about that as a significant part of their customer base would be interested in buying something new and/or different - and truly desired- at a lower price point, closer to other Alhambra pieces. I definitely would like LL too and am glad that it at least doesn’t seem to be only attached to pave. On the third one, if it’s turquoise (and only for VIPs), I may cry real tears.


Why can't they do alternating motifs (which is characteristic of LE's) with just plain yg or pg motifs?
Leave the diamonds out or save that version for those VVIP's.....


----------



## Mali_

texasgirliegirl said:


> Why can't they do alternating motifs (which is characteristic of LE's) with just plain yg or pg motifs?
> Leave the diamonds out or save that version for those VVIP's.....


Completely agree


----------



## Serva1

ShyShy said:


> I shall try to ask for more info but please do keep this to yourselves (and not tell your stores that you already know) as this info is not meant to be released yet.



My lips are sealed. Thank you for sharing any further intel.


----------



## ShyShy

Okay so there will be 3 different stones on offer, GMOP, lapis and onyx.  All with alternating diamonds it seems.  It’s still early days so not sure what will be offered.  Could be necklaces, bracelets, etc much like the malachite/pave pieces.  Not sure what gold LL will be paired with (likely YG) but I think onyx will be paired with WG.


----------



## 911snowball

Thank you ShyShy!  I remain super excited on the news of the GMOP!


----------



## Coconuts40

ShyShy said:


> Okay so there will be 3 different stones on offer, GMOP, lapis and onyx.  All with alternating diamonds it seems.  It’s still early days so not sure what will be offered.  Could be necklaces, bracelets, etc much like the malachite/pave pieces.  Not sure what gold LL will be paired with (likely YG) but I think onyx will be paired with WG.



ShyShy thank you so much for the intel!  

Oh I wish VCA would not be so exclusive for their 50th offerings.  I love LL so much but sadly I don't think I am in the market right now for alternating pave pieces.  There are so many other things that I want and I don't think I can justify this right now. However I can't wait to see all these gorgeous pieces!!!


----------



## dessert1st

Coconuts40 said:


> ShyShy thank you so much for the intel!
> 
> Oh I wish VCA would not be so exclusive for their 50th offerings.  I love LL so much but sadly I don't think I am in the market right now for alternating pave pieces.  There are so many other things that I want and I don't think I can justify this right now. However I can't wait to see all these gorgeous pieces!!!



I am right there with you. You said what I was thinking and feeling. Realistically pave is not in my budget given my goals for 2018 which includes trying to do a better job of saving money. I have mixed feelings. Ultimately I would like to have something special from the 50th Ann but if it is pave maybe it’s okay because it will save me money to buy something else on my wish list. Will be so interesting to see what happens.


----------



## ShyShy

911snowball said:


> Thank you ShyShy!  I remain super excited on the news of the GMOP!


You’re welcome!  To be honest I’m super excited to see every offering.  Although I’ve spent way too much on VCA in the last few months already...


----------



## ShyShy

Coconuts40 said:


> ShyShy thank you so much for the intel!
> 
> Oh I wish VCA would not be so exclusive for their 50th offerings.  I love LL so much but sadly I don't think I am in the market right now for alternating pave pieces.  There are so many other things that I want and I don't think I can justify this right now. However I can't wait to see all these gorgeous pieces!!!


You’re welcome coconut!  I’m the same.  I think the pieces will be amazing with pave but I don’t think I’ll be able to justify spending so much.  I’m hoping there will be smaller offerings like earrings in addition to 10 or 20 motifs.


----------



## HADASSA

ShyShy said:


> You’re welcome coconut!  I’m the same.  I think the pieces will be amazing with pave but I don’t think I’ll be able to justify spending so much.  I’m hoping there will be smaller offerings like earrings in addition to 10 or 20 motifs.



I was thinking the same thing about earrings - like the LE Onyx PG earrings offered last year but in Grey MOP/PG instead.

Or even VA Pave earrings in PG...


----------



## this_is_rj

Thanks for the update ShyShy. How I would love something in grey MOP. I don't know if I can justify an alternate diamond 10 motif though especially considering that I don't even really care for the 10 motif length and prefer 20 motif length. I am still hoping for something without the alternating diamonds but I can see why VCA would use diamonds given how special the occasion is.


----------



## westcoastgal

dessert1st said:


> I am right there with you. You said what I was thinking and feeling. Realistically pave is not in my budget given my goals for 2018 which includes trying to do a better job of saving money. I have mixed feelings. Ultimately I would like to have something special from the 50th Ann but if it is pave maybe it’s okay because it will save me money to buy something else on my wish list. Will be so interesting to see what happens.


I’m excited to see our members here model them! I probably won’t be picking up any of these pricier pieces either. I love LL and grey mop though. Thank you also ShyShy for the detailed info and updates. Your details make the anticipation of the unveiling even more exciting.


----------



## txrosegirl

i am also a bit bummed if our only options for GMOP are alternating diamonds...if so, i shall admire your purchases from afar


----------



## dessert1st

Thank you shyshy for the intel!


----------



## Violet Bleu

Looking forward to the GMOP and hoping for more reasonable options


----------



## purseinsanity

My SA won't divulge anything except to say, "Save your money for the anniversary Alhambra".  Gulp.


----------



## Suzie

purseinsanity said:


> My SA won't divulge anything except to say, "Save your money for the anniversary Alhambra".  Gulp.


Can he or she be tortured for this information.


----------



## purseinsanity

Suzie said:


> Can he or she be tortured for this information.


 I wish.


----------



## ShyShy

You are welcome!  I am super interested in GMOP and LL and am hoping they will have a broader range in their offering so that there will be something for everyone.


this_is_rj said:


> Thanks for the update ShyShy. How I would love something in grey MOP. I don't know if I can justify an alternate diamond 10 motif though especially considering that I don't even really care for the 10 motif length and prefer 20 motif length. I am still hoping for something without the alternating diamonds but I can see why VCA would use diamonds given how special the occasion is.



You're most welcome!  Hopefully we will hear more soon.


westcoastgal said:


> I’m excited to see our members here model them! I probably won’t be picking up any of these pricier pieces either. I love LL and grey mop though. Thank you also ShyShy for the detailed info and updates. Your details make the anticipation of the unveiling even more exciting.



You are welcome dessert1st!


dessert1st said:


> Thank you shyshy for the intel!


----------



## cloee

Thank you ShyShy. Hoping the GMOP offerings are within a reasonable price range. I am excited for this.


----------



## NewBe

ShyShy,
Thanks so much for the intel. 
Did your SA happen to reveal when these items would be released?   Is it still 2nd half of 2018?  Or in April when they usually have new releases. 
TIA


----------



## Hobbiezm

purseinsanity said:


> My SA won't divulge anything except to say, "Save your money for the anniversary Alhambra".  Gulp.



Oh no !- so it is true then. Sigh...


----------



## ShyShy

You’re welcome.  Fingers crossed they will offer a wide range.


cloee said:


> Thank you ShyShy. Hoping the GMOP offerings are within a reasonable price range. I am excited for this.



Hi NewBe, I’m not sure about the release date but I think it might be mid year-ish.  


NewBe said:


> ShyShy,
> Thanks so much for the intel.
> Did your SA happen to reveal when these items would be released?   Is it still 2nd half of 2018?  Or in April when they usually have new releases.
> TIA


----------



## elizabethtwrs

ShyShy said:


> Okay so there will be 3 different stones on offer, GMOP, lapis and onyx.  All with alternating diamonds it seems.  It’s still early days so not sure what will be offered.  Could be necklaces, bracelets, etc much like the malachite/pave pieces.  Not sure what gold LL will be paired with (likely YG) but I think onyx will be paired with WG.



I'm so disappointed that onyx will be the 3rd option. And wg at that! Didn't they just do the DSM popup with the exact same combination? How can that be any special for the 50th anniversary [emoji17]

I'm still hoping against hope that the 3rd option could be TURQUOISE or JADE... in yg pls... Pls VCA marketing pls read this thread [emoji1317]


----------



## ShoooSh

From a VCA event in Dubai


----------



## sailorstripes

Thank you for sharing this picture. The watch is so gorgeous! Did you get to try it on?


----------



## ShoooSh

sailorstripes said:


> Thank you for sharing this picture. The watch is so gorgeous! Did you get to try it on?


No dear .. the picture is via instagram .,


----------



## ShoooSh

More♥️♥️


----------



## Notorious Pink

Really pretty!!!
Is it me, or do the motifs look regular size (not sweets)?


----------



## Mali_

Here’s the Malachite -from IG - that was on display


----------



## Mali_

BBC said:


> Really pretty!!!
> Is it me, or do the motifs look regular size (not sweets)?


I was thinking the same thing. The watch face would have to be vintage in lieu of magic for the bracelet motifs to be sweet. Otherwise, if the watch face is magic, I would think there would be a clear distinction if the bracelet motifs were sweet vs. vintage.


----------



## Mali_

ShoooSh said:


> More♥️♥️


Thanks for sharing, these are lovely. Wish they were simply bracelets or necklaces. It appears from other photos that they may be making the Malachite a part of the perm collection. Haven’t seen pink gold/MOP as yet.


----------



## ShoooSh

BBC said:


> Really pretty!!!
> Is it me, or do the motifs look regular size (not sweets)?


Vintage size im assuming ..


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ShoooSh said:


> More♥️♥️


These are so beautiful. 
I’m confused because they are referring to the watches as sweets yet I agree that these appear to be vintage sized motifs. 
Perhaps the model has a tiny wrist. 
The price doesn’t seem justified for sweets even if they are limited edition.


----------



## kimber418

I thought the same thing yesterday as I looked at the photos.  I think the motifs are vintage and the motif that holds the watch is Magic?


----------



## kimber418

It actually says the size of the watch case on the photo of the 4 watches ~22.7mm X 22.7mm case~which I believe is the size of the regular size vintage Alhambra.


----------



## HADASSA

kimber418 said:


> It actually says the size of the watch case on the photo of the 4 watches ~22.7mm X 22.7mm case~which I believe is the size of the regular size vintage Alhambra.



Kimber, it might be more be the size of the Magic Alhambra Earrings. The VA is 15mm.

Unless of course you are referring specifically to the VA WATCHES in this case and NOT the motifs on necklaces/bracelets.


----------



## kimber418

HADASSA said:


> Kimber, it might be more be the size of the Magic Alhambra Earrings. The VA is 15mm.
> 
> Unless of course you are referring specifically to the VA WATCHES in this case and NOT the motifs on necklaces/bracelets.



Thanks Hadassa- Just realized that VA is actually only 15mm.   So do you think that the new  Alhambra watch even has sweets on it?


----------



## kimber418

I find it strange that they would use the heading or perhaps the name of the watches:
              SWEET ALHAMBRA WATCHES  when there are no "sweets" in them.


----------



## kimber418

My initial thought when I saw this offering was - I cannot wait to get one of these.  The watch part does not bother me probably because I am a bit older than many of you.  My daughter (35 years)  had the same feeling about the watch.   Everyone uses their phone now for time.....so why would anyone spend over $26K for a watch to see what time it is?   Sort of funny in a way how "TIME" has become generational.    I would definitely still buy a Sweet Alhambra Watch but I am willing to wait to see what else is released in LL and turquoise.  If I was only going to get one of the LE 50th pieces I would get a 20 motif LL with pave.  Only because I think I would wear (and LOVE) it more.  Just my thoughts...


----------



## kimber418

By the way.....we are iced in today in Austin so I love to have more time to read TPF.   We never have "snow" or "ice" days here.   I have not seen a can go by yet today and the University is closed.  We are a mile from downtown.     Back to VCA....


----------



## HADASSA

BBC said:


> Really pretty!!!
> Is it me, or do the motifs look regular size (not sweets)?





ShoooSh said:


> Vintage size im assuming ..





texasgirliegirl said:


> These are so beautiful.
> I’m confused because they are referring to the watches as sweets yet I agree that these appear to be vintage sized motifs.
> Perhaps the model has a tiny wrist.
> The price doesn’t seem justified for sweets even if they are limited edition.





kimber418 said:


> I thought the same thing yesterday as I looked at the photos.  I think the motifs are vintage and the motif that holds the watch is Magic?





kimber418 said:


> Thanks Hadassa- Just realized that VA is actually only 15mm.   So do you think that the new  Alhambra watch even has sweets on it?



I echo these sentiments expressed about the size of the motifs - definitely looks vintage from the pics. I guess we are paying for the timepiece movement and the two Pave motifs and well, the fact that it is LE.

Thank you @ShoooSh  and @Mali_  for your pics


----------



## HADASSA

kimber418 said:


> My initial thought when I saw this offering was - I cannot wait to get one of these.  The watch part does not bother me probably because I am a bit older than many of you.  My daughter (35 years)  had the same feeling about the watch.   Everyone uses their phone now for time.....so why would anyone spend over $26K for a watch to see what time it is?   Sort of funny in a way how "TIME" has become generational.    I would definitely still buy a Sweet Alhambra Watch but I am willing to wait to see what else is released in LL and turquoise.  If I was only going to get one of the LE 50th pieces I would get a 20 motif LL with pave.  Only because I think I would wear (and LOVE) it more.  Just my thoughts...



Kimber, I am one of these (foolish) people who spent US$35K on a watch - telling myself I was being practical (because the "jewellery" was also serving a purpose). Well, I soon learnt my lesson - the bejeweled watch stays in the safe 

@texasgirliegirl and I were discussing the now generation and their use of tech devices to tell time instead of watches. These "Sweet Alhambra Watches" are totally impractical for me 

Totally liked @jssl1688 's suggestion of no timepiece and 3 each of Stone/All Gold/Pave.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kimber418 said:


> By the way.....we are iced in today in Austin so I love to have more time to read TPF.   We never have "snow" or "ice" days here.   I have not seen a can go by yet today and the University is closed.  We are a mile from downtown.     Back to VCA....


It is getting pretty icy here...just a light dusting of snow.  School cancelled.


----------



## jssl1688

texasgirliegirl said:


> It is getting pretty icy here...just a light dusting of snow.  School cancelled.



yep! I see light dust on all the rooftop! keep warm tgg!!


----------



## kimber418

HADASSA said:


> Kimber, I am one of these (foolish) people who spent US$35K on a watch - telling myself I was being practical (because the "jewellery" was also serving a purpose). Well, I soon learnt my lesson - the bejeweled watch stays in the safe
> 
> @texasgirliegirl and I were discussing the now generation and their use of tech devices to tell time instead of watches. These "Sweet Alhambra Watches" are totally impractical for me
> 
> Totally liked @jssl1688 's suggestion of no timepiece and 3 each of Stone/All Gold/Pave.




Hadassa,
I totally agree about the "watch" theory going on -- especially with the younger generation.   Although I have to say my husband has a nice collection of watches and he never wears his anymore either (either do I)....... 

BTW -- which VCA watch did you buy?   I think they are beautiful but just not for me.  But again that Lapis sweet Alhambra watch is killing me.   I hope I do not have a soft day in the near future.


----------



## TankerToad

Personally I like watches 
Loving the lapis ....


----------



## mochaccino

Here are photos from my SA




I think the lapis is so pretty but I can’t get over the asymmetry


----------



## TankerToad

mochaccino said:


> Here are photos from my SA
> View attachment 3936387
> View attachment 3936388
> View attachment 3936390
> 
> I think the lapis is so pretty but I can’t get over the asymmetry



Thank you for the photos 
The asymmetric quality is what I love


----------



## HADASSA

kimber418 said:


> Hadassa,
> I totally agree about the "watch" theory going on -- especially with the younger generation.   Although I have to say my husband has a nice collection of watches and he never wears his anymore either (either do I).......
> 
> BTW -- which VCA watch did you buy?   I think they are beautiful but just not for me.  But again that Lapis sweet Alhambra watch is killing me.   I hope I do not have a soft day in the near future.



Kimber, I bought a Chopard Imperiale in RG and Diamonds. I reach for my Cartier Roadster in SS and Baignoire in YG more.

I don’t own any VCA watches [emoji20]

My husband’s collection includes one for every day of the week [emoji12]


----------



## Notorious Pink

TankerToad said:


> Personally I like watches
> Loving the lapis ....





HADASSA said:


> Kimber, I bought a Chopard Imperiale in RG and Diamonds. I reach for my Cartier Roadster in SS and Baignoire in YG more.
> 
> I don’t own any VCA watches [emoji20]
> 
> My husband’s collection includes one for every day of the week [emoji12]



I also love watches, and definitely blingy, but for watches I do stick with watch specialists - I have two Rolexes (SS/pink mop/diamonds and yg/white mop/diamonds) and would like a pg - either Daytona or pearl master or the Cartier Ballon Bleu.

These are really really pretty I just wish they were bracelets.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

TankerToad said:


> Thank you for the photos
> The asymmetric quality is what I love


I do too!!
In fact, the two vintage (or are they actually sweets?) motifs on the right balance the larger watch face on the left imo. 
The design makes sense to me and i really do love the watches. 
I do not love the price.


----------



## Toronto24

texasgirliegirl said:


> I do too!!
> In fact, the two vintage (or are they actually sweets?) motifs on the right balance the larger watch face on the left imo.
> The design makes sense to me and i really do love the watches.
> I do not love the price.



What is the price point?


----------



## HADASSA

Toronto24 said:


> What is the price point?



USD $26,600 as previously posted by another member.


----------



## purseinsanity

BBC said:


> I also love watches, and definitely blingy, but for watches I do stick with watch specialists - I have two Rolexes (SS/pink mop/diamonds and yg/white mop/diamonds) and would like a pg - either Daytona or pearl master or the Cartier Ballon Bleu.
> 
> These are really really pretty I just wish they were bracelets.


My sentiments exactly!  I prefer nowadays to stick to what houses are known for:  VCA is for jewelry in my silly opinion.  I don't have a problem spending money on a watch if it's from a well known watch house.  I wish these weren't watches!


----------



## Coconuts40

I saw this watch on Instagram and fell in love 
Cosmos secret watch. Looks like a beautiful flower on your wrist.  I can only imagine the price point!!




I find the sweet watches are growing on me. I have dreamed of new turquoise pieces for years now, but feel my favourite is the lapis lazuli.  The price point is out of my league as there are too many other pieces I want.  However I can't wait to see some reveals here!!


----------



## klynneann

They're really pushing the watches this year.  Every VCA post I've seen on Instagram lately has been a watch.


----------



## Ascella

klynneann said:


> They're really pushing the watches this year.  Every VCA post I've seen on Instagram lately has been a watch.


The current watch focus is probably due to the big SIHH event taking place in Geneva right now.


----------



## ShyShy

Coconuts40 said:


> I saw this watch on Instagram and fell in love
> Cosmos secret watch. Looks like a beautiful flower on your wrist.  I can only imagine the price point!!
> 
> View attachment 3936908
> 
> 
> I find the sweet watches are growing on me. I have dreamed of new turquoise pieces for years now, but feel my favourite is the lapis lazuli.  The price point is out of my league as there are too many other pieces I want.  However I can't wait to see some reveals here!!



I am so in love with this cosmos watch too... it’s so so beautiful as a piece of jewelery, be it a watch or not.

I am someone who still prefers checking my watches for time instead of fishing out my phone from my bag.  I am not too particular about just sticking with watch house watches nowadays.  In fact, I get more joy wearing my vintage alhambra watch and hermes double tour cape cod even though they are not ‘serious watches’.  I love the hermes watch for its fun interchangeable double straps and the VA watch for its unique bezel shape (instead of the usual round or rectangular shapes)  



I hope someone here gets this beautiful cosmos watch... it’s so elegant on the wrist!


----------



## ShyShy

I am liking these three new creations a lot!


----------



## ShyShy

Deleted


----------



## ShoooSh

My SA confirmed its called the “sweet watch”, motif size is  22.7mm and price is going to be less than 22660$ ..


----------



## Coconuts40

ShyShy said:


> I am so in love with this cosmos watch too... it’s so so beautiful as a piece of jewelery, be it a watch or not.
> 
> I am someone who still prefers checking my watches for time instead of fishing out my phone from my bag.  I am not too particular about just sticking with watch house watches nowadays.  In fact, I get more joy wearing my vintage alhambra watch and hermes double tour cape cod even though they are not ‘serious watches’.  I love the hermes watch for its fun interchangeable double straps and the VA watch for its unique bezel shape (instead of the usual round or rectangular shapes)
> View attachment 3937623
> View attachment 3937624
> 
> I hope someone here gets this beautiful cosmos watch... it’s so elegant on the wrist!



Hi ShyShy....I actually just LOVE your VCA watch!!!.  I do agree, I used to love watch houses exclusively, but would definitely consider your Vintage Alhambra or Cosmos in a heartbeat !!!  These are not just a watch but a beautiful piece of jewelry. I am now seriously considering a VCA watch.  Perhaps we will be watch twins


----------



## ShyShy

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi ShyShy....I actually just LOVE your VCA watch!!!.  I do agree, I used to love watch houses exclusively, but would definitely consider your Vintage Alhambra or Cosmos in a heartbeat !!!  These are not just a watch but a beautiful piece of jewelry. I am now seriously considering a VCA watch.  Perhaps we will be watch twins


 They are indeed exquisite!  I’d love to be twins with you!  The VA watch is a watch that really needs to be tried on.  The minute I put it on, I never stopped thinking about it.  Took me 2 years to take the plunge... now I think I should’ve gotten it sooner!  Do let me know what you think if you have the time to try it on.  It’s one of my favorite watches for sure!


----------



## Zais5

ShoooSh said:


> My SA confirmed its called the “sweet watch”, motif size is  22.7mm and price is going to be less than 22660$ ..


This price is correct only for MOP. And it’s not limited edition


----------



## Notorious Pink

I was scrolling back to look at the pg/mop pic again, and....
The photo has disappeared?
Where is the first photo with the pg/mop/pave watch??


----------



## jellyv

N m


----------



## HADASSA

BBC said:


> I was scrolling back to look at the pg/mop pic again, and....
> The photo has disappeared?
> Where is the first photo with the pg/mop/pave watch??



This one?


----------



## chaneljewel

I’m a watch person too and actually look at mine for the time.  These new VCA watches are gorgeous.  I love the design as when I first looked, I didn’t even notice they’re watches..beautiful pieces of jewelry!


----------



## ShoooSh

OMG that rosegold with WMOP!


----------



## Mali_

Couldn’t really distinguish the gold here - looks yellow but its the pink version w/MOP.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Does anyone know if the Sweet Alhambra watches will be limited Editions? Or, when they'll be released for sale?


----------



## Notorious Pink

HADASSA said:


> This one?
> 
> View attachment 3938874



Thank you. [emoji254]
Yeah, it's really pretty......REALLY.....[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]
Hard to stay strong around here!!!


----------



## Mali_

And the rest....


----------



## Mali_

Cavalier Girl said:


> Does anyone know if the Sweet Alhambra watches will be limited Editions? Or, when they'll be released for sale?


I think I read that they are limited to 500 pieces each, but available as of this week.


----------



## ShoooSh

Cavalier Girl said:


> Does anyone know if the Sweet Alhambra watches will be limited Editions? Or, when they'll be released for sale?


All will be LE except the WMOP with RG which will be a permanent piece. 

Prices are in Emarati Dirhams: 
 - Turqoise and blur lapis will be 97500
- Malachite 87400 
- WMOP 76500


----------



## ShoooSh

Cavalier Girl said:


> Does anyone know if the Sweet Alhambra watches will be limited Editions? Or, when they'll be released for sale?



Sorry forgot to address the launch date, Oct 2018!


----------



## kimber418

Wow!  I am surprised it will be that far off.......October 2018?


----------



## Mali_

kimber418 said:


> Wow!  I am surprised it will be that far off.......October 2018?


I know, quite surprising. The women I’ve seen on IG modeling fully finished ones have said that they own theirs and that they were available for sale next week. Hey, it might all be wishful thinking.

There is some confusion as to how VCA is rolling this all out (it may be different as to country/region/VVIP status, flagships vs. smaller boutiques, etc) so will await official word for the US/eastern seaboard.


----------



## HADASSA

BBC said:


> Thank you. [emoji254]
> Yeah, it's really pretty......REALLY.....[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]
> Hard to stay strong around here!!!



Only too happy to enable since I may just have to take a backseat and live vicariously through everyone else’s lovely acquisitions [emoji7]


----------



## HADASSA

ShoooSh said:


> Sorry forgot to address the launch date, Oct 2018!





kimber418 said:


> Wow!  I am surprised it will be that far off.......October 2018?





Mali_ said:


> I know, quite surprising. The women I’ve seen on IG modeling fully finished ones have said that they own theirs and that they were available for sale next week. Hey, it might all be wishful thinking.
> 
> There is some confusion as to how VCA is rolling this all out (it may be different as to country/region/VVIP status, flagships vs. smaller boutiques, etc) so will await official word for the US/eastern seaboard.



Can it be that only the PG/MOP will be launched in October but the LEs will be available sooner?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> Can it be that only the PG/MOP will be launched in October but the LEs will be available sooner?


I was wondering the same thing.
Also, still feeling confused about the size of the motifs.  These don't look like tiny sweets.


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> I was wondering the same thing.
> Also, still feeling confused about the size of the motifs.  These don't look like tiny sweets.



If the watch case really is 22.7mm, then the other motifs will be Vintage size - at least from my estimation.

Another consideration will be if these motifs are smaller than the current watches in this style - so in comparison, they are “sweet” size?

Edited to add attachments but unable to show[emoji20]


----------



## Zais5

Just found this in Instagram


----------



## Notorious Pink

Zais5 said:


> Just found this in Instagram




Can't see it - let us know who posted it so we can find it [emoji254]


----------



## Zais5

BBC said:


> Can't see it - let us know who posted it so we can find it [emoji254]


@likeab


----------



## Thedanz

This is my first VCA post .  I'm thinking we can expect Lapis and Turquoise pieces.  I just can't see VCA sourcing these stones for the LE watches and stopping there .  Crossing my fingers for Lapis! 

My S.A. said to expect releases in the spring


----------



## HADASSA

Welcome @Thedanz to our lovely Forum and thank you for giving us hope about Turquoise and Lapis being offered for the 50th 

Can't wait for Spring


----------



## Sparkledolll

Thedanz said:


> This is my first VCA post .  I'm thinking we can expect Lapis and Turquoise pieces.  I just can't see VCA sourcing these stones for the LE watches and stopping there .  Crossing my fingers for Lapis!
> 
> My S.A. said to expect releases in the spring



I’m thinking they offered it in watches because they haven’t sourced enough to make us all happy and offer 5/10/20 Motifs. Can you imagine the frenzy if LL and Turquoise became available again [emoji23]


----------



## jonathan jay

I love the mother of pearl version! and the lapis next..  my hubby just gave me a cartier panthere watch in RG not 4 days ago and might be too much to get another. 

But i do adore these.. beautiful collection, congratulations to those who are getting one.


----------



## Zais5

Dear friends, who have bought this watch in France? I’ve been waiting a conformation since last week and it makes me nervous. I sent a letter to my SA, that I want to buy lapis watch, she forwarded it to marketing dept and still no answer. Is anybody here who get a confirmation or even paid for the watch. Appreciate for your answer


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Does anyone have new intel on what's to be offered for the 50th anniversary and when it's likely to be released?


----------



## Sparkledolll

My SA just sent me this pic, not sure if the onyx version has been posted before.


----------



## lisawhit

Natalie j said:


> My SA just sent me this pic, not sure if the onyx version has been posted before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956867


Thanks Natalie!


----------



## westcoastgal

lisawhit said:


> Thanks Natalie!


I love the turquoise. I won’t be getting it, but it’s beautiful!


----------



## JulesB68

Natalie j said:


> My SA just sent me this pic, not sure if the onyx version has been posted before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956867



Natalie, isn't the onyx just the regular existing vintage alhambra watch? At least we can now see the size comparison and why they are called sweet alhambra watches.


----------



## ShoooSh

Hi Ladies 
This isnt an alhambra related piece so im not sure if its ok to post the update here?! 

VCA are releasing a frivole long pendant .. no info yet about price or release date. 

Also, Dubai Mall is showcasing the LE sweet alhambra watches!!


----------



## chanelLUVaffair

ShoooSh said:


> Hi Ladies
> This isnt an alhambra related piece so im not sure if its ok to post the update here?!
> 
> VCA are releasing a frivole long pendant .. no info yet about price or release date.
> 
> Also, Dubai Mall is showcasing the LE sweet alhambra watches!!


I am so excited for this!!  Do you know if it will be just one single flower, like the Magic Alhambra single motif necklace?


----------



## Notorious Pink

ShoooSh said:


> Hi Ladies
> This isnt an alhambra related piece so im not sure if its ok to post the update here?!
> 
> VCA are releasing a frivole long pendant .. no info yet about price or release date.
> 
> Also, Dubai Mall is showcasing the LE sweet alhambra watches!!



Uh oh....this sounds dangerous!!!


----------



## ShoooSh

chanelLUVaffair said:


> I am so excited for this!!  Do you know if it will be just one single flower, like the Magic Alhambra single motif necklace?


as of now i have no clue but will update you dear once my SA sends me pix/info!


----------



## TankerToad

ShoooSh said:


> Hi Ladies
> This isnt an alhambra related piece so im not sure if its ok to post the update here?!
> 
> VCA are releasing a frivole long pendant .. no info yet about price or release date.
> 
> Also, Dubai Mall is showcasing the LE sweet alhambra watches!!



And I heard a single flower frivole ring


----------



## txrosegirl

ShoooSh said:


> Hi Ladies
> This isnt an alhambra related piece so im not sure if its ok to post the update here?!
> 
> VCA are releasing a frivole long pendant .. no info yet about price or release date.
> 
> Also, Dubai Mall is showcasing the LE sweet alhambra watches!!





TankerToad said:


> And I heard a single flower frivole ring


i would be very interested in both items! thanks for the intel


----------



## Thedanz

I was told by customer service the necklace will have three flowers.  They were not able to add much more.  From how they were describing it, my guess is that it will be a 3 mini frivole cluster/pendant in YG !


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I am curious to see how a frivole pendant will work because the flowers might flip.
In fact, I have the frivole multistation necklace and have always thought that it would be lovely to connect two of them to create a long version......They would connect beautifully because of the flower located by the clasp.


----------



## lovevca

texasgirliegirl said:


> I am curious to see how a frivole pendant will work because the flowers might flip.
> In fact, I have the frivole multistation necklace and have always thought that it would be lovely to connect two of them to create a long version......They would connect beautifully because of the flower located by the clasp.


I love that idea!!!  Wondering though if you find the frivole's on your necklace flip much?


----------



## HADASSA

Thanks for the intel on the new Frivole @ShoooSh, @TankerToad  and @Thedanz 

I wish though it wouldn't be a long pendant but short and delicate, especially if they are using the minis


----------



## HADASSA

Thedanz said:


> I was told by customer service the necklace will have three flowers.  They were not able to add much more.  From how they were describing it, my guess is that it will be a 3 mini frivole cluster/pendant in YG !



Is this in the US?


----------



## txrosegirl

Thedanz said:


> I was told by customer service the necklace will have three flowers.  They were not able to add much more.  From how they were describing it, my guess is that it will be a 3 mini frivole cluster/pendant in YG !


that would be so pretty! a little more oomph to the mini flowers


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lovevca said:


> I love that idea!!!  Wondering though if you find the frivole's on your necklace flip much?


there are two tiny flowers that flip occasionally but it’s not bothersome.


----------



## Toronto24

Dying for the release of this frivole long ?necklace ?pendant!


----------



## lovevca

texasgirliegirl said:


> there are two tiny flowers that flip occasionally but it’s not bothersome.


Thanks so much for letting me know!  I'm so tempted because I LOVE the frivole design but I get sidetracked with earrings which I tend to wear a lot more.


----------



## ShoooSh

Toronto24 said:


> Dying for the release of this frivole long ?necklace ?pendant!


March as far as i heard


----------



## MoreTorque

ShoooSh said:


> March as far as i heard



So soon! Can't wait to see it! So many distractions before the 50th anniversary...


----------



## Thedanz

HADASSA said:


> Is this in the US?


I called from Canada


----------



## HADASSA

Thedanz said:


> I called from Canada



Thank you @Thedanz  - at least we know the info came from Customer Service in North America


----------



## bags to die for

My news is an extra large frivole off a long chain like the magic Alhambra to be released mid march.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

bags to die for said:


> My news is an extra large frivole off a long chain like the magic Alhambra to be released mid march.



Do you know if it's going to be pave or gold with diamonds in the center?

I'm anxious to see it, but am on a self-imposed jewelry ban this year until I know what the 50th Anniversary will bring.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Will the new Frivole become part of the permanent collection, or just LE?


----------



## HADASSA

BBC said:


> Will the new Frivole become part of the permanent collection, or just LE?



BBC, my educated guess will be that it becomes part of the PERMANENT COLLECTION.


----------



## bags to die for

Cavalier Girl said:


> Do you know if it's going to be pave or gold with diamonds in the center?
> 
> I'm anxious to see it, but am on a self-imposed jewelry ban this year until I know what the 50th Anniversary will bring.


Sorry CG, I couldn't even get it confirmed that it was one flower and not three or what gold it was in. News seems to be very sparse.


----------



## hopingoneday

Hi guys! I have no idea whether this is accurate or not, but a friend of mine who is French told me that she went into the Place Vendôme store and her SA told her — definitely no turquoise for the 50th other than those watches. There “may” be lapis, but it would be alternating with diamonds if there were. That’s all I’ve got! 

I wish they’d do something new like Jade...


----------



## Tutti Frutti

hopingoneday said:


> Hi guys! I have no idea whether this is accurate or not, but a friend of mine who is French told me that she went into the Place Vendôme store and her SA told her — definitely no turquoise for the 50th other than those watches. There “may” be lapis, but it would be alternating with diamonds if there were. That’s all I’ve got!
> 
> I wish they’d do something new like Jade...



Ohhhh nooooooo [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] I’m crying turquoise tears......
If the news are coming from Place Vendome then it should be accurate.


----------



## kimber418

hopingoneday said:


> Hi guys! I have no idea whether this is accurate or not, but a friend of mine who is French told me that she went into the Place Vendôme store and her SA told her — definitely no turquoise for the 50th other than those watches. There “may” be lapis, but it would be alternating with diamonds if there were. That’s all I’ve got!
> 
> I wish they’d do something new like Jade...



Thanks for the info hopingoneday.......your news from your friend is what I thought it would be.  I actually was shocked to see turquoise on the "sweet" watches to be honest.  I am happy they are doing the turquoise on the watches but I wish they would have introduced a piece with turquoise for the 50th that was not a watch.


----------



## dessert1st

hopingoneday said:


> Hi guys! I have no idea whether this is accurate or not, but a friend of mine who is French told me that she went into the Place Vendôme store and her SA told her — definitely no turquoise for the 50th other than those watches. There “may” be lapis, but it would be alternating with diamonds if there were. That’s all I’ve got!
> 
> I wish they’d do something new like Jade...



Such bummer news. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jssl1688

i would love if they could do a black opal pendant with 1 diamond.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank you for the info, Hopingoneday.  That's what I was afraid it would be.  I'm sure it will be gorgeous.  I'm holding out a wee bit of hope they'll also do alternating lapis and gold, but won't hold my breath.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

As an aside, it aggravates me no end that VCA will offer something so expensive for the 50th Anniversary.  I'd go a long way to buy the alternating lapis and gold, but there's no way I'm going to spend the 75-80k for a 20 motif with diamonds is likely to be.


----------



## hopingoneday

jssl1688 said:


> i would love if they could do a black opal pendant with 1 diamond.



Omg me too... that would be AMAZING


----------



## hopingoneday

Cavalier Girl said:


> As an aside, it aggravates me no end that VCA will offer something so expensive for the 50th Anniversary.  I'd go a long way to buy the alternating lapis and gold, but there's no way I'm going to spend the 75-80k for a 20 motif with diamonds is likely to be.



I agree 100%!!!


----------



## NewBe

hopingoneday said:


> Hi guys! I have no idea whether this is accurate or not, but a friend of mine who is French told me that she went into the Place Vendôme store and her SA told her — definitely no turquoise for the 50th other than those watches. There “may” be lapis, but it would be alternating with diamonds if there were. That’s all I’ve got!
> 
> I wish they’d do something new like Jade...



I was told there is already a super long wait list for the lapis watch.


----------



## TankerToad

NewBe said:


> I was told there is already a super long wait list for the lapis watch.



And very few made 
Oh well .....


----------



## HADASSA

NewBe said:


> I was told there is already a super long wait list for the lapis watch.





TankerToad said:


> And very few made
> Oh well .....



Only 50 were made in each stone and are already sold out


----------



## texasgirliegirl

As I was thinking about this 50th anniversary item,  thought came to me.
What if VCA is planning to offer vintage alhambra with alternating plain yg with pave?  
The first vintage necklace was all yg.
The 50th is represented by diamonds....
LE's have traditionally had stones alternating with all yg (or pg in the case of letterwood) motifs....
It will be fun and interesting to see what they come up with although I am growing weary of the wait.


----------



## Sparkledolll

I was at the Place Vendome boutique in Paris last week and my SA had pictures of what’s coming but couldn’t show me [emoji23][emoji23] She said the watches will be released soon and then we can expect the rest around September which seems like a very long way away. She did hint that there will be Rose Gold Pave for sure. I was trying on the Sevres porcelain/YG Pave bracelet and she said if I were you I would wait, sevres porcelain will still be around in 6 months... this got me thinking that maybe it’s RG Pave/lapis is coming?


----------



## HADASSA

Natalie j said:


> I was at the Place Vendome boutique in Paris last week and my SA had pictures of what’s coming but couldn’t show me [emoji23][emoji23] She said the watches will be released soon and then we can expect the rest around September which seems like a very long way away. She did hint that there will be Rose Gold Pave for sure. I was trying on the Sevres porcelain/YG Pave bracelet and she said if I were you I would wait, sevres porcelain will still be around in 6 months... this got me thinking that maybe it’s RG Pave/lapis is coming?



Thanks for the heads-up Natalie [emoji253]

Maybe it will be released in time for the Holidays [emoji319][emoji953]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Natalie j said:


> I was at the Place Vendome boutique in Paris last week and my SA had pictures of what’s coming but couldn’t show me [emoji23][emoji23] She said the watches will be released soon and then we can expect the rest around September which seems like a very long way away. She did hint that there will be Rose Gold Pave for sure. I was trying on the Sevres porcelain/YG Pave bracelet and she said if I were you I would wait, sevres porcelain will still be around in 6 months... this got me thinking that maybe it’s RG Pave/lapis is coming?


Lapis with pg pave would be amazing.
Are you referring to the sweets watches?


----------



## Coconuts40

I think I am one of those odd balls that doesn't like alternating alhambra stones with alternating alhambra gold or alternating pave... at least not on me. 

At least I won't be tempted.


----------



## Sparkledolll

texasgirliegirl said:


> Lapis with pg pave would be amazing.
> Are you referring to the sweets watches?



No, I think my SA said to wait before purchasing the 5 motif Sevres porcelain/YG Pave because there might be Pink gold Pave/Lapis 5 motif for the 50th... that’s just my guess though. [emoji16]


----------



## NewBe

Am I the minority here?   I kinda wish the lapis would in WG   I’m not a pave person at all but I think I would have problem resisting if it is lapis/pave WG


----------



## HADASSA

Natalie j said:


> No, I think my SA said to wait before purchasing the 5 motif Sevres porcelain/YG Pave because there might be Pink gold Pave/Lapis 5 motif for the 50th... that’s just my guess though. [emoji16]





NewBe said:


> Am I the minority here?   I kinda wish the lapis would in WG   I’m not a pave person at all but I think I would have problem resisting if it is lapis/pave WG



I prefer Lapis set in YG since it will pick up the pyrite flecks nicely


----------



## cloee

Natalie j said:


> No, I think my SA said to wait before purchasing the 5 motif Sevres porcelain/YG Pave because there might be Pink gold Pave/Lapis 5 motif for the 50th... that’s just my guess though. [emoji16]



Thanks for the intel. this sounds like an interesting piece for me, hoping price is reasonable


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> I prefer Lapis set in YG since it will pick up the pyrite flecks nicely


I agree. 
The saving grace (for me) is that VCA pg is so similar to yg that it wil still not look pink.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

cloee said:


> Thanks for the intel. this sounds like an interesting piece for me, hoping price is reasonable


I’m not holding my breath LOL....
Referring to reasonable prices of course


----------



## Hobbiezm

So I found out that VCA might be releasing the 50th anniversary pieces this Monday- speculation I know but bc so many people are getting intel at various times , apparently they want to curb it and announce it all at once. Hopefully my source is right - I can’t wait if it’s true!!!


----------



## Serva1

Following this topic with excitement, hoping it will be a spectacular year for the iconic Alhambra [emoji173]️


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hobbiezm said:


> So I found out that VCA might be releasing the 50th anniversary pieces this Monday- speculation I know but bc so many people are getting intel at various times , apparently they want to curb it and announce it all at once. Hopefully my source is right - I can’t wait if it’s true!!!


This would be a smart decision.
Customers are withholding major purchases until the items are revealed. I suspect that there is also a degree of fatigue that’s setting in.
They should reveal sooner rather than later IMO.


----------



## TankerToad

texasgirliegirl said:


> This would be a smart decision.
> Customers are withholding major purchases until the items are revealed. I suspect that there is also a degree of fatigue that’s setting in.
> They should reveal sooner rather than later IMO.



This!


----------



## lovevca

Hobbiezm said:


> So I found out that VCA might be releasing the 50th anniversary pieces this Monday- speculation I know but bc so many people are getting intel at various times , apparently they want to curb it and announce it all at once. Hopefully my source is right - I can’t wait if it’s true!!!


Looks promising -- just got this message when I tried logging on to the VCA website this early Monday morning!


----------



## lovevca

lovevca said:


> Looks promising -- just got this message when I tried logging on to the VCA website this early Monday morning!
> View attachment 3989367


False alarm -- VCA's site's back up and haven't found anything new...yet....


----------



## Hobbiezm

lovevca said:


> Looks promising -- just got this message when I tried logging on to the VCA website this early Monday morning!
> View attachment 3989367



Yes- I just called my SA and he has said he has not heard anything yet! The silence is killing me. Ah well- here’s to more anticipation!


----------



## sbelle

I was in the Chicago boutique today and we briefly discussed the anniversary pieces, but they didn’t act like there would be a release any time soon.


----------



## HADASSA

Hobbiezm said:


> Yes- I just called my SA and he has said he has not heard anything yet! The silence is killing me. Ah well- here’s to more anticipation!





sbelle said:


> I was in the Chicago boutique today and we briefly discussed the anniversary pieces, but they didn’t act like there would be a release any time soon.



I get the feeling that SAs are sworn to secrecy for fear of leaked info - just my opinion of course.

I also think that it just might be released in time for the Holidays...


----------



## kat99

Ugh! I keep checking this forum to see if there are updates to this thread and nothing! And now I apologize in advance to anyone who also clicked seeing new responses and are only going to read my little rant.


----------



## HADASSA

kat99 said:


> Ugh! I keep checking this forum to see if there are updates to this thread and nothing! And now I apologize in advance to anyone who also clicked seeing new responses and are only going to read my little rant.



That’s OK Kat - many of us are doing the same but ranting silently. You are just saying what we are feeling.

I have given up...


----------



## Notorious Pink

kat99 said:


> Ugh! I keep checking this forum to see if there are updates to this thread and nothing! And now I apologize in advance to anyone who also clicked seeing new responses and are only going to read my little rant.



HAHAHA that would be me! No worries! [emoji8][emoji254]


----------



## chaneljewel

kat99 said:


> Ugh! I keep checking this forum to see if there are updates to this thread and nothing! And now I apologize in advance to anyone who also clicked seeing new responses and are only going to read my little rant.


Me too!


----------



## lisawhit

chaneljewel said:


> Me too!


 my heart skips a beat everytime there's a post in this forum......


----------



## txrosegirl

lisawhit said:


> my heart skips a beat everytime there's a post in this forum......


me too


----------



## cloverleigh

kat99 said:


> Ugh! I keep checking this forum to see if there are updates to this thread and nothing! And now I apologize in advance to anyone who also clicked seeing new responses and are only going to read my little rant.



You are def not alone!  I just came to this thread to do the same.  Sorry don't mean to add to the suspense here [emoji16]


----------



## MYH

I’m not sure if this is new or old news but here’s the small morsel I got today. 

There are 3 new pieces being released for the 50th anniversary. I don’t know if they are earrings, necklaces, bracelets or rings. 

The first will be released May/June timeframe. The second, July/Aug and the third Sept/Oct 

That’s all I got folks. Sorry if it’s not all that juicy.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

MYH said:


> I’m not sure if this is new or old news but here’s the small morsel I got today.
> 
> There are 3 new pieces being released for the 50th anniversary. I don’t know if they are earrings, necklaces, bracelets or rings.
> 
> The first will be released May/June timeframe. The second, July/Aug and the third Sept/Oct
> 
> That’s all I got folks. Sorry if it’s not all that juicy.


I’m wondering if customers will choose to buy along the way (with the SA’s keeping quiet) or will elect to wait to see what’s coming next before making any major purchases?
I don’t care for this slow release strategy...but I am thankful to know about it.


----------



## HADASSA

MYH said:


> I’m not sure if this is new or old news but here’s the small morsel I got today.
> 
> There are 3 new pieces being released for the 50th anniversary. I don’t know if they are earrings, necklaces, bracelets or rings.
> 
> The first will be released May/June timeframe. The second, July/Aug and the third Sept/Oct
> 
> That’s all I got folks. Sorry if it’s not all that juicy.



Thank you MYH [emoji253]

At least your timeframe is a little bit more specific.



texasgirliegirl said:


> I’m wondering if customers will choose to buy along the way (with the SA’s keeping quiet) or will elect to wait to see what’s coming next before making any major purchases?
> I don’t care for this slow release strategy...but I am thankful to know about it.



TGG, if there is something that you want, SR or not, and it’s offered to you, you should buy it. There may not be many LEs produced to trickle down to the masses.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> Thank you MYH [emoji253]
> 
> At least your timeframe is a little bit more specific.
> 
> 
> 
> TGG, if there is something that you want, SR or not, and it’s offered to you, you should buy it. There may not be many LEs produced to trickle down to the masses.


Of course although not having unlimited resources (and already owning more VCA than I need/deserve) leads me to be ultra selective about what I add next.


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> Of course although not having unlimited resources (and already owning more VCA than I need/deserve) leads me to be ultra selective about what I add next.



I am disappointed that there is a pre-launch price for the Frivole and then nearer the launch date, there is an increase.

Does anyone know if it’s just on the Frivole line?

Sorry, should have kept this on topic...

But I understand perfectly well about being selective [emoji1360]


----------



## Coconuts40

texasgirliegirl said:


> I’m wondering if customers will choose to buy along the way (with the SA’s keeping quiet) or will elect to wait to see what’s coming next before making any major purchases?
> I don’t care for this slow release strategy...but I am thankful to know about it.



I'm hoping that by the time the first piece gets released, the SA's will have more intel about what's coming next. That would definitely help everyone make the right purchase for themselves.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Coconuts40 said:


> I'm hoping that by the time the first piece gets released, the SA's will have more intel about what's coming next. That would definitely help everyone make the right purchase for themselves.


The SA’s know what’s going to be offered. 
They simply aren’t allowed to share this information with us.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> I am disappointed that there is a pre-launch price for the Frivole and then nearer the launch date, there is an increase.
> 
> Does anyone know if it’s just on the Frivole line?
> 
> Sorry, should have kept this on topic...
> 
> But I understand perfectly well about being selective [emoji1360]


To introduce a price increase simultaneously with a product launch on that specific item just seems....mean.


----------



## sammix3

Did they say when they’re allowed to share?


----------



## klynneann

texasgirliegirl said:


> To introduce a price increase simultaneously with a product launch on that specific item just seems....mean.


Reminds me of the price increase that happened at the same time as the introduction of the Holiday 2017 pendant.  And it's still available on the website, btw.


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> To introduce a price increase simultaneously with a product launch on that specific item just seems....mean.



Do you recall last year, not too long after the launch of the LE Earrings, the US had a major price increase?

A lovely TPFer and I were discussing the 50th - we both got the impression that we on TPF are really not that important in the greater scheme of things ( speaking specifically about VCA here).

Kind of sad really ...


----------



## HADASSA

sammix3 said:


> Did they say when they’re allowed to share?



@sammix3, the SAs themselves probably don’t even know.


----------



## HADASSA

Coconuts40 said:


> I'm hoping that by the time the first piece gets released, the SA's will have more intel about what's coming next. That would definitely help everyone make the right purchase for themselves.



We can only hope [emoji1374]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

klynneann said:


> Reminds me of the price increase that happened at the same time as the introduction of the Holiday 2017 pendant.  And it's still available on the website, btw.


Exactly.
This one wasn’t embraced with enthusiasm.


----------



## ccfun

texasgirliegirl said:


> To introduce a price increase simultaneously with a product launch on that specific item just seems....mean.



Feel the same...They are "too" smart...Talk about corporate greed


----------



## Cavalier Girl

It will be interesting to see if they increase the prices on the new Frivole pieces when released in a few days.  I was given a price when I ordered the earrings and I expect them to honor it.


----------



## HADASSA

Cavalier Girl said:


> It will be interesting to see if they increase the prices on the new Frivole pieces when released in a few days.  I was given a price when I ordered the earrings and I expect them to honor it.


If you were quoted $7150, the new price is $7400


----------



## Cavalier Girl

HADASSA, I made a deposit of half the price of $7150, so I expect them to honor it.


----------



## HADASSA

Cavalier Girl said:


> HADASSA, I made a deposit of half the price of $7150, so I expect them to honor it.


And they should CG - can't understand these price increases on a specific collection just before a launch


----------



## baghagg

HADASSA said:


> And they should CG - can't understand these price increases on a specific collection just before a launch


It may have hurt them on the onyx/diamond VA earrings as they are still available.   Strange business model..


----------



## MYH

I def feel like this slow release strategy is to get us to buy all 3 items. Very sneaky. Hopefully like many people have said, word of the subsequent 2 items will leak after the first item is released. 

CG. I do hope they honor your price for the earrings. That would be pretty ****ty.


----------



## MYH

MYH said:


> I def feel like this slow release strategy is to get us to buy all 3 items. Very sneaky. Hopefully like many people have said, word of the subsequent 2 items will leak after the first item is released.
> 
> CG. I do hope they honor your price for the earrings. That would be pretty ****ty.



Sigh. ****ty = crappy.


----------



## HADASSA

baghagg said:


> It may have hurt them on the onyx/diamond VA earrings as they are still available.   Strange business model..



@baghagg, was wondering the same thing - what business model are they following with LEs still available from last year.

Surely they must know by now that we will not be "bullied" into a purchase with an impending price increase - I for one will not be anyway. It has even turned me off somewhat


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Cavalier Girl said:


> It will be interesting to see if they increase the prices on the new Frivole pieces when released in a few days.  I was given a price when I ordered the earrings and I expect them to honor it.


How is thus any different from some sort of pre-sale? 
Are they even allowed to sell these before the official launch?
To quote one price only to increase the price the same day as the launch would be just wrong. 
I do hope that they honor the price you were quoted, especially after taking your deposit.


----------



## Tutti Frutti

HADASSA said:


> If you were quoted $7150, the new price is $7400



Is it possible that this is a just a price adjustment? I assume the original pricing is done in euros, and the euro has become stronger to usd since 2017? So maybe at the time of taking the deposit they expected the price to be $7150 but now by the time of release with the currency fluctuation they have to adjust it?
Either way if deposit was taken and a certain price was quoted, they will honor the original price if it’s mentioned on any of the paperwork.


----------



## MYH

Oh I also remember one more thing about the 3 pieces that are going to be slow released over 6 months for the 50th. My SA said they are not limited edition pieces so we don’t need to rush to buy them.  They will become part of the permanent collection for Alhambra.


----------



## Coconuts40

MYH said:


> Oh I also remember one more thing about the 3 pieces that are going to be slow released over 6 months for the 50th. My SA said they are not limited edition pieces so we don’t need to rush to buy them.  They will become part of the permanent collection for Alhambra.



Thank you @MYH , that's really fantastic news.  Hoping new stones are introduced!!!  Now this news definitely gives me incentive to not purchase until I see the new pieces.


----------



## rhm

Fantastic news!!! I am so hoping that the new stone is grey mother of pearl!!!


----------



## MYH

Me too! 


rhm said:


> Fantastic news!!! I am so hoping that the new stone is grey mother of pearl!!!


----------



## HADASSA

Tutti Frutti said:


> Is it possible that this is a just a price adjustment? I assume the original pricing is done in euros, and the euro has become stronger to usd since 2017? So maybe at the time of taking the deposit they expected the price to be $7150 but now by the time of release with the currency fluctuation they have to adjust it?
> Either way if deposit was taken and a certain price was quoted, they will honor the original price if it’s mentioned on any of the paperwork.



EUR to USD has been consistent since the initial prices were given (about 2 weeks ago) - can’t see an increase ONLY on a particular collection because of currency fluctuations/volatility.

It is a deliberate act on VCA’s part to increase the prices on the FRIVOLE COLLECTION to coincide with their New release.


----------



## ShoooSh

Hello Ladies ♥️♥️♥️ Updates from the UAE! Prices r in AED.. enjoy


----------



## tbbbjb

Prices are up on the US site


----------



## tbbbjb




----------



## tbbbjb




----------



## tbbbjb

HADASSA said:


> EUR to USD has been consistent since the initial prices were given (about 2 weeks ago) - can’t see an increase ONLY on a particular collection because of currency fluctuations/volatility.
> 
> It is a deliberate act on VCA’s part to increase the prices on the FRIVOLE COLLECTION to coincide with their New release.



NOT at all nice on VCA’s part IMHO!  Really puts a damper on a new release!


----------



## chanelLUVaffair

ShoooSh said:


> Hello Ladies ♥️♥️♥️ Updates from the UAE! Prices r in AED.. enjoy


Thank you for the photos!

Do you know if the Frivole Clip Pendant (very large model) and the 3 Flowers (mini model) can be removed from the chain (like the Magic Alhambra 1 motif)?  Or are they stuck on the chain?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

The Frivole clip pendant can be removed, but I think the 3 flower pendant is attached,


----------



## chanelLUVaffair

Cavalier Girl said:


> The Frivole clip pendant can be removed, but I think the 3 flower pendant is attached,


Thank you for the reply!  Ohhh... that's dangerous to hear!!  I might have to put the Friovle clip on the wishlist...!!  I think I have to take a trip to the store to see how secure the mechanism is.  

Sigh.  The wishlist seems never ending!


----------



## Thedanz

I'm literally flipping over these new pieces!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

FYI, VCA did indeed honor the price originally quoted to me for the 3 flower YG Frivole earrings rather than the new price.


----------



## chicagocat

This wait is quite protracted, I too have delayed purchases and rather than experiencing the anticipatory delight about these impending announcements, I’ve also grown weary and distracted to the point of contentment with other pieces...
Quite a disappointment, Van Cleef & Arpels...


----------



## rhm

I'm kind of thankful for the delayed announcements as I've started branching out to other jewelry brands.
My first ever jewelry love has been VCA Alhambra and it will always have a special place in my heart but.....

Recently Piaget Possession line has completely taken over my interest. They are so beautiful!!!


----------



## HADASSA

rhm said:


> I'm kind of thankful for the delayed announcements as I've started branching out to other jewelry brands.
> My first ever jewelry love has been VCA Alhambra and it will always have a special place in my heart but.....
> 
> Recently Piaget Possession line has completely taken over my interest. They are so beautiful!!!



Shhh... @rhm, VCA will see and hear [emoji23]

Maybe that might be a good thing [emoji6]


----------



## TankerToad

rhm said:


> I'm kind of thankful for the delayed announcements as I've started branching out to other jewelry brands.
> My first ever jewelry love has been VCA Alhambra and it will always have a special place in my heart but.....
> 
> Recently Piaget Possession line has completely taken over my interest. They are so beautiful!!!



Funny you say this as I’ve found the exact thing has happened to me-
I’ve fallen for Hueb and am quite smitten with this house —


----------



## susan08

rhm said:


> I'm kind of thankful for the delayed announcements as I've started branching out to other jewelry brands.
> My first ever jewelry love has been VCA Alhambra and it will always have a special place in my heart but.....
> 
> Recently Piaget Possession line has completely taken over my interest. They are so beautiful!!!



I’m on the same boat. I’ve been waiting for months and finally spend my budget on Cartier...

Still waiting for good news from VCA but hope it’s something I can afford with my current budget!


----------



## Notorious Pink

TankerToad said:


> Funny you say this as I’ve found the exact thing has happened to me-
> I’ve fallen for Hueb and am quite smitten with this house —



Ha, TT [emoji8] me too and Pasquale Bruni....


----------



## TankerToad

BBC said:


> Ha, TT [emoji8] me too and Pasquale Bruni....



I did dine more Hueb damage since last time we chatted—
Loving the brand esthetic for sure
And relative to VCA gentler priced


----------



## klynneann

TankerToad said:


> I did dine more Hueb damage since last time we chatted—
> Loving the brand esthetic for sure
> And relative to VCA gentler priced


I don't know if I should thank you or hit you over the head, TT  lol.  I had never heard of Hueb, but there are some beautiful pieces, and at half the price they would be at VCA.  So, "thank you" for the introduction lol.


----------



## TankerToad

klynneann said:


> I don't know if I should thank you or hit you over the head, TT  lol.  I had never heard of Hueb, but there are some beautiful pieces, and at half the price they would be at VCA.  So, "thank you" for the introduction lol.



It’s Beautiful stuff-
Honestly been thrilled with what I’ve chosen 
Sorry but your welcome 
[emoji6]
Hehe


----------



## etoupebirkin

I like Hueb! Very pretty. TT you have exquisite taste.


----------



## TankerToad

Thank you! But really your jewelry choices so often inspire me!


----------



## tbbbjb

klynneann said:


> I don't know if I should thank you or hit you over the head, TT  lol.  I had never heard of Hueb, but there are some beautiful pieces, and at half the price they would be at VCA.  So, "thank you" for the introduction lol.





TankerToad said:


> It’s Beautiful stuff-
> Honestly been thrilled with what I’ve chosen
> Sorry but your welcome
> [emoji6]
> Hehe



You two are a hoot!  I just really love the camaraderie and appreciation of fine jewelry that we all share here on the regular.


----------



## expatwife

Hi ladies,
I couldn’t wait any longer and bought frivole white gold pave earrings. Love them!
But now I’m still wondering what is coming [emoji15]...


----------



## HADASSA

expatwife said:


> Hi ladies,
> I couldn’t wait any longer and bought frivole white gold pave earrings. Love them!
> But now I’m still wondering what is coming [emoji15]...


You saved some if you bought before the price increase


----------



## expatwife

HADASSA said:


> You saved some if you bought before the price increase


 
Yes, bought before the price increase, but in London. So after the VAT refund it came to something between the old price and new price in the US (without sales tax). So not sure if it was worth the rush, but I’m happy I have them.


----------



## LibraSH

O

Sorry for the accidental type.  No update I can provide.[emoji28]


----------



## nicole0612

expatwife said:


> Hi ladies,
> I couldn’t wait any longer and bought frivole white gold pave earrings. Love them!
> But now I’m still wondering what is coming [emoji15]...


Congratulations on the beautiful addition, now you can check an item off your wishlist 
I don't think any of us can wait for the 50th anniversary offerings, but hopefully they will be tempting enough that we will all find at least one to bring home regardless of what we cave into in the meantime


----------



## innerpeace85

TankerToad said:


> It’s Beautiful stuff-
> Honestly been thrilled with what I’ve chosen
> Sorry but your welcome
> [emoji6]
> Hehe


Can you please share mod shots of your Hueb jewelry? Thanks!


----------



## bastardino6

Is this true? Anyone else can confirm? 

To me, it doesn't make sense for it to be a 50th anniversary piece if you can still get it in the future. If it's permanent, might as well release sooner and have people start buying.


----------



## TankerToad

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Can you please share mod shots of your Hueb jewelry? Thanks!



Well this is a VCA thread so maybe it breaks rules - if so, the mod can delete but here are my new Hueb earrings 
	

		
			
		

		
	






These were for a specific event and they picked up the pattern and the detailing on what I was wearing —-


----------



## klynneann

TankerToad said:


> Well this is a VCA thread so maybe it breaks rules - if so, the mod can delete but here are my new Hueb earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4017256
> View attachment 4017257
> View attachment 4017258
> View attachment 4017259
> 
> These were for a specific event and they picked the detailing on what I was wearing —-


Sooo pretty!!


----------



## TankerToad

And this set, which again ties to some of my S/S RTW
Ok that’s it- I don’t want to hijack this thread 
Mods feel free to delete if appropriate


----------



## klynneann

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 4017260
> View attachment 4017261
> View attachment 4017262
> View attachment 4017263
> View attachment 4017264
> 
> And this set, which again ties to some of my S/S RTW
> Ok that’s it- I don’t want to hijack this thread
> Mods feel free to delete if appropriate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4017266


Really great pieces!


----------



## 911snowball

Hope your event was a success  TT, your earrings are fabulous.  I love the way they position on your ear.


----------



## innerpeace85

TankerToad said:


> Well this is a VCA thread so maybe it breaks rules - if so, the mod can delete but here are my new Hueb earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4017256
> View attachment 4017257
> View attachment 4017258
> View attachment 4017259
> 
> These were for a specific event and they picked up the pattern and the detailing on what I was wearing —-


Thanks for sharing the pics! They are gorgeous  
Now back to VCA...


----------



## TankerToad

911snowball said:


> Hope your event was a success  TT, your earrings are fabulous.  I love the way they position on your ear.



Thank you 
The event was above and beyond 
Thank you for asking


----------



## park56

TankerToad said:


> Well this is a VCA thread so maybe it breaks rules - if so, the mod can delete but here are my new Hueb earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4017256
> View attachment 4017257
> View attachment 4017258
> View attachment 4017259
> 
> These were for a specific event and they picked up the pattern and the detailing on what I was wearing —-


These are splendid!


----------



## TankerToad

Back to VCA
Kinda wondering if Frivole will be the only anniversary offering ??


IF


----------



## klynneann

Is the Frivole really an anniversary offering?  I thought it was just their annual (or semi-annual) new item, like when they introduced the malachite/pave items.


----------



## nicole0612

klynneann said:


> Is the Frivole really an anniversary offering?  I thought it was just their annual (or semi-annual) new item, like when they introduced the malachite/pave items.


Didn't we have some intel from a member recently about 3 launch dates this year for the 50th?


----------



## klynneann

nicole0612 said:


> Didn't we have some intel from a member recently about 3 launch dates this year for the 50th?





MYH said:


> I’m not sure if this is new or old news but here’s the small morsel I got today.
> 
> There are 3 new pieces being released for the 50th anniversary. I don’t know if they are earrings, necklaces, bracelets or rings.
> 
> The first will be released May/June timeframe. The second, July/Aug and the third Sept/Oct
> 
> That’s all I got folks. Sorry if it’s not all that juicy.


Yes, MYH - she had heard starting May/June.


----------



## nicole0612

klynneann said:


> Yes, MYH - she had heard starting May/June.


Thank you K!
I think we still have hope for 2018!


----------



## lisawhit

I heard that the 50th is going to be very special...diamonds...high price point....


----------



## Suzie

TankerToad said:


> Well this is a VCA thread so maybe it breaks rules - if so, the mod can delete but here are my new Hueb earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4017256
> View attachment 4017257
> View attachment 4017258
> View attachment 4017259
> 
> These were for a specific event and they picked up the pattern and the detailing on what I was wearing —-


Wow, stunning!


----------



## Tutti Frutti

TankerToad said:


> Back to VCA
> Kinda wondering if Frivole will be the only anniversary offering ??
> 
> 
> IF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4017690
> View attachment 4017691
> View attachment 4017692



It can’t be, because the anniversary is of the Alhambra collection, would make no sense to commemorate 50 years of an iconic design with items from a different collection.


----------



## Tutti Frutti

I’m getting so impatient, have been withholding purchases since October, this is torture!!!! Why can’t they just do a nice press release to say what surprises are awaiting us... that could make people just as eager and excited, same as with RTW collections. Will be so disappointed if I don’t like what comes out and that instead I could have already been enjoying other pieces for almost a year....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Tutti Frutti said:


> I’m getting so impatient, have been withholding purchases since October, this is torture!!!! Why can’t they just do a nice press release to say what surprises are awaiting us... that could make people just as eager and excited, same as with RTW collections. Will be so disappointed if I don’t like what comes out and that instead I could have already been enjoying other pieces for almost a year....


This is such a brilliant idea.
VCA could be enjoying more sales if only they would release the exciting news because as you have stated, many collectors are with holding purchases until the reveal....despite the wonderful new temptations along the way.....


----------



## Lisa-SH

Hi all, not sure others had already shared. Just want to let you know that in another app people had shared the VCA 50th anniversary product, and they are beautiful and certainly pricey. Also the qty of each watch is 50 globally, so total is 150 for these 3 watches globally for sale. Last three pics are the model pics by SA. And of course they are limited edition.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Lisa-SH said:


> Hi all, not sure others had already shared. Just want to let you know that in another app people had shared the VCA 50th anniversary product, and they are beautiful and certainly pricey. Also the qty of each watch is 50 globally, so total is 150 for these 3 watches globally for sale. Last three pics are the model pics by SA. And of course they are limited edition.
> 
> View attachment 4019616
> 
> View attachment 4019619
> 
> View attachment 4019618
> 
> View attachment 4019621
> 
> View attachment 4019622
> 
> View attachment 4019623



Thanks so much, Lisa. It has been shared here previously a few months ago. Also the pg/mop version is not LE. 

While this may be part of the 50th anniversary, there is definitely more coming.


----------



## Lisa-SH

BBC said:


> Thanks so much, Lisa. It has been shared here previously a few months ago. Also the pg/mop version is not LE.
> 
> While this may be part of the 50th anniversary, there is definitely more coming.


Ah I see, I must have missed the post that previous shared. Personally I love the lapis motif watch, it is gorgeous.


----------



## Hobbiezm

From all the comments - do you think the 50th anniversary collection will be limited? Could it be like the new Frivole collection... ie introduced this year but stays in the collection forever??


----------



## HADASSA

If anyone is still looking for the 3-Flower Frivole Earrings, my NM DSA has a pair on hold for me.

PM for info.


----------



## HADASSA

Hobbiezm said:


> From all the comments - do you think the 50th anniversary collection will be limited? Could it be like the new Frivole collection... ie introduced this year but stays in the collection forever??



The 50th ought to be commemorated with LE pieces but maybe a different strategy will be to introduce a new stone(s) and make it part of the permanent collection. Who knows???!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> The 50th ought to be commemorated with LE pieces but maybe a different strategy will be to introduce a new stone(s) and make it part of the permanent collection. Who knows???!!!


This is occasionally what happens. 
Example- letterwood.


----------



## couturequeen

texasgirliegirl said:


> This is occasionally what happens.
> Example- letterwood.



I would love this idea. But please no more brown stones!


----------



## MYH

HADASSA said:


> The 50th ought to be commemorated with LE pieces but maybe a different strategy will be to introduce a new stone(s) and make it part of the permanent collection. Who knows???!!!



My SA says the 50th anniversary items will remain part of the permanent collection.


----------



## MYH

I think I may have some bad news.  A gal I know on insta says her SA told her the grey magic mop ring has been discontinued. I don’t think that bodes well for our hope that grey mop is the new 50th anniversary stone. Thoughts? Has anyone else heard this about the grey magic mop ring? And I promise, this is not my idea of an April fools joke.


----------



## Tutti Frutti

MYH said:


> I think I may have some bad news.  A gal I know on insta says her SA told her the grey magic mop ring has been discontinued. I don’t think that bodes well for our hope that grey mop is the new 50th anniversary stone. Thoughts? Has anyone else heard this about the grey magic mop ring? And I promise, this is not my idea of an April fools joke.



Maybe that’s because they will bring out grey mop in rose gold for the new anniversary items, and phase out the grey mop yg combination?!? 
I think whatever they bring out, if it is to stay in the permanent collection it has to be something that they can easily source... 
I’m almost dreading the news, really don’t want to be disappointed or just not impressed [emoji17]


----------



## MYH

Hey! This is a positive spin. I’m hoping ur right about the rose gold.


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> This is occasionally what happens.
> Example- letterwood.


@texasgirliegirl, would still prefer some variance of the permanent line for the LE version - like your gorgeous alternating ALL GOLD / LETTERWOOD (and other stone combinations) pieces


----------



## Serva1

It’s so interesting to follow the conversation in this tread. I’m going to Paris in May and visiting the Place Vendôme store. There is no VCA store in my country so I want to thank everyone contributing here [emoji173]️


----------



## Tutti Frutti

Was in Place Vendome today, nothing substantial to report. 
The alhambra sweet watches: France/Monaco will have 25 pieces of each stone combination at their disposal.
Something is definitely coming out in May but they would not say what, only that it would be along the lines of already existing models (ie no new collections of Alhambra like the magic or lucky).


----------



## nicole0612

Tutti Frutti said:


> Was in Place Vendome today, nothing substantial to report.
> The alhambra sweet watches: France/Monaco will have 25 pieces of each stone combination at their disposal.
> Something is definitely coming out in May but they would not say what, only that it would be along the lines of already existing models (ie no new collections of Alhambra like the magic or lucky).



So maybe new stone offerings for the existing lines which many of us are hoping for!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

nicole0612 said:


> So maybe new stone offerings for the existing lines which many of us are hoping for!


Hope so...
Really tired of the waiting, TBH.


----------



## *emma*

Received this email from my SA today...

"Dear Friends,

With much excitement and anticipation, we will soon be celebrating the 50th anniversary of our iconic Alhambra collection with special pieces. 
If you are interested to be on my special list to notify you as soon as a collection is revealed, please reply back to my email.
Can’t wait to reveal the secret!"


----------



## sammix3

*emma* said:


> Received this email from my SA today...
> 
> "Dear Friends,
> 
> With much excitement and anticipation, we will soon be celebrating the 50th anniversary of our iconic Alhambra collection with special pieces.
> If you are interested to be on my special list to notify you as soon as a collection is revealed, please reply back to my email.
> Can’t wait to reveal the secret!"



Soon is not soon enough!


----------



## safari88

*emma* said:


> Received this email from my SA today...
> 
> "Dear Friends,
> 
> With much excitement and anticipation, we will soon be celebrating the 50th anniversary of our iconic Alhambra collection with special pieces.
> If you are interested to be on my special list to notify you as soon as a collection is revealed, please reply back to my email.
> Can’t wait to reveal the secret!"



I got exactly the same email   Can't wait to see the surprise


----------



## HADASSA

@*emma* and @candeyige, in which region are you both located?

Haven’t heard a peep from any of my SAs ( US and UK).


----------



## *emma*

HADASSA said:


> @*emma* and @candeyige, in which region are you both located?
> 
> Haven’t heard a peep from any of my SAs ( US and UK).



US - My SA is in NYC


----------



## sammix3

*emma* said:


> US - My SA is in NYC



Please keep us posted


----------



## Cavalier Girl

HADASSA said:


> @*emma* and @candeyige, in which region are you both located?
> 
> Haven’t heard a peep from any of my SAs ( US and UK).



I haven't either, HADASSA, and I would have expected to hear something from at least one of them!


----------



## safari88

HADASSA said:


> @*emma* and @candeyige, in which region are you both located?
> 
> Haven’t heard a peep from any of my SAs ( US and UK).




My SA is also from NYC


----------



## HADASSA

*emma* said:


> US - My SA is in NYC





candeyige said:


> My SA is also from NYC



Thank you both for sharing this bit of info - it sure sounds like something we can look forward to (at least we are hoping).



Cavalier Girl said:


> I haven't either, HADASSA, and I would have expected to hear something from at least one of them!



Maybe they are holding out because it might make most of us really happy


----------



## swisshera

I just checked in a store manager in Europe - sounds like he knows what it is already but he won't tell me. I think the news is going to pop out really REALLY soon!! Cheers!


----------



## sjunky13

I have some info! I


----------



## swisshera

sjunky13 said:


> I have some info! I


Yes!!!!


----------



## expatwife

sjunky13 said:


> I have some info! I



Dying to know what it is [emoji1317][emoji23][emoji30]


----------



## nicole0612

sjunky13 said:


> I have some info! I



Can you share?! Exciting


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Sjunky, are you ok?  It's not like you to suddenly disappear.


----------



## Zais5

Tutti Frutti said:


> Was in Place Vendome today, nothing substantial to report.
> The alhambra sweet watches: France/Monaco will have 25 pieces of each stone combination at their disposal.
> Something is definitely coming out in May but they would not say what, only that it would be along the lines of already existing models (ie no new collections of Alhambra like the magic or lucky).


Hi! Thank you for your info, but it’s a little bit strange for me to hear about Watch. Some months ago VCA released 50 pieces of each color. And it would be divided between all countries over the world. And now, 25 pieces in France and Monaco? Is it additional pieces or what?


----------



## Toronto24

sjunky13 said:


> I have some info! I



Anxiously waiting to hear! I am really really hoping to not like what is to come but I strongly suspect that won’t be the case.


----------



## sjunky13

Ladies, I am so sorry. My phone is a mess. I just got a new phone and so far it has called unsavory people I stop talking with and has posted weird stuff!  Need to fix it asap. 

Ok, back to VCA . I received some info I am 95% sure on.
There will be no turquoise except for the watches.  The alternating motif and diamond bracelet will be grey mop .  Also grey mop vintage earrings. (Now this I was trying to get a confirmation and was told yes , then maybe. :/ ) Also was told there will be an current stone paired with diamonds. What would this be? MOP , ONYX or the grey MOP?  Lapis?
As far as turquoise it is being focused on watches and haute pieces. 
I have not been active, so my info may be old news.  But the person just got back from Paris and said this was up to date new info from Friday.


----------



## sjunky13

also the 20th is when they release the ad campaign  and we will all be confirmed by then! 
Sa took a reservation for me for the bracelet. yet did not confirm it was grey mop and diamond! LOL!


----------



## sammix3

I heard it’s Grey MOP with rose gold and it’s alternating motif and pave diamonds


----------



## this_is_rj

Any word on whether the pieces will form part of the permanent collection or if they will in fact be limited edition?


----------



## Coconuts40

Hi @sjunky13 thank you so much for the intel!! I am so sorry to hear about your phone problems and that is making me think I should delete some phone numbers in my phone just in case my phone goes wonky one day )  some phone numbers just shouldn't be in there anymore 

Wow sounds wonderful for those grey MOP fans out there.  Luckily for my pocket book grey MOP doesn't compliment my complexion at all and so I am safe.  Phew, I can stick to my current wishlist.


----------



## Toronto24

texasgirliegirl said:


> Great thread!!
> I would love gray mother of pearl set in pg.



TGG looks like you will be happy! [emoji4]


----------



## nicole0612

sjunky13 said:


> Ladies, I am so sorry. My phone is a mess. I just got a new phone and so far it has called unsavory people I stop talking with and has posted weird stuff!  Need to fix it asap.
> 
> Ok, back to VCA . I received some info I am 95% sure on.
> There will be no turquoise except for the watches.  The alternating motif and diamond bracelet will be grey mop .  Also grey mop vintage earrings. (Now this I was trying to get a confirmation and was told yes , then maybe. :/ ) Also was told there will be an current stone paired with diamonds. What would this be? MOP , ONYX or the grey MOP?  Lapis?
> As far as turquoise it is being focused on watches and haute pieces.
> I have not been active, so my info may be old news.  But the person just got back from Paris and said this was up to date new info from Friday.



This is excellent news! Thank you so much! I can’t wait to purchase the GMOP vintage earrings 
For the current stone paired with diamonds, do you know if it is alternating stone and diamond motifs like the GMOP/diamond bracelet or a single diamond in a stone like the LE holiday offerings?


----------



## gagabag

Thanks for the intel @sjunky13! Can’t wait to hear more! Hope there will be some non paved white gold


----------



## sjunky13

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi @sjunky13 thank you so much for the intel!! I am so sorry to hear about your phone problems and that is making me think I should delete some phone numbers in my phone just in case my phone goes wonky one day )  some phone numbers just shouldn't be in there anymore
> 
> Wow sounds wonderful for those grey MOP fans out there.  Luckily for my pocket book grey MOP doesn't compliment my complexion at all and so I am safe.  Phew, I can stick to my current wishlist.


Yes I accidental called someone I did NOT want too.  Now erased, lol! Plus I am posting weird things on Instagram comments, lol!!
Ha

Ok, I hope whatever it is is not 1 million dolllarrrsss.


----------



## sjunky13

gagabag said:


> Thanks for the intel @sjunky13! Can’t wait to hear more! Hope there will be some non paved white gold


Hi hun! Yes why is there no while gold for the loyal VCA WG fans? 
I will update if I hear more.  xox


----------



## nicole0612

sjunky13 said:


> also the 20th is when they release the ad campaign  and we will all be confirmed by then!
> Sa took a reservation for me for the bracelet. yet did not confirm it was grey mop and diamond! LOL!



The 20th of April I hope!


----------



## sjunky13

nicole0612 said:


> This is excellent news! Thank you so much! I can’t wait to purchase the GMOP vintage earrings
> For the current stone paired with diamonds, do you know if it is alternating stone and diamond motifs like the GMOP/diamond bracelet or a single diamond in a stone like the LE holiday offerings?


Alternating diamonds for the bracelet. Not single diamond stud. I hope the grey mop earrings were correct too. I will try and find out more.


----------



## sjunky13

nicole0612 said:


> The 20th of April I hope!


Yay, yes the ad comes out that day. Lets all have a party here!


----------



## nicole0612

sjunky13 said:


> Alternating diamonds for the bracelet. Not single diamond stud. I hope the grey mop earrings were correct too. I will try and find out more.





sjunky13 said:


> Yay, yes the ad comes out that day. Lets all have a party here!



You have made me smile ear to ear! So glad you could share this good news. We can start the party now


----------



## sjunky13

nicole0612 said:


> You have made me smile ear to ear! So glad you could share this good news. We can start the party now


Ok! 

Now I hope this person was 100% right and not 95% 

I want an alternating diamond  bracelet. But I just bought bags.  
I also love new frivole pieces.


----------



## park56

Thanks so, so much for this information! I’m really interested in seeing the grey MOP earrings. 



sjunky13 said:


> Ladies, I am so sorry. My phone is a mess. I just got a new phone and so far it has called unsavory people I stop talking with and has posted weird stuff!  Need to fix it asap.
> 
> Ok, back to VCA . I received some info I am 95% sure on.
> There will be no turquoise except for the watches.  The alternating motif and diamond bracelet will be grey mop .  Also grey mop vintage earrings. (Now this I was trying to get a confirmation and was told yes , then maybe. :/ ) Also was told there will be an current stone paired with diamonds. What would this be? MOP , ONYX or the grey MOP?  Lapis?
> As far as turquoise it is being focused on watches and haute pieces.
> I have not been active, so my info may be old news.  But the person just got back from Paris and said this was up to date new info from Friday.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you sjunky, hoping to be in Paris on the 24th [emoji92]


----------



## MYH

All righty. SInce it looks like the news is leaking anyways... here’s what I heard. Not sure if it’s 100% correct.

- 10 motif grey mop necklace rose gold (I did not think it had alternating diamonds but I could be wrong)
- 2 motif dangle grey mop earrings rose gold
- some kind of grey mop ring rose gold
There could be more. But that’s all I heard from the rumor mill.

I also can’t wait to see this ad campaign on April 20th.


----------



## Tutti Frutti

Zais5 said:


> Hi! Thank you for your info, but it’s a little bit strange for me to hear about Watch. Some months ago VCA released 50 pieces of each color. And it would be divided between all countries over the world. And now, 25 pieces in France and Monaco? Is it additional pieces or what?



Hello Zais, I have no confirmation on the total amount of watches, somewhere here there was even a photo of what looked like a catalogue screen shot that had 500 pieces under each watch.
But either way, since VCA is French and Place Vendôme is their world flagship store I would not be surprised if they had the biggest share of the offerings.


----------



## Sparkledolll

sjunky13 said:


> also the 20th is when they release the ad campaign  and we will all be confirmed by then!
> Sa took a reservation for me for the bracelet. yet did not confirm it was grey mop and diamond! LOL!



I believe it is. Last month when I was at Place Vendome, my SA said for me to wait for the 50th before purchasing the 5 motif blue Sevres/YG Pave bracelet. She wouldn’t confirm GMOP but she did strongly hint that there’s definitely RG Pave with alternating motif. I am doing a happy dance if it’s really GMOP/RG Pave! Do we know when it’s available for sale and do you guys think we really need to reserve??


----------



## sammix3

Natalie j said:


> I believe it is. Last month when I was at Place Vendome, my SA said for me to wait for the 50th before purchasing the 5 motif blue Sevres/YG Pave bracelet. She wouldn’t confirm GMOP but she did strongly hint that there’s definitely RG Pave with alternating motif. I am doing a happy dance if it’s really GMOP/RG Pave! Do we know when it’s available for sale and do you guys think we really need to reserve??



I heard they’re available in August but I’m sure they’ll be taking preorders.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Everything but my wallet would love the GMOP/diamond 10-motif and earrings. I. Also want the sweet diamond 16-motif and matching bracelet. Natalie — your gorgeous bracelet pic put that particular piece on my radar.

The VCA sub forum is enabling on steroids.

My wallet and I are not on speaking terms at the moment.


----------



## Sparkledolll

etoupebirkin said:


> Everything but my wallet would love the GMOP/diamond 10-motif and earrings. I. Also want the sweet diamond 16-motif and matching bracelet. Natalie — your gorgeous bracelet pic put that particular piece on my radar.
> 
> The VCA sub forum is enabling on steroids.
> 
> My wallet and I are not on speaking terms at the moment.



Thank you EB! I can’t wait to see pics of the GMOP/Pave... I’m guessing it will be the same price point as Malachite/YG Pave?


----------



## rhm

Sounds like maybe they are actually launching GMOP as a new permanent collection rather than as a limited piece?

I remember that they had a similar "campaign" for Malachite pieces.

My SA also hinted a GMOP 10 motif necklace but she didn't mention any diamonds let alone pave.


----------



## 00sara00

Lisa-SH said:


> Hi all, not sure others had already shared. Just want to let you know that in another app people had shared the VCA 50th anniversary product, and they are beautiful and certainly pricey. Also the qty of each watch is 50 globally, so total is 150 for these 3 watches globally for sale. Last three pics are the model pics by SA. And of course they are limited edition.
> 
> View attachment 4019616
> 
> View attachment 4019619
> 
> View attachment 4019618
> 
> View attachment 4019621
> 
> View attachment 4019622
> 
> View attachment 4019623



OH MY GOD! My heart just skipped a beat!!!!

I want to buy one, but I am very confused I do not know which one to pick because I love all these three stones! 

Help me please to decide...


----------



## cloee

wow i have been away for a few days and come back to read these great news. i am sooo looking forward to GMOP. thanks for sharing.


----------



## nicole0612

I was hoping for a single motif grey MOP vintage earring, but it sounds like people are heating the offering will be a two motif earring? I am hopeful that the single motif will come along also if it is to be part of the permanent collection.


----------



## gagabag

Ok so rumour has it that these are all going to be yellow gold and most likely similar styles as the limited ed watches. But what confuses me, among other things is that, are there GMOP in the watches?


----------



## lisawhit

gagabag said:


> Ok so rumour has it that these are all going to be yellow gold and most likely similar styles as the limited ed watches. But what confuses me, among other things is that, are there GMOP in the watches?


GMOP with pink gold  alternating pave per two different SA's


----------



## VCAforever

Hi all, spoke to SA today who confirmed the following whilst checking on the system and in their reference book, not going to mention which store but a good source in case they read this thread:

GMOP 20 motif/pave diamonds in PG (no ten motif in this!)
GMOP 5 motif/pave diamonds in PG bracelet
GMOP motif/pave diamond earrings
And confirmed there will be no ring as yet

Along with the above and launching at the same time next month will be:
Rock crystal (transparent stone) 10 motif in YG (not paved as above)
Rock crystal    ".             ".    5 motif in YG (not paved)

SA also mentioned that later in the year but before the LE holiday pendant comes out, there will be another 10/20 motif necklace with matching bracelet and paved with alternating diamond motifs but the stone is yet to be confirmed. I got a little excited because the SA mentioned it may be blue stone but definitely not turquoise. So I can only imagine that it could be lapis or a ceramic stone version. 

GMOP or lapis either way I would be happy


----------



## VCAforever

Forgot to mention, the GMOP and rock crystal with not be limited and will join the current lines in the Alhambra range, unlike the watches which are limited to 50 pieces each.

Though if later on in the year they do a blue coloured stone it can't be lapis as they're already produced this. I just hope it's some other semi pres. stone!

It's a real same that they only use turquoise and coral in the high end pieces, would love to purchase a 20 motif in either one!


----------



## Tutti Frutti

VCAforever said:


> Hi all, spoke to SA today who confirmed the following whilst checking on the system and in their reference book, not going to mention which store but a good source in case they read this thread:
> 
> GMOP 20 motif/pave diamonds in PG (no ten motif in this!)
> GMOP 5 motif/pave diamonds in PG bracelet
> GMOP motif/pave diamond earrings
> And confirmed there will be no ring as yet
> 
> Along with the above and launching at the same time next month will be:
> Rock crystal (transparent stone) 10 motif in YG (not paved as above)
> Rock crystal    ".             ".    5 motif in YG (not paved)
> 
> SA also mentioned that later in the year but before the LE holiday pendant comes out, there will be another 10/20 motif necklace with matching bracelet and paved with alternating diamond motifs but the stone is yet to be confirmed. I got a little excited because the SA mentioned it may be blue stone but definitely not turquoise. So I can only imagine that it could be lapis or a ceramic stone version.
> 
> GMOP or lapis either way I would be happy



Thank you so much for the update! At last some clarity..... can’t wait to hear about the blue that’s expected later this year.
I’ve only seen rock crystal once in combination with turquoise and diamonds which I assume was a special order for Liz Taylor


I really don’t understand why they can find another mine for turquoise, obviously the one in Arizona was really unique, but now so many other jewelry houses are bringing out turquoise... surely they can find something suitable. Even back in the day when it was still available there was a big difference in shade just like there is now with carnelian, so it’s never been 100%perfect .


----------



## rhm

This is another one of Elizabeth Taylor's rock crystal 20 motif necklace.
Sold for $47.5K at the Christie's auction......

Frow afar, they look like MOP but I'm sure on skin, it will be 100% transparent. 
I don't know how I feel about that.... I don't know if people who already own MOP would actually buy these?
Isn't rock crystal fragile as well?





https://www.christies.com/lotfinder/Lot/a-rock-crystal-alhambra-necklace-by-van-5502438-details.aspx


----------



## WingNut

VCAforever said:


> Hi all, spoke to SA today who confirmed the following whilst checking on the system and in their reference book, not going to mention which store but a good source in case they read this thread:
> 
> GMOP 20 motif/pave diamonds in PG (no ten motif in this!)
> GMOP 5 motif/pave diamonds in PG bracelet
> GMOP motif/pave diamond earrings
> And confirmed there will be no ring as yet
> 
> Along with the above and launching at the same time next month will be:
> Rock crystal (transparent stone) 10 motif in YG (not paved as above)
> Rock crystal    ".             ".    5 motif in YG (not paved)
> 
> SA also mentioned that later in the year but before the LE holiday pendant comes out, there will be another 10/20 motif necklace with matching bracelet and paved with alternating diamond motifs but the stone is yet to be confirmed. I got a little excited because the SA mentioned it may be blue stone but definitely not turquoise. So I can only imagine that it could be lapis or a ceramic stone version.
> 
> GMOP or lapis either way I would be happy



The YG and Rock Crystal is intriguing....do you know if it will be alternating with solid YG or just all pieces as Rock Crystal?


----------



## klynneann

Isn't Rock Crystal quartz?  I'm not sure how I feel about paying VCA prices for quartz...


----------



## Tutti Frutti

rhm said:


> This is another one of Elizabeth Taylor's rock crystal 20 motif necklace.
> Sold for $47.5K at the Christie's auction......
> 
> Frow afar, they look like MOP but I'm sure on skin, it will be 100% transparent.
> I don't know how I feel about that.... I don't know if people who already own MOP would actually buy these?
> Isn't rock crystal fragile as well?
> View attachment 4032354
> 
> View attachment 4032355
> 
> 
> https://www.christies.com/lotfinder/Lot/a-rock-crystal-alhambra-necklace-by-van-5502438-details.aspx



Exactly, it’s practically completely transparent like glass. I suppose a lot will depend on the skin tone, dont think it would do much for anyone with a pale complexion.
And anyways, I think that all these translucent stones look best when there is light coming through them, as with green chrysoprase.... so a pair of dangling earrings with the motifs could look very interesting, but that’s never going to happen.


----------



## 911snowball

VCAforever, I was stunned to read there will be no 10 motif Gray MOP/pave pink gold!  That was the piece I had kind of put into my budget anticipating that it would be offered. I am so looking forward to anything with Gray MOP- I am so gratified to learn they may be incorporating gray moving forward as a regular offering.  I just wish they would offer it without the pave, I would buy a 10, 20 and earrings!


----------



## Tutti Frutti

klynneann said:


> Isn't Rock Crystal quartz?  I'm not sure how I feel about paying VCA prices for quartz...



All Alhambra stones are semiprecious or porcelain and on their own are not very expensive... 
But there is a very big difference in the quality that VCA source for their designs and what is available elsewhere, VCA only use the best, hence the lack of turquoise.....


----------



## lynne_ross

911snowball said:


> VCAforever, I was stunned to read there will be no 10 motif Gray MOP/pave pink gold!  That was the piece I had kind of put into my budget anticipating that it would be offered. I am so looking forward to anything with Gray MOP- I am so gratified to learn they may be incorporating gray moving forward as a regular offering.  I just wish they would offer it without the pave, I would buy a 10, 20 and earrings!


+1 million!


----------



## MYH

I’m not too excited about rock crystal . I really really want a magic alhambra pendant in GMOP. I am hoping they make this.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

911snowball said:


> VCAforever, I was stunned to read there will be no 10 motif Gray MOP/pave pink gold!  That was the piece I had kind of put into my budget anticipating that it would be offered. I am so looking forward to anything with Gray MOP- I am so gratified to learn they may be incorporating gray moving forward as a regular offering.  I just wish they would offer it without the pave, I would buy a 10, 20 and earrings!


My guess is that the gray that becomes part of the permanent collection will not have pave....only the LE items.
Just a guess....


----------



## this_is_rj

I really hope you are right texasgirliegirl. I would love to own a gray MOP 20 motif, but purchasing two 10 motif with alternating pave is out of my budget at the moment. I will have to live veraciously through the ladies on this thread. Can't wait to see what everyone purchases.


----------



## lovevca

klynneann said:


> Isn't Rock Crystal quartz?  I'm not sure how I feel about paying VCA prices for quartz...


Onyx and chalcedony are both part of the quartz family.  In my mind, VCA's supreme hand craftmanship and elegant style is what makes it expensive....and timeless.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lovevca said:


> Onyx and chalcedony are both part of the quartz family.  In my mind, VCA's supreme hand craftmanship and elegant style is what makes it expensive....and timeless.


You are exactly right.
Take mother of pearl, for example.  You can find bathroom tiles created from mother pearl.....
For some strange reason I still have a hard time paying $$$ for porcelain, however.  Perhaps because it is man made.


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

Alternating RG Pave + GMOP being added as part of permanent collection. Called VCA & confirmed. Was hoping for a Vintage Alhambra GMOP ring but it’s not happening. [emoji31]


----------



## Hobbiezm

Found out that Rose Gold set will be part of the permanent collection but it isn’t confirmed whether the Rock Crystal is... either way, can’t wait to see all the eye candy!


----------



## nicole0612

AllisonFay said:


> Alternating RG Pave + GMOP being added as part of permanent collection. Called VCA & confirmed. Was hoping for a Vintage Alhambra GMOP ring but it’s not happening. [emoji31]



I wonder what the thinking is for choosing to only offer the GMOP with alternating RG pave since it would also sell very well at a more introductory price point (normal VA without pave).


----------



## txrosegirl

nicole0612 said:


> I wonder what the thinking is for choosing to only offer the GMOP with alternating RG pave since it would also sell very well at a more introductory price point (normal VA without pave).


$$$ no doubt....very disappointed


----------



## mokolya

Hello ladies..I'm new to the VCA forum..
Thanx for all the info.
Any intel/guess what the vintage Alhambra pendant will be this year?
I'm going to italy this summer and can't decide whether to choose from what is available or hold off till October.  Would love the LE diamond version but I'm worried I'd be disappointed with the stone.


----------



## JulesB68

@mokolya think it's far too early yet unfortunately. Have just checked the thread '2017 Holiday pendant guesses' and Lisawhit posted the info on July 25.

FWIW I want WG!! <stamps feet!> Only one holiday pendant has ever been WG; not fair!


----------



## chaneljewel

JulesB68 said:


> @mokolya think it's far too early yet unfortunately. Have just checked the thread '2017 Holiday pendant guesses' and Lisawhit posted the info on July 25.
> 
> FWIW I want WG!! <stamps feet!> Only one holiday pendant has ever been WG; not fair!


I would like WG for a nice change.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

JulesB68 said:


> @mokolya think it's far too early yet unfortunately. Have just checked the thread '2017 Holiday pendant guesses' and Lisawhit posted the info on July 25.
> 
> FWIW I want WG!! <stamps feet!> Only one holiday pendant has ever been WG; not fair!


Perhaps VCA will test market the new blue stone that’s supposed to be coming...(neither turquoise nor lapis)....


----------



## Notorious Pink

texasgirliegirl said:


> Perhaps VCA will test market the new blue stone that’s supposed to be coming...(neither turquoise nor lapis)....



Yes, please!!!


----------



## Coconuts40

I would love a blue stone!!  I think this is the only thing that may excite me and get me to deviate from my wishlist!


----------



## JulesB68

Wonder if amazonite would work?


----------



## say brooke

Can someone please help me make a decision! I love the Perlee clover bangle, but don't like the hefty price tag. Shall I wait to see the new GMOP or should I just go ahead and get the Perlee before the price increase. My SA confirmed the GMOP is being added.


----------



## swisshera

looks like the anniversary will be Grey mother of pearl with pink/ yellow gold, and onyx with white gold, both with alternating diamonds!


----------



## Iyang

So it’s gonna be 3 different sets:
20 motif, 5 motif and MA earring RG with Gmop and alternating diamond
20 motif, 5 motif WG onyx with alternating diamond
VA pendant, earrings and Ring RG with diamond


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicole0612

Iyang said:


> So it’s gonna be 3 different sets:
> 20 motif, 5 motif and MA earring RG with Gmop and alternating diamond
> 20 motif, 5 motif WG onyx with alternating diamond
> VA pendant, earrings and Ring RG with diamond
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you for the info!
From your understanding, are VA RG earrings single motif with one diamond (like the holiday LE earrings)? 
Is this just RG/single-diamond (not GMOP/RG/single-diamond)?


----------



## Iyang

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you for the info!
> From your understanding, are VA RG earrings single motif with one diamond (like the holiday LE earrings)?
> Is this just RG/single-diamond (not GMOP/RG/single-diamond)?



I heard it will be paved diamond 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cece1

Iyang said:


> So it’s gonna be 3 different sets:
> 20 motif, 5 motif and MA earring RG with Gmop and alternating diamond
> 20 motif, 5 motif WG onyx with alternating diamond
> VA pendant, earrings and Ring RG with diamond
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Woohooo!!  Finally something for WG lovers!  Thanks for the info!!


----------



## nicole0612

Iyang said:


> I heard it will be paved diamond
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oh of course! That makes more sense, thank you


----------



## ccfun

Thank you all for the intel. Too bad there is no 10 -motif GMOP with pave necklace offered...


----------



## HADASSA

ccfun said:


> Thank you all for the intel. Too bad there is no 10 -motif GMOP with pave necklace offered...


If this forms part of the permanent collection, it wouldn't be too long before a 10-motifs will be introduced (case in point - the Malachite/Pave that was first introduced in a 20 and 5 and 10 added later).


----------



## Coconuts40

Does anyone know if there will be a third stone offered?
Am I the only one disappointed by this offering thus far?  Don't get me wrong onyx and GMOP is stunning but I was hoping for a brighter stone.


----------



## nicole0612

Coconuts40 said:


> Does anyone know if there will be a third stone offered?
> Am I the only one disappointed by this offering thus far?  Don't get me wrong onyx and GMOP is stunning but I was hoping for a brighter stone.



Is the 3rd the RG pave?


----------



## innerpeace85

Coconuts40 said:


> Does anyone know if there will be a third stone offered?
> Am I the only one disappointed by this offering thus far?  Don't get me wrong onyx and GMOP is stunning but I was hoping for a brighter stone.


I am a little disappointed as well - I was expecting a newer design featuring the Alhambra motif for the 50th rather than just a different stone. MOP didnt work on tan Indian skintone so I am sure grey MOP would be the same.Hence, I am getting my 3 flower Frivole and pave YG VA earrings this week.


----------



## swisshera

Coconuts40 said:


> Does anyone know if there will be a third stone offered?
> Am I the only one disappointed by this offering thus far?  Don't get me wrong onyx and GMOP is stunning but I was hoping for a brighter stone.


I have been asking for a blue stone and no one said anything about it. They know if it is anything fun I will be the game, that being said I was being told about the Grey mother of pearl with alternating pave diamond, and the onyx in white gold with alternating diamonds. Nothing bright or blue in their mentioning.


----------



## gagabag

I was told the same thing - an onyx WG & a GMOP PG, both alternating with pave in 20s necklace & 5s bracelet. Order date is set on 10 May...


----------



## shyla14

Sadly, it seems all the offerings are out of my price range. But then again, maybe that’s a good thing.[emoji12]


----------



## ccfun

HADASSA said:


> If this forms part of the permanent collection, it wouldn't be too long before a 10-motifs will be introduced (case in point - the Malachite/Pave that was first introduced in a 20 and 5 and 10 added later).



@HADASSA Thanks! That's something to look forward to


----------



## Coconuts40

padmaraman_1985 said:


> I am a little disappointed as well - I was expecting a newer design featuring the Alhambra motif for the 50th rather than just a different stone. MOP didnt work on tan Indian skintone so I am sure grey MOP would be the same.Hence, I am getting my 3 flower Frivole and pave YG VA earrings this week.



Congratulations and can you PLEASE post a reveal of your earrings? We haven't seen many of the 3 flower Frivole and I would love to see some more photos.
I have been watching you curate a gorgeous collection, and I think you are selecting some incredibly gorgeous pieces that will stand the test of time.  xx


----------



## Coconuts40

nicole0612 said:


> Is the 3rd the RG pave?



Oh I don't know, that sounds really beautiful.
Would definitely be out of my price point !

Both GMOP and Onyx are dark stone options, it would be nice if they chose one bright show stopper and another more neutral stone.


----------



## swisshera

The onyx with white gold is beautiful. I got the necklace without pave diamond and now they are doing it with diamond. (Imagine alternating pave diamond on the bracelet and necklace). I don't know what to think of it. The grey mother of pearl is beautiful, but I have a hard to time thinking of something so intricate together with diamond. I have the images of the release but I don't feel comfortable sharing them here to protect my source.


----------



## innerpeace85

Coconuts40 said:


> Congratulations and can you PLEASE post a reveal of your earrings? We haven't seen many of the 3 flower Frivole and I would love to see some more photos.
> I have been watching you curate a gorgeous collection, and I think you are selecting some incredibly gorgeous pieces that will stand the test of time.  xx


Thank you! I am picking up the earrings tomorrow and I will post a reveal pic then.


----------



## innerpeace85

swisshera said:


> The onyx with white gold is beautiful. I got the necklace without pave diamond and now they are doing it with diamond. (Imagine alternating pave diamond on the bracelet and necklace). I don't know what to think of it. The grey mother of pearl is beautiful, but I have a hard to time thinking of something so intricate together with diamond. I have the images of the release but I don't feel comfortable sharing them here to protect my source.


Wow onyx with white gold is stunning- so classic and modern!!! Congrats on your necklace!


----------



## Coconuts40

swisshera said:


> The onyx with white gold is beautiful. I got the necklace without pave diamond and now they are doing it with diamond. (Imagine alternating pave diamond on the bracelet and necklace). I don't know what to think of it. The grey mother of pearl is beautiful, but I have a hard to time thinking of something so intricate together with diamond. I have the images of the release but I don't feel comfortable sharing them here to protect my source.



This is super stunning, thank you for sharing!
Congratulations!


----------



## cloee

ccfun said:


> Thank you all for the intel. Too bad there is no 10 -motif GMOP with pave necklace offered...


I second this. Thought there would be 10-motif GMOP. I guess I am going to just get what’s on my wishlist.
Will there be any more anniversary offerings? 

@HADASSA I hope your predictions come true sooner. Gives us some hope Thanks


----------



## HADASSA

@swisshera, here are some pics I am reposting from November last year.





Your 20-motifs is quite special [emoji7] but I know you are a diamond [emoji184] girl [emoji1360]


----------



## tbbbjb

I’m really surprised that there isn’t a 3rd option in Yellow Gold.  That seems odd.  Maybe there is one more to come?


----------



## swisshera

HADASSA said:


> @swisshera, here are some pics I am reposting from November last year.
> 
> View attachment 4038919
> View attachment 4038920
> 
> 
> Your 20-motifs is quite special [emoji7] but I know you are a diamond [emoji184] girl [emoji1360]


Oh thank you!! Thank you for sharing your post once again! I am still trying to catch up with the forum, I am really backward in this regard.

I feel like the diamond with the black and white is very similar to the New York limited edition, and I don't know I have a mix feeling about mixing Onyx with diamond. Maybe I already have the Onyx with white gold from thanksgiving, this particular release doesn't do anything to me. Yours is a 10 motif was available back in 2017 and you got it already!!? I have been waiting for the 50th anniversary but I couldn't stand the wait so I got the Onyx with white gold when it came out. I really hope they have something bright, or something that I can't say no to. I got my hands on the Lapis watch, and I am really desperately wanting something to go with it without going to Sotheby's


----------



## cece1

HADASSA said:


> @swisshera, here are some pics I am reposting from November last year.
> 
> View attachment 4038919
> View attachment 4038920
> 
> 
> Your 20-motifs is quite special [emoji7] but I know you are a diamond [emoji184] girl [emoji1360]



Wow!!  So gorgeous!!  Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## MYH

New release date is May 10th.


----------



## HADASSA

swisshera said:


> Oh thank you!! Thank you for sharing your post once again! I am still trying to catch up with the forum, I am really backward in this regard.
> 
> I feel like the diamond with the black and white is very similar to the New York limited edition, and I don't know I have a mix feeling about mixing Onyx with diamond. Maybe I already have the Onyx with white gold from thanksgiving, this particular release doesn't do anything to me. Yours is a 10 motif was available back in 2017 and you got it already!!? I have been waiting for the 50th anniversary but I couldn't stand the wait so I got the Onyx with white gold when it came out. I really hope they have something bright, or something that I can't say no to. I got my hands on the Lapis watch, and I am really desperately wanting something to go with it without going to Sotheby's



Neglected to mention that this piece was posted by another member about the time the LEs became available at the Dover Street Market shops in London, NYC, Ginza and Singapore.

I don’t think it was part of their LE offering but could have been an SO.

I agree that it does look similar to the NYC LE but I think this 10 motifs is way more affordable (relatively speaking, of course). I do find it nice but the use of Onyx again really doesn’t make it all that special. KWIM??


----------



## swisshera

HADASSA said:


> Neglected to mention that this piece was posted by another member about the time the LEs became available at the Dover Street Market shops in London, NYC, Ginza and Singapore.
> 
> I don’t think it was part of their LE offering but could have been an SO.
> 
> I agree that it does look similar to the NYC LE but I think this 10 motifs is way more affordable (relatively speaking, of course). I do find it nice but the use of Onyx again really doesn’t make it all that special. KWIM??



Oh right thank you for mentioning it, I was looking for it back to the thread I am just really backward I couldn't find where it comes from  

It could have been SO! My SA told me placing an SO with diamonds would not incur an SO premium, plus it is darling! I too think that since they did the Limited edition at Dover Street pretty recently, it just takes away that wow for not differentiating enough. I was so ready to just buy anything once I have the intel but I honestly don't think it is the case now. My other SA told me this is what is being offered for the 50th anniversary. I feel like I just lost an imaginary friend.


----------



## pazt

will also come in a 2-motif pave and grey MOP earrings, i heard


----------



## HADASSA

swisshera said:


> Oh right thank you for mentioning it, I was looking for it back to the thread I am just really backward I couldn't find where it comes from
> 
> It could have been SO! My SA told me placing an SO with diamonds would not incur an SO premium, plus it is darling! I too think that since they did the Limited edition at Dover Street pretty recently, it just takes away that wow for not differentiating enough. I was so ready to just buy anything once I have the intel but I honestly don't think it is the case now. My other SA told me this is what is being offered for the 50th anniversary. I feel like I just lost an imaginary friend.



The imaginary VCA friend [emoji6] I am feeling the same way - it’s quite the letdown [emoji20]


----------



## *emma*

Just received this from my SA:

Dear Friends,

Fifty years after the creation of the first Alhambra[emoji768] necklace,
the Maison celebrates this iconic motif with
new models.

A Vintage Alhambra long necklace and bracelet
are adorned with onyx, contrasting with the brilliance of diamonds and white gold.

  The soft shades and nuances of grey mother-of-pearl
are married with sparkling diamonds and pink gold. This new combination is offered in an alternating 20-motif necklace, 5-motif bracelet and 2-motif earrings, as well as a paved diamond ring, pendant and earrings.

Before the official launch, I would be delighted to personally present these creations to you during our previews from May 1st to May 9th. Please let me know when you would like to set up an appointment.

I look forward to showing you these exciting novelties and securing the pieces for you!


----------



## klynneann

Looks like I'm priced out of everything but the GMOP pendant and (single) earrings, as everything else has pave if I'm reading the above correctly.  In a way, I'm thankful - less temptation means I can stick to my current wishlist.


----------



## meridian

klynneann said:


> Looks like I'm priced out of everything but the GMOP pendant and (single) earrings, as everything else has pave if I'm reading the above correctly.  In a way, I'm thankful - less temptation means I can stick to my current wishlist.



I’m trying to picture the GMOP pendant and earrings as these will likely be the only things on my radar price-wise as well. Is the thought that these will be similar to the limited edition pendant from a few years back, but without the central diamond?


----------



## Sparkledolll

MYH said:


> New release date is May 10th.



You mean they’re available to buy from May 10th?


----------



## HADASSA

Natalie j said:


> You mean they’re available to buy from May 10th?



Yes, Natalie [emoji1360]


----------



## cloee

Is the single pendant going to be regular GMOP Vintage? And would this be part of the permanent collection? Thanks


----------



## Onthego

So i went to VCA today to put a deposit on a Magic ring. My SA showed my the pictures of the new offerings. Gorgeous 2 motif earrings of GMOP and Pave in RG, alternating 20 motif GMOP and pave with RG, 5 motif alternating GMOP and pave RG bracelet, single motif pave earrings in RG, and single motif pave pendant in RG. These last 2 do not have GMOP, they are new because they are RG. I did not see a ring but from the announcement I suspect the ring is single motif pave in RG (no GMOP).


----------



## jpezmom

Photos from my SA today in SF. Look beautiful - and pricey!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

jpezmom said:


> View attachment 4041367
> View attachment 4041361
> View attachment 4041362
> 
> Photos from my SA today in SF. Look beautiful - and pricey!


I wish we could see photos of the two stone earrings....


----------



## cece1

jpezmom said:


> View attachment 4041367
> View attachment 4041361
> View attachment 4041362
> 
> Photos from my SA today in SF. Look beautiful - and pricey!


 Would you mind sharing the price for the onyx bracelet?  Pretty please?


----------



## gagabag

cece1 said:


> Would you mind sharing the price for the onyx bracelet?  Pretty please?



In Aus, the LE onyx bracelet is 19k


----------



## cece1

gagabag said:


> In Aus, the LE onyx bracelet is 19k


Thanks!!  That sounds a bit high.  I wouldn't want to pay more than 12k-13k USD.


----------



## jpezmom

cece1 said:


> Would you mind sharing the price for the onyx bracelet?  Pretty please?


Hi cece1!  I don't have any prices but will ask when I stop in to see my SA on Saturday.  I just assumed all would be pricey due to all the diamond bling - LOL!  I'll share any pricing info that I find out about.


----------



## cece1

jpezmom said:


> Hi cece1!  I don't have any prices but will ask when I stop in to see my SA on Saturday.  I just assumed all would be pricey due to all the diamond bling - LOL!  I'll share any pricing info that I find out about.


That would be awesome!  I just checked the VCA site and was thinking that the price might be similar to the malachite and pave bracelet.  Hopefully lower since onyx is usually priced lower than malachite.


----------



## cloee

Onthego said:


> So i went to VCA today to put a deposit on a Magic ring. My SA showed my the pictures of the new offerings. Gorgeous 2 motif earrings of GMOP and Pave in RG, alternating 20 motif GMOP and pave with RG, 5 motif alternating GMOP and pave RG bracelet, single motif pave earrings in RG, and single motif pave pendant in RG. These last 2 do not have GMOP, they are new because they are RG. I did not see a ring but from the announcement I suspect the ring is single motif pave in RG (no GMOP).



Thanks for the clarification. Thought the single pendant was GMOP. The RG pave makes total sense.


----------



## MYH

Ugh. So much pave. Not only will the prices be , they will also not be everyday casual pieces which I prefer. Ok. Good to know. Back to reconsidering items from the current offerings.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

MYH said:


> Ugh. So much pave. Not only will the prices be , they will also not be everyday casual pieces which I prefer. Ok. Good to know. Back to reconsidering items from the current offerings.


Perhaps VCA is offering all the pave for the special occasion (50th) and will offer the non pave gmop later on. I hope so. Vintage Alhambra has always been considered their everyday collection (not high jewelry) so to produce so many pieces with pave seems to run contrary to the original intent for the line. It also seems that to a certain extent VCA has lost touch with their loyal customer base. 
Now offered are items on far ends of the spectrum- either pave or sweets. 
Many of us are more interested in pieces that can be enjoyed every day.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Guessing since the bracelet has two pave motifs that it will have to be more than the price of two sets of earring(one WG onyx and one WG pave). My guess is closer to the 19K based on that thought but would be pleasantly surprised with a better price point.


----------



## galina2009

Bracelet would cost 13,600$ usa


----------



## mmgoodies

I was quoted $12,900 usd for the bracelet from my sa


----------



## cece1

mmgoodies said:


> I was quoted $12,900 usd for the bracelet from my sa


Thanks for the info!


----------



## EpiFanatic

mmgoodies said:


> I was quoted $12,900 usd for the bracelet from my sa



Yes I confirm. I talked to another SA and it was about that price. Don’t remember exactly.


----------



## 8seventeen19

I am down for the bracelet. My SA said around 14k so I'm really happy to see it's closer to 12!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Has anybody seen the latest VCA ad in Departures Magazine?


----------



## Violet Bleu

I’m really hoping that @texasgirliegirl is right, and they will release plain GMOP pieces later on! I was really expecting some more basic pieces and not so much pavé. I’m a little disappointed for myself but excited for the people that will surely be happy for the collection!


----------



## MYH

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 4047298
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anybody seen the latest VCA ad in Departures Magazine?


There they are! Those gorgeous pave and gmop pieces! Thanks for sharing TGG


----------



## JulesB68

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 4047298
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anybody seen the latest VCA ad in Departures Magazine?



Given how long you've been wanting GMOP & PG, I'm imagining that the excitement chez TGG has reached fever pitch!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

JulesB68 said:


> Given how long you've been wanting GMOP & PG, I'm imagining that the excitement chez TGG has reached fever pitch!


Not exactly. 
Like many, I would prefer non pave LE pieces. 
The pave 20 is not what I had hoped for. It’s too dressy for everyday/casual wear imo. 
I was offered a SO in pg/gmop but passed because what I really wanted was an LE with alternating motifs. 
I do have a hunch that the gmop will become an eventual addition so committing to a SO right now wasn’t a wise choice (for me). It needed to be more unique/special. 
The bracelet is pretty and a possibility that makes more sense. 
Quite honestly I wish that my former Betteridge SA still sold VCA because I’ve lost  some joy during this process.


----------



## Coconuts40

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 4047298
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anybody seen the latest VCA ad in Departures Magazine?



Wow those earrings  are spectacular!!


----------



## TankerToad

texasgirliegirl said:


> Not exactly.
> Like many, I would prefer non pave LE pieces.
> The pave 20 is not what I had hoped for. It’s too dressy for everyday/casual wear imo.
> I was offered a SO in pg/gmop but passed because what I really wanted was an LE with alternating motifs.
> I do have a hunch that the gmop will become an eventual addition so committing to a SO right now wasn’t a wise choice (for me). It needed to be more unique/special.
> The bracelet is pretty and a possibility that makes more sense.
> Quite honestly I wish that my former Betteridge SA still sold VCA because I’ve lost  some joy during this process.



I’m sad to hear that 
Is it because VCA isn’t offering the pieces you’ve dreamed of ?
Or are you disappointed in your current SA?


----------



## JulesB68

texasgirliegirl said:


> Not exactly.
> Like many, I would prefer non pave LE pieces.
> The pave 20 is not what I had hoped for. It’s too dressy for everyday/casual wear imo.
> I was offered a SO in pg/gmop but passed because what I really wanted was an LE with alternating motifs.
> I do have a hunch that the gmop will become an eventual addition so committing to a SO right now wasn’t a wise choice (for me). It needed to be more unique/special.
> The bracelet is pretty and a possibility that makes more sense.
> Quite honestly I wish that my former Betteridge SA still sold VCA because I’ve lost  some joy during this process.



I'm sorry that this isn't working out for you; I too am disappointed that the other option in onyx is also alternating with diamonds, and there seems to be even less choice with that combo. 
I had hoped to mark my "same anniversary" (can't bring myself to say that number!) with something from the new offerings but really disappointed with what's available.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

JulesB68 said:


> I'm sorry that this isn't working out for you; I too am disappointed that the other option in onyx is also alternating with diamonds, and there seems to be even less choice with that combo.
> I had hoped to mark my "same anniversary" (can't bring myself to say that number!) with something from the new offerings but really disappointed with what's available.


The gray mop pieces are beyond gorgeous based on the most recent ad.
I just feel that these gmop pieces are very special occasion pieces and I had hoped for something that could be enjoyed every day....
Alternating plain motifs is what I had hoped for.
I hope that a few members here purchase some pieces and share their photos....especially the earrings.


----------



## 8seventeen19

The pieces are arriving in the boutiques!! My bracelet arrived today according to my SA.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

shoeaddictklw said:


> The pieces are arriving in the boutiques!! My bracelet arrived today according to my SA.


Are you allowed to purchase prior to May 10th or will they allow you to take it now?
If so please share photos. It will be fun to see these gorgeous pieces.


----------



## say brooke

Earrings are $15600. Confirmed by my SA.


----------



## Notorious Pink

say brooke said:


> Earrings are $15600. Confirmed by my SA.



That’s better than I thought. [emoji28]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Pic from my SA [emoji7].


----------



## Hobbiezm

Natalie j said:


> Pic from my SA [emoji7].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4049782


 I’m going to check the new collection out this-  afternoon ... can’t wait!


----------



## Lisa-SH

Natalie j said:


> Pic from my SA [emoji7].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4049782


That is beautiful. Why they don't have the 10 motif necklace, as adding two bracelets together to be 10 motif necklace will be dumb idea.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Hobbiezm said:


> I’m going to check the new collection out this-  afternoon ... can’t wait!



Oohh please do post pics if you can!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Lisa-SH said:


> That is beautiful. Why they don't have the 10 motif necklace, as adding two bracelets together to be 10 motif necklace will be dumb idea.



I have my eye on the bracelet[emoji16][emoji16]. What I don’t get is why they’re offering so much Onyx... there was Onyx/WG last year for DSM and now Onyx with WG/Pave for the 50th... why not Chalcedony or White MOP? ‍♀️‍♀️


----------



## Coconuts40

Natalie j said:


> I have my eye on the bracelet[emoji16][emoji16]. What I don’t get is why they’re offering so much Onyx... there was Onyx/WG last year for DSM and now Onyx with WG/Pave for the 50th... why not Chalcedony or White MOP? ‍♀️‍♀️



I agree, there is no fresh selection or variety.

What I don't understand is why not a bright colour?  There are so many neutral stones, I'm uninspired.


----------



## kimber418

Thank you for posting photos Natalie.  For those of us that do not have a boutique this makes our DAY!
Are the single motif vintage alhambra earring Pave Pink Gold?


----------



## kimber418

Does anyone know the price of the 20 motif Grey mop/pave?


----------



## MyDogTink

kimber418 said:


> Does anyone know the price of the 20 motif Grey mop/pave?



USD 60,500


----------



## kimber418

MyDogTink said:


> USD 60,500


Thank you MyDogTink!


----------



## MyDogTink

kimber418 said:


> Thank you MyDogTink!



[emoji1]I’ve been lurking on the thread but just not responding. The earrings are haunting me!


----------



## kimber418

It is all haunting me.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Me too!!!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

kimber418 said:


> Thank you for posting photos Natalie.  For those of us that do not have a boutique this makes our DAY!
> Are the single motif vintage alhambra earring Pave Pink Gold?



Yep, Pink Gold [emoji16]


----------



## gagabag

I’m sure these look gorgeous in person and I wish I could see them now. Somehow the photo/lighting made the grey look moss green and sickly to me. Please share more when you can. Can’t wait to see more photos.


----------



## ShyShy

swisshera said:


> Oh thank you!! Thank you for sharing your post once again! I am still trying to catch up with the forum, I am really backward in this regard.
> 
> I feel like the diamond with the black and white is very similar to the New York limited edition, and I don't know I have a mix feeling about mixing Onyx with diamond. Maybe I already have the Onyx with white gold from thanksgiving, this particular release doesn't do anything to me. Yours is a 10 motif was available back in 2017 and you got it already!!? I have been waiting for the 50th anniversary but I couldn't stand the wait so I got the Onyx with white gold when it came out. I really hope they have something bright, or something that I can't say no to. I got my hands on the Lapis watch, and I am really desperately wanting something to go with it without going to Sotheby's


They will be offering lapis for this 50th anniversary commemoration as well but just later.  Don’t go to Sotheby’s just yet!


----------



## Coconuts40

ShyShy said:


> They will be offering lapis for this 50th anniversary commemoration as well but just later.  Don’t go to Sotheby’s just yet!



Oh wow, that's good to know, thank you )


----------



## ccfun

ShyShy said:


> They will be offering lapis for this 50th anniversary commemoration as well but just later.  Don’t go to Sotheby’s just yet!


So happy to learn this! Thank you for the intel


----------



## Zais5

ShyShy said:


> They will be offering lapis for this 50th anniversary commemoration as well but just later.  Don’t go to Sotheby’s just yet!


Very doubt about it(


----------



## ShyShy

gagabag said:


> I’m sure these look gorgeous in person and I wish I could see them now. Somehow the photo/lighting made the grey look moss green and sickly to me. Please share more when you can. Can’t wait to see more photos.


GMOP does have that quality on some pieces.  I’m not so keen on the green flashes myself and searched high and low for a pair of earrings with taupe pink flashes.  In the magic range it’s okay because it’s only two motifs amongst onyx and white mop, they complement each other (and downplay those moss green flashes), but I wonder how the actual motifs will vary on these 50th pieces.  Perhaps seeing the actual thing will wow me, but right now I’m not sure I like the idea of alternating pave and stone.  I feel it’s neither here nor there... I think all GMOP might work better.


----------



## ShyShy

Zais5 said:


> Very doubt about it(


Did you hear something else?  Interested to know... so far, two out of the three stones being offered has come through (I shared this info back in early Jan).  Was told lapis is still coming but much later than these two offerings.


----------



## Hobbiezm

Natalie j said:


> Oohh please do post pics if you can!



Hi there- I didn’t want to ask my SA since there were plenty of ppl at the store today and he said it would be open to everyone on May 1st ... I will say the pieces are TDF! I was curious on the combo for the RG and the GMOP however the piece I saw - the GMOP is light and incredibly iridescent , making the pieces very soft and sophisticated. I’m in love!!! 



Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## swisshera

ShyShy said:


> They will be offering lapis for this 50th anniversary commemoration as well but just later.  Don’t go to Sotheby’s just yet!


Oh thank you!! I actually saw something unrelated and was very tempted. Anyhow, I am going to hold on I think they know what I want and he dropped the biggest hint and just asked me to wait. I hope you guys who are looking for something fun will be offered and get your hands on them! Not going to Sotheby's anymore


----------



## Zais5

ShyShy said:


> Did you hear something else?  Interested to know... so far, two out of the three stones being offered has come through (I shared this info back in early Jan).  Was told lapis is still coming but much later than these two offerings.


I was in a waiting list for buying lapis watch and my application was declined, after that I asked several times if there any chances that lapis or turquoise would be offered later for 50th anniversary, and my 2 SA (in 2 countries) didn’t confirm such probability


----------



## ShyShy

Zais5 said:


> I was in a waiting list for buying lapis watch and my application was declined, after that I asked several times if there any chances that lapis or turquoise would be offered later for 50th anniversary, and my 2 SA (in 2 countries) didn’t confirm such probability


I don’t dare to say for certain that my info is 100% but I see no reason for my source to make this up. They’ve tried to keep this quite tight lipped and I myself shop in more than one country.  From what I know, it is still coming


----------



## Zais5

ShyShy said:


> I don’t dare to say for certain that my info is 100% but I see no reason for my source to make this up. They’ve tried to keep this quite tight lipped and I myself shop in more than one country.  From what I know, it is still coming


Will see.. I wish it would be true


----------



## AdAstraPrAspera

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 4047298
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anybody seen the latest VCA ad in Departures Magazine?



I just saw this this morning! [emoji813]️


----------



## Cavalier Girl

ShyShy said:


> They will be offering lapis for this 50th anniversary commemoration as well but just later.  Don’t go to Sotheby’s just yet!



I guess I'll be selling my car.  Uber is convenient, isn't it?


----------



## doloresmia

Cavalier Girl said:


> I guess I'll be selling my car.  Uber is convenient, isn't it?



I use uber all the time.... and uber is very competitive . Lol


----------



## Cavalier Girl

doloresmia said:


> I use uber all the time.... and uber is very competitive . Lol



Oh, good!  Thanks, D!    Scary to think, but I might have to go for lapis even if it's with diamonds.


----------



## ShyShy

Cavalier Girl said:


> I guess I'll be selling my car.  Uber is convenient, isn't it?


 Plus a kidney and a lung...


----------



## doloresmia

Cavalier Girl said:


> Oh, good!  Thanks, D!    Scary to think, but I might have to go for lapis even if it's with diamonds.



You can wear it while Uber drives you around [emoji6]


----------



## Cavalier Girl

ShyShy said:


> Plus a kidney and a lung...



That's probably true.  At my age, I should be able to live a good 15-20 years with only one kidney, right?



doloresmia said:


> You can wear it while Uber drives you around



D, at least I'll look fabulous as I take Uber to the grocery store.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Cavalier Girl said:


> That's probably true.  At my age, I should be able to live a good 15-20 years with only one kidney, right?
> 
> 
> 
> D, at least I'll look fabulous as I take Uber to the grocery store.



Remember to tip your driver nicely. Gotta fund my purchases somehow! [emoji16] I keep telling DSs I’m gonna do that when they go to college, it will be just like every other day except I get paid for all the driving!!! [emoji595]


----------



## HeidiDavis

You guys are hysterical! I love it!


----------



## Rami00

ShyShy said:


> They will be offering lapis for this 50th anniversary commemoration as well but just later.  Don’t go to Sotheby’s just yet!


Someone I follow on IG told me that her SA secured a very special lapis piece  for her. I can't wait to see what it is!


----------



## Rami00

My SA just confirmed that lapis will only be available in bouton d'or collection.


----------



## HADASSA

Rami00 said:


> My SA just confirmed that lapis will only be available in bouton d'or collection.


Heard the same thing but was also NOT given comprehensive information about the MAY launch (from my SA at a Stand alone boutique). I learnt more from the posts on TPF.

This is my take - some SAs are very forthcoming with info, helping their clients plan ahead. I just don't trust those who withhold info from one client and freely share with another. I can take my business elsewhere.

Just because Pave does not suit my lifestyle, it doesn't mean that I haven't been a loyal customer of the VCA brand. I would really like to see how many customers will be running out to buy Pave pieces like hot cakes.


----------



## swisshera

HADASSA said:


> Heard the same thing but was also NOT given comprehensive information about the MAY launch (from my SA at a Stand alone boutique). I learnt more from the posts on TPF.
> 
> This is my take - some SAs are very forthcoming with info, helping their clients plan ahead. I just don't trust those who withhold info from one client and freely share with another. I can take my business elsewhere.
> 
> Just because Pave does not suit my lifestyle, it doesn't mean that I haven't been a loyal customer of the VCA brand. I would really like to see how many customers will be running out to buy Pave pieces like hot cakes.




From what I understand, there are some really limited pieces that the SA needs approval for to sell or at the stores general discretion to sell. I didn't ask specifically how, but it seems like someone who need to submit those requests for management approval in Paris for the most exclusive pieces in order to sell it to a client. It is a privilege to have access to some information and even have those pieces available to them. I work a few SA worldwide and one SA didn't tell me about the watch, one SA didn't tell me about the primary anniversary release, and there are just all kind of SA who is subjected to all kinds of limitations. It is sort of like ordering a grand complication PP or getting a himalayan birkin - although it really shouldn't be that difficult. We women, boy.


----------



## HADASSA

@swisshera, it makes you feel like an SA is lying to you, when in fact they might be limited in what they can or cannot say. I still cannot understand how they can smile in my face and still try to convince me otherwise. And for VCA to differentiate between "serfs" and VVIP is such a turnoff 

How many of us have had that "Pretty Woman" moment...


----------



## swisshera

HADASSA said:


> @swisshera, it makes you feel like an SA is lying to you, when in fact they might be limited in what they can or cannot say. I still cannot understand how they can smile in my face and still try to convince me otherwise. And for VCA to differentiate between "serfs" and VVIP is such a turnoff
> 
> How many of us have had that "Pretty Woman" moment...



I know right, it just got so difficult to have a general world purchase record available because asia pacific, europe, and USA seem to have different systems that limit the stores from seeing the whole entire purchase history from VCA. Oh well, we will see


----------



## Coconuts40

HADASSA said:


> @swisshera, it makes you feel like an SA is lying to you, when in fact they might be limited in what they can or cannot say. I still cannot understand how they can smile in my face and still try to convince me otherwise. And for VCA to differentiate between "serfs" and VVIP is such a turnoff
> 
> How many of us have had that "Pretty Woman" moment...



I completely agree, it is too elusive.  My SA today had no clue they were even offering anything for the 50th Anniversary.  He is really good to me in other ways so I stay at this boutique, but otherwise he is useless if trying to get any intel.


----------



## Hobbiezm

HADASSA said:


> @swisshera, it makes you feel like an SA is lying to you, when in fact they might be limited in what they can or cannot say. I still cannot understand how they can smile in my face and still try to convince me otherwise. And for VCA to differentiate between "serfs" and VVIP is such a turnoff
> 
> How many of us have had that "Pretty Woman" moment...



“You guys work on commission right ?!?? Big mistake - HUGE- gotta run now “ [emoji57] I live for moments like that .. I sometimes like to dress down like a scrub and see what treatment I’ll get just to know where to purchase. 

Thankfully I have had some great SAs who have become friends as well 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## HADASSA

swisshera said:


> I know right, it just got so difficult to have a general world purchase record available because asia pacific, europe, and USA seem to have different systems that limit the stores from seeing the whole entire purchase history from VCA. Oh well, we will see



UK was able to access my USA purchases but not purchases made elsewhere [emoji20]



Coconuts40 said:


> I completely agree, it is too elusive.  My SA today had no clue they were even offering anything for the 50th Anniversary.  He is really good to me in other ways so I stay at this boutique, but otherwise he is useless if trying to get any intel.



If your SA says he doesn’t know of ANYTHING being offered for the 50th, hmmmm....



Hobbiezm said:


> “You guys work on commission right ?!?? Big mistake - HUGE- gotta run now “ [emoji57] I live for moments like that .. I sometimes like to dress down like a scrub and see what treatment I’ll get just to know where to purchase.
> 
> Thankfully I have had some great SAs who have become friends as well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thankfully you have encountered some great SAs  but I would appreciate some honesty that they know but just can’t share. I think I would respect them more...even if it’s to tell me that I am NOT as good a client to be offered an LE.


----------



## swisshera

HADASSA said:


> UK was able to access my USA purchases but not purchases made elsewhere [emoji20]
> 
> 
> 
> If your SA says he doesn’t know of ANYTHING being offered for the 50th, hmmmm....
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully you have encountered some great SAs  but I would appreciate some honesty that they know but just can’t share. I think I would respect them more...



I don't know if it is better not to know about something and not being offered, or know about something and know that something existed and I can't get it. I was collecting Turquoise a few years ago and only was missing a bracelet to complete the set - and the NYC store said they have a few of them, but they are "reserved". Apparently if you don't purchase a zipper or a complication watch, no one will talk to you, including not being able to sell you a $5xxx bracelet. 

So I don't know which one is worse. I think not knowing might make me feel better in that sense. But I do agree you really need to run into a really great SA who knows what you are looking for and will always think about you, miles and miles away.


----------



## Rami00

Hobbiezm said:


> “You guys work on commission right ?!?? Big mistake - HUGE- gotta run now “ [emoji57] I live for moments like that .. I sometimes like to dress down like a scrub and see what treatment I’ll get just to know where to purchase.
> 
> Thankfully I have had some great SAs who have become friends as well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Funny you say that. I am not dressed all fancy to go browse over the weekends. The SAs I have, treated me really well on those days and in return they have me as a loyal client.


----------



## HADASSA

@swisshera, totally agree with this, “Apparently if you don’t purchase a zipper or a complication watch, no one will talk to you, including not being able to sell you a $5xxx bracelet.” [emoji1360]

I think I would want to know the truth, no matter how much it hurts , so I can move on - either from the SA/Store (who can’t consider me enough) or from VCA entirely.


----------



## swisshera

HADASSA said:


> @swisshera, totally agree with this, “Apparently if you don’t purchase a zipper or a complication watch, no one will talk to you, including not being able to sell you a $5xxx bracelet.” [emoji1360]
> 
> I think I would want to know the truth, no matter how much it hurts , so I can move on - either from the SA/Store (who can’t consider me enough) or from VCA entirely.


True. True, just like the 50th Anniversary I almost walked away buying a ring instead. Sometimes not having complete information really doesn't help. I feel like making purchases like this, you really need to love it (say if you don't know what is coming and just buy whatever), then something you really want comes in but you already planned that purchase that you otherwise wouldn't have made. I have been waiting since last year and just not knowing what is coming made me anxious and I don't know if it is good or bad that I bought the Onyx with white gold set back then. Anyhow, I hope no one is suffering from this situation like I do.


----------



## HADASSA

@swisshera, I think your SA who told you to wait is a rare gem.

I think if you love the onyx/WG, then there is nothing to worry about, except that those funds could have been put into what you REALLY WANT (Lapis) [emoji6]

As another member and I were discussing, we just prefer to make more informed choices. And by that I mean knowing at least what’s coming so that we can plan our purchases accordingly.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

swisshera said:


> True. True, just like the 50th Anniversary I almost walked away buying a ring instead. Sometimes not having complete information really doesn't help. I feel like making purchases like this, you really need to love it (say if you don't know what is coming and just buy whatever), then something you really want comes in but you already planned that purchase that you otherwise wouldn't have made. I have been waiting since last year and just not knowing what is coming made me anxious and I don't know if it is good or bad that I bought the Onyx with white gold set back then. Anyhow, I hope no one is suffering from this situation like I do.


I wish that there was more open disclosure.
Especially when anticipating such a special purchase. These are expensive items and most customers would like to make good choices and not experience buyers remorse later on.
I truly believe that VCA is trying to make these surprises special for their clients, allowing multiple opportunities to discover something new. 
Unfortunately,  while well intentioned it feels misguided during these uncertain times when customers are becoming more selective about their purchases and this secrecy (or selective disclosure of information) is leading to a degree of boredom and even resentment.


----------



## sbelle

HADASSA said:


> ...even if it’s to tell me that I am NOT as good a client to be offered an LE.



I am with you!  I would rather know too. 

But none of it really bothers me.  I realize in the grand scheme of things I am not big spender, so I am really ok with hearing that certain things are being offered to the big spenders.   I think it makes sense for VCA to reward those spending the most .

But, the difference for me is that my SA has told me before --in a very nice way-- when certain things are for the big spender high jewelry collectors.  I appreciate her honesty.


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> I wish that there was more open disclosure.
> Especially when anticipating such a special purchase. *These are expensive items and most customers would like to make good choices and not experience buyers remorse later on.*
> I truly believe that VCA is trying to make these surprises special for their clients, allowing multiple opportunities to discover something new.
> Unfortunately,  *while well intentioned it feels misguided during these uncertain times when customers are becoming more selective about their purchases and this secrecy (or selective disclosure of information) is leading to a degree of boredom and even resentment*.



THIS !!!!! I thought I was the only one feeling this way, to be honest. And while I can afford to purchase, I am realistic about my current lifestyle. I have pave pieces that now sit in my safe...unworn...



sbelle said:


> I am with you!  I would rather know too.
> 
> But none of it really bothers me.  I realize in the grand scheme of things I am not big spender, so I am really ok with hearing that certain things are being offered to the big spenders.   I think it makes sense for VCA to reward those spending the most .
> 
> But, the difference for me is that my SA has told me before --in a very nice way-- when certain things are for the big spender high jewelry collectors.  I appreciate her honesty.



This is what I am speaking about - the honesty of the SA. I don't like to be deluded into thinking that my purchases are worth something, when _*"in the grand scheme of things," *_they really are not


----------



## HADASSA

Coconuts40 said:


> I completely agree, it is too elusive.  My SA today had no clue they were even offering anything for the 50th Anniversary.  He is really good to me in other ways so I stay at this boutique, but otherwise he is useless if trying to get any intel.



Coconuts, I can understand why you stay with your SA despite him not knowing much about new offerings. 

My NM DSA whom I have recommended to quite a few TPFers, despite not knowing as much detail as the SAs from the Stand Alone boutiques, has been (and still is) really great to work with. No airs and just straight up honest [emoji1360]

NM is just last to know and get anything but I will continue to purchase from them because I am treated differently [emoji2]


----------



## cece1

HADASSA said:


> Coconuts, I can understand why you stay with your SA despite him not knowing much about new offerings.
> 
> My NM DSA whom I have recommended to quite a few TPFers, despite not knowing as much detail as the SAs from the Stand Alone boutiques, has been (and still is) really great to work with. No airs and just straight up honest [emoji1360]
> 
> NM is just last to know and get anything but I will continue to purchase from them because I am treated differently [emoji2]


Is your NM in Southern California?  I'm looking for an SA.  Thanks!


----------



## HADASSA

cece1 said:


> Is your NM in Southern California?  I'm looking for an SA.  Thanks!



Will PM you his info [emoji1362]


----------



## sjunky13

Hi guys! I have purposely stayed away ! LOL. I have missed you all!  I did not want to be enabled, but now I am! I want to get the grey MOP and diamond bracelet. I know it would not be daily wear. My concern is that I am afraid it will flash green on me. I skipped the Holiday pendant because of this.
If it flashed pink and purples, I would love!

Does anyone have grey mop that does not flash green?  I also adore the earrings!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I tried on the new pieces when I was in Vegas for the H sub-forum meet. I really like the PG GMOP Pave bracelet. It looks fantastic on my 20-motif PG. It adds some bling without being OTT. It’s definitely on my wishlist. I think it would be fun to add to a bracelet to make a choker or on a 10-motif, too.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sjunky13 said:


> Hi guys! I have purposely stayed away ! LOL. I have missed you all!  I did not want to be enabled, but now I am! I want to get the grey MOP and diamond bracelet. I know it would not be daily wear. My concern is that I am afraid it will flash green on me. I skipped the Holiday pendant because of this.
> If it flashed pink and purples, I would love!
> 
> Does anyone have grey mop that does not flash green?  I also adore the earrings!


When I was shopping for my three stone magic earrings, I discovered that grap mop can have a lot of variability. There were examples that appeared more dark taupe that flashed orange and pink along with dark gray that flashed greens, blues and violet. I saw examples with hardly any iridescence as well. It’s good to know your preference because it will help your SA find the perfect piece that will best suit you.


----------



## JulesB68

HADASSA said:


> THIS !!!!! I thought I was the only one feeling this way, to be honest. And while I can afford to purchase, I am realistic about my current lifestyle. I have pave pieces that now sit in my safe...unworn...
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I am speaking about - the honesty of the SA. I don't like to be deluded into thinking that my purchases are worth something, when _*"in the grand scheme of things," *_they really are not



But surely in the grand scheme of things we _should_ count since we form the bread and butter of their client base. The higher end purchases are subject to more fickle whims, no?
I am disappointed that people are reporting H-like games which has really begun to put me off that particular brand. I have enough 'stuff'; anything else that I purchase should be a pleasure & fun. Otherwise I'm going to have to take up skydiving or shark wrestling to get my thrills elsewhere!


----------



## nicole0612

JulesB68 said:


> But surely in the grand scheme of things we _should_ count since we form the bread and butter of their client base. The higher end purchases are subject to more fickle whims, no?
> I am disappointed that people are reporting H-like games which has really begun to put me off that particular brand. I have enough 'stuff'; anything else that I purchase should be a pleasure & fun. Otherwise I'm going to have to take up skydiving or shark wrestling to get my thrills elsewhere!



I have been thinking along these lines as well. I was shocked when I asked myself, “Where is the luxury experience?”. These higher end brands are really selling a fun, pleasurable, exciting experience in the purchase more than even the item itself. So why is it no longer fun at all?
It seems a very short time for me that I was buying luxury items and it was fun and pleasurable, which quickly changed to an experience of unspoken questions, trying to get an item with difficulty, being pressured to buy what I don’t like and lacking open communication, and an unpleasant feeling of not being a high-spending enough customer (like I have to impress them with how easily and frequently I will drop thousands on repeat purchases, and not them impressing me with desirable offerings and with pleasant, easy service).
It makes me wonder if what these brands are selling now is not a luxury experience at all, but selling a feeling of exclusivity.
That approach is so cliquish; need to prove oneself to get in/continue proving yourself to stay in, make one feel like “not good enough” as a supposed motivator, it is just so odd to me.


----------



## HADASSA

JulesB68 said:


> But surely in the grand scheme of things we _should_ count since we form the bread and butter of their client base. The higher end purchases are subject to more fickle whims, no?
> I am disappointed that people are reporting H-like games which has really begun to put me off that particular brand. I have enough 'stuff'; anything else that I purchase should be a pleasure & fun. Otherwise I'm going to have to take up skydiving or shark wrestling to get my thrills elsewhere!



EXPERIENCES rather than THINGS  !!!!



nicole0612 said:


> I have been thinking along these lines as well. I was shocked when I asked myself, “Where is the luxury experience?”. These higher end brands are really selling a fun, pleasurable, exciting experience in the purchase more than even the item itself. So why is it no longer fun at all?
> It seems a very short time for me that I was buying luxury items and it was fun and pleasurable, which quickly changed to an experience of unspoken questions, trying to get an item with difficulty, being pressured to buy what I don’t like and lacking open communication, and an unpleasant feeling of not being a high-spending enough customer (like I have to impress them with how easily and frequently I will drop thousands on repeat purchases, and not them impressing me with desirable offerings and with pleasant, easy service).
> It makes me wonder if what these brands are selling now is not a luxury experience at all, but selling a feeling of exclusivity.
> That approach is so cliquish; need to prove oneself to get in/continue proving yourself to stay in, make one feel like “not good enough” as a supposed motivator, it is just so odd to me.



I think we are back to the stage where, "if you have to ask the price, you can't afford it." This is how we are looked upon. The mini Lotus and Frivole pieces that were recently introduced were probably entry level and these pave pieces are for the more exclusive clients.

I am trying to figure out how VCA classifies its client base, because I certainly don't fall into either one. I am somewhere in between.

I have had no luck at Hermes and it's really sad when an SA thinks that you wouldn't be a repeat customer purchasing as often because of geographical constraints. Exclusivity just seems like snobbery at its best, to me.

The last time I checked, the purchasing power is still in my hands and I am willing to buy what I want because I like a brand - not to be exclusive nor a snob


----------



## nicole0612

HADASSA said:


> EXPERIENCES rather than THINGS  !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I think we are back to the stage where, "if you have to ask the price, you can't afford it." This is how we are looked upon. The mini Lotus and Frivole pieces that were recently introduced were probably entry level and these pave pieces are for the more exclusive clients.
> 
> I am trying to figure out how VCA classifies its client base, because I certainly don't fall into either one. I am somewhere in between.
> 
> I have had no luck at Hermes and it's really sad when an SA thinks that you wouldn't be a repeat customer purchasing as often because of geographical constraints. Exclusivity just seems like snobbery at its best, to me.
> 
> The last time I checked, the purchasing power is still in my hands and I am willing to buy what I want because I like a brand - not to be exclusive nor a snob



Absolutely Hadassa. It all comes down to the great reminder we give each other “just buy what you love”, then we are unaffected by games or pressure to buy something we really LIKE now while we have the chance (insert real/manufactured scarcity), while wondering if something will come along in 6 months that we really love.
This is very pertinent for the anniversary pieces, since there are so many question marks and hopes still out there for what may still be coming this year. 
Of course there is still a place for purchases “just for fun”, but I try to give myself 2 rules here: 1) It does need to be fun! If the buying experience stops being fun then I should step away 2) It should not limit my ability to jump on a HG item if it comes up tomorrow.


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> When I was shopping for my three stone magic earrings, I discovered that grap mop can have a lot of variability. There were examples that appeared more dark taupe that flashed orange and pink along with dark gray that flashed greens, blues and violet. I saw examples with hardly any iridescence as well. It’s good to know your preference because it will help your SA find the perfect piece that will best suit you.



@texasgirliegirl, I didn't realize that grey MOP can be such a chameleon.



sjunky13 said:


> Hi guys! I have purposely stayed away ! LOL. I have missed you all!  I did not want to be enabled, but now I am! I want to get the grey MOP and diamond bracelet. I know it would not be daily wear. My concern is that I am afraid it will flash green on me. I skipped the Holiday pendant because of this.
> If it flashed pink and purples, I would love!
> 
> Does anyone have grey mop that does not flash green?  I also adore the earrings!



@sjunky13, I think you will definitely have to let your SA know what you are looking for in this piece. I know you've wanted this for a long time and it's finally here


----------



## Notorious Pink

sjunky13 said:


> Hi guys! I have purposely stayed away ! LOL. I have missed you all!  I did not want to be enabled, but now I am! I want to get the grey MOP and diamond bracelet. I know it would not be daily wear. My concern is that I am afraid it will flash green on me. I skipped the Holiday pendant because of this.
> If it flashed pink and purples, I would love!
> 
> Does anyone have grey mop that does not flash green?  I also adore the earrings!



LOL if I get that bracelet, it will DEFINITELY be daily wear! And I may enable you!!! 
I am interested in the answer, although I don't think gray MOP will flash any more green than white MOP. I have a pink MOP watch face and it does flash some green.


----------



## nicole0612

BBC said:


> LOL if I get that bracelet, it will DEFINITELY be daily wear! And I may enable you!!!
> I am interested in the answer, although I don't think gray MOP will flash any more green than white MOP. I have a pink MOP watch face and it does flash some green.



You have more incentive than most since you already have the RG pave earrings


----------



## Notorious Pink

nicole0612 said:


> You have more incentive than most since you already have the RG pave earrings



I know, I know.....I am so dead when it comes to these new pieces...they are all very “me”. I’m looking at the bracelet, two-motif earrings and ring. Love love loooove.......

I do hope they do a ten motif at some point, that would be more realistic for me (2 years until my 20th anniversary [emoji1374])


----------



## nicole0612

BBC said:


> I know, I know.....I am so dead when it comes to these new pieces...they are all very “me”. I’m looking at the bracelet, two-motif earrings and ring. Love love loooove.......
> 
> I do hope they do a ten motif at some point, that would be more realistic for me (2 years until my 20th anniversary [emoji1374])



Oh yes! The 2 motif earrings are so gorgeous and statement and really seem to be “you”, and the bracelet or ring will be a gorgeous pairing with them. You will have a whole set with RG pave!


----------



## Yodabest

Does anyone know if the grey mother of pearl will be offered as a single motif necklace?


----------



## etoupebirkin

^^^ I saw all the pieces that are available now and a single motif is not available. But who knows in the future.

I wish you could detach the bottoms off the the 2-motif earrings. That would make them more versatile.


----------



## baghagg

etoupebirkin said:


> ^l
> 
> I wish you could detach the bottoms off the the 2-motif earrings. That would make them more versatile.


SUCH a clever thought![emoji6]


----------



## 00sara00

jpezmom said:


> View attachment 4041367
> View attachment 4041361
> View attachment 4041362
> 
> Photos from my SA today in SF. Look beautiful - and pricey!



Thank you for sharing [emoji173]️

Do you have any idea if the grey mother of pearl collection will be "limited collection", or going to be part of the whole collection?


----------



## JulesB68

etoupebirkin said:


> ^^^ I saw all the pieces that are available now and a single motif is not available. But who knows in the future.
> 
> I wish you could detach the bottoms off the the 2-motif earrings. That would make them more versatile.



I've often thought this too. Or they could just do extra motifs that have a loop attached that drops down from behind the earlobe if wearing sweets, so you could mix & match. There are so many ways they could expand the range.


----------



## Hobbiezm

00sara00 said:


> Thank you for sharing [emoji173]️
> 
> Do you have any idea if the grey mother of pearl collection will be "limited collection", or going to be part of the whole collection?



Hi there- the GMOP and Rose Gold Pave along with White Gold collection will be part of the permanent collection. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Coconuts40

Hi Ladies,
I had the opportunity to try on the LE pieces today. I apologize I could not take photos of them.  I tried on the GMOP/Pave/PG bracelet and the Onyx/Pave/WG bracelet.  I actually liked the onyx much much more.  The GMOP was flat and muddy and it may have been just the piece I tried on but it did not look right.  Also surprisingly I really did not like the spacing of the pave diamonds  within the Alhambra, which I observed in both bracelets.  It did not look right.

I hope someone else has some better luck with their selection.   It is a pass for me but I can't wait to see some reveals!!  My best advice is to see a few GMOP pieces because there is a lot of variation.


----------



## Lisa-SH

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I had the opportunity to try on the LE pieces today. I apologize I could not take photos of them.  I tried on the GMOP/Pave/PG bracelet and the Onyx/Pave/WG bracelet.  I actually liked the onyx much much more.  The GMOP was flat and muddy and it may have been just the piece I tried on but it did not look right.  Also surprisingly I really did not like the spacing of the pave diamonds  within the Alhambra, which I observed in both bracelets.  It did not look right.
> 
> I hope someone else has some better luck with their selection.   It is a pass for me but I can't wait to see some reveals!!  My best advice is to see a few GMOP pieces because there is a lot of variation.


How much is the GMOP/Pave/PG bracelet and the Onyx/Pave/WG bracelet in CAD? Thanks.


----------



## Coconuts40

Lisa-SH said:


> How much is the GMOP/Pave/PG bracelet and the Onyx/Pave/WG bracelet in CAD? Thanks.



I am so sorry but I didn't even ask as I wasn't interested in purchasing.. and I was there to support my younger sister in purchasing her first VCA pieces.  I kept the trying on very short to not take the spotlight away from her.


----------



## Lisa-SH

Coconuts40 said:


> I am so sorry but I didn't even ask as I wasn't interested in purchasing.. and I was there to support my younger sister in purchasing her first VCA pieces.  I kept the trying on very short to not take the spotlight away from her.


No worry, that is so sweet of you to support your sister for getting the very first VCA .


----------



## Coconuts40

Lisa-SH said:


> No worry, that is so sweet of you to support your sister for getting the very first VCA .



Thank you!  BTW it was at the boutique, not at Birks.  I was at Birks earlier on this week and they didn't even know anything about these pieces.  Truly surprised by that.
You may want to call the boutique in Yorkdale ... or better yet, go in and try them on


----------



## Lisa-SH

Coconuts40 said:


> Thank you!  BTW it was at the boutique, not at Birks.  I was at Birks earlier on this week and they didn't even know anything about these pieces.  Truly surprised by that.
> You may want to call the boutique in Yorkdale ... or better yet, go in and try them on


Hahaha, I want to but my wallet says "don't go".


----------



## Hobbiezm

I was looking at the website today and noticed that all products and prices are uploaded... enjoy!


----------



## cece1

Hobbiezm said:


> I was looking at the website today and noticed that all products and prices are uploaded... enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 4056421
> 
> 
> View attachment 4056423


Thanks for the heads up!!!


----------



## lynne_ross

Lisa-SH said:


> How much is the GMOP/Pave/PG bracelet and the Onyx/Pave/WG bracelet in CAD? Thanks.



Lisa - looks like the pieces are all online now. The bracelet is 15.8k cdn.


----------



## Lisa-SH

lynne_ross said:


> Lisa - looks like the pieces are all online now. The bracelet is 15.8k cdn.


Thank you Lynne.


----------



## swisshera

Hobbiezm said:


> I was looking at the website today and noticed that all products and prices are uploaded... enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 4056421
> 
> 
> View attachment 4056423


Thank you for sharing. I am just a little confused - if it is a permanent release, it is not a 50th anniversary edition since it is not numbered? It maybe a new release timed for the occasion like the frivole..I am just really confused. But thank you for sharing they look really darling especially the GMOP.


----------



## ShyShy

I don’t see the two motif earrings on the website.  Has anyone seen them IRL?


----------



## cece1

ShyShy said:


> I don’t see the two motif earrings on the website.  Has anyone seen them?


Check the magic alhambra section.


----------



## swisshera

Is this what you are looking for


----------



## HADASSA

swisshera said:


> Thank you for sharing. I am just a little confused - if it is a permanent release, it is not a 50th anniversary edition since it is not numbered? It maybe a new release timed for the occasion like the frivole..I am just really confused. But thank you for sharing they look really darling especially the GMOP.



They are NOT numbered - just released as part of the PERMANENT collection to commemorate the 50th Anniversary of the Alhambra launch.


----------



## ShyShy

cece1 said:


> Check the magic alhambra section.


Yes of course!  Silly me.... but I still can’t seem to find the onyx 2 motif earrings though.  Think I’m going blind.


----------



## ShyShy

swisshera said:


> Is this what you are looking for


Thanks swisshera, I’m after the onyx version.


----------



## cece1

ShyShy said:


> Yes of course!  Silly me.... but I still can’t seem to find the onyx 2 motif earrings though.  Think I’m going blind.


Lol, I often feel the same way.  I didn't hear about the onyx 2 motif earrings.


----------



## swisshera

ShyShy said:


> Thanks swisshera, I’m after the onyx version.


Oh sorry! I didn't hear about the Onyx, were you told that they are releasing those in earrings? I only got pictures of the necklace and bracelet for the onyx and white gold.


----------



## ShyShy

swisshera said:


> Oh sorry! I didn't hear about the Onyx, were you told that they are releasing those in earrings? I only got pictures of the necklace and bracelet for the onyx and white gold.


I was told they were...


----------



## ShyShy

swisshera said:


> Oh sorry! I didn't hear about the Onyx, were you told that they are releasing those in earrings? I only got pictures of the necklace and bracelet for the onyx and white gold.


They’re the only item I’m interested in from these offerings.  I hope they come through!


----------



## swisshera

ShyShy said:


> They’re the only item I’m interested in from these offerings.  I hope they come through!


Argh I wish they come through for you!
Since the news is out and on the website already.


----------



## ShyShy

swisshera said:


> Argh I wish they come through for you!
> Since the news is out and on the website already.


I hope so...


----------



## Hobbiezm

ShyShy said:


> I was told they were...



Hi ShyShy I was also told only RG magic earrings ; not in WG. You can request Special Order ... Good luck!


----------



## ShyShy

Hobbiezm said:


> Hi ShyShy I was also told only RG magic earrings ; not in WG. You can request Special Order ... Good luck!


Never mind... I was interested but it’s not a must have.  Too many things on my wishlist anyway and at the rate these price increases are going, I’m not sure I’d be able to keep up!


----------



## NewBe

ShyShy said:


> They will be offering lapis for this 50th anniversary commemoration as well but just later.  Don’t go to Sotheby’s just yet!


Did the SA mention whether if lapis creation would be a numbered like the watch, or it would be a permanent collection like the upcoming rg/pave/grey mop and wg/pave/onyx releases?
TIA


----------



## ShyShy

NewBe said:


> Did the SA mention whether if lapis creation would be a numbered like the watch, or it would be a permanent collection like the upcoming rg/pave/grey mop and wg/pave/onyx releases?
> TIA


No.  Just that it’ll be offered at a later date


----------



## Fem1014

swisshera said:


> Argh I wish they come through for you!
> Since the news is out and on the website already.



The WG pave and the onyx is stunning in person. In love


----------



## HADASSA

I imported these posts from the "Discussion" thread to keep this thread updated.



San2222 said:


> Sa was showing me a 5 motif bracelet and 10 motif necklace in blue agate will be released this year. Photo looked nice!





NewBe said:


> Do you remember what kind gold (white/gold/rose gold) will the agate be matched with?  TIA.





San2222 said:


> It's with yellow gold.



San2222, thank you for sharing this interesting bit of information  VCA really needs something in blue to replace the loss of Turquoise in the Alhambra Collection.

As much as GOLD is traditionally gifted for the 50th Wedding Anniversary, I can understand why Yellow Gold was chosen to launch this stone. However, there is not much offered in White Gold at the moment, and I think it will be wise to offer both colour GOLDS with this particular stone.


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> How does this stone compare to chalcedony?



I have googled "Blue Agate" - seems more opaque than Chalcedony, which is a more transparent stone. Hoping for a more vibrant version of Blue Agate.

I remember one of our members hoping for this stone (@Junkenpo???), so I hope she might be able to give a more detailed description.


----------



## Mali_

Beautiful, but they could have alternated with solid pink gold or even simply all GMOP.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I went this weekend and tried on the new pieces. They were STUNNING! My favorite was the pink gold and diamond pave Alhambra earclips. Photo below. I didn’t pull the trigger quite yet but I think I will be getting them to add to my wedding jewelry, coming up in September. Photos don’t do these justice!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I went this weekend and tried on the new pieces. They were STUNNING! My favorite was the pink gold and diamond pave Alhambra earclips. Photo below. I didn’t pull the trigger quite yet but I think I will be getting them to add to my wedding jewelry, coming up in September. Photos don’t do these justice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4059487


These are beautiful on you!
I have the yg version and wear them frequently.  These earrings are so timeless.....I highly recommend them.


----------



## Notorious Pink

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I went this weekend and tried on the new pieces. They were STUNNING! My favorite was the pink gold and diamond pave Alhambra earclips. Photo below. I didn’t pull the trigger quite yet but I think I will be getting them to add to my wedding jewelry, coming up in September. Photos don’t do these justice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4059487



Gorgeous and perfect! Ever since I got mine I have not stopped wearing them. [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Chanel baglover

Hi ladies,
I am a long time VCA lover, but this is the first time I have posted anything to any forum so please bear with me!  Like many of you, I was primarily interested in the grey mop pieces, and did get the earrings, but I agree with Fem1014 that the WG pave and onyx combination is stunning, so much so that I chose that bracelet over the one in grey mop.  Even the reverse side of the pave motif sparkles, through the openwork, and the alternating pave motifs create more opportunity to wear the bracelet than something that is all onyx.  I am posting some photos in case they are helpful, but unfortunately they don’t really capture the sparkle. Also, for anyone considering the grey mop pieces, definitely ask to see multiples if possible, because there are very distinct differences in shading, shimmer, etc.


----------



## cece1

Chanel baglover said:


> View attachment 4060177
> View attachment 4060178
> View attachment 4060179
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> I am a long time VCA lover, but this is the first time I have posted anything to any forum so please bear with me!  Like many of you, I was primarily interested in the grey mop pieces, and did get the earrings, but I agree with Fem1014 that the WG pave and onyx combination is stunning, so much so that I chose that bracelet over the one in grey mop.  Even the reverse side of the pave motif sparkles, through the openwork, and the alternating pave motifs create more opportunity to wear the bracelet than something that is all onyx.  I am posting some photos in case they are helpful, but unfortunately they don’t really capture the sparkle. Also, for anyone considering the grey mop pieces, definitely ask to see multiples if possible, because there are very distinct differences in shading, shimmer, etc.



So gorgeous!!  Thanks for sharing and enjoy your new VCA in good health!!


----------



## Chanel baglover

So gorgeous!!  Thanks for sharing and enjoy your new VCA in good health!!


Thank you!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Chanel baglover said:


> View attachment 4060177
> View attachment 4060178
> View attachment 4060179
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> I am a long time VCA lover, but this is the first time I have posted anything to any forum so please bear with me!  Like many of you, I was primarily interested in the grey mop pieces, and did get the earrings, but I agree with Fem1014 that the WG pave and onyx combination is stunning, so much so that I chose that bracelet over the one in grey mop.  Even the reverse side of the pave motif sparkles, through the openwork, and the alternating pave motifs create more opportunity to wear the bracelet than something that is all onyx.  I am posting some photos in case they are helpful, but unfortunately they don’t really capture the sparkle. Also, for anyone considering the grey mop pieces, definitely ask to see multiples if possible, because there are very distinct differences in shading, shimmer, etc.



Aah!!! These pics are FABULOUS! Congratulations, love love LOVE this!!!


----------



## Chanel baglover

["BBC, post: 32266364, member: 57906"]Aah!!! These pics are FABULOUS! Congratulations, love love LOVE this!!!]

Thanks!


----------



## Fem1014

Chanel baglover said:


> View attachment 4060177
> View attachment 4060178
> View attachment 4060179
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> I am a long time VCA lover, but this is the first time I have posted anything to any forum so please bear with me!  Like many of you, I was primarily interested in the grey mop pieces, and did get the earrings, but I agree with Fem1014 that the WG pave and onyx combination is stunning, so much so that I chose that bracelet over the one in grey mop.  Even the reverse side of the pave motif sparkles, through the openwork, and the alternating pave motifs create more opportunity to wear the bracelet than something that is all onyx.  I am posting some photos in case they are helpful, but unfortunately they don’t really capture the sparkle. Also, for anyone considering the grey mop pieces, definitely ask to see multiples if possible, because there are very distinct differences in shading, shimmer, etc.



Absolutely stunning. Wear in good health.


----------



## 00sara00

Hobbiezm said:


> Hi there- the GMOP and Rose Gold Pave along with White Gold collection will be part of the permanent collection.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thank you for responding & for the good  news [emoji173]️


----------



## kimber418

Chanel baglover said:


> View attachment 4060177
> View attachment 4060178
> View attachment 4060179
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> I am a long time VCA lover, but this is the first time I have posted anything to any forum so please bear with me!  Like many of you, I was primarily interested in the grey mop pieces, and did get the earrings, but I agree with Fem1014 that the WG pave and onyx combination is stunning, so much so that I chose that bracelet over the one in grey mop.  Even the reverse side of the pave motif sparkles, through the openwork, and the alternating pave motifs create more opportunity to wear the bracelet than something that is all onyx.  I am posting some photos in case they are helpful, but unfortunately they don’t really capture the sparkle. Also, for anyone considering the grey mop pieces, definitely ask to see multiples if possible, because there are very distinct differences in shading, shimmer, etc.


Your Onyx/Pave white gold bracelet is beautiful!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Hobbiezm

Happy to showcase -50th anniversary RG 20 motif necklace - this necklace is TDF!!


----------



## swisshera

Hobbiezm said:


> Happy to showcase -50th anniversary RG 20 motif necklace - this necklace is TDF!!
> 
> View attachment 4061818


Congrats!! The GMOP is such a beautiful shade!! Are you getting a suite? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hobbiezm said:


> Happy to showcase -50th anniversary RG 20 motif necklace - this necklace is TDF!!
> 
> View attachment 4061818


Than you for sharing.  I still have not made it to our local boutique to view these items but they are gorgeous in photos.


----------



## HADASSA

Hobbiezm said:


> Happy to showcase -50th anniversary RG 20 motif necklace - this necklace is TDF!!
> 
> View attachment 4061818


So lovely @Hobbiezm but would love to see a pic of the Pave Clovers facing upwards, so we can see how gorgeous this necklace really is 

Solo will be fine, thank you


----------



## VandaOrchid

Hobbiezm said:


> Happy to showcase -50th anniversary RG 20 motif necklace - this necklace is TDF!!
> 
> View attachment 4061818



Thanks for sharing! This photo makes me think about how beautiful it would be to have an alternating white and grep MOP in PG. Would be at a much easier price point without the pave as well, lol


----------



## Hobbiezm

HADASSA said:


> So lovely @Hobbiezm but would love to see a pic of the Pave Clovers facing upwards, so we can see how gorgeous this necklace really is
> 
> Solo will be fine, thank you



It doesn’t show so well in the photo but the Pave clovers are actually facing up- it’s very beautiful and delicate . I was told they are selling quite well ...


----------



## HADASSA

Hobbiezm said:


> It doesn’t show so well in the photo but the Pave clovers are actually facing up- it’s very beautiful and delicate . I was told they are selling quite well ...


It looks flipped and what I am seeing appears to be the "honeycomb" finish at the back 

Glad to know that they are selling quite well


----------



## gagabag

Hobbiezm said:


> Happy to showcase -50th anniversary RG 20 motif necklace - this necklace is TDF!!
> 
> View attachment 4061818



That’s so stunning! I wish they made it in non pave as well.

On sidenote, it’s quite interesting how translucent the white MOP is against your blouse.


----------



## park56

Hobbiezm said:


> Happy to showcase -50th anniversary RG 20 motif necklace - this necklace is TDF!!
> 
> View attachment 4061818


That’s a beautiful shot. Thanks!


----------



## Hobbiezm

gagabag said:


> That’s so stunning! I wish they made it in non pave as well.
> 
> On sidenote, it’s quite interesting how translucent the white MOP is against your blouse.



Hi Gagabag- it’s not MOP but Rock crystal, and you are right - not quite transparent but translucent... it picks up a lot of natural light.

I sadly didn’t get the 50th anniversary necklace but by luck I am receiving my order for same combo without diamonds- I will post at a later date when I get it. 

Can’t wait to see all the lovely pictures for the 50th collection in the next few weeks!


----------



## gagabag

Hobbiezm said:


> Hi Gagabag- it’s not MOP but Rock crystal, and you are right - not quite transparent but translucent... it picks up a lot of natural light.
> 
> I sadly didn’t get the 50th anniversary necklace but by luck I am receiving my order for same combo without diamonds- I will post at a later date when I get it.
> 
> Can’t wait to see all the lovely pictures for the 50th collection in the next few weeks!



Oooh wow so that’s the rock crystal! And there is no alternating bling so that’s amazing! My SA mentioned RC but I couldn’t quite get his description lol! 

If you have to choose between RC & mop, which one would you prefer?

I can’t wait to see your order! That’s the combo I’m pining for. Not a fan of blingy stuff (yet)!


----------



## Notorious Pink

HADASSA said:


> It looks flipped and what I am seeing appears to be the "honeycomb" finish at the back
> 
> Glad to know that they are selling quite well



Yes, plus the center bit that pokes up is caved in (whatever it’s called!). 

These pieces are so gorgeous. Gotta start saving up for the necklace!


----------



## NewBe

Hobbiezm said:


> I sadly didn’t get the 50th anniversary necklace but by luck I am receiving my order for same combo without diamonds- I will post at a later date when I get it.



Would you be comfortable revealing how much they are asking for the non diamond version of the grey mop 20 motif?  TIA.


----------



## HADASSA

Hobbiezm said:


> Hi Gagabag- it’s not MOP but Rock crystal, and you are right - not quite transparent but translucent... it picks up a lot of natural light.
> 
> I sadly didn’t get the 50th anniversary necklace but by luck I am receiving my order for same combo without diamonds- I will post at a later date when I get it.
> 
> Can’t wait to see all the lovely pictures for the 50th collection in the next few weeks!



Assuming you got the Rock Crystal then [emoji848] I understand now why you couldn’t take another pic.

Can you please PM me your SA info. can’t wait to see YOUR SO of the Grey MOP/PG [emoji1360]


----------



## Hobbiezm

gagabag said:


> Oooh wow so that’s the rock crystal! And there is no alternating bling so that’s amazing! My SA mentioned RC but I couldn’t quite get his description lol!
> 
> If you have to choose between RC & mop, which one would you prefer?
> 
> I can’t wait to see your order! That’s the combo I’m pining for. Not a fan of blingy stuff (yet)!



Hi Gagabag- I was between a MOP and when this came up I decided to pull the plug; I’m so glad I did! The version from the 80s is transparent but this is slightly milky and very sparkly . I too shy away from too much bling except for evening wear but I enjoy the versatility of the piece


----------



## Hobbiezm

NewBe said:


> Would you be comfortable revealing how much they are asking for the non diamond version of the grey mop 20 motif?  TIA.



Hi NewBe let me DM you the info- good luck!


----------



## Hobbiezm

HADASSA said:


> Assuming you got the Rock Crystal then [emoji848] I understand now why you couldn’t take another pic.
> 
> Can you please PM me your SA info. can’t wait to see YOUR SO of the Grey MOP/PG [emoji1360]



Hi Hadassa, yes let me DM you


----------



## swisshera

Hobbiezm said:


> Hi Hadassa, yes let me DM you



That is even better!! That is so nice. I also rather not mix diamond with a semi-precious stone piece. Do you know if they are releasing Lapis without diamond?


----------



## Iyang

Here it is.


----------



## swisshera

Iyang said:


> View attachment 4063107
> 
> Here it is.


Thank you for sharing! I am waiting to see if I can purchase the necklace, but if also want to know if they are doing lapis with alternating gold motifs instead? I was only informed of the ones with alternating diamond


----------



## Iyang

Necklace


----------



## swisshera

Thank you for the modeling pictures! They are gorgeous on you. They look like the 50th anniversary release with the diamonds. I guess one can't be too picky  I hope you bring them home they look great, I can't get over that blue. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## HADASSA

Iyang said:


> Necklace



Can’t see the pic of the necklace on my phone nor my laptop [emoji20]


----------



## Hobbiezm

swisshera said:


> That is even better!! That is so nice. I also rather not mix diamond with a semi-precious stone piece. Do you know if they are releasing Lapis without diamond?



Hi Swisshera- unfortunately not aware...  waiting for more comments and posts as the year progresses.


----------



## San2222

swisshera said:


> That is even better!! That is so nice. I also rather not mix diamond with a semi-precious stone piece. Do you know if they are releasing Lapis without diamond?


I know they will be releasing blue agate without diamond.


----------



## cherylc

Iyang said:


> View attachment 4063107
> 
> Here it is.



this is the agate? looks so similar to the vendome porcelain.


----------



## San2222

cherylc said:


> this is the agate? looks so similar to the vendome porcelain.


The one she posted is vendome lapis in porcelain, agate has not been released yet.


----------



## ShyShy

swisshera said:


> That is even better!! That is so nice. I also rather not mix diamond with a semi-precious stone piece. Do you know if they are releasing Lapis without diamond?


Only with alternating diamonds and apparently it won’t be offered to everyone.


----------



## swisshera

Blue agate seems fun. Do you ladies have any idea what shade is the blue agate going to be like? Thank you for all the intel.


----------



## HADASSA

Iyang said:


> View attachment 4063107
> 
> Here it is.



Can you please identify whether this is Lapis OR Bleu Sèvres Porcelain? I was forcing myself to see the pyrite flecks in the Lapis but just not sure.



swisshera said:


> Thank you for sharing! I am waiting to see if I can purchase the necklace, but if also want to know if they are doing lapis with alternating gold motifs instead? I was only informed of the ones with alternating diamond



If Lapis with alternating ALL GOLD MOTIFS was ever offered as an LE in the past (which I want to believe it was), VCA will not repeat this design.



San2222 said:


> I know they will be releasing blue agate without diamond.



You seem to have very accurate intel - thank you [emoji257]



cherylc said:


> this is the agate? looks so similar to the vendome porcelain.





San2222 said:


> The one she posted is vendome lapis in porcelain, agate has not been released yet.



Lapis is Lapis; Porcelain is well...Porcelain. If you are referring to the colour, the Vendôme special is called “Bleu Sèvres Porcelain.”



ShyShy said:


> Only with alternating diamonds and apparently it won’t be offered to everyone.



I have heard the same thing [emoji20]


----------



## swisshera

HADASSA said:


> Can you please identify whether this is Lapis OR Bleu Sèvres Porcelain? I was forcing myself to see the pyrite flecks in the Lapis but just not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> If Lapis with alternating ALL GOLD MOTIFS was ever offered as an LE in the past (which I want to believe it was), VCA will not repeat this design.
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have very accurate intel - thank you [emoji257]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lapis is Lapis; Porcelain is well...Porcelain. If you are referring to the colour, the Vendôme special is called “Bleu Sèvres Porcelain.”
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard the same thing [emoji20]


The lady PMed me yesterday, it was the Lapis and she deleted the necklace picture due to privacy. I have the vendome and also saw the Lapis in the store, the lapis was indeed very vivid and not as dead as the porcelain.

I guess I am banking on that one store who can bring me the lapis with diamonds then. I forgot they don't release something that they already did, thank you for the info.


----------



## HADASSA

swisshera said:


> The lady PMed me yesterday, it was the Lapis and she deleted the necklace picture due to privacy. I have the vendome and also saw the Lapis in the store, the lapis was indeed very vivid and not as dead as the porcelain.
> 
> I guess I am banking on that one store who can bring me the lapis with diamonds then. I forgot they don't release something that they already did, thank you for the info.



Thank you for the confirmation [emoji1374]

Sorry I missed the pic [emoji20]

I would so get that Lapis/Pavé without batting an eyelid [emoji7]


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

If it is agate, they had many variations but blue lace agate which they did rose de noel earrings many years ago resembles chalcedony. (from the very definition"*Blue Lace Agate* is a variety of banded *Chalcedony*, a mineral of the Quartz family. It is usually banded in layers of predominantly light *blue*, striped with brighter blues, whites, and even brown threads of color."

Sounds very interesting to me as I own a few chalcedony pieces and I love the chameleon nature of it.


----------



## sailorstripes

HADASSA said:


> Can you please identify whether this is Lapis OR Bleu Sèvres Porcelain? I was forcing myself to see the pyrite flecks in the Lapis but just not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> If Lapis with alternating ALL GOLD MOTIFS was ever offered as an LE in the past (which I want to believe it was), VCA will not repeat this design.
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have very accurate intel - thank you [emoji257]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lapis is Lapis; Porcelain is well...Porcelain. If you are referring to the colour, the Vendôme special is called “Bleu Sèvres Porcelain.”
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard the same thing [emoji20]



Sotheby's sold a 20-motif of lapis with alternating YG last month in their Fine Jewels auction. The catalog stated it was from 1970. It sold for $20,000. They also sold a 20-motif in all lapis. I got to try it on and it was gorgeous. That sold for $32,500. The catalog did not state what year it was from though.


----------



## swisshera

sailorstripes said:


> Sotheby's sold a 20-motif of lapis with alternating YG last month in their Fine Jewels auction. The catalog stated it was from 1970. It sold for $20,000. They also sold a 20-motif in all lapis. I got to try it on and it was gorgeous. That sold for $32,500. The catalog did not state what year it was from though.


Yes I remember seeing the 2 Lapis necklaces too at Sotheby's. They were gorgeous I think my girlfriend was planning to bid on it too.


----------



## sailorstripes

I hope your friend won one of them (or both!). They were amazing. You could tell the lapis/YG was from 1970. The motifs were not like they are today, they seemed a bit smaller to my eye. I loved both necklaces but only had time to try on one and had to go with all lapis. Truly a dream necklace!


----------



## swisshera

sailorstripes said:


> I hope your friend won one of them (or both!). They were amazing. You could tell the lapis/YG was from 1970. The motifs were not like they are today, they seemed a bit smaller to my eye. I loved both necklaces but only had time to try on one and had to go with all lapis. Truly a dream necklace!


My girlfriend said she was going to bid on it for her mom, I don't know how it turned out but she asked me if I were to bid on it. I said I would wait for the 50th release first, which I am patiently waiting for my pieces to arrive.


----------



## HADASSA

sailorstripes said:


> Sotheby's sold a 20-motif of lapis with alternating YG last month in their Fine Jewels auction. The catalog stated it was from 1970. It sold for $20,000. They also sold a 20-motif in all lapis. I got to try it on and it was gorgeous. That sold for $32,500. The catalog did not state what year it was from though.



Thank you for confirmation that the Lapis/All Gold was indeed offered - thought it was more recent than 1970 though. Surprised that it went for less than the All Lapis.



swisshera said:


> My girlfriend said she was going to bid on it for her mom, I don't know how it turned out but she asked me if I were to bid on it. I said I would wait for the 50th release first, which I am patiently waiting for my pieces to arrive.



Lapis and alternating Pave - gosh I can only dream


----------



## San2222

HADASSA said:


> Can you please identify whether this is Lapis OR Bleu Sèvres Porcelain? I was forcing myself to see the pyrite flecks in the Lapis but just not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> If Lapis with alternating ALL GOLD MOTIFS was ever offered as an LE in the past (which I want to believe it was), VCA will not repeat this design.
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have very accurate intel - thank you [emoji257]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lapis is Lapis; Porcelain is well...Porcelain. If you are referring to the colour, the Vendôme special is called “Bleu Sèvres Porcelain.”
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard the same thing [emoji20]


Yes u r right, I meant blue sevres porcelain


----------



## this_is_rj

Does anyone have any intel on Rock Crystal? Is the Rock Crystal 20 motif currently available in store and/or is it only being offered to VIP's like the lapis? Will it be LE or form part of the permanent collection? I am also interested if it is set in rose or yellow gold and cost please. I would really appreciate any information. Thanks ladies.


----------



## swisshera

this_is_rj said:


> Does anyone have any intel on Rock Crystal? Is the Rock Crystal 20 motif currently available in store and/or is it only being offered to VIP's like the lapis? Will it be LE or form part of the permanent collection? I am also interested if it is set in rose or yellow gold and cost please. I would really appreciate any information. Thanks ladies.


Rock Crystal is in yellow gold, offered in 5 motifs bracelet and 20 motifs necklace. I didn't check the prices


----------



## this_is_rj

Hi ladies, I just asked VCA live chat about the 20 motif necklaces for the anniversary and this is what they said;

As part of the 50th year celebration of Alhambra and to pay homage to the early Alhambra sautoirs, we have created a special Alhambra pieces in lapis lazuli and rock crystal. These materials adorned Alhambra necklaces in 70s and 80s. It was a choice to produce these pieces in limited quantities, reserved for our top collectors. There are other styles that are special for this year as well that may be the perfect fit!

They confirmed lapis to me, Lapis and Rock Crystal will only be offered to VIP's.


----------



## tbbbjb

HADASSA said:


> Thank you for confirmation that the Lapis/All Gold was indeed offered - thought it was more recent than 1970 though. Surprised that it went for less than the All Lapis.
> 
> 
> 
> Lapis and alternating Pave - gosh I can only dream



In September of 2009, Van Cleef & Arpels’  launched a 70th Anniversary of the American Adventure, by issuing two Special Edition Vintage Alhambra necklaces:

- 10 motif necklace in alternating lapis-lazuli & yellow gold ($7,200)

- 10 motif necklace in alternating malachite & yellow gold ($6,800)

Only 100 of each were made.

These pieces were made to commemorate that it was in 1939, the Arpels brothers Julien, Claude and Louis, embarked on an American adventure that ultimately led Van Cleef & Arpels to becoming one of the most renowned jewelers in the United States.
	

		
			
		

		
	





HTH


----------



## HADASSA

this_is_rj said:


> Hi ladies, I just asked VCA live chat about the 20 motif necklaces for the anniversary and this is what they said;
> 
> As part of the 50th year celebration of Alhambra and to pay homage to the early Alhambra sautoirs, we have created a special Alhambra pieces in lapis lazuli and rock crystal. These materials adorned Alhambra necklaces in 70s and 80s. It was a choice to produce these pieces in limited quantities, reserved for our top collectors. *There are other styles that are special for this year as well that may be the perfect fit!*
> 
> They confirmed lapis to me, Lapis and Rock Crystal will only be offered to VIP's.



These "other styles" that they speak of forms part of the permanent collection, so no need to rush.

If you are really into a blue, maybe you can wait it out for the Blue Agate which will be offered in YG later on in the year (just restating what was posted earlier if you did not read through the thread).

I don't know why the SAs are hiding the fact that the true LE pieces are only for their VIP clients - it's all out there anyway and we shall live vicariously through our members who have been lucky enough to be offered these pieces.


----------



## HADASSA

tbbbjb said:


> In September of 2009, Van Cleef & Arpels’  launched a 70th Anniversary of the American Adventure, by issuing two Special Edition Vintage Alhambra necklaces:
> 
> - 10 motif necklace in alternating lapis-lazuli & yellow gold ($7,200)
> 
> - 10 motif necklace in alternating malachite & yellow gold ($6,800)
> 
> Only 100 of each were made.
> 
> These pieces were made to commemorate that it was in 1939, the Arpels brothers Julien, Claude and Louis, embarked on an American adventure that ultimately led Van Cleef & Arpels to becoming one of the most renowned jewelers in the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4064201
> View attachment 4064202
> 
> 
> HTH



Thank you @tbbbjb, this is what I recalled (more recent than 1970) but didn't know specifics


----------



## texasgirliegirl

tbbbjb said:


> In September of 2009, Van Cleef & Arpels’  launched a 70th Anniversary of the American Adventure, by issuing two Special Edition Vintage Alhambra necklaces:
> 
> - 10 motif necklace in alternating lapis-lazuli & yellow gold ($7,200)
> 
> - 10 motif necklace in alternating malachite & yellow gold ($6,800)
> 
> Only 100 of each were made.
> 
> These pieces were made to commemorate that it was in 1939, the Arpels brothers Julien, Claude and Louis, embarked on an American adventure that ultimately led Van Cleef & Arpels to becoming one of the most renowned jewelers in the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4064201
> View attachment 4064202
> 
> 
> HTH


I’m fortunate to own the malachite version thanks to the gentle encouragement of a certain TPF friend.


----------



## Bethc

tbbbjb said:


> In September of 2009, Van Cleef & Arpels’  launched a 70th Anniversary of the American Adventure, by issuing two Special Edition Vintage Alhambra necklaces:
> 
> - 10 motif necklace in alternating lapis-lazuli & yellow gold ($7,200)
> 
> - 10 motif necklace in alternating malachite & yellow gold ($6,800)
> 
> Only 100 of each were made.
> 
> These pieces were made to commemorate that it was in 1939, the Arpels brothers Julien, Claude and Louis, embarked on an American adventure that ultimately led Van Cleef & Arpels to becoming one of the most renowned jewelers in the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4064201
> View attachment 4064202
> 
> 
> HTH



I had one of each and sold them because I wasn’t wearing much yg at that time [emoji85][emoji25]


----------



## tbbbjb

Bethc said:


> I had one of each and sold them because I wasn’t wearing much yg at that time [emoji85][emoji25]



I feel your pain! I feel bad about passing up the lapis and never even considering the malachite when I had the chance!


----------



## Sparkledolll

More pics from my SA [emoji16]


----------



## park56

Natalie j said:


> More pics from my SA [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4064497
> View attachment 4064498


That bracelet is particularly beautiful. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## gagabag

The bracelet is growing on me. I’m so tempted now [emoji37]


----------



## tbbbjb

HADASSA said:


> Thank you @tbbbjb, this is what I recalled (more recent than 1970) but didn't know specifics



Just a thought but maybe a 20 motif yellow gold with alternating lapis was offered in the 1970s?  If it was, it makes sense that these were only offered in 10 motifs and no 20s, 5 motif bracelets or earrings.

It could just be me, but it might explain why the current release is only 20 motif necklaces and 5 motif bracelets and only one 2 motif earring.  It would leave the door open to offer a LE in a 10 motif necklace in the future.

Which brings me to an intriguing question: Has anyone ever successful been able to SO a soldout LE?


----------



## luckylove

Natalie j said:


> More pics from my SA [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4064497
> View attachment 4064498



Wow! The earrings are even more beautiful than I imagined!


----------



## innerpeace85

Natalie j said:


> More pics from my SA [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4064497
> View attachment 4064498


Gorgeous!! I love the 2 motif earrings. If only they would make it in sweet+vintage combo..


----------



## HADASSA

tbbbjb said:


> Just a thought but maybe a 20 motif yellow gold with alternating lapis was offered in the 1970s?  If it was, it makes sense that these were only offered in 10 motifs and no 20s, 5 motif bracelets or earrings.
> 
> It could just be me, but it might explain why the current release is only 20 motif necklaces and 5 motif bracelets and only one 2 motif earring.  It would leave the door open to offer a LE in a 10 motif necklace in the future.
> 
> Which brings me to an intriguing question: Has anyone ever successful been able to SO a soldout LE?



Can’t answer your question about SOing a sold out LE but if you recall, the 20 and 5 Malachite/Pavé were released for the relocation of the Milan Boutique to Via Montenapoleone in 2015.

The 10 was later released - not LE and for no special occasion. Maybe the same might happen with these.


----------



## swisshera

Natalie j said:


> More pics from my SA [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4064497
> View attachment 4064498


Loving both the earrings and the bracelet. Thank you for the temptation, as if I need more


----------



## thyme

tbbbjb said:


> Just a thought but maybe a 20 motif yellow gold with alternating lapis was offered in the 1970s?  If it was, it makes sense that these were only offered in 10 motifs and no 20s, 5 motif bracelets or earrings.
> 
> It could just be me, but it might explain why the current release is only 20 motif necklaces and 5 motif bracelets and only one 2 motif earring.  It would leave the door open to offer a LE in a 10 motif necklace in the future.
> 
> Which brings me to an intriguing question: Has anyone ever successful been able to SO a soldout LE?



i am waiting for my pink sevres in  10 motif and 5 motif. no alternating diamonds for me though! but i know another client in the same store did order pink sevres with alternating diamonds in 20 motif! would love to see that.


----------



## safari88

Just saw the pics of lapis version in another forum. They are beyond amazing


----------



## Stephy

gagabag said:


> The bracelet is growing on me. I’m so tempted now [emoji37]
> View attachment 4064687


How much is this bracelet and the earrings please? Thanks in advance!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I heard they only made 8 necklaces worldwide and they were only sold to the VVIPs of the VIPs.


----------



## Lisa-SH

candeyige said:


> Just saw the pics of lapis version in another forum. They are beyond amazing


Yes, saw that post as well. Also the bracelet is amazing as well.


----------



## Coconuts40

Lisa-SH said:


> Yes, saw that post as well. Also the bracelet is amazing as well.
> View attachment 4067293



Hi @Lisa-SH the lapis bracelet looks beautiful on you (as does your Hermes jacket  ).  Did you see this bracelet at Birks in Toronto?  thanks!!


----------



## Lisa-SH

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi @Lisa-SH the lapis bracelet looks beautiful on you (as does your Hermes jacket  ).  Did you see this bracelet at Birks in Toronto?  thanks!!


Hi Coconuts, oh no, it is not me. That is the same post I saw this afternoon (in another APP/forum),  that candeyige mentioned earlier in this thread. It seems to me the original poster is located at HK and just shared the lapis motifs alternating with pave diamond necklaces and bracelet this afternoon from Boutique Van Cleef & Arpels Hong Kong - Lee Gardens.

.


----------



## Coconuts40

Lisa-SH said:


> Hi Coconuts, oh no, it is not me. That is the same post I saw this afternoon (in another APP/forum),  that candeyige mentioned earlier in this thread. It seems to me the original poster is located at HK and just shared the lapis motifs alternating with pave diamond necklaces and bracelet this afternoon from Boutique Van Cleef & Arpels Hong Kong - Lee Gardens.
> 
> .



Oh, I got so excited for a second!! Thank you for the clarification.
I spoke to VCA at Yorkdale and my understanding is the lapis is not coming to Canada - so I got so excited when I saw your post, I guess wishful thinking !!!

Thank you for sharing, I wish I could get to Hong Kong, the bracelet is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Lisa-SH

Coconuts40 said:


> Oh, I got so excited for a second!! Thank you for the clarification.
> I spoke to VCA at Yorkdale and my understanding is the lapis is not coming to Canada - so I got so excited when I saw your post, I guess wishful thinking !!!
> 
> Thank you for sharing, I wish I could get to Hong Kong, the bracelet is gorgeous!!!


I agree the lapis is so beautiful~~~


----------



## Notorious Pink

The lapis stunning; fortunately if I have to choose, the pg/mop is much more ‘practical’ for me.

Funny, though - I don’t have a lot of wg pieces (and none by VCA) but I really like the wg/onyx pieces too. The combo is striking, neutral and so wearable. I am really afraid to start down the wg path when pg is my ‘thing’.....ugh, my list just grew by a lot!!!


----------



## Iyang

etoupebirkin said:


> I heard they only made 8 necklaces worldwide and they were only sold to the VVIPs of the VIPs.



I really hope they only made eight worldwide but I am pretty sure that’s not the case


----------



## etoupebirkin

Iyang said:


> I really hope they only made eight worldwide but I am pretty sure that’s not the case


It’s what my Neimans SA told me. Another client and TPFer asked my SA about Lapis Alhambra and she, in turn, inquired with VCA.


----------



## Suzie

I have some exciting news (for me). My onyx white gold Alhambra(Dover Street) 20 motif has arrived and I picked her up today. I ordered back in January and I was told 6 months, then 8 months but it came in 5.


----------



## Suzie

It is stunning and I love it.


----------



## this_is_rj

Congratulations Suzie. I love white gold and onyx together, it is striking and so chic.


----------



## Suzie

this_is_rj said:


> Congratulations Suzie. The love white gold and onyx together, it is striking and so chic.


Thank, even though I hated the wait, it was worth it.


----------



## gagabag

Suzie said:


> I have some exciting news (for me). My onyx white gold Alhambra(Dover Street) 20 motif has arrived and I picked her up today. I ordered back in January and I was told 6 months, then 8 months but it came in 5.



Oh wow Suzie! Yay! Finally! It looks awesome! Congrats! Now I’m kicking myself for not getting one


----------



## Suzie

gagabag said:


> Oh wow Suzie! Yay! Finally! It looks awesome! Congrats! Now I’m kicking myself for not getting one


Maybe you still can?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Suzie said:


> I have some exciting news (for me). My onyx white gold Alhambra(Dover Street) 20 motif has arrived and I picked her up today. I ordered back in January and I was told 6 months, then 8 months but it came in 5.



Oh Suzie, this is gorgeous!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Suzie

BBC said:


> Oh Suzie, this is gorgeous!!!! Congratulations!!!


Thanks sweetie, I am so happy with the necklace.


----------



## Lisa-SH

Suzie said:


> It is stunning and I love it.


Congrats, it is such stunning piece.


----------



## swisshera

Suzie said:


> I have some exciting news (for me). My onyx white gold Alhambra(Dover Street) 20 motif has arrived and I picked her up today. I ordered back in January and I was told 6 months, then 8 months but it came in 5.


Congrats!! It is such a chic piece to have! I think the wait is worth it!


----------



## Suzie

Lisa-SH said:


> Congrats, it is such stunning piece.


Thank you Lisa.


----------



## Suzie

swisshera said:


> Congrats!! It is such a chic piece to have! I think the wait is worth it!


Thanks swisshera, I am so excited that it has finally arrived.


----------



## Coconuts40

Suzie said:


> I have some exciting news (for me). My onyx white gold Alhambra(Dover Street) 20 motif has arrived and I picked her up today. I ordered back in January and I was told 6 months, then 8 months but it came in 5.



Congratulations Suzie!  I really really love this combo on WG/Onyx.  I saw the 50th Anniversary offering and was blown away at how beautiful it looks IRL.  Congratulations and enjoy it in good health.  xx


----------



## swisshera

Suzie said:


> Thanks swisshera, I am so excited that it has finally arrived.


I am excited for you too! When I was in the Dover Street Market, the lady told that once they were sold out of it, they won't be making more. Did you get it via SO? Anyhow that's not important it is here with you now that's soild, I am sure you will wear it a lot. Cheers!


----------



## luckylove

Suzie said:


> I have some exciting news (for me). My onyx white gold Alhambra(Dover Street) 20 motif has arrived and I picked her up today. I ordered back in January and I was told 6 months, then 8 months but it came in 5.



Your necklace is gorgeous! Wear it in the best of health! 
I recently went to see the anniversary offerings expecting to fall in love with the grey mop/rose gold combo. As beautiful as that combo was on the tray, it did not do much against my coloring. However, I was truly blown away by the striking onyx set in white gold!! You chose such a stunning combination... Enjoy!


----------



## HADASSA

@Suzie, your dream come true - enjoy in the best of health, happiness and excitement


----------



## nicole0612

Suzie said:


> It is stunning and I love it.


So happy for you!  I know you have been waiting a long time for this and it is truly gorgeous.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Suzie said:


> I have some exciting news (for me). My onyx white gold Alhambra(Dover Street) 20 motif has arrived and I picked her up today. I ordered back in January and I was told 6 months, then 8 months but it came in 5.


Gorgeous! Wear it in the best of health!!!


----------



## swisshera

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/10/fashion/van-cleef-arpels-alhambra.html 

An article from NY times a couple days ago.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

swisshera said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/10/fashion/van-cleef-arpels-alhambra.html
> 
> An article from NY times a couple days ago.


The Times article incorrectly to referred to the gray mop and the rock crystal pieces as limited edition.
None are numbered and from what I understand, both offerings will become part of the permanent collection.


----------



## swisshera

texasgirliegirl said:


> The Times article incorrectly to referred to the gray mop and the rock crystal pieces as limited edition.
> None are numbered and from what I understand, both offerings will become part of the permanent collection.


I see, thank you for verifying the info.  A SA told me the difference between a limited edition and a special edition, which I don't know what these releases are. I asked about the Lapis and I was told they are not numbered neither.  I am waiting for my lapis to arrive but I am pretty sure they are not numbered.


----------



## Iyang

swisshera said:


> I see, thank you for verifying the info.  A SA told me the difference between a limited edition and a special edition, which I don't know what these releases are. I asked about the Lapis and I was told they are not numbered neither.  I am waiting for my lapis to arrive but I am pretty sure they are not numbered.



The Lapis necklace and bracelet are NOT numbered.


----------



## NewBe

Iyang said:


> The Lapis necklace and bracelet are NOT numbered.


So only the watches are numbered?
I was told lapis/pave are limited?...whatever that is suppose to mean now (50pieces is number and 8pieces aren't if we the intel we have here is correct)


----------



## swisshera

NewBe said:


> So only the watches are numbered?
> I was told lapis/pave are limited?...whatever that is suppose to mean now (50pieces is number and 8pieces aren't if we the intel we have here is correct)


The watches are numbered (which I was offered to pick a number for it so that's for sure), and the Lapis/ pave I was told, could be coming out from time to time even thought they seem rare now (my store told me even if it is sold out, there is still a slight chance that it can pop out out of the blue next year). Those are not numbered from what the store told me.


----------



## Iyang

Lapis Alhambra making its debut on May 23rd


----------



## texasgirliegirl

swisshera said:


> I see, thank you for verifying the info.  A SA told me the difference between a limited edition and a special edition, which I don't know what these releases are. I asked about the Lapis and I was told they are not numbered neither.  I am waiting for my lapis to arrive but I am pretty sure they are not numbered.


I can see how the lapis might be considered a limited edition because it is truly LIMITED.
If the gray mop and the RC are going to become regular stock items, I don't see how they will be regarded as limited in any way.
The lapis is truly limited because it will not be widely available...or so they say.  
Perhaps we will all be surprised.  Wouldn't this be wonderful for those who have been longing for lapis?


----------



## swisshera

texasgirliegirl said:


> I can see how the lapis might be considered a limited edition because it is truly LIMITED.
> If the gray mop and the RC are going to become regular stock items, I don't see how they will be regarded as limited in any way.
> The lapis is truly limited because it will not be widely available...or so they say.
> Perhaps we will all be surprised.  Wouldn't this be wonderful for those who have been longing for lapis?


Yes I have been waiting for lapis for at least a year and am just so surprised that it comes! My person told me that they didn't do just 8 sets of them but regardless they are rare.


----------



## TankerToad

Has anyone here bought the earrings yet?
Sorry if I missed the post if you did. However just went to see these new pieces yesterday and liked them more than I thought [emoji28]
Also fell in love with some other VCA[emoji6]
But first want to hear any thoughts about these beauties.
To anyone who has them:
Are you enjoying them ??
Easy to wear ?


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## texasgirliegirl

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 4069232


I still need to go see these pieces in person. 
Gorgeous gorgeous earrings!!  Omg please do post photos if you purchase them. 
I already have the three stone earrings and my current mommy focused lifestyle doesn’t really call for such glamourous earrings but I absolutely love them.


----------



## TankerToad

texasgirliegirl said:


> I still need to go see these pieces in person.
> Gorgeous gorgeous earrings!!  Omg please do post photos if you purchase them.
> I already have the three stone earrings and my current mommy focused lifestyle doesn’t really call for such glamourous earrings but I absolutely love them.



Honestly was sure I would not like these in person 
I have to also tell you they do not photograph well
The necklace and earrings are much more sparkly and dynamic in real life.
They photograph a bit flat IMO.
Seems to me the two motif earrings  can be worn day to night.
They do not at all feel  formal (again IMO)
Can see them worn with flowing floral  summer dresses - summer suits and light or white denim 
I tried them on with a grey sweater and black pants and could have easily walked out of VCA wearing them - just like that ! Boom. But alas did not - but still obsessing about them.
The 20 motif matching necklace is also fab but at over 50K would need major planning .....


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## Iyang




----------



## Sparkledolll

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 4069206
> 
> Has anyone here bought the earrings yet?
> Sorry if I missed the post if you did. However just went to see these new pieces yesterday and liked them more than I thought [emoji28]
> Also fell in love with some other VCA[emoji6]
> But first want to hear any thoughts about these beauties.
> To anyone who has them:
> Are you enjoying them ??
> Easy to wear ?



Hi TT, I tried them on and they’re really pretty! I’m not a dangly earrings person so I didn’t get them. I posted a mod pic of my SA wearing them a few pages back. 

Does anyone know if rock crystal is limited edition or will it be available as part of the permanent collection?


----------



## ShyShy

swisshera said:


> The watches are numbered (which I was offered to pick a number for it so that's for sure), and the Lapis/ pave I was told, could be coming out from time to time even thought they seem rare now (my store told me even if it is sold out, there is still a slight chance that it can pop out out of the blue next year). Those are not numbered from what the store told me.


They are making the lapis 20 motif and bracelet limited by producing it on a case by case basis.  Apparently they will need to approve your customer profile first before making it for you.


----------



## ShyShy

Natalie j said:


> Does anyone know if rock crystal is limited edition or will it be available as part of the permanent collection?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4069295



They will be limited like the lapis.  Produced for clients on a case by case basis.


----------



## ShyShy

texasgirliegirl said:


> I still need to go see these pieces in person.
> Gorgeous gorgeous earrings!!  Omg please do post photos if you purchase them.
> I already have the three stone earrings and my current mommy focused lifestyle doesn’t really call for such glamourous earrings but I absolutely love them.



TGG, I think they are very similar to the 3 stone ones.  They are lovely on, probably my first pick within the GMOP range but they feel duplicative if you already have the magic ones.  Like TT said, it’s surprisingly easy to wear.  Not much more glamorous than your beautiful 3 motifs.  I wish they made the onyx/pave 2 motif earrings!


----------



## swisshera

ShyShy said:


> They are making the lapis 20 motif and bracelet limited by producing it on a case by case basis.  Apparently they will need to approve your customer profile first before making it for you.


I actually just bought both the lapis 20 motifs and bracelet, I see that's why it took my store a few days


----------



## valnsw

TankerToad said:


> Honestly was sure I would not like these in person
> I have to also tell you they do not photograph well
> The necklace and earrings are much more sparkly and dynamic in real life.
> They photograph a bit flat IMO.
> Seems to me the two motif earrings  can be worn day to night.
> They do not at all feel  formal (again IMO)
> Can see them worn with flowing floral  summer dresses - summer suits and light or white denim
> I tried them on with a grey sweater and black pants and could have easily walked out of VCA wearing them - just like that ! Boom. But alas did not - but still obsessing about them.
> The 20 motif matching necklace is also fab but at over 50K would need major planning .....



ITA! I tried the gmop pave earclips & didn’t expect them to be so easy to wear.

I’m also obsessing over them. Like u, I think they are a pair that u can easily walk out of vca wearing them. But unfortunately, this requires some thinking since like TGG, my lifestyle’s also abit more mummy-focused.

But I did walk out with the pave frivole mini earstuds though


----------



## ShyShy

TankerToad said:


> Honestly was sure I would not like these in person
> I have to also tell you they do not photograph well
> The necklace and earrings are much more sparkly and dynamic in real life.
> They photograph a bit flat IMO.
> Seems to me the two motif earrings  can be worn day to night.
> They do not at all feel  formal (again IMO)
> Can see them worn with flowing floral  summer dresses - summer suits and light or white denim
> I tried them on with a grey sweater and black pants and could have easily walked out of VCA wearing them - just like that ! Boom. But alas did not - but still obsessing about them.
> The 20 motif matching necklace is also fab but at over 50K would need major planning .....


I agree, the two motif is so versatile.  Best pick of the GMOP bunch I reckon.


----------



## ShyShy

swisshera said:


> I actually just bought both the lapis 20 motifs and bracelet, I see that's why it took my store a few days


I knew they’d approve your request, for sure!  You have so many gorgeous pieces from the house, a true VCA connoisseur!


----------



## TankerToad

valnsw said:


> ITA! I tried the gmop pave earclips & didn’t expect them to be so easy to wear.
> 
> I’m also obsessing over them. Like u, I think they are a pair that u can easily walk out of vca wearing them. But unfortunately, this requires some thinking since like TGG, my lifestyle’s also abit more mummy-focused.
> 
> But I did walk out with the pave frivole mini earstuds though



Congrats !!
Beautiful choice 
Thanks for your comments -
You are helping to enable me [emoji173]️


----------



## TankerToad

ShyShy said:


> I agree, the two motif is so versatile.  Best pick of the GMOP bunch I reckon.



Think you maybe right


----------



## texasgirliegirl

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 4069280
> View attachment 4069281


You have beautifully captured the magic of gray mother of pearl with this photo. 
Truly my favorite combination.


----------



## aki_sato

Iyang said:


> View attachment 4068901
> 
> Lapis Alhambra making its debut on May 23rd


On my birthday 
I wish they make the earrings in lapis again!

As much as I like to think I can splash 50k on my birthday as it’s my special day  my sensible part and my depleted saving won’t allow me!

Looking forward to those who are getting this beautiful piece!


----------



## park56

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 4069280
> View attachment 4069281


This picture is stunning!


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## Notorious Pink

Forget it, I’m dead. [emoji173]️[emoji43][emoji173]️ that PG/GMOP bracelet will be mine soon!!!!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Suzie said:


> I have some exciting news (for me). My onyx white gold Alhambra(Dover Street) 20 motif has arrived and I picked her up today. I ordered back in January and I was told 6 months, then 8 months but it came in 5.



This is so stunning. I’m dying.


----------



## Zais5

swisshera said:


> I actually just bought both the lapis 20 motifs and bracelet, I see that's why it took my store a few days


Congratulations, my dear! As for me, I’m not so lucky again. Do you remember about my desire to buy a lapis watch?)) so, today I was talking with my SA in Paris about a necklace and a bracelet. We discussed everything, I asked her to send me some pictures, and 1 min later she wrote me that all 3 items from her boutique (1 necklace and 2 bracelets those were available 1 min ago) just had been sold((( so, if you decide to sell you watch, give me a sign)


----------



## chaneljewel

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 4070022
> View attachment 4070023


Oh my...gorgeous!


----------



## swisshera

Zais5 said:


> Congratulations, my dear! As for me, I’m not so lucky again. Do you remember about my desire to buy a lapis watch?)) so, today I was talking with my SA in Paris about a necklace and a bracelet. We discussed everything, I asked her to send me some pictures, and 1 min later she wrote me that all 3 items from her boutique (1 necklace and 2 bracelets those were available 1 min ago) just had been sold((( so, if you decide to sell you watch, give me a sign)


Sorry to hear that. It is frustrating how they say something is available when they are not. I shop from 4 VCA stores worldwide, and only 1 store told me about the Lapis set, which mean that store "allows" me to buy from their offering. Another store told me about the bracelet, which means they can offer it to me, then 2 stores just didn't say anything about it. Did your Paris store tell you that they are available for purchase, or you wanted to see pictures and they have them in stock but you can't buy them? The lapis watch won't be ready until Sept/ Oct I was told. Anyhow, I think my husband was the one who asked me to get the watch FOMO, and perhaps I will stack it up with the bracelet and hope it works out.


----------



## periogirl28

I was lucky to see the entire grey MoP/ RG set and be the first customer to try on the necklace and bracelet a few days ago. I think the store is having a launch event soon for this and the WG Oynx collection. Congrats to those who have purchased your pieces!


----------



## TankerToad

periogirl28 said:


> I was lucky to see the entire grey MoP/ RG set and be the first customer to try on the necklace and bracelet a few days ago. I think the store is having a launch event soon for this and the WG Oynx collection. Congrats to those who have purchased
> What did you think ?


----------



## casablanca217

did anyone buy Rock Crystal?
My Boutique will determine buyer by lot. 
I have already entered the lot for 20P necklace.
The winner of my boutique  will be decided until middle of June.

I am curious about number of applicants  for RC.


----------



## Iyang

casablanca217 said:


> did anyone buy Rock Crystal?
> My Boutique will determine buyer by lot.
> I have already entered the lot for 20P necklace.
> The winner of my boutique  will be decided until middle of June.
> 
> I am curious about number of applicants  for RC.



I bought it from my boutique in the US already.  Should have it in by end of this week.


----------



## casablanca217

wow! Congratulations! 
Your availability looks quite easy. 
What did you buy, either 5P or 20P?
Do you know how many pieces each will be sold?


----------



## Iyang

casablanca217 said:


> wow! Congratulations!
> Your availability looks quite easy.
> What did you buy, either 5P or 20P?
> Do you know how many pieces each will be sold?



I bought the 20p necklace and no idea how many will be sold.  

If you want to know the price for the rock crystal LE  Rock crystal bracelet $4550, necklace $18,200


----------



## casablanca217

Iyang said:


> I bought it from my boutique in the US already.  Should have it in by end of this week.





Iyang said:


> I bought the 20p necklace and no idea how many will be sold.
> 
> If you want to know the price for the rock crystal LE  Rock crystal bracelet $4550, necklace $18,200


Thank you! These prices are exactly same as green Malachite. My Ginza Boutique is as well.
Looking forward to seeing your picture. Please post your beautiful RC.


----------



## Meowwu

casablanca217 said:


> did anyone buy Rock Crystal?
> My Boutique will determine buyer by lot.
> I have already entered the lot for 20P necklace.
> The winner of my boutique  will be decided until middle of June.
> 
> I am curious about number of applicants  for RC.


There might be answer to this earlier on already but are the rc pieces limited edition? Tia


----------



## casablanca217

Meowwu said:


> There might be answer to this earlier on already but are the rc pieces limited edition? Tia


Yes, RC is limited edition. 
Accordingly, my Boutique will determine buyer of RC by lot.


----------



## HADASSA

Iyang said:


> The Lapis necklace and bracelet are NOT numbered.



It's a bit confusing - if these pieces are truly LE, then it should stand to reason that they should be numbered???



casablanca217 said:


> Yes, RC is limited edition.
> Accordingly, my Boutique will determine buyer of RC by lot.



I find the "lot" system very fair, since there is no bias on the part of SAs to choose whom they think worthy enough to purchase these pieces.


----------



## sbelle

HADASSA said:


> It's a bit confusing - if these pieces are truly LE, then it should stand to reason that they should be numbered???.



You would think!  VCA sometimes is unpredictable.    

My 20 motif blue porcelain Paris limited edition necklace is not numbered.  I have a different certificate of authenticity that has an explanation of the event the piece was offered for and that is was a Paris only limited edition, but the piece itself isn’t  numbered .


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> You would think!  VCA sometimes is unpredictable.
> 
> My 20 motif blue porcelain Paris limited edition necklace is not numbered.  I have a different certificate of authenticity that has an explanation of the event the piece was offered for and that is was a Paris only limited edition, but the piece itself isn’t  numbered .


Sbelle is correct. 
My malachite LE is not numbered but my letterwood LE pieces are. 
Btw, I had thought that the RC was going to be widely available (eventually)....confused.


----------



## Meowwu

casablanca217 said:


> Yes, RC is limited edition.
> Accordingly, my Boutique will determine buyer of RC by lot.


Thank you for the confirmation. I can’t seem to find more information or even photos of them online!! Such an elusive collection! Can’t wait to see yours!


----------



## Iyang

Meowwu said:


> Thank you for the confirmation. I can’t seem to find more information or even photos of them online!! Such an elusive collection! Can’t wait to see yours!





Here you go,  put it next to the MOP for comparison purpose


----------



## nicole0612

Iyang said:


> View attachment 4071511
> 
> Here you go,  put it next to the MOP for comparison purpose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4071514


Wow, it really is almost translucent! Lovely.


----------



## Meowwu

Iyang said:


> View attachment 4071511
> 
> Here you go,  put it next to the MOP for comparison purpose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4071514


Thank you for the photo! It looks quite interesting! I guess in a sense rc is like a chameleon depending on the colour underneath it. 

How did you like it?


----------



## Iyang

nicole0612 said:


> Wow, it really is almost translucent! Lovely.



Yeap. So depending what you are wearing it will change color.


----------



## baghagg

Iyang said:


> Yeap. So depending what you are wearing it will change color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4071539


Matches everything!  Wow!


----------



## cherylc

i really want to see the rock crystal against someone’s skin. curious how seethrough it is!


----------



## swisshera

cherylc said:


> i really want to see the rock crystal against someone’s skin. curious how seethrough it is!


I have the pictures but can't post them. Let me PM you


----------



## Meowwu

swisshera said:


> I have the pictures but can't post them. Let me PM you


May I get a photo as well, please? Thank you.


----------



## Iyang

Here is a picture comparing Lapis to the Paris LE porcelain blue


----------



## casablanca217

swisshera said:


> I have the pictures but can't post them. Let me PM you


Could you send me the picture as well? Many thanks!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Great article in the NYT about the 50th Anniversary...

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/10/fashion/van-cleef-arpels-alhambra.html


----------



## NewBe

Iyang said:


> View attachment 4071728
> 
> Here is a picture comparing Lapis to the Paris LE porcelain blue


Thanks for sharing the comparison pic. 
Is the lapis bracelet and necklace available for purchase now (if the SA offers you)? Or to be released at later date?  Thanks.


----------



## Iyang

NewBe said:


> Thanks for sharing the comparison pic.
> Is the lapis bracelet and necklace available for purchase now (if the SA offers you)? Or to be released at later date?  Thanks.



It is available now.


----------



## ShyShy

swisshera said:


> I have the pictures but can't post them. Let me PM you


Would love some pics on them if you don’t mind!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

One 50th hidden in the stack....SO LOVE it....


----------



## Bethc

ALLinTHEbag said:


> One 50th hidden in the stack....SO LOVE it....



Love this!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Zais5

Iyang said:


> It is available now.


In which boutique it’s available? I’ve been  trying to buy w/o success during several  days


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Zais5 said:


> In which boutique it’s available? I’ve been  trying to buy w/o success during several  days


You can’t just buy these pieces. 
They are in very limited quantities and most (if not all) have been spoken for.


----------



## lynne_ross

X


----------



## VCAforever

Zais5 said:


> In which boutique it’s available? I’ve been  trying to buy w/o success during several  days


The rock crystal is limited, but the GMOP/pave and the onyx/pave are not limited and are both avail to buy online. I was in Harrods just a couple of days ago, they were both on display and for sale. So I suppose it depends where you are based? Good luck, they are beautiful pieces, but I would have preferred a 20 motif all in GMOP no pave.


----------



## casablanca217

VCAforever said:


> The rock crystal is limited, but the GMOP/pave and the onyx/pave are not limited and are both avail to buy online. I was in Harrods just a couple of days ago, they were both on display and for sale. So I suppose it depends where you are based? Good luck, they are beautiful pieces, but I would have preferred a 20 motif all in GMOP no pave.


Was Rock Crystal displayed at Harrods? Or just both non-limited items only? Thank you for your advise.


----------



## Zais5

VCAforever said:


> The rock crystal is limited, but the GMOP/pave and the onyx/pave are not limited and are both avail to buy online. I was in Harrods just a couple of days ago, they were both on display and for sale. So I suppose it depends where you are based? Good luck, they are beautiful pieces, but I would have preferred a 20 motif all in GMOP no pave.


I appreciate for your answer, i just interested in lapis, not RC or MOP. I’m in the USA, but have a relationship with VCA in Paris. And I was told there that lapis is already sold out. In the USA I have no chance because I don’t have an impressive history with VCA here


----------



## Meowwu

lynne_ross said:


> Does anyone know is Toronto store is getting rock crystal pieces? I will ask my SA today, but curious if anyone else knows.
> 
> Thx


Have you heard from you SA. My SA is not even aware of the rc collection (or they say). 

I will be in London next month and August. I am debating if I should try my chances in London or Paris (assuming they have stock).


----------



## lynne_ross

x


----------



## casablanca217

lynne_ross said:


> Mine said Toronto is not getting rock crystal or lapis.
> I am going to ask in Paris when I am there in June.



This is my personal opinion for your reference:
In Feb,  I have visited Paris Vendome to get any information. The SA promised me to give any information when it would be availalbe.However, nothing hear from her at present. 
At that time, I wore many Alhambras,however I have never bought at the boutique. 
Accordingly, in order to get such limited pieces,I think relationship between specified SA is important.


----------



## lynne_ross

casablanca217 said:


> This is my personal opinion for your reference:
> In Feb,  I have visited Paris Vendome to get any information. The SA promised me to give any information when it would be availalbe.However, nothing hear from her at present.
> At that time, I wore many Alhambras,however I have never bought at the boutique.
> Accordingly, in order to get such limited pieces,I think relationship between specified SA is important.


I believe this and have no expectation of getting anything but thought I might as well ask! Thanks for sharing


----------



## lynne_ross

These are on my wish list!


----------



## cherylc

lynne_ross said:


> These are on my wish list!



are these available in Toronto now? i’ve checked prices and it seems buying in europe bs canada is almost the same esp with customs etc.


----------



## lynne_ross

X


----------



## cherylc

lynne_ross said:


> Yes I tried this on in Yorkdale yesterday. The 5 motif bracelet is sold out but all the other pieces were in stock. I was SO tempted to buy them but I have 2 other pairs of earrings I want to get first!



i LOVE that bracelet tho i haven’t seen it in person yet. unfortunately no budget for it right now! hoping it may come out in a non pave version.


----------



## Meowwu

I made inquiries with both of my local stores about the rc. They both reaponded that the rc is discontinued and not being produced. Mm...


----------



## Iyang

Just saw this on VCA Facebook page 
	

		
			
		

		
	



It says keep your finger crossed


----------



## swisshera

Iyang said:


> Just saw this on VCA Facebook page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4076456
> 
> It says keep your finger crossed


I just saw your post and it cheers me up! Hope there are more to come for those who wanted the lapis. Cheers! I promised I would share


----------



## Iyang

swisshera said:


> I just saw your post and it cheers me up! Hope there are more to come for those who wanted the laps. Cheers! I promised I would share



It is beautiful!!  You finally received it from Paris 



Here are the bracelets


----------



## swisshera

Iyang said:


> It is beautiful!!  You finally received it from Paris
> View attachment 4076492
> 
> 
> Here are the bracelets


Great, I am hoping for a turquoise now too (assuming you just got that one too?) I need it in yellow gold to complete the set. A fellow tfper enabled me to check with my store and make my wish know. Let's see!!!!  Such a happy day today with your share too


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Iyang said:


> Just saw this on VCA Facebook page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4076456
> 
> It says keep your finger crossed


Seriously?
To me this Ad is mocking those who would like to purchase lapis.  While I am not interested in lapis, there are many collectors who are.  If the SA's information is correct- that ALL lapis is very limited and in fact already spoken for (with deposits) I find that AD with the crossed fingers...mean.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

swisshera said:


> I just saw your post and it cheers me up! Hope there are more to come for those who wanted the lapis. Cheers! I promised I would share


Beautiful!


----------



## swisshera

texasgirliegirl said:


> Seriously?
> To me this Ad is mocking those who would like to purchase lapis.  While I am not interested in lapis, there are many collectors who are.  If the SA's information is correct- that ALL lapis is very limited and in fact already spoken for (with deposits) I find that AD with the crossed fingers...mean.


I was thinking about the same thing too, when I saw it I thought it hints that there might be more to come? I don't know what message they want to send with the ad. I truly hope that there are more to come


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> Seriously?
> To me this Ad is mocking those who would like to purchase lapis.  While I am not interested in lapis, there are many collectors who are.  If the SA's information is correct- that ALL lapis is very limited and in fact already spoken for (with deposits) I find that AD with the crossed fingers...mean.





swisshera said:


> I was thinking about the same thing too, when I saw it I thought it hints that there might be more to come? I don't know what message they want to send with the ad. I truly hope that there are more to come



I thought it meant “keep your fingers crossed that one of the VVIPs refuses theirs.” [emoji23]

Seriously, I think VCA has alienated many of their loyal clientele with the unavailability of these HG pieces.


----------



## swisshera

HADASSA said:


> I thought it meant “keep your fingers crossed that one of the VVIPs refuses theirs.” [emoji23]


How I feel even worse for misunderstanding the message and shared inappropriately. That wasn't classy. 

If they don't want people to know about it and ask about it, I thought they will play it down so that no one will ask about it if they don't have the info already. Like the watches, I didn't see ads anywhere and I think that would make people feel better?!


----------



## HADASSA

swisshera said:


> How I feel even worse for misunderstanding the message and shared inappropriately. That wasn't classy.
> 
> If they don't want people to know about it and ask about it, I thought they will play it down so that no one will ask about it if they don't have the info already. Like the watches, I didn't see ads anywhere and I think that would make people feel better?!



The SAs tried to do a good job of hiding and offering only to their best clients but obviously, it wasn’t as good a job as they thought.

I wonder how the SAs now feel about lying  to their other clients, because it’s exactly what they did.

Some clients who were offered these LEs even admitted that they were by no means any big spenders - go figure...

I emphasized in an earlier post, I would have better appreciated the straight-up truth.


----------



## HADASSA

@swisshera, this is really special [emoji7]

I shall live vicariously through you [emoji8]


----------



## swisshera

HADASSA said:


> The SAs tried to do a good job of hiding and offering only to their best clients but obviously, it wasn’t as good a job as they thought.
> 
> I wonder how the SAs now feel about lying  to their other clients, because it’s exactly what they did.
> 
> Some clients who were offered these LEs even admitted that they were by no means any big spenders - go figure...
> 
> I emphasized in an earlier post, I would have better appreciated the straight-up truth.


Right I remember you told me you prefer the truth. I actually was never told lie. I just didn't hear from some of my SA and I didn't bother to check with those with no news. When one store told me she had only the bracelet for me, I asked her how much for the necklace too and she told me the price. I didn't go further making it uneasy for her by requesting a necklace which wasn't mentioned from her offering. 

I once saw the Dubai Mall edition necklace on their website and I imnediately asked my SA, he said they are super tight with transferring a piece like that so no. But posting something like that really generate a lot of excitement and interest, and I really hope they meant well.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> The SAs tried to do a good job of hiding and offering only to their best clients but obviously, it wasn’t as good a job as they thought.
> 
> I wonder how the SAs now feel about lying  to their other clients, because it’s exactly what they did.
> 
> Some clients who were offered these LEs even admitted that they were by no means any big spenders - go figure...
> 
> I emphasized in an earlier post, I would have better appreciated the straight-up truth.


Their behavior was truly offensive.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

swisshera said:


> How I feel even worse for misunderstanding the message and shared inappropriately. That wasn't classy.
> 
> If they don't want people to know about it and ask about it, I thought they will play it down so that no one will ask about it if they don't have the info already. Like the watches, I didn't see ads anywhere and I think that would make people feel better?!


The more I think about that advertisement with the fingers crossed ...I honestly can’t believe it. 
Vca needs better marketing/PR. 
They are sending very mixed messages.


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

lynne_ross said:


> These are on my wish list!



I was just in VC the other day and noticed them as well! Loving the new rose gold line. I’m so glad it’s a permanent collection now. So beautiful.


----------



## HADASSA

swisshera said:


> Right I remember you told me you prefer the truth. I actually was never told lie. I just didn't hear from some of my SA and I didn't bother to check with those with no news. When one store told me she had only the bracelet for me, I asked her how much for the necklace too and she told me the price. I didn't go further making it uneasy for her by requesting a necklace which wasn't mentioned from her offering.
> 
> I once saw the Dubai Mall edition necklace on their website and I imnediately asked my SA, he said they are super tight with transferring a piece like that so no. But posting something like that really generate a lot of excitement and interest, and I really hope they meant well.



Swisshera, count your blessings that your SAs did not lie to you and I am truly happy for ALL of our members who have been lucky enough to be offered these special pieces - we graciously share in your excitement 

Many of us were lied to by our BOUTIQUE SAs, even about the pieces that would eventually become part of the permanent collection. And like you said, some never even reached out to you. I don't play poker but I think one of the criteria to work at a VCA STAND ALONE boutique is to know how to show a poker face.

And we know the stories all too well that these SAs give us - VCA corporate have their people reading this blog every day and the info is so false, it's funny. Well, I got most of my info from this blog and you know what??? Most of it was very accurate.

So, who are the fools now??? Certainly NOT us but the SAs who lied and VCA corporate for thinking we believe the lies.

I know I showed no diplomacy in my ire against VCA and their practices but I think that it needed to be said.


----------



## sbelle

When I saw the ad I figured it was just part of their recent marketing strategy that the Alhambra line signifies luck , like this ad.




At least I had a SA who was honest with me and told me the lapis would all be spoken for , so I had no illusions .


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> When I saw the ad I figured it was just part of their recent marketing strategy that the Alhambra line signifies luck , like this ad.
> 
> View attachment 4076778
> 
> 
> At least I had a SA who was honest with me and told me the lapis would all be spoken for , so I had no illusions .


This Ad is so adorable!


----------



## aki_sato

Zais5 said:


> I appreciate for your answer, i just interested in lapis, not RC or MOP. I’m in the USA, but have a relationship with VCA in Paris. And I was told there that lapis is already sold out. In the USA I have no chance because I don’t have an impressive history with VCA here


Hello! I just visited Sydney store today but wanted to note that when I went on Sunday, the lapis ones were on display (bracelet and necklace if I’m not mistaken).
I was asking my SA out of interest because I’ve seen on TPF.
She did confirm it’s the 50th Anniversary pieces and asked if I want to have a look and try.
After finding out the prices, I decline as it’s not something I can afford now or anytime sooner so I didn’t want to waste her time.

Would you like my SA details?
I don’t know much about international policy but perhaps VCA Australia can assist?


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> The more I think about that advertisement with the fingers crossed ...I honestly can’t believe it.
> Vca needs better marketing/PR.
> They are sending very mixed messages.





sbelle said:


> When I saw the ad I figured it was just part of their recent marketing strategy that the Alhambra line signifies luck , like this ad.
> 
> View attachment 4076778
> 
> 
> At least I had a SA who was honest with me and told me the lapis would all be spoken for , so I had no illusions .



"Fingers crossed" means to HOPE for good luck. It may not necessarily mean that you WILL have luck. 

TGG is right - it sends a very ambiguous message and contrary to Jacques Arpels' quote, "To be lucky, you have to believe in luck."

The word "HOPE" connotes less certainty than "BELIEVE."


----------



## Lisa-SH

HADASSA said:


> "Fingers crossed" means to HOPE for good luck. It may not necessarily mean that you WILL have luck.
> 
> TGG is right - it sends a very ambiguous message and contrary to Jacques Arpels' quote, "To be lucky, you have to believe in luck."
> 
> The word "HOPE" connotes less certainty than "BELIEVE."


When I saw the finger crossed lapis ad, my first thought/impression was - come to get me, IF you have "such" luck.
Somehow there has a challenging tone embedding inside the ad. Maybe I read too much


----------



## HADASSA

Lisa-SH said:


> When I saw the finger crossed lapis ad, my first thought/impression was - come to get me, IF you have "such" luck.
> Somehow there has a challenging tone embedding inside the ad. Maybe I read too much


Sadly, there was - I don't think you read too much into it at all. Indeed very misleading...


----------



## aki_sato

Ladies,
Please correct me if I’m mistaken.

We are talking about the lapis pieces that are made in limited quantity and offered to only selected clients - correct? (Which in turn has eliminated many VCA loyal clients).

So the ads is ‘mean’ so to speak - due to the above reason?

Apology for being so daft!
I was offered to try the 50th Anniversary lapis pieces but I declined after finding out the prices as it’s not something I can afford now or anytime sooner so I didn’t want to waste her time.

But because the SA did that (so kind to offer me - whom doesn’t have any purchase history) I didn’t realise they are very exclusive and only reserved to certain clients.

Unless I’m missing the point here...


----------



## HADASSA

aki_sato said:


> Ladies,
> Please correct me if I’m mistaken.
> 
> We are talking about the lapis pieces that are made in limited quantity and offered to only selected clients - correct? (Which in turn has eliminated many VCA loyal clients).
> 
> So the ads is ‘mean’ so to speak - due to the above reason?
> 
> Apology for being so daft!
> I was offered to try the 50th Anniversary lapis pieces but I declined after finding out the prices as it’s not something I can afford now or anytime sooner so I didn’t want to waste her time.
> 
> But because the SA did that (so kind to offer me - whom doesn’t have any purchase history) I didn’t realise they are very exclusive and only reserved to certain clients.
> 
> Unless I’m missing the point here...


 You have seen the light


----------



## aki_sato

HADASSA said:


> You have seen the light


Oh right!!!

Lol
I’m very slow


----------



## Iyang

Got my crystal rock necklace.  Want to share it with everyone.  It will match any color cloth you have on.  Very versatile


----------



## MYH

I feel like VCA has taken a page out of the Hermès’s playbook.  You have to be “offered” certain pieces now. Much like the Birkin Kelly shenanigans. I guess they figure it’s working for Hermès, so why not make it work for them too.


----------



## aki_sato

Iyang said:


> Got my crystal rock necklace.  Want to share it with everyone.  It will match any color cloth you have on.  Very versatile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4076856


Congratulations!
So pretty!

They are transparent aren’t they??


----------



## Iyang

Yes they look like clear glass to me.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

aki_sato said:


> Ladies,
> Please correct me if I’m mistaken.
> 
> We are talking about the lapis pieces that are made in limited quantity and offered to only selected clients - correct? (Which in turn has eliminated many VCA loyal clients).
> 
> So the ads is ‘mean’ so to speak - due to the above reason?
> 
> Apology for being so daft!
> I was offered to try the 50th Anniversary lapis pieces but I declined after finding out the prices as it’s not something I can afford now or anytime sooner so I didn’t want to waste her time.
> 
> But because the SA did that (so kind to offer me - whom doesn’t have any purchase history) I didn’t realise they are very exclusive and only reserved to certain clients.
> 
> Unless I’m missing the point here...


It appears that your boutique is the exception by openly displaying this particular piece...possibly because this boutique is new.


----------



## aki_sato

texasgirliegirl said:


> It appears that your boutique is the exception by openly displaying this particular piece...possibly because this boutique is new.


Right right...

Or VCA is not popular here  so not much demand hence a peon like me could have the privilege of being offered to try it 

Though please let me know if I can help anyone who is looking for the lapis...
Happy to check pieces out or share my SA details


----------



## ShyShy

aki_sato said:


> Right right...
> 
> Or VCA is not popular here  so not much demand hence a peon like me could have the privilege of being offered to try it
> 
> Though please let me know if I can help anyone who is looking for the lapis...
> Happy to check pieces out or share my SA details


My understanding is that you may be offered but approval comes from head office


----------



## kimber418

texasgirliegirl said:


> Seriously?
> To me this Ad is mocking those who would like to purchase lapis.  While I am not interested in lapis, there are many collectors who are.  If the SA's information is correct- that ALL lapis is very limited and in fact already spoken for (with deposits) I find that AD with the crossed fingers...mean.



I totally agree with this.  Advertising a product that is only for "select" clients is a turn off.  So a VCA collector sees the ad and goes into her VCA boutique and is told "no sorry we reserve  those
pieces you saw in the ad for our "select" clients.    Oh ok I understand......

Please know.....if they do that on the side .....fine.....but to advertise the piece is awful.  It must be a way of getting the customer in to shop.  But I think it will back-fire.


----------



## this_is_rj

I asked Sydney SA about the Rock Crystal and was told that Sydney was not receiving it. Now that I see that lapis was seen in Sydney I don't know whether the SA was truthful. I am not interested in lapis but would have loved a Rock Crystal necklace find it very hurtful if the SA outright lied to me. While I am not a VVIP I do have what I thought was a good relationship with the store.


----------



## birkin10600

Iyang said:


> Got my crystal rock necklace.  Want to share it with everyone.  It will match any color cloth you have on.  Very versatile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4076856


 Beautiful and your birkin bag![emoji7]


----------



## aki_sato

ShyShy said:


> My understanding is that you may be offered but approval comes from head office


Ah ok! I don’t know much about the do and don’t with VCA as I just started my buying history today.

Having said that, I would like to try to help fellow TPFers who is interested in it as I have received much help over the years from this forum


----------



## aki_sato

this_is_rj said:


> I asked Sydney SA about the Rock Crystal and was told that Sydney was not receiving it. Now that I see that lapis was seen in Sydney I don't know whether the SA was truthful. I am not interested in lapis but would have loved a Rock Crystal necklace find it very hurtful if the SA outright lied to me. While I am not a VVIP I do have what I thought was a good relationship with the store.


Your SA might be telling the truth as I was also interested in the RC and asked the SA and she said what on the display are all that they received for the 50th Anniversary.

However don’t quote me, as I only started my buying history today and it’s only the sweet Alhambra.
So she might be not telling me the truth too if the RC is also for select clients.


----------



## klynneann

I think I'm going to send an email to my VCA SA thanking him for being honest with me in December, when I asked about the 50th Anniversary pieces and he told me flat out that they would really only be for VIP clients.  Thankfully (?) they are out of my price range, so it doesn't sting so much.  But I know I would have been very irritated that these pieces weren't available to everyone if they were in my price range and were something I wanted.  Either way, it was good of him to at least have given it to me straight.


----------



## ShyShy

this_is_rj said:


> I asked Sydney SA about the Rock Crystal and was told that Sydney was not receiving it. Now that I see that lapis was seen in Sydney I don't know whether the SA was truthful. I am not interested in lapis but would have loved a Rock Crystal necklace find it very hurtful if the SA outright lied to me. While I am not a VVIP I do have what I thought was a good relationship with the store.


Perhaps try talking to the SM or ASM?  Sometimes the SAs do not have all the info so they try to 'wing' it by saying whatever.  Also, as I understand it, not every store gets all the pieces in stock to show you what can be ordered, so you may have to order them sight unseen if you really want the limited pieces.  Perhaps worth a try if you are really interested.


----------



## gagabag

this_is_rj said:


> I asked Sydney SA about the Rock Crystal and was told that Sydney was not receiving it. Now that I see that lapis was seen in Sydney I don't know whether the SA was truthful. I am not interested in lapis but would have loved a Rock Crystal necklace find it very hurtful if the SA outright lied to me. While I am not a VVIP I do have what I thought was a good relationship with the store.


I was told the rock crystal may possibly come later. This was after I told my SA I’m not interested on the alternating paves. So perhaps ask again but I would not outright think that your SA lied to you - he/she may not just know it yet then.


----------



## say brooke

swisshera said:


> I actually just bought both the lapis 20 motifs and bracelet, I see that's why it took my store a few days


Where did you buy this, what country?? would LOVE to buy it too!


----------



## say brooke

aki_sato said:


> Right right...
> 
> Or VCA is not popular here  so not much demand hence a peon like me could have the privilege of being offered to try it
> 
> Though please let me know if I can help anyone who is looking for the lapis...
> Happy to check pieces out or share my SA details


Yes please! Can you share the prices & your SA details


----------



## Bethc

.


----------



## aki_sato

I’ll PM you her details


----------



## aki_sato

say brooke said:


> Yes please! Can you share the prices & your SA details


Meant to reply to this msg


----------



## Bethc

Iyang said:


> Just saw this on VCA Facebook page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4076456
> 
> It says keep your finger crossed



Based on the caption, I think this is the blue porcelain from Paris?


----------



## sbelle

Bethc said:


> Based on the caption, I think this is the blue porcelain from Paris?
> 
> View attachment 4078534



Good catch-- I think you are right!  I don't think the Facebook post had that information.


----------



## Iyang

sbelle said:


> Good catch-- I think you are right!  I don't think the Facebook post had that information.



Yeah. It didn’t say it is the vendome edition on Facebook


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Bethc said:


> Based on the caption, I think this is the blue porcelain from Paris?
> 
> View attachment 4078534


Maybe although the blue motifs appear much brighter than porcelain imo.


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> Maybe although the blue motifs appear much brighter than porcelain imo.



Agreed - this is certainly much brighter than my 2012 blue porcelain . Have they lightened the color with the blue porcelain releases since then?


----------



## cherylc

in certain lighting when photographed the blue porcelain can appear lighter. also keeping in mind these photos are photoshopped typically.


----------



## periogirl28

Oh dear I am so sorry I did not see your question. These are pretty and I think Rose Gold suits me but it does change the colour of the gray MoP. I was hoping for a more grey/ WG look. The Rose Gold tends to make the MoP appear brownish. That's just me and how I see the colour, my opinion only.


----------



## luckylove

periogirl28 said:


> Oh dear I am so sorry I did not see your question. These are pretty and I think Rose Gold suits me but it does change the colour of the gray MoP. I was hoping for a more grey/ WG look. The Rose Gold tends to make the MoP appear brownish. That's just me and how I see the colour, my opinion only.



MY DH also thought the rose gold warmed up the color of the stone a little too much for my skin and hair.. I was really excited for grey MOP and often love rose gold in general. Sadly it seemed to blend in too much with my coloring when put near the face. I would still consider adding the bracelet at some point. I felt the pieces were stunning IRL, but I could not carry it near the face.


----------



## periogirl28

luckylove said:


> MY DH also thought the rose gold warmed up the color of the stone a little too much for my skin and hair.. I was really excited for grey MOP and often love rose gold in general. Sadly it seemed to blend in too much with my coloring when put near the face. I would still consider adding the bracelet at some point. I felt the pieces were stunning IRL, but I could not carry it near the face.


I get you totally. The earrings would also have been lost in my hair as it is would not contrast much with my hair colour.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

luckylove said:


> MY DH also thought the rose gold warmed up the color of the stone a little too much for my skin and hair.. I was really excited for grey MOP and often love rose gold in general. Sadly it seemed to blend in too much with my coloring when put near the face. I would still consider adding the bracelet at some point. I felt the pieces were stunning IRL, but I could not carry it near the face.


It’s worth seeking out additional pieces to consider. 
When I purchased my gray LE holiday pendant and my three stone magic earrings, I considered several pairs before making my selection. 
Some gray mother of pearl can appear very warm- taupe with pinks and oranges while other gray mother of pearl can appear very cool with blues and violets.


----------



## ShyShy

luckylove said:


> MY DH also thought the rose gold warmed up the color of the stone a little too much for my skin and hair.. I was really excited for grey MOP and often love rose gold in general. Sadly it seemed to blend in too much with my coloring when put near the face. I would still consider adding the bracelet at some point. I felt the pieces were stunning IRL, but I could not carry it near the face.


I’m the same.  Somehow PG and GMOP blended in too much on my skin tone.  WG onyx stood out more.  It’s surprising given PG with white MOP and PG with letterwood suited me fine.  My store knows I don’t like GMOP with flashes of green so they picked ones that were the most taupe pink of the bunch to present to me.  Yet the set presented still looked sickly green.  I think it has to do with the contrast of setting GMOP on PG.  The pink in the gold downplays any pinks in the stone and in contrast brings out the green.


----------



## luckylove

texasgirliegirl said:


> It’s worth seeking out additional pieces to consider.
> When I purchased my gray LE holiday pendant and my three stone magic earrings, I considered several pairs before making my selection.
> Some gray mother of pearl can appear very warm- taupe with pinks and oranges while other gray mother of pearl can appear very cool with blues and violets.



Thank you for the encouragement!   I will surely check out a few more pieces! The bracelet is definitely on my wishlist!


----------



## luckylove

ShyShy said:


> I’m the same.  Somehow PG and GMOP blended in too much on my skin tone.  WG onyx stood out more.  It’s surprising given PG with white MOP and PG with letterwood suited me fine.  My store knows I don’t like GMOP with flashes of green so they picked ones that were the most taupe pink of the bunch to present to me.  Yet the set presented still looked sickly green.  I think it has to do with the contrast of setting GMOP on PG.  The pink in the gold downplays any pinks in the stone and in contrast brings out the green.



I know what you mean about the flashes of green... that tone won't work for me either. The earrings I tried were AMAZINg off.... sultry shades of pink and purple flashes, but once put on my ear, the Magic ended.  Pardon the pun.  Your assessment of what happens with the color is identical to what my DH believes as well.


----------



## Violet Bleu

I finally went in and tried on some of the new pieces and have to say I am absolutely smitten with the GMOP bracelet. It looks fantastic on my skin! I did not expect to love it, but it definitely made my heart skip a beat. I just wish it wasn’t only offered with the pavé because I think I would also love a plain GMOP bracelet. What to do?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Violet Bleu said:


> I finally went in and tried on some of the new pieces and have to say I am absolutely smitten with the GMOP bracelet. It looks fantastic on my skin! I did not expect to love it, but it definitely made my heart skip a beat. I just wish it wasn’t only offered with the pavé because I think I would also love a plain GMOP bracelet. What to do?


Just buy this one if you can. 
Once you go pave, it’s very hard to go back.
The bracelet is gorgeous.


----------



## Sakong

Hi all,

I have a question, are the pave/onyx bracelet and necklace limited editions, or permanant pieces? 

Depend on the availability, I really need to repriortize my purchase


----------



## Violet Bleu

texasgirliegirl said:


> Just buy this one if you can.
> Once you go pave, it’s very hard to go back.
> The bracelet is gorgeous.


I think you may be right! The pavé definitely takes the bracelet to another level.


----------



## dessert1st

Sakong said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a question, are the pave/onyx bracelet and necklace limited editions, or permanant pieces?
> 
> Depend on the availability, I really need to repriortize my purchase



Believe the pave/onyx WG pieces recently released are part of the permanent collection.


----------



## Sakong

dessert1st said:


> Believe the pave/onyx WG pieces recently released are part of the permanent collection.


Thank you for the info. I am relieved


----------



## Zais5

Dear friends, my SA told me that additional 50 watches of lapis and 50 of turquoise will be made next spring. If your request in January was denied you could try to order it again. I managed to order lapis this week!


----------



## kimber418

Zais5 said:


> Dear friends, my SA told me that additional 50 watches of lapis and 50 of turquoise will be made next spring. If your request in January was denied you could try to order it again. I managed to order lapis this week![/QUOTE
> 
> Zais5 ,
> Are you in the USA?  I have not heard this info yet.  Just curious if it is only certain countries.
> 
> Thanks for the info!


----------



## Zais5

Yes, i’m In the us. But I think it will be organized in the same way-some pieces for every country


----------



## Tutti Frutti

Iyang said:


> It is beautiful!!  You finally received it from Paris
> View attachment 4076492
> 
> 
> Here are the bracelets



Lyang, could you please confirm if the turquoise bracelet is a recent purchase?


----------



## Iyang

Tutti Frutti said:


> Lyang, could you please confirm if the turquoise bracelet is a recent purchase?



The turquoise piece is not
The 50 year anniversary piece is paved as well


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Iyang said:


> The turquoise piece is not
> The 50 year anniversary piece is paved as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4081818


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I just had to come back to appreciate this piece.
A turquoise 20 was my very first piece of VCA and is still my favorite piece of VCA jewelry. 
The pave motifs truly take this one over the top.
Gorgeous dream piece.


----------



## Meowwu

Iyang said:


> The turquoise piece is not
> The 50 year anniversary piece is paved as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4081818


I wonder if this combination comes in bracelet.


----------



## kimber418

Zais5 said:


> Dear friends, my SA told me that additional 50 watches of lapis and 50 of turquoise will be made next spring. If your request in January was denied you could try to order it again. I managed to order lapis this week!



Thanks for letting us know!  NEXT SPRING!  That is a long time to wait but I think it might be worth the wait!


----------



## kimber418

Iyang said:


> The turquoise piece is not
> The 50 year anniversary piece is paved as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4081818



This piece just made my day.   I love my 20 motif turquoise and am happy to have it but I would never be able to wipe the smile off my face if this piece came
into my life.   Thank you for sharing.    So this is part of the 50th Anniversary Celebration?  I wonder how they found more turquoise?  LOL!


----------



## ShyShy

Meowwu said:


> I wonder if this combination comes in bracelet.


Yes it does


----------



## HADASSA

@Iyang, thank you for sharing your wonderful pics and @ShyShy thank you for confirming it comes in a bracelet.

We have definitely been in the dark about turquoise but our suspicions since I started this thread last year have proven to be true thus far.

VCA saved their turquoise for this momentous occasion [emoji1360]


----------



## Iyang

Well. They only have to use half the amount of turquoise for each necklace .  My SA told me it is very Limited as well.


----------



## ShyShy

Iyang said:


> Well. They only have to use half the amount of turquoise for each necklace .  My SA told me it is very Limited as well.


Yes, offering is exactly the same as lapis and RC.  Limited and based on approval.  Feels like VCA wants to adopt the H model


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ShyShy said:


> Yes, offering is exactly the same as lapis and RC.  Limited and based on approval.  Feels like VCA wants to adopt the H model


It seems as if the turquoise is even more limited than the lapis.


----------



## ShyShy

texasgirliegirl said:


> It seems as if the turquoise is even more limited than the lapis.


Where I am, they’re the same but it may be slightly different elsewhere.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ShyShy said:


> Where I am, they’re the same but it may be slightly different elsewhere.


You could be right although the lapis is openly discussed where I am...but not turquoise. 
Do you think that these are more (or less?) limited in the States vs Europe?


----------



## Iyang

texasgirliegirl said:


> You could be right although the lapis is openly discussed where I am...but not turquoise.
> Do you think that these are more (or less?) limited in the States vs Europe?



According to my SA they have 2 turquoise vs 6 Lapis in the States


----------



## ShyShy

texasgirliegirl said:


> You could be right although the lapis is openly discussed where I am...but not turquoise.
> Do you think that these are more (or less?) limited in the States vs Europe?


I was told all the three stones on offer in the one go.  Also told you can’t SO matching earrings for these pieces.  Perhaps it’s just a slightly staggered launch in some places.


----------



## cloee

does anyone know the price for the turquoise? These must cost a fortune, but they are so pretty.


----------



## Iyang

cloee said:


> does anyone know the price for the turquoise? These must cost a fortune, but they are so pretty.



I believe they are same price as the Lapis


----------



## HADASSA

Iyang said:


> I believe they are same price as the Lapis


Are you allowed to say?


----------



## Iyang

HADASSA said:


> Are you allowed to say?



15000 and 67500 US dollar


----------



## HADASSA

Iyang said:


> 15000 and 67500 US dollar


Thank you @Iyang  I actually thought it was way worse


----------



## Sparkledolll

Can someone share the price of rock crystal bracelet please? [emoji16]


----------



## swisshera

Natalie j said:


> Can someone share the price of rock crystal bracelet please? [emoji16]


It is 4300 Euro.


----------



## Sparkledolll

swisshera said:


> It is 4300 Euro.



Thank you!


----------



## Iyang

Natalie j said:


> Thank you!



$4550 US dollar


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I've truly wanted something from the 50th anniversary collection, but so far, I haven't seen anything I love.  I find the rock crystal vaguely interesting, but no real excitement.  I've held off other purchases waiting for something special from VCA, but think I may be wasting my energy.  And frankly, am getting a little irritated by their offerings.

Sorry, I'm just in an old lady "Get off my lawn!" kinda mood today.


----------



## Bethc

Cavalier Girl said:


> I've truly wanted something from the 50th anniversary collection, but so far, I haven't seen anything I love.  I find the rock crystal vaguely interesting, but no real excitement.  I've held off other purchases waiting for something special from VCA, but think I may be wasting my energy.  And frankly, am getting a little irritated by their offerings.
> 
> Sorry, I'm just in an old lady "Get off my lawn!" kinda mood today.



I know exactly how you feel!  I love my SA and she was straight with me telling me that no matter how much I’ve bought it’s not enough to be approved for one of the lapis pieces.   It was just my bday and I was saving for one of the special pieces... hubby just asked me what I want to do now so I was thinking of getting the diamond Love.  I was going to get a Perlee, but I don’t want to associate my present with all of the frustration I’m feeling right now.  Sounds like I’m not alone.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Beth, you are not alone!  There are a couple of VCA pieces I'd like, but the whole 50th anniversary thing has really left a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## HADASSA

@Bethc , @Cavalier Girl, I understand the frustration only too well. I too have been so looking forward but I agree it has indeed been quite the letdown 

Beth, I applaud your SA for being honest - a rare Gem in the VCA Stand alone boutique world. Happy "CARTIER" Birthday - what else can I say


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Cavalier Girl said:


> I've truly wanted something from the 50th anniversary collection, but so far, I haven't seen anything I love.  I find the rock crystal vaguely interesting, but no real excitement.  I've held off other purchases waiting for something special from VCA, but think I may be wasting my energy.  And frankly, am getting a little irritated by their offerings.
> 
> Sorry, I'm just in an old lady "Get off my lawn!" kinda mood today.


_ I relate to this.  After having held off purchases for a very long time with great anticipation for the 50th, I can only feel a bit of a disappointment right now.  
The only branded jewelry I have seriously collected is VCA, having a genuine love and appreciation for Van Cleef and Arpels pieces.
Over the years I have collected 32 pieces of VCA jewelry. 
Gray mother of pearl is something that I have always wanted.  I turned down the two 10 motif necklaces offered to me at my home boutique (prior to the 50th reveal) only to have those pieces immediately offered to another customer and for VCA to then announce the gray/pave combination for the 50th within weeks.
The timing feels very off, the marketing strategy feels off.  These 50th pieces are not  truly limited (the gray and the onyx), and the ones that are (lapis/turquoise/rc) aren't within reach of many of VCA's most loyal collectors. I am not the least impressed with Rock Crystal...I already have turquoise.  I am not collecting lapis....so where does this leave a customer like me?  In no rush to purchase....because none of this is going anywhere and as unpredictable as VCA has been lately, something else could be released..who knows?
The SA's don't seem to have clarity either.  Mine is a true sweetheart and I am certain that it has been difficult to keep customers happy while attempting to operate and abide by VCA's guidelines/current offerings.
Social media hasn't helped.


_


----------



## HADASSA

@texasgirliegirl, I called the NYC boutique today. Spoke to an SA who has been there for over 40 years. I asked outright about the Lapis and Turquoise pieces - my question totally ignored and told me about the Grey MOP/Onyx/Malachite with Pave offerings. What got me irked was the fact that she took me for a fool. She said that was in a magazine and not for purchase.

I haven't bought as many pieces as you have but spent a lot on my diamond pieces. So, where does that leave us? Not worth their business?? And those of us who purchase at NM - our purchases may not even show up in their system. VCA's selective process has certainly turned me off the brand.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> @texasgirliegirl, I called the NYC boutique today. Spoke to an SA who has been there for over 40 years. I asked outright about the Lapis and Turquoise pieces - my question totally ignored and told me about the Grey MOP/Onyx/Malachite with Pave offerings. What got me irked was the fact that she took me for a fool. She said that was in a magazine and not for purchase.
> 
> I haven't bought as many pieces as you have but spent a lot on my diamond pieces. So, where does that leave us? Not worth their business?? And those of us who purchase at NM - our purchases may not even show up in their system. VCA's selective process has certainly turned me off the brand.


I’m not surprised.  VCA  does not always take into account availability. For example, there was a beautiful photo spread in one of their catalogues that featured turquoise long after it was no longer available. 
Inspiring sales is ultimately the goal. 
The currently offered pieces are beautiful but this lack of transparency/ trust/ (whatever one would like to call it ) does impact the mood for some clients, many whom were most loyal collectors.


----------



## chaneljewel

Agree that this whole anniversary thing hasn’t been that great for me.  I think the pieces are beautiful, but I’m not in the mood to play VCA’s “game”.  Why can’t  they understand that exclusivity isn’t helping the brand.  It’s the “real”person who loves the brand and wants to wear it.  Don’t put it so over the top that we can only “look” at photos.


----------



## HADASSA

chaneljewel said:


> Agree that this whole anniversary thing hasn’t been that great for me.  I think the pieces are beautiful, but I’m not in the mood to play VCA’s “game”.  Why can’t  they understand that exclusivity isn’t helping the brand.  It’s the “real”person who loves the brand and wants to wear it.  Don’t put it so over the top that we can only “look” at photos.


Never played the "H" games and certainly will NOT be playing VCA's 

VCA made it quite clear that they have separated their clients into two categories. And even though it has been mentioned that these pieces didn't necessarily go to the biggest spenders, I would like to know what criteria was used to allocate said pieces.


----------



## HADASSA

Just wanted to share a pic of the Lapis/Pavé bracelet that was shared on Instagram by Swedishandstylish on May 22nd.

At least we are getting a feel for the other category of clients.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> Just wanted to share a pic of the Lapis/Pavé bracelet that was shared on Instagram by Swedishandstylish on May 22nd.
> 
> At least we are getting a feel for the other category of clients.
> 
> View attachment 4086708


Perhaps a more flashy aesthetic?
For me, part of VCA’s appeal has been how under the radar it is. Beautiful craftsmanship, timeless design. Elegance with a touch of whimsy.


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> Perhaps a more flashy aesthetic?
> For me, part of VCA’s appeal has been how under the radar it is. Beautiful craftsmanship, timeless design. Elegance with a touch of whimsy.



Does VCA really think that targeting a different audience (customer base) will bring in the clients they hope to attract? Then they don't even realize that the Alhambra Ligne sells itself and they don't need all this hype.

I could have never understood the appeal of "celebrity" endorsements - such a waste of a thought and money on VCA's part. This is like having celebrities with their b**bs hanging out, who have never suffered a day in their lives, doing Breast Cancer Awareness.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> Does VCA really think that targeting a different audience (customer base) will bring in the clients they hope to attract? Then they don't even realize that the Alhambra Ligne sells itself and they don't need all this hype.
> 
> I could have never understood the appeal of "celebrity" endorsements - such a waste of a thought and money on VCA's part. This is like having celebrities with their b**bs hanging out, who have never suffered a day in their lives, doing Breast Cancer Awareness.


I agree. 
There was a time when I was obsessed with the flower lace earrings...then I saw a photo of KK wearing them. Turned me off entirely. 
I purchased the pave frivole instead.


----------



## westcoastgal

HADASSA said:


> Never played the "H" games and certainly will NOT be playing VCA's
> 
> VCA made it quite clear that they have separated their clients into two categories. And even though it has been mentioned that these pieces didn't necessarily go to the biggest spenders, I would like to know what criteria was used to allocate said pieces.


They always had their haute jewelry but it seems like they are trying to treat these pieces as extremely exclusive too. I’m glad for those that got them, but I find it a turn-off too. It’s an unpleasant feeling when loyal customers can’t even get information about the products.


----------



## Zais5

HADASSA said:


> @texasgirliegirl, I called the NYC boutique today. Spoke to an SA who has been there for over 40 years. I asked outright about the Lapis and Turquoise pieces - my question totally ignored and told me about the Grey MOP/Onyx/Malachite with Pave offerings. What got me irked was the fact that she took me for a fool. She said that was in a magazine and not for purchase.
> 
> I haven't bought as many pieces as you have but spent a lot on my diamond pieces. So, where does that leave us? Not worth their business?? And those of us who purchase at NM - our purchases may not even show up in their system. VCA's selective process has certainly turned me off the brand.


If you like to know exact criteria of vip, my SA told me that it’s necessary to buy for 1-5M per year to support this status


----------



## Notorious Pink

Zais5 said:


> If you like to know exact criteria of vip, my SA told me that it’s necessary to buy for 1-5M per year to support this status



I don’t know how that’s even possible. At 5M per year you’ll have everything they produce fairly quickly. Then what - no longer a VIP?


----------



## HADASSA

Zais5 said:


> If you like to know exact criteria of vip, my SA told me that it’s necessary to buy for 1-5M per year to support this status


Thank you for clarifying @Zais5  but this is NOT the case where these pieces went to the biggest spenders. So, did it go to the so called "celebrities" to plug for VCA? And in which markets were these choices made?

There are some lovely members here who were lucky to be offered these pieces - please do not take offence, because NONE is intended. I am just trying to understand that when ALL collectors could have had EQUAL OPPORTUNITY to get their  HG piece(s) for this momentous occasion, that VCA decides to have a deliberate, selective process.

I remember a poster saying that in her "market" lots will be cast for the pieces. I think at least this is fair enough, given the limited number of these pieces produced.

Can you imagine when I call a boutique, and the SA starts off with VCA's scripted lies, I have to correct them and and say, "Please, I am NOT in the mood for these untruths. Either deal straight or I call another boutique." This whole process is becoming rather tiring.


----------



## HADASSA

BBC said:


> I don’t know how that’s even possible. At 5M per year you’ll have everything they produce fairly quickly. Then what - no longer a VIP?


More like keep on buying...for the wife, daughters, secretary, ...you know how that goes


----------



## bunnyNwife

Attended the release in my country. No sight of turquoise, lapis, not even the not-so-stunning rock crystal (even this is special limited edition for VVIP). Only 1 set of Grey MOP n Onyx and RG paved each available to try on, and if one wishes to purchase, one can only collect it after “show case” period. Can place order for more but gonna wait. Can’t imagine why one with that spending power (the price tag of the grey mop set (necklace, earrings, bracelet) can easily get a mid priced  condominium in the capital city) would want to wait for everyone to try on their piece b4 they can collect it. 

Overall, I like the grey mop earrings most. Didn’t try the rest since I prefer onyx in YG while paved in WG.

Modeling fun..


----------



## expatwife

Does anyone know if pave magic earrings will come in rose gold? Thanks!


----------



## HADASSA

@bunnyNwife , thank you for sharing both your pics and your insight 

I was told in the US that even these pieces are in limited quantities. That tells me that VCA can still be feeling out the demand before producing a lot.


----------



## HADASSA

expatwife said:


> Does anyone know if pave magic earrings will come in rose gold? Thanks!


No J, they come in YG and WG only...for now. I don't think that the Magic size in PG was offered as part of this 50th launch.


----------



## Zais5

HADASSA said:


> Thank you for clarifying @Zais5  but this is NOT the case where these pieces went to the biggest spenders. So, did it go to the so called "celebrities" to plug for VCA? And in which markets were these choices made?
> 
> There are some lovely members here who were lucky to be offered these pieces - please do not take offence, because NONE is intended. I am just trying to understand that when ALL collectors could have had EQUAL OPPORTUNITY to get their  HG piece(s) for this momentous occasion, that VCA decides to have a deliberate, selective process.
> 
> I remember a poster saying that in her "market" lots will be cast for the pieces. I think at least this is fair enough, given the limited number of these pieces produced.
> 
> Can you imagine when I call a boutique, and the SA starts off with VCA's scripted lies, I have to correct them and and say, "Please, I am NOT in the mood for these untruths. Either deal straight or I call another boutique." This whole process is becoming rather tiring.


I don’t think it’s necessary to buy all items they produced, it’s eno to buy couple of items from high jewelry collection)))
Besides, if we all know that for example 1 or 2 items of turquoise or lapis were approved for every country I think it’s quite easy to find a few buyers in any country, in rich or poor))


----------



## bunnyNwife

HADASSA said:


> @bunnyNwife , thank you for sharing both your pics and your insight
> 
> I was told in the US that even these pieces are in limited quantities. That tells me that VCA can still be feeling out the demand before producing a lot.



I do feel the same... test out the demand first b4 spending money/capital/raw materials to produce more. 

As for the limited edition lapis watch, I was told to wait for a year [emoji29][emoji29] if I wish to order one. Nope I won’t pull the trigger [emoji16].. 

Happy to continue pick up more sweet Alhambra as and when I feel like giving myself a little treat - my perfect daily piece. Not a dressy person in general. Today they happened to have a pair of very nice deep shade of turquoise butterfly  and she flew home with me [emoji4] 




Comparison..


----------



## expatwife

HADASSA said:


> No J, they come in YG and WG only...for now. I don't think that the Magic size in PG was offered as part of this 50th launch.



Thanks R! Maybe they’ll release it down the road? Don’t see a reason why not, but who knows...


----------



## HADASSA

@bunnyNwife, the difference in colour is so striking. Enjoy [emoji4]


----------



## bunnyNwife

HADASSA said:


> @bunnyNwife, the difference in colour is so striking. Enjoy [emoji4]



Thanks [emoji5]


----------



## sbelle

BBC said:


> I don’t know how that’s even possible. At 5M per year you’ll have everything they produce fairly quickly. Then what - no longer a VIP?



I've heard about some of these VIPS from my SA's and they are buying high jewelry and placing SO's for high jewelry.




HADASSA said:


> More like keep on buying...for the wife, daughters, secretary, ...you know how that goes



I recently heard a story about a gentleman who does just that.  He orders several SO's a year for high jewelry for 5 identical pieces.  He gifts them to his wife and daughters.


----------



## lynne_ross

bunnyNwife said:


> I do feel the same... test out the demand first b4 spending money/capital/raw materials to produce more.
> 
> As for the limited edition lapis watch, I was told to wait for a year [emoji29][emoji29] if I wish to order one. Nope I won’t pull the trigger [emoji16]..
> 
> Happy to continue pick up more sweet Alhambra as and when I feel like giving myself a little treat - my perfect daily piece. Not a dressy person in general. Today they happened to have a pair of very nice deep shade of turquoise butterfly  and she flew home with me [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4087115
> 
> 
> Comparison..
> View attachment 4087116


Beautiful earrings! Which ones do you find yourself wearing more of the turquoise earrings? I am contemplating a pair. Thx!


----------



## HADASSA

sbelle said:


> I recently heard a story about a gentleman who does just that.  He orders several SO's a year for high jewelry for 5 identical pieces.  He gifts them to his wife and daughters.



Am I too old to be adopted [emoji6]


----------



## Bethc

bunnyNwife said:


> I do feel the same... test out the demand first b4 spending money/capital/raw materials to produce more.
> 
> As for the limited edition lapis watch, I was told to wait for a year [emoji29][emoji29] if I wish to order one. Nope I won’t pull the trigger [emoji16]..
> 
> Happy to continue pick up more sweet Alhambra as and when I feel like giving myself a little treat - my perfect daily piece. Not a dressy person in general. Today they happened to have a pair of very nice deep shade of turquoise butterfly  and she flew home with me [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4087115
> 
> 
> Comparison..
> View attachment 4087116



Gorgeous!!  I have them too and I love them [emoji170]


----------



## Notorious Pink

bunnyNwife said:


> Comparison..
> View attachment 4087116



Wow, loooove the butterflies!!!


----------



## Diamondbirdie

I still don’t understand why lapis and turquoise have to be so limited in quantity- plenty of other vendors are selling both of these stones. Even Blue Nile has a bar necklace with lapis selling for around $200! My VCA ambitions are very small indeed and it irks me that I just can’t get what I want.

What I would love is a single Alhambra pendant in yellow gold with lapis or turquoise. Why is that so much to ask??


----------



## casablanca217

Diamondbirdie said:


> I still don’t understand why lapis and turquoise have to be so limited in quantity- plenty of other vendors are selling both of these stones. Even Blue Nile has a bar necklace with lapis selling for around $200! My VCA ambitions are very small indeed and it irks me that I just can’t get what I want.
> 
> What I would love is a single Alhambra pendant in yellow gold with lapis or turquoise. Why is that so much to ask??


I have ever inquired about production disruption of Turquoise. VCA HQ said that beautiful Turquoise are no longer availalbe.


----------



## bunnyNwife

I m dying to own a vintage Alhambra ring in turquoise WG.. remain a wish or a dream. I have been checking out Heritages n Christie’s auction frequently hoping to find one there. No luck [emoji29]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Diamondbirdie said:


> I still don’t understand why lapis and turquoise have to be so limited in quantity- plenty of other vendors are selling both of these stones. Even Blue Nile has a bar necklace with lapis selling for around $200! My VCA ambitions are very small indeed and it irks me that I just can’t get what I want.
> 
> What I would love is a single Alhambra pendant in yellow gold with lapis or turquoise. Why is that so much to ask??


This is a very good question. 
The explanation has always been that the turquoise mines/ source became compromised (flooded?). Lapis is scarce because of political unrest where it’s sourced (Afghanistan).  
Vca has strict standards and we can all appreciate this although I agree that it’s interesting to see that other jewelers seem to be able to source the material. 
A turquoise holiday pendant would be a dream for many. Wouldn’t that be a wonderful surprise?


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> A turquoise holiday pendant would be a dream for many. Wouldn’t that be a wonderful surprise?



We have been indicating as nauseum to VCA what we would like but yet they continue to do their own thing.

I guess they will just have to pay (Pave) dearly to learn


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I do believe high-quality turquoise is in very short supply.  My SA sent me a Verdura necklace that was riddled with flaws, and if I remember correctly, it was around 18k.  Yes, I sent it back.  So much of the turquoise we see today is made from a compound, lovely to look at, but not really the real thing.


----------



## Suzie

bunnyNwife said:


> I m dying to own a vintage Alhambra ring in turquoise WG.. remain a wish or a dream. I have been checking out Heritages n Christie’s auction frequently hoping to find one there. No luck [emoji29]


This is the ring I bought in Las Vegas in 2011 and I bought my 20 motif turquoise in New York also in 2011.


----------



## Suzie

I will need to update my family photo with my onyx WG 20 motif necklace and also my WG onyx large clover necklace.


----------



## Bethc

Suzie said:


> I will need to update my family photo with my onyx WG 20 motif necklace and also my WG onyx large clover necklace.



I wish I had bought the WG/onyx 20 motif too.


----------



## Suzie

A close up photo.


----------



## HADASSA

@Suzie, you must be feeling so overwhelmed having waited for these beauties for so long [emoji1374]


----------



## Suzie

HADASSA said:


> @Suzie, you must be feeling so overwhelmed having waited for these beauties for so long [emoji1374]


Hadassa, I must admit I was extremely excited. The necklace came 2 days before my birthday which was fitting.


----------



## Bethc

Suzie said:


> View attachment 4089948
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up photo.



They’re gorgeous!


----------



## HADASSA

Bethc said:


> They’re gorgeous!



Beth, my philosophy with these LEs are - BUY NOW, THINK AFTER [emoji6]


----------



## Bethc

HADASSA said:


> Beth, my philosophy with these LEs are - BUY NOW, THINK AFTER [emoji6]



Oh, mine too!  I’m still upset over these recent LEs [emoji854]


----------



## HADASSA

Bethc said:


> Oh, mine too!  I’m still upset over these recent LEs [emoji854]



We have looked forward to this Special Anniversary with such excitement and anticipation, and what we feel now is truly let down [emoji20]

Many of us are celebrating milestone birthdays (some even coinciding with the 50th Anniversary launch of the Alhambra) and have been feverishly saving with the hope of securing a special piece from our favourite Jewellery House.

Hope whatever gift  you eventually chose brings you much joy to take away the bitter taste of your disappointment [emoji1374]


----------



## Suzie

Bethc said:


> They’re gorgeous!



Thank you.


----------



## NM lady

Aww!! I think they are beautiful! However, I'm relatively new to the brand. I hope there is something special coming for the holiday.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

NM lady said:


> Aww!! I think they are beautiful! However, I'm relatively new to the brand. I hope there is something special coming for the holiday.


Here we go again (anticipating the newest holiday pendant)!


----------



## lisawhit

texasgirliegirl said:


> Here we go again (anticipating the newest holiday pendant)!


----------



## Bethc

texasgirliegirl said:


> Here we go again (anticipating the newest holiday pendant)!



I think I’m getting tired of this, sigh...


----------



## birkin10600

Bethc said:


> I think I’m getting tired of this, sigh...


Same here! Tired and bored!


----------



## HADASSA

@swisshera, please share action pics with us when you receive your pieces.

Somehow I think we are in for some serious eye candy - the Lapis necklace, bracelet and the BLUE butterfly


----------



## texasgirliegirl

birkin10600 said:


> Same here! Tired and bored!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Bethc said:


> I think I’m getting tired of this, sigh...



Same here, Bethc.  I'm tired of the nonsense, but still hoping for something beautiful and not out of the reach of a mere peon like me.


----------



## HADASSA

Cavalier Girl said:


> Same here, Bethc.  I'm tired of the nonsense, but still hoping for something beautiful and not out of the reach of a mere peon like me.



You use the word "peon" and I thought "serf."

Just a thought - is VCA trying to move the House into a different level to circumvent the counterfeiters? Or maybe they just find their pieces too easily accessible?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> You use the word "peon" and I thought "serf."
> 
> Just a thought - is VCA trying to move the House into a different level to circumvent the counterfeiters? Or maybe they just find their pieces too easily accessible?


I doubt it based on the plethora of "malachite" with pave vintage 20's listed on the evil Bay for a mere..$500.00.  
Until VCA gets serious about coming after the counterfeiters they will continue to crank them out.  I can't even peek at "the bay" without feeling angry anymore.


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> I doubt it based on the plethora of "malachite" with pave vintage 20's listed on the evil Bay for a mere..$500.00.
> Until VCA gets serious about coming after the counterfeiters they will continue to crank them out.  I can't even peek at "the bay" without feeling angry anymore.


That might be a hornet's nest they may not want to touch, if you know what I mean


----------



## ShoooSh

kinda Off Topic but when are we starting the Holiday Pendant Guessing Thread ? i recall by July every year pix and news start leaking


----------



## HADASSA

ShoooSh said:


> kinda Off Topic but when are we starting the Holiday Pendant Guessing Thread ? i recall by July every year pix and news start leaking


You can start one but be forewarned, it just might be like this thread - guessing games, being told by SAs they know nothing (when they have all been sitting on the info all along), too few pieces available for what we really fancy (pecking order applied here again).

Plus, as sentiments already echoed here - we are just worn down.


----------



## susan08

ShoooSh said:


> kinda Off Topic but when are we starting the Holiday Pendant Guessing Thread ? i recall by July every year pix and news start leaking



Really hope it’s something good!! Can anyone remind me the price of holiday pendant last year? Is $3600 in US the price after increase or before?


----------



## Iyang

susan08 said:


> Really hope it’s something good!! Can anyone remind me the price of holiday pendant last year? Is $3600 in US the price after increase or before?



Holiday pendant was $3350 last year


----------



## Gracilan

...Can someone please tell me what the Holiday pendant was last year?  thanks!


----------



## nicole0612

Gracilan said:


> ...Can someone please tell me what the Holiday pendant was last year?  thanks!



The Holiday offerings were red bullseye/diamond (like tigers eye) pendant, as well as onyx/diamond earrings.


----------



## Gracilan

nicole0612 said:


> The Holiday offerings were red bullseye/diamond (like tigers eye) pendant, as well as onyx/diamond earrings.


...Thank  you!


----------



## JulesB68

HADASSA said:


> We have looked forward to this Special Anniversary with such excitement and anticipation, and what we feel now is truly let down [emoji20]
> 
> Many of us are celebrating milestone birthdays (some even coinciding with the 50th Anniversary launch of the Alhambra) and have been feverishly saving with the hope of securing a special piece from our favourite Jewellery House.
> 
> Hope whatever gift  you eventually chose brings you much joy to take away the bitter taste of your disappointment [emoji1374]


----------



## Candice0985

I was in my local boutique yesterday purchasing a pendant and I had the opportunity to try on the GMoP 20 motif and bracelet. What beautiful pieces!


----------



## princessLIL

Candice0985 said:


> I was in my local boutique yesterday purchasing a pendant and I had the opportunity to try on the GMoP 20 motif and bracelet. What beautiful pieces!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4097487
> View attachment 4097488



Breath taking! Suits you so well.
What pendant did you buy? Please share [emoji1]


----------



## Candice0985

princessLIL said:


> Breath taking! Suits you so well.
> What pendant did you buy? Please share [emoji1]


the bracelet is stunning, the 20 motif is amazing as well but not for me. I'm 5'11 and the length I find is awkward on me, not that i'll be purchasing this piece any time soon. It is waaay out of my budget  I purchased the single motif white MOP vintage alhambra in YG.
I also own the Grey MOP LE Holiday pendant, Carnelian and Onyx single motifs. I was really craving a clean light coloured alhambra pendant and my SA gave me a selection of 4 pieces to choose from. Immediately I was drawn to one in particular that had amazing pink and purple luster (which was also her favourite of the bunch), it looks like a beautiful summer dusk cloud. It's been sent away for sizing but when I pick it up i'll post pictures in the VCA discussion thread!


----------



## princessLIL

Candice0985 said:


> the bracelet is stunning, the 20 motif is amazing as well but not for me. I'm 5'11 and the length ! find is awkward on me, not that i'll be purchasing this piece any time soon. It is waaay out of my budget  I purchased the single motif white MOP vintage alhambra in YG.
> I also own the Grey MOP LE Holiday pendant, Carnelian and Onyx single motifs. I was really craving a clean light coloured alhambra pendant and my SA gave me a selection of 4 pieces to choose from. Immediately I was drawn to one in particular that had amazing pink and purple luster (which was also her favourite of the bunch), it looks like a beautiful summer dusk cloud. It's been sent away for sizing but when I pick it up i'll post pictures in the VCA discussion thread!



Please post the pic when you receive the pendant back, can’t wait to see it. Such a classic piece. 
I was at Yorkdale on Sunday exchanged my turquoise sweets for darker more saturated colour, I tried on the carnelian vintage size pendant, it’s my next purchase , probably closer to October.


----------



## Candice0985

princessLIL said:


> Please post the pic when you receive the pendant back, can’t wait to see it. Such a classic piece.
> I was at Yorkdale on Sunday exchanged my turquoise sweets for darker more saturated colour, I tried on the carnelian vintage size pendant, it’s my next purchase , probably closer to October.


This was at the Yorkdale boutique! lol small world!
carnelian looks so beautiful paired turquoise, I never would have thought this colour combination works but they're very complimentary


----------



## princessLIL

Candice0985 said:


> This was at the Yorkdale boutique! lol small world!
> carnelian looks so beautiful paired turquoise, I never would have thought this colour combination works but they're very complimentary



My new babies lol


----------



## Candice0985

princessLIL said:


> My new babies lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4097548


Beautiful! perfect for summer, I feel we should take our chat to the regular VCA discussion, we're invading the 50th anniversary thread with our regular alhambra pieces!


----------



## princessLIL

Candice0985 said:


> Beautiful! perfect for summer, I feel we should take our chat to the regular VCA discussion, we're invading the 50th anniversary thread with our regular alhambra pieces!



I agree!


----------



## HADASSA

princessLIL said:


> My new babies lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4097548


Prefer these a lot more than the lighter set


----------



## Stephy

Love my new bracelet


----------



## park56

Stephy said:


> Love my new bracelet


Stunning on you, really complements your skin tone.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Stephy said:


> Love my new bracelet



Love your new bracelet, too!!! Congratulations! Aiming to be your twin by my anniversary in August. [emoji1374]


----------



## Stephy

park56 said:


> Stunning on you, really complements your skin tone.


Thanks


----------



## Coconuts40

Stephy said:


> Love my new bracelet



Beautiful and congratulations.  This bracelet glows brilliantly against your skin.


----------



## rk4265

Any idea on the agate release


----------



## HADASSA

rk4265 said:


> Any idea on the agate release



The forum has been pretty quiet concerning that one [emoji6]


----------



## Stephy

Coconuts40 said:


> Beautiful and congratulations.  This bracelet glows brilliantly against your skin.


Thanks


----------



## Sparkledolll

Hi Ladies, Has anyone seen or been offered the Turquoise/YG Pave? Would love to see some pics and hear more about it [emoji16]


----------



## swisshera

Natalie j said:


> Hi Ladies, Has anyone seen or been offered the Turquoise/YG Pave? Would love to see some pics and hear more about it [emoji16]


Hi Natalie, I was told that they are offering the TQ with YG Pave in 20 motifs necklace only, and special orders are not accepted. That's what I was told


----------



## Sparkledolll

swisshera said:


> Hi Natalie, I was told that they are offering the TQ with YG Pave in 20 motifs necklace only, and special orders are not accepted. That's what I was told



Oh I see. Thanks for the info Swisshera, I really appreciate it [emoji16]


----------



## HADASSA

Natalie j said:


> Oh I see. Thanks for the info Swisshera, I really appreciate it [emoji16]



Natalie, maybe you can express interest to your SA who offered you the Lapis/Pavé bracelet. It seems these pieces were offered to special clients only.

Previous posts in this thread stated that fewer pieces of the Turquoise than the Lapis were produced [emoji20]


----------



## Sparkledolll

HADASSA said:


> Natalie, maybe you can express interest to your SA who offered you the Lapis/Pavé bracelet. It seems these pieces were offered to special clients only.
> 
> Previous posts in this thread stated that fewer pieces of the Turquoise than the Lapis were produced [emoji20]



Thank you I will! I guess it doesn’t hurt to ask [emoji16]


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

For my birthday this past week, I treated myself to the pink gold/pave earrings. Waiting to receive them after the tension is loosened. I cannot wait! 

I think these will be an everyday piece and I also plan to wear them for my upcoming wedding in September! (Whatever it takes to justify a purchase!) [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

I hope VCA will continue to expand their rose gold offerings!


----------



## Notorious Pink

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> For my birthday this past week, I treated myself to the pink gold/pave earrings. Waiting to receive them after the tension is loosened. I cannot wait!
> 
> I think these will be an everyday piece and I also plan to wear them for my upcoming wedding in September! (Whatever it takes to justify a purchase!) [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> I hope VCA will continue to expand their rose gold offerings!
> 
> View attachment 4104354



Congratulations!!! You will LOVE them. I can’t seem to stop wearing mine! Perfect for any and every occasion [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## HADASSA

Came across a Three-part article celebrating the 50th Anniversary of the Alhambra. Thought I would share 

http://www.buro247.me/jewellery-and...an-cleef-arpels-celebrates-its-iconic-al.html

http://www.buro247.me/jewellery-and...icholas-foulkes-on-the-legacy-of-van-cle.html

http://www.buro247.me/jewellery-and...-what-does-the-future-look-like-van-clee.html


----------



## Notorious Pink

HADASSA said:


> Came across a Three-part article celebrating the 50th Anniversary of the Alhambra. Thought I would share
> 
> http://www.buro247.me/jewellery-and...an-cleef-arpels-celebrates-its-iconic-al.html
> 
> http://www.buro247.me/jewellery-and...icholas-foulkes-on-the-legacy-of-van-cle.html
> 
> http://www.buro247.me/jewellery-and...-what-does-the-future-look-like-van-clee.html



Fabulous articles!!! Thank you so much for posting.


----------



## tbbbjb

HADASSA said:


> Came across a Three-part article celebrating the 50th Anniversary of the Alhambra. Thought I would share
> 
> http://www.buro247.me/jewellery-and...an-cleef-arpels-celebrates-its-iconic-al.html
> 
> http://www.buro247.me/jewellery-and...icholas-foulkes-on-the-legacy-of-van-cle.html
> 
> http://www.buro247.me/jewellery-and...-what-does-the-future-look-like-van-clee.html



Thanks!  Finally something for all to look forward to.  Here is a link for pre-order (it will be released on August 28th):

Van Cleef & Arpels: Alhambra https://www.amazon.com/dp/2365111912/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_c_api_xhBkBb3Y2G5B3


----------



## purseinsanity

Iyang said:


> The turquoise piece is not
> The 50 year anniversary piece is paved as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4081818


OMG I would practically sell my soul for this LOL.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

The new stone and diamond pieces are beautiful and I love them on others, but they don't suit my lifestyle at all.  My VCA collection is small in comparison to many here, but I've limited myself to only those things I love and can wear every day.  Pave diamonds don't work in my day to day life.

I've said this before.  I waited so long for the 50th anniversary only to be totally disappointed in the offerings.  There are many of us who are devoted fans who don't live a "rich and famous" life.  

Is my frustration starting to show???


----------



## NewBe

Dear Ladies (maybe Gents) 
For those of you who own Alhambra collection in both lapis and bleu sevres, would you mind taking photo(s) of side-by-side color comparison between the two?  

Thank you so much.


----------



## HADASSA

Cavalier Girl said:


> The new stone and diamond pieces are beautiful and I love them on others, but they don't suit my lifestyle at all.  My VCA collection is small in comparison to many here, but I've limited myself to only those things I love and can wear every day.  Pave diamonds don't work in my day to day life.
> 
> I've said this before.  I waited so long for the 50th anniversary only to be totally disappointed in the offerings.  There are many of us who are devoted fans who don't live a "rich and famous" life.
> 
> Is my frustration starting to show???


CG, I think Part 3 of the article I posted speaks of these Luxury houses reaching their target audience - the Millennials. They are trying to do this through social media.

It also addresses what we have already spoken about here - We DO NOT purchase because celebrities or Instagrammers are wearing something. We have a TRUE APPRECIATION for the brand and we don't purchase because it's a HOT TICKET.

I am really sorry to see VCA take this path, because like you, I do feel let down by being sidelined as a loyal customer.


----------



## purseinsanity

lynne_ross said:


> These are on my wish list!


Mine too!


----------



## Iyang

NewBe said:


> Dear Ladies (maybe Gents)
> For those of you who own Alhambra collection in both lapis and bleu sevres, would you mind taking photo(s) of side-by-side color comparison between the two?
> 
> Thank you so much.








Large one is blue sevres



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewBe

Iyang said:


> Large one is blue sevres
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you so so so much Iyang =)

Would you say this is more like a bleu electric vs bleu nuit in the H world?


----------



## Iyang

NewBe said:


> Thank you so so so much Iyang =)
> 
> Would you say this is more like a bleu electric vs bleu nuit in the H world?







Here you go,  it is on blue electric togo leather 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Iyang said:


> Here you go,  it is on blue electric togo leather
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Woah the Lapis is SO GORGEOUS! And I am not a blue lover. Amazing!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

NewBe said:


> Thank you so so so much Iyang =)
> 
> Would you say this is more like a bleu electric vs bleu nuit in the H world?


I love it that you are using Hermes terms to describe color....


----------



## Notorious Pink

texasgirliegirl said:


> I love it that you are using Hermes terms to describe color....



Me too! And that’s exactly how I would describe the colors, too! [emoji1360]


----------



## HADASSA

PhoenixH said:


> View attachment 4111667
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My SA just asked. Should I??



Responding to your question on this thread, since it is a 50th offering [emoji1360]

I feel you were just toying with us [emoji6]

I would have loved the opportunity to be offered something like this [emoji7]


----------



## PhoenixH

HADASSA said:


> Responding to your question on this thread, since it is a 50th offering [emoji1360]
> 
> I feel you were just toying with us [emoji6]
> 
> I would have loved the opportunity to be offered something like this [emoji7]


I do feel very lucky to be offered this exquisite piece as I am nowhere near a VIP or typical big spender at VCA. I just shop regularly and slowly acquired pieces over time which I love and have been with the same SA and shop at the same store since I started this journey 7 years ago. 
But because I was not expecting this at all, I was startled to be offered and had not budgeted such a big purchase at this point in time! And I also did not realize it was priced more than the other alternating pave diamond 5 motifs such as malachite and onyx. Can anyone shed light as to why would the lapis be so much more costly? I would be dropping by the store to view this piece in person tomorrow.


----------



## HADASSA

PhoenixH said:


> I do feel very lucky to be offered this exquisite piece as I am nowhere near a VIP or typical big spender at VCA. I just shop regularly and slowly acquired pieces over time which I love and have been with the same SA and shop at the same store since I started this journey 7 years ago.
> But because I was not expecting this at all, I was startled to be offered and had not budgeted such a big purchase at this point in time! And I also did not realize it was priced more than the other alternating pave diamond 5 motifs such as malachite and onyx. Can anyone shed light as to why would the lapis be so much more costly? I would be dropping by the store to view this piece in person tomorrow.


Lapis is hard to come by because VCA used to source their Lapis from Afghanistan, which is a war torn country and availability now might be very little to none.

The Lapis is also a Limited edition piece for the 50th Anniversary, while the Onyx and Grey MOP forms part of the Permanent Collection and will always be available.

Don't give it a second thought - JUST BUY IT ALREADY !!!!


----------



## couturequeen

PhoenixH said:


> I do feel very lucky to be offered this exquisite piece as I am nowhere near a VIP or typical big spender at VCA. I just shop regularly and slowly acquired pieces over time which I love and have been with the same SA and shop at the same store since I started this journey 7 years ago.
> But because I was not expecting this at all, I was startled to be offered and had not budgeted such a big purchase at this point in time! And I also did not realize it was priced more than the other alternating pave diamond 5 motifs such as malachite and onyx. Can anyone shed light as to why would the lapis be so much more costly? I would be dropping by the store to view this piece in person tomorrow.



How much is this one??? Stunning.


----------



## HADASSA

couturequeen said:


> How much is this one??? Stunning.


US$15,000 for the bracelet and I think the necklace is US$67,500. 

If anyone else can chime in with prices in different markets will be nice


----------



## Sparkledolll

HADASSA said:


> US$15,000 for the bracelet and I think the necklace is US$67,500.
> 
> If anyone else can chime in with prices in different markets will be nice



It’s €14,000.


----------



## PhoenixH

HADASSA said:


> US$15,000 for the bracelet and I think the necklace is US$67,500.
> 
> If anyone else can chime in with prices in different markets will be nice


In Singapore it’s SGD$21,200


----------



## Notorious Pink

HADASSA said:


> US$15,000 for the bracelet and I think the necklace is US$67,500.
> 
> If anyone else can chime in with prices in different markets will be nice



It’s not that much more than the gmop/Pave. I mean, it’s more, but not insanely so considering how hard to get lapis is.


----------



## HADASSA

PhoenixH said:


> In Singapore it’s SGD$21,200



Hope you bought it [emoji1360]



Natalie j said:


> It’s €14,000.



Thank you Nat [emoji1374]



BBC said:


> It’s not that much more than the gmop/Pave. I mean, it’s more, but not insanely so considering how hard to get lapis is.



I totally agree, so with it being a true LE for the 50th, I would have bought in a heartbeat (if offered, of course).


----------



## swisshera

HADASSA said:


> US$15,000 for the bracelet and I think the necklace is US$67,500.
> 
> If anyone else can chime in with prices in different markets will be nice



Hope it helps.
Necklace euro 63.600
Bracelet: euro 14.200


----------



## HADASSA

swisshera said:


> Hope it helps.
> Necklace euro 63.600
> Bracelet: euro 14.200



Waiting patiently to see some action pics [emoji1374]


----------



## swisshera

HADASSA said:


> Waiting patiently to see some action pics [emoji1374]


If you don't mind my mom doing the modeling picture  but she put it in the safe for me. I think I will collect the necklace together with the watch late this year. Sorry for the wait. I am sure the ladies here will love to share the Lapis set before I get to


----------



## HADASSA

swisshera said:


> If you don't mind my mom doing the modeling picture  but she put it in the safe for me. I think I will collect the necklace together with the watch late this year. Sorry for the wait. I am sure the ladies here will love to share the Lapis set before I get to



Just waiting (im)patiently to see that gorgeous necklace [emoji7]

Don’t mind your mum modelling at all if she would oblige [emoji1374]

You and @Iyang are the only two members we know who got the privilege to own this awesome piece [emoji7]


----------



## PhoenixH

Reporting live from the boutique 
Which lapis looks nicer?


----------



## kimber418

PhoenixH said:


> View attachment 4114617
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reporting live from the boutique
> Which lapis looks nicer?


Wow!  They are both beautiful.  If I were you I would get the 3rd Lapis Bracelet.  The last one appears a bit darker.  Congrats!   WOW WOW WOW!!


----------



## PhoenixH

God help me. Just modeling pics of course


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

I am a new member - so in love with this thread. It has so much meaningful and accurate information! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

PhoenixH said:


> View attachment 4114617
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reporting live from the boutique
> Which lapis looks nicer?


Which location offered the 2 bracelets to you? I was offered a bracelet 2 weeks ago which I turned down (in preference of the necklace) and am now regretting as my necklace is without its twin.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I am a new member - so in love with this thread. It has so much meaningful and accurate information! Thanks for letting me share!



Welcome welcome!!! I loooooooove your gorgeous VCA pieces!!!


----------



## WingNut

PhoenixH said:


> View attachment 4114654
> View attachment 4114655
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God help me. Just modeling pics of course


STUNNING!!!❤️❤️❤️


----------



## HADASSA

@PhoenixH, I am speechless [emoji55] 

Thank you for the modelling pics [emoji1360]


----------



## HADASSA

Rami00 said:


> Got these pictures from another VCA lover this morning! How nice of her to share!
> Blue Agathe released today for resort boutiques.



Replying here again since this is a 50th launch.

Thank you for the pics Rami 

And since the info is already out there, I can share this pic off a Youtube video that was kindly shared with me by a fellow member (you know who you are ).


----------



## 911snowball

Hadassa, thank you for posting this!  I actually prefer this shade of blue for me over the lapis.  I hope this becomes more widely available I would buy it for sure! Such a bright happy shade of blue, really vibrant.


----------



## HADASSA

911snowball said:


> Hadassa, thank you for posting this!  I actually prefer this shade of blue for me over the lapis.  I hope this becomes more widely available I would buy it for sure! Such a bright happy shade of blue, really vibrant.



I actually thought this colour a happy medium between turquoise and lapis. And with striations, it would add a lot more character to the stone [emoji1360]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PhoenixH said:


> View attachment 4114654
> View attachment 4114655
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God help me. Just modeling pics of course


Pretty!
Love your dress.


----------



## geminigal1

HADASSA said:


> Replying here again since this is a 50th launch.
> 
> Thank you for the pics Rami
> 
> And since the info is already out there, I can share this pic off a Youtube video that was kindly shared with me by a fellow member (you know who you are ).
> 
> View attachment 4115190



How beautiful is this photo! Thank you for sharing! It makes me happy just to look at the blue agate


----------



## Violet Bleu

Such a beautiful blue!


----------



## rk4265

HADASSA said:


> I actually thought this colour a happy medium between turquoise and lapis. And with striations, it would add a lot more character to the stone [emoji1360]


I love it. I wish we had a release date


----------



## HADASSA

rk4265 said:


> I love it. I wish we had a release date


Some time in July...it is rumoured


----------



## rk4265

HADASSA said:


> Some time in July...it is rumoured


Fingers crossed9 I wonder how much the bracelets are


----------



## expatwife

I love that blue! Is it coming to all the boutiques or only certain ones? Is it as limited as lapis? Thanks!


----------



## HADASSA

expatwife said:


> I love that blue! Is it coming to all the boutiques or only certain ones? Is it as limited as lapis? Thanks!


Hello 

Heard from my SA in Europe that it will be available at certain boutiques in July. She didn't say if it's LE or not.


----------



## expatwife

HADASSA said:


> Hello
> 
> Heard from my SA in Europe that it will be available at certain boutiques in July. She didn't say if it's LE or not.



Thanks love [emoji8]! I’ll call Selfridges in London, see if they are getting it.


----------



## HADASSA

geminigal1 said:


> I didn’t ask what the pieces are. But she did mention that quantity of the BA is “very limited”. She said it will hit the US in October.



Maybe the initial demand will be so great that it will outstrip supply.

VCA has been starved for years for a lovely blue in the Alhambra Collection, since Turquoise and Lapis have been so scarce.



swisshera said:


> The blue agate is launching in South of France and it is a permanent addition. It is said to be lighter than lapis and blue porcelain. Available in November. Sounds like if it is something that you want it should be available throughout



Thank you for putting us out of our misery [emoji257]
My suspicions were correct - it does form part of the permanent collection.



lisawhit said:


> Can we please start a new thread for this gorgeous blue agate collection?  I want to know everything there is to know about this stone....I can't wait!



I am trying to redirect these posts to the “50th Anniversary” thread since these new stones are being launched for this event - whether they are LE or remain part of the permanent collection.


----------



## geminigal1

Took my Lapis out today. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

geminigal1 said:


> View attachment 4117831
> View attachment 4117832
> View attachment 4117830
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took my Lapis out today. Thank you for letting me share.


You look amazing! With the pave diamonds, do you think we can wear it for night function? Hmm ... I can’t seem to bring out the blue in the lapis.

BTW, is it normal for there to be clouds (not gold flecks pyrite) within the lapis?


----------



## tbbbjb

geminigal1 said:


> View attachment 4117831
> View attachment 4117832
> View attachment 4117830
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took my Lapis out today. Thank you for letting me share.



Simply Gorgeous!  May you wear it in health, wealth and happiness always!  Thank you for the stunning modeling shots.


----------



## doloresmia

@swedishandstylish on instagram has this extraordinary piece


----------



## Melodybb

This is the pic of blue agate from my SA, I am going to see it IRL tmr


----------



## MYH

Melodybb said:


> View attachment 4118045
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the pic of blue agate from my SA, I am going to see it IRL tmr


Please can you tell us which boutique already has this available?


----------



## Notorious Pink

geminigal1 said:


> View attachment 4117831
> View attachment 4117832
> View attachment 4117830
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took my Lapis out today. Thank you for letting me share.



Absolutely stunning! Congratulations!!!


----------



## HADASSA

Melodybb said:


> View attachment 4118045
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the pic of blue agate from my SA, I am going to see it IRL tmr


Please take as many pics as you can and try to capture any STRIATIONS in the stone. Thank you


----------



## HADASSA

geminigal1 said:


> View attachment 4117831
> View attachment 4117832
> View attachment 4117830
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took my Lapis out today. Thank you for letting me share.


Always such gorgeous pics and so well put together


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> Please take as many pics as you can and try to capture any STRIATIONS in the stone. Thank you


I’m beginning to worry that this stone (or at least the VCA standard) is without striations.


----------



## geminigal1

Stardust Andromeda said:


> You look amazing! With the pave diamonds, do you think we can wear it for night function? Hmm ... I can’t seem to bring out the blue in the lapis.
> 
> BTW, is it normal for there to be clouds (not gold flecks pyrite) within the lapis?



Thank you! I think the lapis is so versatile you can dress it up or dress it down. My pieces do not have “clouds” but I think what’s shown on your photo is quite normal for natural stones. Congratulations to your beautiful pieces!


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> I’m beginning to worry that this stone (or at least the VCA standard) is without striations.


I am not seeing much "character" myself, so I was hoping it was just the background on which the items were placed to be photographed.


----------



## Lisa-SH

geminigal1 said:


> View attachment 4117831
> View attachment 4117832
> View attachment 4117830
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took my Lapis out today. Thank you for letting me share.


So pretty, thanks for sharing your gorgeous pictures.


----------



## HADASSA

Melodybb said:


> View attachment 4118045
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the pic of blue agate from my SA, I am going to see it IRL tmr


Anything to report?


----------



## Meowwu

HADASSA said:


> Anything to report?



Lol!! I am also eagerly waiting!! 

I am going to call up boutiques in London to see if any stores might have it for August and September (even though posts here suggest that there wouldn’t be any until October). One can always hope!


----------



## westcoastgal

kimber418 said:


> Wow!  They are both beautiful.  If I were you I would get the 3rd Lapis Bracelet.  The last one appears a bit darker.  Congrats!   WOW WOW WOW!!





geminigal1 said:


> View attachment 4117831
> View attachment 4117832
> View attachment 4117830
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took my Lapis out today. Thank you for letting me share.


beautiful photos!


----------



## MYH

Just a heads up friends - if you would like to buy the lapis and diamond bracelet or necklace and it’s not being offered to you by your SA, head to Paris Place Vendôme. It’s not restricted there and they will sell it to any walk-ins. I actually tried on the bracelet but decided to pass cause the diamond motifs kept flipping on me and it bothered me. I don’t like the back of the diamond motif so much (there’s def a front and back side) and I knew I would spend my time constantly adjusting the flipped motifs if I bought it. The blue lapis was absolutely stunning though.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

MYH said:


> Just a heads up friends - if you would like to buy the lapis and diamond bracelet or necklace and it’s not being offered to you by your SA, head to Paris Place Vendôme. It’s not restricted there and they will sell it to any walk-ins. I actually tried on the bracelet but decided to pass cause the diamond motifs kept flipping on me and it bothered me. I don’t like the back of the diamond motif so much (there’s def a front and back side) and I knew I would spend my time constantly adjusting the flipped motifs if I bought it. The blue lapis was absolutely stunning though.



Place Vendome had initially reserved both necklace and bracelet for me. I had only picked up the necklace as I was waiting for something in turquoise. When I realised turquoise was not happening, I called Place Vendome to let me have the bracelet again. The SA of course told me that everything had been sold and I can no longer get the bracelet. I always felt uncomfortable dealing with that SA because there were so many inconsistencies given by her. First the necklace was 62,200 euro, then it was 62,400 euro, then it was back to 62,200 and finally, when I arrived, it was 62,600, She told me Place Vendome only had 2 bracelets but in the pictures that she sent me of the bracelet (taken on different days), there were at least 3 different serial numbers ... I don't particularly like the games  they play.


----------



## MYH

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Place Vendome had initially reserved both necklace and bracelet for me. I had only picked up the necklace as I was waiting for something in turquoise. When I realised turquoise was not happening, I called Place Vendome to let me have the bracelet again. The SA of course told me that everything had been sold and I can no longer get the bracelet. I always felt uncomfortable dealing with that SA because there were so many inconsistencies given by her. First the necklace was 62,200 euro, then it was 62,400 euro, then it was back to 62,200 and finally, when I arrived, it was 62,600, She told me Place Vendome only had 2 bracelets but in the pictures that she sent me of the bracelet (taken on different days), there were at least 3 different serial numbers ... I don't particularly like the games  they play.



I’m sorry to hear this. Perhaps it’s just that one SA.


----------



## lynne_ross

MYH said:


> Just a heads up friends - if you would like to buy the lapis and diamond bracelet or necklace and it’s not being offered to you by your SA, head to Paris Place Vendôme. It’s not restricted there and they will sell it to any walk-ins. I actually tried on the bracelet but decided to pass cause the diamond motifs kept flipping on me and it bothered me. I don’t like the back of the diamond motif so much (there’s def a front and back side) and I knew I would spend my time constantly adjusting the flipped motifs if I bought it. The blue lapis was absolutely stunning though.


Thanks for this information. I just got back from Paris and didn’t even go to VCA (walked by it a few times) since I am happy to buy at my home store. 
I am glad someone else feels that way about the diamond motifs since I have that concern with the grey mop bracelet and the 20 motif necklace when I tried them on. It really bothered me and I foresaw myself flipping them back all day long. Maybe the bracelet would be fine if adjusted to a smaller size.


----------



## Melodybb

Hongkong 


MYH said:


> Please can you tell us which boutique already has this available?


----------



## Melodybb

The color of blue agate is sharp, I took another photo to show the color from different angle. 

should I take it? Pls give me some advice, thx


----------



## lynne_ross

Melodybb said:


> The color of blue agate is sharp, I took another photo to show the color from different angle.
> 
> should I take it? Pls give me some advice, thx


Oh I loooove this colour. I will need to see in real life but I am 99% sure from pics that I buying the necklace and bracelet. 
Do the stones have markings?


----------



## HADASSA

Melodybb said:


> The color of blue agate is sharp, I took another photo to show the color from different angle.
> 
> should I take it? Pls give me some advice, thx



Do you like it? I guess by “sharp” you mean the intense blue in the 3 motifs? Do you have any more pics?

What are the characteristics of this stone? Does it have striations or is just a flat colour? Is it translucent?

You need to ask your SA if it forms part of the permanent collection, because those of us in other markets wouldn’t be able to see in real life for another few months. You can hold off on your decision if it does.


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## MYH

Melodybb said:


> The color of blue agate is sharp, I took another photo to show the color from different angle.
> 
> should I take it? Pls give me some advice, thx


Yes!!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

HADASSA said:


> Do you like it? I guess by “sharp” you mean the intense blue in the 3 motifs? Do you have any more pics?
> 
> What are the characteristics of this stone? Does it have striations or is just a flat colour? Is it translucent?
> 
> You need to ask your SA if it forms part of the permanent collection, because those of us in other markets wouldn’t be able to see in real life for another few months. You can hold off on your decision if it does.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Based on my brief telephone call with VCA HK, the color is a solid blue (unlike chalcedony) and it is translucent. the blue agate is similar to carnelian. 

Hopefully, tomorrow I can find some time to view and take pics. The bracelet is immediately available to any walk in customers - but the necklace is now out of stock.


----------



## HADASSA

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Based on my brief telephone call with VCA HK, the color is a solid blue (unlike chalcedony) and it is translucent. the blue agate is similar to carnelian.
> 
> Hopefully, tomorrow I can find some time to view and take pics. The bracelet is immediately available to any walk in customers - but the necklace is now out of stock.



Thank you Star [emoji294]️ [emoji257]

Your description of the stone is exactly what most of us appreciate when we can’t see IRL [emoji1360][emoji1374]

Was hoping for some gorgeous striations but I guess that’s not going to happen for me [emoji20]


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## luvprada

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> For my birthday this past week, I treated myself to the pink gold/pave earrings. Waiting to receive them after the tension is loosened. I cannot wait!
> 
> I think these will be an everyday piece and I also plan to wear them for my upcoming wedding in September! (Whatever it takes to justify a purchase!) [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> I hope VCA will continue to expand their rose gold offerings!
> 
> View attachment 4104354



I have them also and love them. Enjoy!


----------



## Oleandered

Melodybb said:


> The color of blue agate is sharp, I took another photo to show the color from different angle.
> 
> should I take it? Pls give me some advice, thx



This looks incredible! You should definitely take it. I know I would *waiting game*


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Reporting back from VCA HK - all agate bracelets (like the 10 motif necklaces) have now been sold. I think TPFers are somewhat responsible? wahaha. Anyhow, I did see the last bracelet which had been reserved - photos simply cannot capture the brilliance of its blue (think about turquoise). In the photos, the blue looks somewhat darker and lifeless. I liken it to a "blue" carnelian (not chalcedony, nor malachite) ... however, at night, the carnelian may appear somewhat black but the agate is still very obviously blue.

It will be launched worldwide in November. So stock will be replenished in Hong Kong in November. According to the SA, no news yet on whether the agate will form a permanent collection.

Since I like my pieces to be limited or no longer in production, I guess, I will wait and see.


----------



## lynne_ross

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Reporting back from VCA HK - all agate bracelets (like the 10 motif necklaces) have now been sold. I think TPFers are somewhat responsible? wahaha. Anyhow, I did see the last bracelet which had been reserved - photos simply cannot capture the brilliance of its blue (think about turquoise). In the photos, the blue looks somewhat darker and lifeless. I liken it to a "blue" carnelian (not chalcedony, nor malachite) ... however, at night, the carnelian may appear somewhat black but the agate is still very obviously blue.
> 
> It will be launched worldwide in November. So stock will be replenished in Hong Kong in November. According to the SA, no news yet on whether the agate will form a permanent collection.
> 
> Since I like my pieces to be limited or no longer in production, I guess, I will wait and see.


Do you know if the price of the necklace and bracelet are comparable to other stones currently in collection (ie malachite)? Preparing my wallet for the launch here


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

lynne_ross said:


> Do you know if the price of the necklace and bracelet are comparable to other stones currently in collection (ie malachite)? Preparing my wallet for the launch here


The agate bracelet costs HK$34,000. The HK prices are not published on the VCA website but I would think this is about the price of a carnelian bracelet.


----------



## valnsw

To my understanding, the price for the blue agate will start from 4000 euros and range up to 14,000 euros. There will be the 10 motif necklace.

I was told it would be launched in November too. 

Can’t wait for it to hit the boutiques!


----------



## ShoooSh

That blue agate has literally touched my soul [emoji170]


----------



## HADASSA

valnsw said:


> To my understanding, the price for the blue agate will start from 4000 euros and range up to 14,000 euros. There will be the 10 motif necklace.
> 
> I was told it would be launched in November too.
> 
> Can’t wait for it to hit the boutiques!



EUR 14,000 for what exactly? A 20-motifs perhaps?

Thinking EUR 8,250 is the price for the 10-motifs (pic previously posted by @Rami00), so when this is officially launched in November, it will include the 20-motifs [emoji1374]


----------



## HADASSA

The app never allows me to edit my post to add a pic. It just does not show up.


----------



## ShoooSh

Ladies reporting from Dubai .. 
Bracelet is 16900 AED
Necklace (10 motifs) is 33700 AED

Preorder has started and you must pay 100% payment to guarantee obtaining your pieces, AND you cant place an order for either, you HAVE to go for both pieces (50,600AED)or else its not possible to get any piece from the blue agate .. wth?! 
SA was like “VCA is treating their pieces like real estate & wont risk doing partial deposit with a maybe yes/no from end users” .. ☠️☠️☠️☠️

Im trying another store in AbuDhabi tomorrow & will c if its the case there also ..


----------



## HADASSA

ShoooSh said:


> Ladies reporting from Dubai ..
> Bracelet is 16900 AED
> Necklace (10 motifs) is 33700 AED
> 
> Preorder has started and you must pay 100% payment to guarantee obtaining your pieces, AND you cant place an order for either, you HAVE to go for both pieces (50,600AED)or else its not possible to get any piece from the blue agate .. wth?!
> SA was like “VCA is treating their pieces like real estate & wont risk doing partial deposit with a maybe yes/no from end users” .. ☠️☠️☠️☠️
> 
> Im trying another store in AbuDhabi tomorrow & will c if its the case there also ..



Isn’t this like buying “cat in bag?” What if you don’t like the shade of blue that you get? Will you be stuck with it? Or worse, a credit note for that amount?

VCA is that cash strapped that they are taking 100%  to put into production ? What happened to the 30% deposit to reserve?


----------



## ShoooSh

HADASSA said:


> Isn’t this like buying “cat in bag?” What if you don’t like the shade of blue that you get? Will you be stuck with it? Or worse, a credit note for that amount?



Thats what i told him, VCA cant force us to buy pieces that we ONLY saw in pictures.. never checked it IRL or tried it on , i cant waste my money blindly .. 
its the very same “theme” they lectured us last year when news of lapis/ turquoise was leaked, store manager was like “be ready to pay 500k AED”  (full set) .. just trust me and ill guarantee you the ultimate pieces ,, based on ? “My word” 

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## HADASSA

ShoooSh said:


> Thats what i told him, VCA cant force us to buy pieces that we ONLY saw in pictures.. never checked it IRL or tried it on , i cant waste my money blindly ..
> its the very same “theme” they lectured us last year when news of lapis/ turquoise was leaked, store manager was like “be ready to pay 500k AED”  (full set) .. just trust me and ill guarantee you the ultimate pieces ,, based on ? “My word”
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Technically, this is being treated as a "Made to Order" item


----------



## valnsw

HADASSA said:


> EUR 14,000 for what exactly? A 20-motifs perhaps?
> 
> Thinking EUR 8,250 is the price for the 10-motifs (pic previously posted by @Rami00), so when this is officially launched in November, it will include the 20-motifs [emoji1374]



No idea if that’s for the 20 motif. This was the scant info given by my SA & I didn’t enquire more. My SA saw the 10 motif necklace so I would think this is firm. Hoping others can chime in.


----------



## Nuggetz

Unfortunately this type of luxury shopping behavior is very common in Dubai. The SAs think people will drop their money just like that.


----------



## ShoooSh

Ladies this will be exclusive to London Selfridges .. carnelian alternating with YG motifs


----------



## lisawhit

ShoooSh said:


> View attachment 4124260
> 
> 
> Ladies this will be exclusive to London Selfridges .. carnelian alternating with YG motifs



OMG, I need this....


----------



## Notorious Pink

ShoooSh said:


> View attachment 4124260
> 
> 
> Ladies this will be exclusive to London Selfridges .. carnelian alternating with YG motifs



This is gorgeous. Do you know if it will be part of their permanent offerings like the blue porcelain at Sevres?


----------



## expatwife

ShoooSh said:


> View attachment 4124260
> 
> 
> Ladies this will be exclusive to London Selfridges .. carnelian alternating with YG motifs



Omg! When?


----------



## park56

Stardust Andromeda said:


> The agate bracelet costs HK$34,000. The HK prices are not published on the VCA website but I would think this is about the price of a carnelian bracelet.


Stardust, do you know if there will be earrings to match?


----------



## HADASSA

ShoooSh said:


> View attachment 4124260
> 
> 
> Ladies this will be exclusive to London Selfridges .. carnelian alternating with YG motifs


They can do this alternating design with the Blue Agate  And they can do it in WG also


----------



## HADASSA

expatwife said:


> Omg! When?


Focus...focus.. .but at least it's EXCLUSIVE


----------



## ShoooSh

Apologies ladies no idea so far on when is the release date for the Carnelian/YG collection & if it will be treated like the Blue Porcelain collection at Place Vandome .. hope other ladies can further investigate


----------



## expatwife

HADASSA said:


> Focus...focus.. .but at least it's EXCLUSIVE



Haha, you’re right, but it’s sooo hard to focus and so easy to get distracted [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> Isn’t this like buying “cat in bag?” What if you don’t like the shade of blue that you get? Will you be stuck with it? Or worse, a credit note for that amount?
> 
> VCA is that cash strapped that they are taking 100%  to put into production ? What happened to the 30% deposit to reserve?


Requiring clients to purchase in this way seems crazy. Are sales so slow that this is a company strategy to insure multiple purchases? 
At least VCA is now offering what we want (Vintage Alhambra in more stone options)...


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

park56 said:


> Stardust, do you know if there will be earrings to match?


No agate earrings - just 5 and 10 motifs according to the SA.


----------



## Meowwu

ShoooSh said:


> Apologies ladies no idea so far on when is the release date for the Carnelian/YG collection & if it will be treated like the Blue Porcelain collection at Place Vandome .. hope other ladies can further investigate


I emailed Selfridge about the exclusive bracelet a week ago. Their rep doesn’t have further information and asked me to contact the retail front directly. However, I recall that it was ready for order online and collect in store when I saw the bracelet last week. I have still yet to ask about VAT return.


----------



## NewBe

ShoooSh said:


> View attachment 4124260
> 
> 
> Ladies this will be exclusive to London Selfridges .. carnelian alternating with YG motifs



I saw this in the Italian website couple days ago and it even had a EURO price.  But when I click on it, the link just disappeared.  So, I thought it might be something that's permanently offer in HK (or was it the magic pendant).

I just went into the IT website again now and am able to get into the link (but not able to purchase on-line).  I wonder if it is like the Vendome bleu serves where it is listed on the EUR website but you can only purchase it at Vendome.   But I don't think onyx/wg 20motif was ever listed on the website. 

BTW, more info about the necklace when click on the main page of the VCA site (see link).


----------



## Notorious Pink

NewBe said:


> I saw this in the Italian website couple days ago and it even had a EURO price.  But when I click on it, the link just disappeared.  So, I thought it might be something that's permanently offer in HK (or was it the magic pendant).
> 
> I just went into the IT website again now and am able to get into the link (but not able to purchase on-line).  I wonder if it is like the Vendome bleu serves where it is listed on the EUR website but you can only purchase it at Vendome.   But I don't think onyx/wg 20motif was ever listed on the website.
> 
> BTW, more info about the necklace when click on the main page of the VCA site (see link).



“Prelaunched in exclusivity at Selfridges...” is a little open-ended....maybe the prelaunch will be exclusive but then after it won’t be exclusive???


----------



## TankerToad

ShoooSh said:


> View attachment 4124260
> 
> 
> Ladies this will be exclusive to London Selfridges .. carnelian alternating with YG motifs



[emoji7][emoji15]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> “Prelaunched in exclusivity at Selfridges...” is a little open-ended....maybe the prelaunch will be exclusive but then after it won’t be exclusive???


Why, oh why, can’t they give us this but in gray mother of pearl?


----------



## HADASSA

BBC said:


> “Prelaunched in exclusivity at Selfridges...” is a little open-ended....maybe the prelaunch will be exclusive but then after it won’t be exclusive???


Probably like "Pre-Launch" of Blue Agate at Resort Boutiques but available in ALL BOUTIQUES some time later this year???

I have just stopped playing the guessing games - I AM BORED !!!!!!!

I am beginning to feel like a glutton for punishment.


----------



## Bethc

NewBe said:


> I saw this in the Italian website couple days ago and it even had a EURO price.  But when I click on it, the link just disappeared.  So, I thought it might be something that's permanently offer in HK (or was it the magic pendant).
> 
> I just went into the IT website again now and am able to get into the link (but not able to purchase on-line).  I wonder if it is like the Vendome bleu serves where it is listed on the EUR website but you can only purchase it at Vendome.   But I don't think onyx/wg 20motif was ever listed on the website.
> 
> BTW, more info about the necklace when click on the main page of the VCA site (see link).



I’m back in London in 2 weeks, I may need this! [emoji173]️


----------



## HADASSA

Bethc said:


> I’m back in London in 2 weeks, I may need this! [emoji173]️



Beth, I am just having some serious LONDON envy [emoji3]

I am trying to insert flags of England but my phone is not co-operating.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Bethc said:


> I’m back in London in 2 weeks, I may need this! [emoji173]️


Me too!!! Can’t wait ...


----------



## ShoooSh

Ladies .. 

Do you think 2018 holiday pendant might be blue agate? Or turquoise? Praying hard [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ShoooSh said:


> Ladies ..
> 
> Do you think 2018 holiday pendant might be blue agate? Or turquoise? Praying hard [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


My guess is blue agate since it’s the newest stone but one can never tell with VCA.
It’s always such a fun surprise!
Turquoise would be amazing but highly doubtful due to extremely limited supplies.
If offered, turquoise would be highly coveted, no doubt.  I hope that this year’s pendant is special since last year’s offering wasn’t quite as exciting.


----------



## Oleandered

ShoooSh said:


> Ladies ..
> 
> Do you think 2018 holiday pendant might be blue agate? Or turquoise? Praying hard [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]



I was concerned if there actually is a pendant this year, since no one paid attention to that one : )
But I’d choose turquoise over agate


----------



## ShoooSh

texasgirliegirl said:


> My guess is blue agate since it’s the newest stone but one can never tell with VCA.
> It’s always such a fun surprise!
> Turquoise would be amazing but highly doubtful due to extremely limited supplies.
> If offered, turquoise would be highly coveted, no doubt.  I hope that this year’s pendant is special since last year’s offering wasn’t quite as exciting.



Im assuming blue agate as well since its a newly introduced color & perhaps they will follow the same strategy in 2013 when VCA launched malachite & they matched the holiday pendant that year with the same new stone at the time ..  
another part of me says maybe they kept a significant amount of turquoise for the 50th anniv. Pieces as well as the holiday pendant (if any).


----------



## ShoooSh

Oleandered said:


> I was concerned if there actually is a pendant this year, since no one paid attention to that one : )
> But I’d choose turquoise over agate



There will definitely be one (saw their lookbook of this year) & there she was in transparent color (which means TBA).. lets c


----------



## Bethc

HADASSA said:


> Beth, I am just having some serious LONDON envy [emoji3]
> 
> I am trying to insert flags of England but my phone is not co-operating.



Ha!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ShoooSh said:


> Im assuming blue agate as well since its a newly introduced color & perhaps they will follow the same strategy in 2013 when VCA launched malachite & they matched the holiday pendant that year with the same new stone at the time ..
> another part of me says maybe they kept a significant amount of turquoise for the 50th anniv. Pieces as well as the holiday pendant (if any).


That would be a dream come true for many. 
I also feel that it would be a smart strategy on vca’s part- they can really spread the love while turning a nice profit at the same time.


----------



## kimber418

texasgirliegirl said:


> That would be a dream come true for many.
> I also feel that it would be a smart strategy on vca’s part- they can really spread the love while turning a nice profit at the same time.



What was last year's holiday pendant?  I seem to have forgotten.  I am serious.  I did collect for the years prior but last year was a dud to me.   Cannot remember why!?  Help!


----------



## nicole0612

kimber418 said:


> What was last year's holiday pendant?  I seem to have forgotten.  I am serious.  I did collect for the years prior but last year was a dud to me.   Cannot remember why!?  Help!



You made me smile 
It was a red bullseye/diamond (like tigers eye) pendant and onyx/diamond earrings.


----------



## Sparkledolll

ShoooSh said:


> Ladies ..
> 
> Do you think 2018 holiday pendant might be blue agate? Or turquoise? Praying hard [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]



Definitely not Turquoise. I was in Paris last week, my SA said they’re keeping it for high value pieces only. She already knows what the holiday pendant will be this year but can’t reveal it yet.


----------



## Notorious Pink

nicole0612 said:


> You made me smile
> It was a red bullseye/diamond (like tigers eye) pendant and onyx/diamond earrings.



Loved the earrings - and I think that did well? 
The pendant...not so much. [emoji51]


----------



## JulesB68

Isn't it about time someone started a 2018 Holiday pendant guess thread so that we can wildly speculate what it might be this year?!


----------



## ShoooSh

JulesB68 said:


> Isn't it about time someone started a 2018 Holiday pendant guess thread so that we can wildly speculate what it might be this year?!



Link us please [emoji813]️[emoji813]️


----------



## nycdiva

Candice0985 said:


> I was in my local boutique yesterday purchasing a pendant and I had the opportunity to try on the GMoP 20 motif and bracelet. What beautiful pieces!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4097487
> View attachment 4097488


How much is the 20 motif GMOP?


----------



## Notorious Pink

nycdiva said:


> How much is the 20 motif GMOP?



20 motif gmop costs around $60k.
Bracelet is around $13k.


----------



## doloresmia

BBC said:


> 20 motif gmop costs around $60k.
> Bracelet is around $13k.



I just fainted.... but so beautiful


----------



## Candice0985

nycdiva said:


> How much is the 20 motif GMOP?


i'm in Toronto and I believe it was $76,500 the bracelet was around $15,000


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Natalie j said:


> Definitely not Turquoise. I was in Paris last week, my SA said they’re keeping it for high value pieces only. She already knows what the holiday pendant will be this year but can’t reveal it yet.


She already knows?
How well can she keep a secret?


----------



## nycdiva

Is there a 10 motif GMOP necklace with no diamonds?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

nycdiva said:


> Is there a 10 motif GMOP necklace with no diamonds?


Only by a specialty order


----------



## chaneljewel

nicole0612 said:


> You made me smile
> It was a red bullseye/diamond (like tigers eye) pendant and onyx/diamond earrings.


I actually purchased last year’s pendant and love it.  I know that I’m in the minority, but it goes well with fall colors.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

chaneljewel said:


> I actually purchased last year’s pendant and love it.  I know that I’m in the minority, but it goes well with fall colors.


I agree that it’s a nice one for Fall. 
Since I purchased the onyx holiday pendant, last year’s was just too similar. The examples that my boutique received were all very dark.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

How do we win ourselves a holiday pendant? Is it going to be anything like the 50th anniversary LE items?


----------



## Sparkledolll

texasgirliegirl said:


> She already knows?
> How well can she keep a secret?



Yep she knows... I couldn’t get anything out of her lol..


----------



## Candice0985

Natalie j said:


> Yep she knows... I couldn’t get anything out of her lol..


you should take her out for drinks and loosen her tongue a bit lol!


----------



## ShoooSh

Stardust Andromeda said:


> How do we win ourselves a holiday pendant? Is it going to be anything like the 50th anniversary LE items?


In my part of the world (not sure if this applies else where), u can secure your piece by paying a deposit before it launches (if ur happy with it & u like it).. but usually they r available in good quantities for several months..


----------



## Oleandered

chaneljewel said:


> I actually purchased last year’s pendant and love it.  I know that I’m in the minority, but it goes well with fall colors.


I bought this pendant in 2018, and was surprised with how often I want to wear it : ) very subtle yet beautiful


----------



## Oleandered

Natalie j said:


> Yep she knows... I couldn’t get anything out of her lol..



So she says it’s not turquoise but doesn’t provide definite answer for other stones? [emoji2] Maybe that’s a trick?!


----------



## Bethc

chaneljewel said:


> I actually purchased last year’s pendant and love it.  I know that I’m in the minority, but it goes well with fall colors.



I have it and I love it too!  It always gets compliments, more than my others. [emoji4]


----------



## kimber418

I am thinking the Holiday Pendant will be ROCK CRYSTAL with the diamond......
Just a feeling.  No inside info here!


----------



## Violet Bleu

kimber418 said:


> I am thinking the Holiday Pendant will be ROCK CRYSTAL with the diamond......
> Just a feeling.  No inside info here!


I hope so! That would be lovely!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kimber418 said:


> I am thinking the Holiday Pendant will be ROCK CRYSTAL with the diamond......
> Just a feeling.  No inside info here!


Oh I hope not...
It doesn’t seem that the diamond would stand out very well against the cloudy nature of RC but then again it might be pretty. Difficult to predict this one.


----------



## ShoooSh

kimber418 said:


> I am thinking the Holiday Pendant will be ROCK CRYSTAL with the diamond......
> Just a feeling.  No inside info here!



But isnt it a fragile stone? I mean engraving the stone in the middle of the motif? Lets see [emoji7]


----------



## Bethc

ShoooSh said:


> But isnt it a fragile stone? I mean engraving the stone in the middle of the motif? Lets see [emoji7]



The holiday pendants usually have gold on one side, they’re not open on both sides like a bracelet.  That’s what they engrave, but let’s see.


----------



## ShoooSh

Ladies visited our local store yesterday & was shown the blue agate pieces, here are my findings; 
- color is gorgeous, each motif will reflect different shades of blue as it moves
- it weighs way lighter than the WMOP , Onyx vintage bracelets/necklaces
- if u put it against light, it goes super light sky blue & yes indeed its a see thru stone
- i wasnt allowed to take pix 
- ill be able to get the bracelet without the necklace if i wish to (no more you must get both)
- as per the store manager (who said the launch is Nov ‘18 but “Paris has yet to confirm”)the store still cant accept any deposit/full payment since they dont have a green light from paris on when to launch it (although my SA was THIS CLOSE on selling me the bracelet at the spot, she kept going back&forth & apologized she cant sell it..weird)

Anyway she promised she will keep me posted on when i can go to pay the deposit/full payment to secure my piece.


----------



## HADASSA

ShoooSh said:


> Ladies visited our local store yesterday & was shown the blue agate pieces, here are my findings;
> - color is gorgeous, each motif will reflect different shades of blue as it moves
> - it weighs way lighter than the WMOP , Onyx vintage bracelets/necklaces
> - if u put it against light, it goes super light sky blue & yes indeed its a see thru stone
> - i wasnt allowed to take pix
> - ill be able to get the bracelet without the necklace if i wish to (no more you must get both)
> - as per the store manager (who said the launch is Nov ‘18 but “Paris has yet to confirm”)the store still cant accept any deposit/full payment since they dont have a green light from paris on when to launch it (although my SA was THIS CLOSE on selling me the bracelet at the spot, she kept going back&forth & apologized she cant sell it..weird)
> 
> Anyway she promised she will keep me posted on when i can go to pay the deposit/full payment to secure my piece.



Was told by my London SA that Blue Agate will not launch worldwide until after the end of VCA’s Financial Year - so looking at April 2019.


----------



## Meowwu

HADASSA said:


> Was told by my London SA that Blue Agate will not launch worldwide until after the end of VCA’s Financial Year - so looking at April 2019.


Mm... I don’t know what to make of their early exposure marketing approach (or the fact that HK and some resort boutiques had “jump start” with the sale and sold out in HK already). Just.... why? Lol


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> Oh I hope not...
> It doesn’t seem that the diamond would stand out very well against the cloudy nature of RC but then again it might be pretty. Difficult to predict this one.





Bethc said:


> The holiday pendants usually have gold on one side, they’re not open on both sides like a bracelet.  That’s what they engrave, but let’s see.



I would prefer to see the BLUE AGATE against the gold background - it will temper the translucency a bit and maintain the vibrant blue colour of the stone [emoji1374]


----------



## ShoooSh

HADASSA said:


> I would prefer to see the BLUE AGATE against the gold background - it will temper the translucency a bit and maintain the vibrant blue colour of the stone [emoji1374]



THIS [emoji170][emoji1373]


----------



## HADASSA

Meowwu said:


> Mm... I don’t know what to make of their early exposure marketing approach (or the fact that HK and some resort boutiques had “jump start” with the sale and sold out in HK already). Just.... why? Lol



For us to get hyped for another year [emoji30] I need more short term goals.


----------



## HADASSA

Meowwu said:


> Mm... I don’t know what to make of their early exposure marketing approach (or the fact that HK and some resort boutiques had “jump start” with the sale and sold out in HK already). Just.... why? Lol





Same will be happening with the SELFRIDGES LE ...awaiting further info.


----------



## klynneann

HADASSA said:


> Was told by my London SA that Blue Agate will not launch worldwide until after the end of VCA’s Financial Year - so looking at April 2019.


Well that's not very nice.


----------



## HADASSA

klynneann said:


> Well that's not very nice.


And Customer Service in the US told me that they have NO OFFICIAL launch date as of yet.


----------



## klynneann

HADASSA said:


> And Customer Service in the US told me that they have NO OFFICIAL launch date as of yet.


sigh - more time to save up I guess?


----------



## Meowwu

HADASSA said:


> For us to get hyped for another year [emoji30] I need more short term goals.


Me too!! I am thinking of ignoring VCA for now and focus on JCL. Lol


----------



## Meowwu

HADASSA said:


> Same will be happening with the SELFRIDGES LE ...awaiting further info.


Argh. About Selfridge LE bracelet ... I am somewhat frustrated! The bracelet was online and I was able to make reference to it when inquiring with their customer services. They directed me to contact retail directly but the retail refused to give out information when I reached out!


----------



## Bethc

HADASSA said:


> Same will be happening with the SELFRIDGES LE ...awaiting further info.



I thought they were already for sale?


----------



## HADASSA

Meowwu said:


> Argh. About Selfridge LE bracelet ... I am somewhat frustrated! The bracelet was online and I was able to make reference to it when inquiring with their customer services. They directed me to contact retail directly but the retail refused to give out information when I reached out!



@Meowwu, would you like my SA contact at SELFRIDGES? I can PM you her info.



Bethc said:


> I thought they were already for sale?



They are for sale already Beth - you are correct. Currently launched EXCLUSIVELY at SELFRIDGES but awaiting further info about whether it will eventually be available worldwide and when.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Following these posts. Information seems to be inconsistently disseminated. Must be very frustrating. I want to buy but most are out of my price range. [emoji17]


----------



## PhoenixH

Thank you to those who enabled. And pardon my horrid hands and dirty frivole ring. I need to get it cleaned! Lol


----------



## HADASSA

EpiFanatic said:


> Following these posts. Information seems to be inconsistently disseminated. Must be very frustrating. I want to buy but most are out of my price range. [emoji17]



You are right about dissemination of info [emoji1360]

Look at it this way - it’s to VCA’s benefit if we are told that only a few are (will be) produced. Then everyone wants to covet the LE. 

But eventually it becomes part of the permanent collection and we just don’t know what is really and truly a “50th Anniversary LE.”

Anyway, VCA has their audience target strategists working overtime to keep us in the dark.

My eyes are wandering...


----------



## Cthullu

You know I have seen celebrities wearing Alhambra pieces for years and never gave it a second thought. Funny, but this thread has me thinking my life is incomplete without an Alhambra bracelet.....


----------



## Styleanyone

@Cthullu, I totally agree with you. I bought a RG bracelet 2 years ago and now, I read all those posts and saw all beautiful pieces, I want add a few more pieces to mine.


----------



## HADASSA

twitspie said:


> So very exciting...I just came across these pictures on Instagram.  These are currently on Hong Kong...



Replying to this in the 50th Thread. Credit to Instagram A/C “hluv202.”

Blue Agate - comes in 5 and 10 motifs in YG only. Last pic is 2 X 10s.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> Replying to this in the 50th Thread. Credit to Instagram A/C “hluv202.”
> 
> Blue Agate - comes in 5 and 10 motifs in YG only. Last pic is 2 X 10s.
> 
> View attachment 4133500
> View attachment 4133501
> View attachment 4133502
> View attachment 4133503


Beautiful!


----------



## voodoodoll2005

HADASSA said:


> Replying to this in the 50th Thread. Credit to Instagram A/C “hluv202.”
> 
> Blue Agate - comes in 5 and 10 motifs in YG only. Last pic is 2 X 10s.
> 
> View attachment 4133500
> View attachment 4133501
> View attachment 4133502
> View attachment 4133503


The blue color is stunning. Now I really hope they will make the 2018 holiday necklace with blue agate.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

HADASSA said:


> Look at it this way - it’s to VCA’s benefit if we are told that only a few are (will be) produced. Then everyone wants to covet the LE.
> My eyes are wandering...



You have very accurately summed up how I feel about shopping at VCA. 

Also the services offered by the SAs can vary tremendously from country to country which does not help.


----------



## Styleanyone

@HADASSA, blue agate is beautiful too. It almost like the lazuli. I was at boutique today, and I didn’t see any blues.  I did get the bracelet and a necklace with onyx. I wish the US will have the blues one day. Bracelet needs to be shortened and necklace is from New York boutique - the only US store has it. I will share the prehensile I have both of them. Cheers


----------



## westcoastgal

HADASSA said:


> Replying to this in the 50th Thread. Credit to Instagram A/C “hluv202.”
> 
> Blue Agate - comes in 5 and 10 motifs in YG only. Last pic is 2 X 10s.
> 
> View attachment 4133500
> View attachment 4133501
> View attachment 4133502
> View attachment 4133503


It’s beautiful, but for me I’d prefer to buy this color as a single motif.


----------



## HADASSA

Styleanyone said:


> @HADASSA, blue agate is beautiful too. It almost like the lazuli. I was at boutique today, and I didn’t see any blues.  I did get the bracelet and a necklace with onyx. I wish the US will have the blues one day. Bracelet needs to be shortened and necklace is from New York boutique - the only US store has it. I will share the prehensile I have both of them. Cheers


I think many of us have overlooked the beauty of the WG Onyx/Pave set, probably because this is a permanent offering and we were eagerly awaiting what else was coming for the 50th.


----------



## HADASSA

westcoastgal said:


> It’s beautiful, but for me I’d prefer to buy this color as a single motif.


Let's hope it will be the stone of choice for this year's LE Pendant


----------



## Bethc

Styleanyone said:


> @HADASSA, blue agate is beautiful too. It almost like the lazuli. I was at boutique today, and I didn’t see any blues.  I did get the bracelet and a necklace with onyx. I wish the US will have the blues one day. Bracelet needs to be shortened and necklace is from New York boutique - the only US store has it. I will share the prehensile I have both of them. Cheers



It’s absolutely gorgeous!  I want it too [emoji4]


----------



## Styleanyone

HADASSA said:


> I think many of us have overlooked the beauty of the WG Onyx/Pave set, probably because this is a permanent offering and we were eagerly awaiting what else was coming for the 50th.


I totally agree. We all want something that doesn’t see often, and it stands out differently Honestly, I didn’t give much attention to the WG with diamonds & onyx until saw it. It was beautiful, elegant, very simply looking. Black and white.


----------



## jehaga

Just called the Prince’s Building boutique in HK (I’m in SoCal). The SA I spoke with was wonderful. Gave me the prices and texted me this pic. Said they’re sold out but may be expecting a few more. 
I just have to have that bracelet


----------



## HADASSA

jehaga said:


> View attachment 4134673
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just called the Prince’s Building boutique in HK (I’m in SoCal). The SA I spoke with was wonderful. Gave me the prices and texted me this pic. Said they’re sold out but may be expecting a few more.
> I just have to have that bracelet


Isn't it wonderful to deal with accommodating SAs  This shade of blue reminds me a bit of the brighter coloured Turquoise.

I also can't understand why there is a big secret about the timeframe for availability in other markets


----------



## Notorious Pink

I am literally crazy over the blue agate. My poor SA is being so patient with me!! These amazing pictures are making it better (worse???) [emoji38]
[emoji170][emoji746][emoji170][emoji746][emoji170][emoji746][emoji170][emoji746][emoji170][emoji746][emoji170][emoji746][emoji170][emoji746][emoji170][emoji746][emoji170][emoji746][emoji170][emoji746][emoji170][emoji746][emoji170][emoji746][emoji170]


----------



## Styleanyone

Silly question: will I able to see the blues on VCA website or must go to the boutique if they ever come to US?


----------



## HADASSA

Styleanyone said:


> Silly question: will I able to see the blues on VCA website or must go to the boutique if they ever come to US?


If it's a permanent offering, then it will definitely be on the website.

I can also PM my SA at NM info - nice shopping with him when you live far away from a boutique


----------



## Styleanyone

@HADASSA , thank you very much. I will definitely to PM you for your SA info in the near future.


----------



## HADASSA

Styleanyone said:


> @HADASSA , thank you very much. I will definitely to PM you for your SA info in the near future.


Check your PMs - just sent you his info


----------



## Styleanyone

Thank you @HADASSA


----------



## jehaga

HADASSA said:


> If it's a permanent offering, then it will definitely be on the website.
> 
> I can also PM my SA at NM info - nice shopping with him when you live far away from a boutique


I love my NM SA!!! I already bugged him last weekend about the blue agate. He asked the VCA specialist and found out that there will be a brief trunk show at the SCP boutique, and that maybe some department stores will have it in a few months. This is in line with what the SA in HK said. I am suffering from full blown acquisition syndrome right now.


----------



## jehaga

Another pic from the SA in HK. That is one lucky wrist!


----------



## HADASSA

jehaga said:


> I love my NM SA!!! I already bugged him last weekend about the blue agate. He asked the VCA specialist and found out that there will be a brief trunk show at the SCP boutique, and that maybe some department stores will have it in a few months. This is in line with what the SA in HK said. I am suffering from full blown acquisition syndrome right now.





jehaga said:


> View attachment 4135628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another pic from the SA in HK. That is one lucky wrist!



You are making me love this stone more and more [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## HADASSA

Styleanyone said:


> Thank you @HADASSA


----------



## texasbrooke

I texted my NM SA yesterday inquiring about the blue agate. She told me that blue agate launches in the US on November 15 but she does not think Neimans is going to get it. I buy a lot from her so asked her to keep me posted if something changes.  Anyone hear this also from their NM SA?


----------



## HADASSA

texasbrooke said:


> I texted my NM SA yesterday inquiring about the blue agate. She told me that blue agate launches in the US on November 15 but she does not think Neimans is going to get it. I buy a lot from her so asked her to keep me posted if something changes.  Anyone hear this also from their NM SA?


Info in general has been very sketchy. If this is to form part of the permanent collection, NM will definitely get it 

VCA just chose to pre-launch in "Resort" boutiques in France, ME and Asia.


----------



## Styleanyone

How many bracelet we will need if VCA has all shade of blues? Just curious. Currently, I own none of the blues


----------



## HADASSA

Styleanyone said:


> How many bracelet we will need if VCA has all shade of blues? Just curious. Currently, I own none of the blues


Are you asking how many blues were produced by VCA in bracelets? Like Hermes Blues?

Those that I know of are Turquoise, Lapis, Chalcedony (???blue), Blue Agate.

At the moment you might only be able to get the Chalcedony NEW from the boutiques. Blue Agate is not yet available worldwide. For Lapis and Turquoise, definitely the Reseller route but be very careful of the SUPERFAKES out there.

Hope I didn't misunderstand your question.


----------



## tbbbjb

HADASSA said:


> Are you asking how many blues were produced by VCA in bracelets? Like Hermes Blues?
> 
> Those that I know of are Turquoise, Lapis, Chalcedony (???blue), Blue Agate.
> 
> At the moment you might only be able to get the Chalcedony NEW from the boutiques. Blue Agate is not yet available worldwide. For Lapis and Turquoise, definitely the Reseller route but be very careful of the SUPERFAKES out there.
> 
> Hope I didn't misunderstand your question.



There was also the Bleu de Sèvres (blue porcelain) exclusive to Paris.


----------



## Styleanyone

@HADASSA, with only few blues from VCA, no wonder it is difficult to get. I was considering buy a second hand  - preloves at first but worrying about the authenticity issues. It is safe to buy from the boutique.


----------



## Styleanyone

tbbbjb said:


> There was also the Bleu de Sèvres (blue porcelain) exclusive to Paris.


Paris always have exclusive privileges not only for VCA but also for other brands.


----------



## HADASSA

tbbbjb said:


> There was also the Bleu de Sèvres (blue porcelain) exclusive to Paris.


Thank you my dear for chiming in 

Are you loving the Blue Agate?


----------



## HADASSA

Styleanyone said:


> @HADASSA, with only few blues from VCA, no wonder it is difficult to get. I was considering buy a second hand  - preloves at first but worrying about the authenticity issues. It is safe to buy from the boutique.


Safer to purchase at the boutiques but there are also some reputable resellers.

I can't say with all certainty that the pieces are authentic so I shall reserve sharing info in that regard.


----------



## Sparkledolll

I was at the boutique today. SA told me that there’s one more new stone launching the same time as blue agate. It’s solid YG with a kind of square patterns which they have on a lot of watches, looks like waves. And I was very lucky to be offered rock crystal. It’s more transparent than I expected. [emoji16]


----------



## tbbbjb

HADASSA said:


> Thank you my dear for chiming in
> 
> Are you loving the Blue Agate?



Always a pleasure to help out.  I will reserve my opinion on the blue agate until I get the opportunity to see it in person.  It definitely looks promising to someone like myself who loves blue.


----------



## Styleanyone

@Natalie j, very pretty and congrats! Any idea when will we be seeing  the new release besides the blue agate?


----------



## Sparkledolll

Styleanyone said:


> @Natalie j, very pretty and congrats! Any idea when will we be seeing  the new release besides the blue agate?



Thanks! Sometime around Mid November.


----------



## jehaga

Natalie j said:


> I was at the boutique today. SA told me that there’s one more new stone launching the same time as blue agate. It’s solid YG with a kind of square patterns which they have on a lot of watches, looks like waves. And I was very lucky to be offered rock crystal. It’s more transparent than I expected. [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 4136428


OMG I’m dying here!!! Did you get the RC bracelet?


----------



## Sparkledolll

jehaga said:


> OMG I’m dying here!!! Did you get the RC bracelet?



Yes [emoji16]


----------



## jehaga

Natalie j said:


> Yes [emoji16]


So amazing!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## HADASSA

Natalie j said:


> I was at the boutique today. SA told me that there’s one more new stone launching the same time as blue agate. It’s solid YG with a kind of square patterns which they have on a lot of watches, looks like waves. And I was very lucky to be offered rock crystal. It’s more transparent than I expected. [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 4136428


Lovely and so ethereal looking 

Natalie. I am trying to understand this, "*SA told me that there’s one more new stone launching the same time as blue agate. It’s solid YG with a kind of square patterns which they have on a lot of watches, looks like waves."*

I am going to have to look at watches. Also wondering if it's similar to the Amulette de Cartier. Did she also hint what colour it might be?

Assuming this is in addition to the LE Pendant ?


----------



## jenaps

Natalie j said:


> I was at the boutique today. SA told me that there’s one more new stone launching the same time as blue agate. It’s solid YG with a kind of square patterns which they have on a lot of watches, looks like waves. And I was very lucky to be offered rock crystal. It’s more transparent than I expected. [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 4136428



Love![emoji7]


----------



## Sparkledolll

HADASSA said:


> Lovely and so ethereal looking
> 
> Natalie. I am trying to understand this, "*SA told me that there’s one more new stone launching the same time as blue agate. It’s solid YG with a kind of square patterns which they have on a lot of watches, looks like waves."*
> 
> I am going to have to look at watches. Also wondering if it's similar to the Amulette de Cartier. Did she also hint what colour it might be?
> 
> Assuming this is in addition to the LE Pendant ?



Sorry This picture might explain it better than I can! It’s going to be solid Yellow gold with this pattern in the middle of the watch on it. I didn’t see pictures but this is how it was described to me. 




Yep, this is in addition to the LE pendant.


----------



## Hobbiezm

Natalie j said:


> I was at the boutique today. SA told me that there’s one more new stone launching the same time as blue agate. It’s solid YG with a kind of square patterns which they have on a lot of watches, looks like waves. And I was very lucky to be offered rock crystal. It’s more transparent than I expected. [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 4136428



So beautiful- pairs beautifully with your birkin! I love coming here on the PF to check out all the eye candy [emoji517]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Hobbiezm said:


> So beautiful- pairs beautifully with your birkin! I love coming here on the PF to check out all the eye candy [emoji517]



Thank you! Happy to be twins with you [emoji16]


----------



## HADASSA

Natalie j said:


> Sorry This picture might explain it better than I can! It’s going to be solid Yellow gold with this pattern in the middle of the watch on it. I didn’t see pictures but this is how it was described to me.
> 
> View attachment 4136879
> 
> 
> Yep, this is in addition to the LE pendant.


Okay - so it's NOT a stone per se but just a new design (looks like diamond shapes) in ALL GOLD. Hmmm...sounds interesting. Reminds me of the AdeC necklace.

Thanks Nat


----------



## Hobbiezm

I wanted to pair my RC with another necklace ... here is my turquoise and RC together


----------



## klynneann

Hobbiezm said:


> I wanted to pair my RC with another necklace ... here is my turquoise and RC together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4136890


That is stunning!


----------



## HADASSA

Hobbiezm said:


> I wanted to pair my RC with another necklace ... here is my turquoise and RC together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4136890


Perfect pairing 

You bit the bullet and got the Turquoise - good for you


----------



## Styleanyone

@Hobbiezm,  thought it would look “busy” with two pairs but just like @HADASSA said: perfect pairing. Beautiful and elegant.


----------



## Bethc

Hobbiezm said:


> I wanted to pair my RC with another necklace ... here is my turquoise and RC together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4136890



Gorgeous!! [emoji170]


----------



## EpiFanatic

Hobbiezm said:


> I wanted to pair my RC with another necklace ... here is my turquoise and RC together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4136890



Stunning!!! Love hem together. What boutique has the RC?


----------



## expatwife

Dear ladies,
Has anyone seen the Selfridges limited edition in real? On the pictures carnelian looks quite red. The carnelian I’ve seen in the stores is usually brownish. 
My husband is going to London this week-end and I’m torn whether to ask him to get it or not. Thanks!


----------



## Hobbiezm

EpiFanatic said:


> Stunning!!! Love hem together. What boutique has the RC?



Hi - not sure which stores but the RC was limited release- do call your local boutique and they can help you... good luck ![emoji256]


----------



## jehaga

Discussing this with my NM rep right now through frantic texting. Can’t decide if I should get it or wait for the possiblility of blue agate. All the eye candy in this thread has stirred me from my dormant VCA obsession.
I remember getting my first MOP and onyx bracelets at the SCP boutique for around $1800 each. Dealing with severe sticker shock right now and trying to justify getting another luxury item that I don’t need, but WANT!!!


----------



## Bethc

jehaga said:


> View attachment 4138205
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discussing this with my NM rep right now through frantic texting. Can’t decide if I should get it or wait for the possiblility of blue agate. All the eye candy in this thread has stirred me from my dormant VCA obsession.
> I remember getting my first MOP and onyx bracelets at the SCP boutique for around $1800 each. Dealing with severe sticker shock right now and trying to justify getting another luxury item that I don’t need, but WANT!!!



The Wg/onyx may be my favorite of the 50th anniversary pieces.    However, the blue agate is very different, it’s YG and doesn’t have diamonds and is about a 3rd of the price.  But the pics look beautiful!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

expatwife said:


> Dear ladies,
> Has anyone seen the Selfridges limited edition in real? On the pictures carnelian looks quite red. The carnelian I’ve seen in the stores is usually brownish.
> My husband is going to London this week-end and I’m torn whether to ask him to get it or not. Thanks!


The carnelian that VCA uses do vary in color from orange (with a tinge of red), to blood red and finally brownish red. I had a carnelian picked up for me once and it was orange; I went to VCA personally and swapped it for blood red. You need to ask the SA and they should be able to get you the right tone of red.


----------



## expatwife

Stardust Andromeda said:


> The carnelian that VCA uses do vary in color from orange (with a tinge of red), to blood red and finally brownish red. I had a carnelian picked up for me once and it was orange; I went to VCA personally and swapped it for blood red. You need to ask the SA and they should be able to get you the right tone of red.



Thank you, I’ll do that! I personally have never seen blood red one-those probably get snatched right away [emoji15]


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

expatwife said:


> Thank you, I’ll do that! I personally have never seen blood red one-those probably get snatched right away [emoji15]



This is my interpretation of blood red.


----------



## Styleanyone

Thank you for sharing @Stardust Andromeda . Now we have a perfect red color when we go shopping for carnelian .


----------



## westcoastgal

Natalie j said:


> I was at the boutique today. SA told me that there’s one more new stone launching the same time as blue agate. It’s solid YG with a kind of square patterns which they have on a lot of watches, looks like waves. And I was very lucky to be offered rock crystal. It’s more transparent than I expected. [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 4136428


Rock crystal is gorgeous. Like a Gris mouette color from Hermès? It looks very nice on your wrist (and with your bag).


----------



## expatwife

Stardust Andromeda said:


> View attachment 4138807
> 
> 
> This is my interpretation of blood red.



That’s beautiful, thank you!!!


----------



## mfa777

Stephy said:


> Love my new bracelet



Beautiful! Girls, how can I get this grey mop and diamonds bracelet? I don’t think I saw it at the store...


----------



## Stephy

mfa87 said:


> Beautiful! Girls, how can I get this grey mop and diamonds bracelet? I don’t think I saw it at the store...


Pm u


----------



## jehaga

Got it delivered to me by the Jewelry Manager at NM just now!!!
When did they change the clasp? Feels so thin compared to my well-loved old bracelet!


----------



## LadyCupid

...


----------



## Styleanyone

@jehaga, how exciting! I am waiting for mine. Get shortened . I felt the same way, maybe because of the diamonds and oxny. My RG looked bigger and felt heavier. I will compare  both when I get mine.


----------



## Suzie

jehaga said:


> Got it delivered to me by the Jewelry Manager at NM just now!!!
> When did they change the clasp? Feels so thin compared to my well-loved old bracelet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4139132
> View attachment 4139133


The clasp on my 20 motif WG is th same new clasp.


----------



## Suzie

Stardust Andromeda said:


> View attachment 4138807
> 
> 
> This is my interpretation of blood red.


Wish carnelian came in WG, then my collection would be complete.


----------



## jehaga

Also, the chain is quite a bit shorter from the clasp to the first motif. Is this right, or did I get a bracelet that was shortened? If this is the case, I will have to take it back to NM and ask for another one☹️. Hope the VCA aficionados on this board can set me straight before I make the drive.


----------



## bags to die for

I 


jehaga said:


> View attachment 4139446
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the chain is quite a bit shorter from the clasp to the first motif. Is this right, or did I get a bracelet that was shortened? If this is the case, I will have to take it back to NM and ask for another one☹️. Hope the VCA aficionados on this board can set me straight before I make the drive.


I tried the onyx/diamond bracelet on and it did feel shorter than the ones I already purchased but the SA swore they were the same size. I didn't have mine with me but with your picture,  I do think they're shorter.


----------



## lynne_ross

jehaga said:


> View attachment 4139446
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the chain is quite a bit shorter from the clasp to the first motif. Is this right, or did I get a bracelet that was shortened? If this is the case, I will have to take it back to NM and ask for another one☹️. Hope the VCA aficionados on this board can set me straight before I make the drive.


I had my clover bracelet shortened so don’t want to compare to that. However the number of links from the clasp on your bracelet looks the same as the stock photo online


----------



## sbelle

jehaga said:


> When did they change the clasp?



The flat clasp has been around for awhile but hasn’t been used on all pieces.  The long Magic pendant necklaces have this clasp.  I happen to love it because of the engraving and have had the original clasp removed from a lot of pieces and replaced with this clasp.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Just visited VCA New Bond Street and was told by the manager that blue agate will be a permanent collection from 2019.


----------



## MYH

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Just visited VCA New Bond Street and was told by the manager that blue agate will be a permanent collection from 2019.


Thank you! It’s nice to know if I’m patient I will eventually be able to buy one.


----------



## Styleanyone

@Stardust Andromeda, glad to know, now I have enough time to decide on necklace or bracelet or both.


----------



## HADASSA

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Just visited VCA New Bond Street and was told by the manager that blue agate will be a permanent collection from 2019.


Did He/she say what the offerings will be? 20, 10, 5? YG or WG?

Was told the same thing by my Selfridges SA - from anywhere AFTER April 2019.


----------



## jehaga

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Just visited VCA New Bond Street and was told by the manager that blue agate will be a permanent collection from 2019.


Yay!!!


----------



## Bethc

texasgirliegirl said:


> I hope that VCA will offer a collection similar to the one they offered when they launched Letterwood.
> The hallmark of LE vintage alhambra has been stones alternating with solid gold so my hope/wish is for any special LE piece to share this feature.  As for stones, I can see VCA going in two directions (only guesses here, of course!):
> They could offer pieces that commemorate the original necklace (in this case all yg) but to make this special alternate with pave motifs (cost prohibitive for most).
> They could offer a stone that is TRULY limited such as lapis, turquoise, or gray mother of pearl.
> The easiest one to offer would be gray mother of pearl in terms of material availability.
> It has been approved for special orders and MANY collectors have requested this stone for years.
> Wishful thinking on my part but whatever VCA chooses to offer will be beautiful, no doubt.



Funny, I just started at the beginning of this thread... this is almost a year old.   She pretty much nailed it!

TGG -you should play the lottery!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

HADASSA said:


> Did He/she say what the offerings will be? 20, 10, 5? YG or WG?
> 
> Was told the same thing by my Selfridges SA - from anywhere AFTER April 2019.


oh - I forgot to ask ...


----------



## nicole0612

It would be nice to know if single motif vintage earrings will be offered once blue agate becomes a part of the permanent collection. What do you think?


----------



## MYH

HADASSA said:


> Did He/she say what the offerings will be? 20, 10, 5? YG or WG?
> 
> Was told the same thing by my Selfridges SA - from anywhere AFTER April 2019.


Ugh. I’m gonna have to be really patient.


----------



## lynne_ross

x


----------



## texasgirliegirl

nicole0612 said:


> It would be nice to know if single motif vintage earrings will be offered once blue agate becomes a part of the permanent collection. What do you think?


I don’t think that these will be offered due to the translucent nature of the stone but we can always hope.


----------



## nicole0612

texasgirliegirl said:


> I don’t think that these will be offered due to the translucent nature of the stone but we can always hope.


That is a good point. I was hoping that since the carnelian is also somewhat translucent the color of the blue agate would have a similar look in earrings.  I seems from the photos that the blue agate has less of a completely translucent look as compared to the rock crystal, but that may be just wishful thinking on my part.


----------



## Notorious Pink

texasgirliegirl said:


> I don’t think that these will be offered due to the translucent nature of the stone but we can always hope.



From the photos I’ve seen where the agate is against something (light not shining through) it still appears very blue. Why does it make a difference that the stone is translucent? Ugh I wish there was a way to ask that without sounding harsh, I’m just wondering TGG, as you know way more about VCA than I do!!! [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254][emoji254][emoji254][emoji254][emoji254][emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## HADASSA

nicole0612 said:


> It would be nice to know if single motif vintage earrings will be offered once blue agate becomes a part of the permanent collection. What do you think?





texasgirliegirl said:


> I don’t think that these will be offered due to the translucent nature of the stone but we can always hope.





nicole0612 said:


> That is a good point. I was hoping that since the carnelian is also somewhat translucent the color of the blue agate would have a similar look in earrings.  I seems from the photos that the blue agate has less of a completely translucent look as compared to the rock crystal, but that may be just wishful thinking on my part.





BBC said:


> From the photos I’ve seen where the agate is against something (light not shining through) it still appears very blue. Why does it make a difference that the stone is translucent? Ugh I wish there was a way to ask that without sounding harsh, I’m just wondering TGG, as you know way more about VCA than I do!!! [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254][emoji254][emoji254][emoji254][emoji254][emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]



I would think that Carnelian and Blue Agate *FROM PICS* look as translucent as each other (not having seen the Blue Agate in real life). I don't see why VCA should not offer Earrings in the near future.

Rock Crystal appears almost TRANSPARENT opposed to TRANSLUCENT. Now this offered in Earrings just would NOT make sense.


----------



## nicole0612

BBC said:


> From the photos I’ve seen where the agate is against something (light not shining through) it still appears very blue. Why does it make a difference that the stone is translucent? Ugh I wish there was a way to ask that without sounding harsh, I’m just wondering TGG, as you know way more about VCA than I do!!! [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254][emoji254][emoji254][emoji254][emoji254][emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]





HADASSA said:


> I would think that Carnelian and Blue Agate *FROM PICS* look as translucent as each other (not having seen the Blue Agate in real life). I don't see why VCA should not offer Earrings in the near future.
> 
> Rock Crystal appears almost TRANSPARENT opposed to TRANSLUCENT. Now this offered in Earrings just would NOT make sense.



You both make good points, and I will continue to *hope*!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Selfridges has a small exhibition on the history of Alhambra; it is located next to Chopard. I was there yesterday and saw reproduction (using fake stones) of 1) 20 motifs lapis 1968; 2) 20 motifs gold and lapis 1971; and 3) 20 motifs rock crystals. Even though these use fake stones, they are still gorgeous. I was told VCA is thinking about bringing rock crystals back but it will be with a new design - maybe white gold, maybe something else. Very exciting! 

The carnelian and gold necklace and bracelet are lovely too - there are only a very limited number of pieces (100?). Maybe it was the lighting, the carnelian do look more brown than red.


----------



## Meowwu

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Selfridges has a small exhibition on the history of Alhambra; it is located next to Chopard. I was there yesterday and saw reproduction (using fake stones) of 1) 20 motifs lapis 1968; 2) 20 motifs gold and lapis 1971; and 3) 20 motifs rock crystals. Even though these use fake stones, they are still gorgeous. I was told VCA is thinking about bringing rock crystals back but it will be with a new design - maybe white gold, maybe something else. Very exciting!
> 
> The carnelian and gold necklace and bracelet are lovely too - there are only a very limited number of pieces (100?). Maybe it was the lighting, the carnelian do look more brown than red.



That sounds quite interesting! Do you know when the exhibition run till?


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Meowwu said:


> That sounds quite interesting! Do you know when the exhibition run till?


Oh - I didn’t find out. The exhibition can be completed in 3 mins flat so it is tiny ...

@expatwife 

The carnelian is a bit brown ...


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Oops wrong thread


----------



## JulesB68

In this picture you can see the person's finger through the stone quite clearly (obviously not as much as RC but much more so than other stones. Because the holiday pendant has the solid gold back the colour probably won't look the same, & I figure would be similar for the earrings, as the framework at the back would show through. I think this is what TGG means.


----------



## JulesB68

Still love it though!


----------



## Notorious Pink

JulesB68 said:


> In this picture you can see the person's finger through the stone quite clearly (obviously not as much as RC but much more so than other stones. Because the holiday pendant has the solid gold back the colour probably won't look the same, & I figure would be similar for the earrings, as the framework at the back would show through. I think this is what TGG means.



I understand, but I guess my point is that the bottom motifs against the jewelry tray are very blue. I imagine with the solid gold back the stones may actually look more blue than those in the double-sided necklace and bracelet motifs. 
[emoji1374][emoji1374][emoji1374][emoji1374][emoji1374]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Oops.


----------



## expatwife

Stardust Andromeda said:


> View attachment 4141415
> 
> Oh - I didn’t find out. The exhibition can be completed in 3 mins flat so it is tiny ...
> 
> @expatwife
> 
> The carnelian is a bit brown ...



Thank you dear Stardust! My husband went and was shown quite a few pieces - none of them were bright red, they were either brown or orange, so we passed...
Attaching some pics, please excuse his hairy arm [emoji23]


----------



## Lisa-SH

expatwife said:


> Thank you dear Stardust! My husband went and was shown quite a few pieces - none of them were bright red, they were either brown or orange, so we passed...
> Attaching some pics, please excuse his hairy arm [emoji23]
> View attachment 4141695
> View attachment 4141696
> View attachment 4141697


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

expatwife said:


> Thank you dear Stardust! My husband went and was shown quite a few pieces - none of them were bright red, they were either brown or orange, so we passed...
> Attaching some pics, please excuse his hairy arm [emoji23]
> View attachment 4141695
> View attachment 4141696
> View attachment 4141697


this is so funny!!

I had an insanely good time at Harrods .... couldn’t stop laughing so the photo is a little blurry!


----------



## Coconuts40

Stardust Andromeda said:


> this is so funny!!
> 
> I had an insanely good time at Harrods .... couldn’t stop laughing so the photo is a little blurry!



Great photo!
Curious, did Harrods have a turquoise bracelet, or are you lucky enough that it is your own bracelet ?


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Coconuts40 said:


> Great photo!
> Curious, did Harrods have a turquoise bracelet, or are you lucky enough that it is your own bracelet ?


It is my own bracelet - I was trying to match the blue with other pieces but that was just not possible.


----------



## Coconuts40

Stardust Andromeda said:


> It is my own bracelet - I was trying to match the blue with other pieces but that was just not possible.



Oh, you are so lucky to own it, looks beautiful on you ) 
yes it is a challenge nowadays but all pieces do look great on you !


----------



## swisshera

expatwife said:


> Thank you dear Stardust! My husband went and was shown quite a few pieces - none of them were bright red, they were either brown or orange, so we passed...
> Attaching some pics, please excuse his hairy arm [emoji23]
> View attachment 4141695
> View attachment 4141696
> View attachment 4141697


Thank you for the picture! This helps me so much with my decisions  Like you I prefer it to be very bright red, but even so....thanks for sharing!


----------



## Coconuts40

lynne_ross said:


> Has anyone heard about blue agate being launched in Canada? I have only heard the possibility of a stone being launch in fall but no details on it or exact timing.



Birks seems to be the last to know of any new stones and the news is always conflicting I find.  I may get my sister to ask her SA at Yorkdale.  I am not sure if I like the transparency of this stone, but I would definitely try it on and make my decision then


----------



## expatwife

swisshera said:


> Thank you for the picture! This helps me so much with my decisions  Like you I prefer it to be very bright red, but even so....thanks for sharing!



You’re very welcome! I wish they made the alternating gold motifs with some other stone, carnelian is so hard to find in a brighter shade...


----------



## swisshera

expatwife said:


> You’re very welcome! I wish they made the alternating gold motifs with some other stone, carnelian is so hard to find in a brighter shade...


I remember they released Letterwood with alternating gold, and also malachite with alternating gold too when they first came out, limited though. That's why I was surprised this release is not a limited edition.


----------



## HADASSA

expatwife said:


> Thank you dear Stardust! My husband went and was shown quite a few pieces - none of them were bright red, they were either brown or orange, so we passed...
> Attaching some pics, please excuse his hairy arm [emoji23]
> View attachment 4141695
> View attachment 4141696
> View attachment 4141697


Kudos to a man who can do this for his wife and still walk with his head held high 

@expatwife you've got a keeper


----------



## expatwife

HADASSA said:


> Kudos to a man who can do this for his wife and still walk with his head held high
> 
> @expatwife you've got a keeper



Thanks dear R! I felt so bad for him, he was trying hard, but at the end said: sorry, I don’t think I see what you want, I’m not comfortable making a decision [emoji23]...it was too much to ask, I knew it the moment I saw the pictures [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> I understand, but I guess my point is that the bottom motifs against the jewelry tray are very blue. I imagine with the solid gold back the stones may actually look more blue than those in the double-sided necklace and bracelet motifs.
> [emoji1374][emoji1374][emoji1374][emoji1374][emoji1374]


I agree.


----------



## HADASSA

expatwife said:


> Thanks dear R! I felt so bad for him, he was trying hard, but at the end said: sorry, I don’t think I see what you want, I’m not comfortable making a decision [emoji23]...it was too much to ask, I knew it the moment I saw the pictures [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


He got A++++++ for EFFORT 

Mine wouldn't dare venture what he did


----------



## cherylc

expatwife said:


> Thanks dear R! I felt so bad for him, he was trying hard, but at the end said: sorry, I don’t think I see what you want, I’m not comfortable making a decision [emoji23]...it was too much to ask, I knew it the moment I saw the pictures [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



your hubby is a doll! i’m just trying picture him walking into VCA alone and having all these bracelets and necklaces draped over him. lol. definitely a keeper!!!


----------



## expatwife

cherylc said:


> your hubby is a doll! i’m just trying picture him walking into VCA alone and having all these bracelets and necklaces draped over him. lol. definitely a keeper!!!



Haha, thanks! I felt quite guilty [emoji23]


----------



## HADASSA

expatwife said:


> Haha, thanks! I felt quite guilty [emoji23]


No need to feel guilty - he proved his LOVE by what he did for you


----------



## expatwife

HADASSA said:


> No need to feel guilty - he proved his LOVE by what he did for you



Thank you dear[emoji8]! His motto in life is happy wife, happy life [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Candice0985

Coconuts40 said:


> Birks seems to be the last to know of any new stones and the news is always conflicting I find.  I may get my sister to ask her SA at Yorkdale.  I am not sure if I like the transparency of this stone, but I would definitely try it on and make my decision then


Pearl at the Yorkdale boutique is very forthcoming with any new launches and information, if you need a SA at Yorkdale I highly recommend her!


----------



## NewBe

Zais5 said:


> Dear friends, my SA told me that additional 50 watches of lapis and 50 of turquoise will be made next spring. If your request in January was denied you could try to order it again. I managed to order lapis this week!



Would you happen to know how much is the limited lapis watch in the U.S.?  TIA


----------



## Bethc

I visited Selfridges yesterday and they have a small display for the 50th anniversary.  The 1st piece is a lapis 20 motif necklace that the woman had to tell me it “wasn’t available” I was like “yeah, I know”.  

I played with the LE bracelets, there were so many different shades!  Not red, but since nothing I have matches red, I chose one that looks good on my skin tone and with the YG.  Hard to tell in the box, but it’s almost a golden hue. I’m very happy with my choice[emoji4]


----------



## EpiFanatic

Bethc said:


> I visited Selfridges yesterday and they have a small display for the 50th anniversary.  The 1st piece is a lapis 20 motif necklace that the woman had to tell me it “wasn’t available” I was like “yeah, I know”.
> 
> I played with the LE bracelets, there were so many different shades!  Not red, but since nothing I have matches red, I chose one that looks good on my skin tone and with the YG.  Hard to tell in the box, but it’s almost a golden hue. I’m very happy with my choice[emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4144254



So stunning!  Congratulations on getting an LE.  Its so beautiful.


----------



## cece1

Bethc said:


> I visited Selfridges yesterday and they have a small display for the 50th anniversary.  The 1st piece is a lapis 20 motif necklace that the woman had to tell me it “wasn’t available” I was like “yeah, I know”.
> 
> I played with the LE bracelets, there were so many different shades!  Not red, but since nothing I have matches red, I chose one that looks good on my skin tone and with the YG.  Hard to tell in the box, but it’s almost a golden hue. I’m very happy with my choice[emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4144254



Congrats on a gorgeous addition!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Bethc said:


> I visited Selfridges yesterday and they have a small display for the 50th anniversary.  The 1st piece is a lapis 20 motif necklace that the woman had to tell me it “wasn’t available” I was like “yeah, I know”.
> 
> I played with the LE bracelets, there were so many different shades!  Not red, but since nothing I have matches red, I chose one that looks good on my skin tone and with the YG.  Hard to tell in the box, but it’s almost a golden hue. I’m very happy with my choice[emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4144254



Congratulations it’s beautiful!!!


----------



## WingNut

Bethc said:


> I visited Selfridges yesterday and they have a small display for the 50th anniversary.  The 1st piece is a lapis 20 motif necklace that the woman had to tell me it “wasn’t available” I was like “yeah, I know”.
> 
> I played with the LE bracelets, there were so many different shades!  Not red, but since nothing I have matches red, I chose one that looks good on my skin tone and with the YG.  Hard to tell in the box, but it’s almost a golden hue. I’m very happy with my choice[emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4144254


Gorgeous piece!


----------



## couturequeen

Weekend reading!

[emoji173]️ It was not necessarily a question of age group nor origins ... they wanted to add to their existing aesthetic.


----------



## couturequeen

Gorgeous book. So many Van Cleef archive images and how they are tied to history in one place. There are not just images of Alhambra!




This page in particular popped out since the maison has all of these colors currently available with the 50th. Maybe there is a method to the madness that will be revealed?


----------



## Hobbiezm

couturequeen said:


> Gorgeous book. So many Van Cleef archive images and how they are tied to history in one place. There are not just images of Alhambra!
> 
> View attachment 4146762
> 
> 
> This page in particular popped out since the maison has all of these colors currently available with the 50th. Maybe there is a method to the madness that will be revealed?



@couturequeen- Thankyou for posting! I received my book and quickly glanced through. The pictures are amazing - I wonder if they might reintroduce Coral in the main line? Or they might source new stones perhaps? One can dream [emoji57] attaching some more pics


----------



## couturequeen

Hobbiezm said:


> @couturequeen- Thankyou for posting! I received my book and quickly glanced through. The pictures are amazing - I wonder if they might reintroduce Coral in the main line? Or they might source new stones perhaps? One can dream [emoji57] attaching some more pics
> 
> View attachment 4146798
> 
> View attachment 4146803
> 
> View attachment 4146804



I think that lying in the field photo may be my favorite one. I assume she is daydreaming about new stones.


----------



## westcoastgal

couturequeen said:


> I think that lying in the field photo may be my favorite one. I assume she is daydreaming about new stones.


I wish they could cut up that blue sky into some turquoise pieces!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Awesome! Where did you order the book from? Amazon doesn’t get it for another month.


----------



## elizabethtwrs

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Selfridges has a small exhibition on the history of Alhambra; it is located next to Chopard. I was there yesterday and saw reproduction (using fake stones) of 1) 20 motifs lapis 1968; 2) 20 motifs gold and lapis 1971; and 3) 20 motifs rock crystals. Even though these use fake stones, they are still gorgeous. I was told VCA is thinking about bringing rock crystals back but it will be with a new design - maybe white gold, maybe something else. Very exciting!
> 
> The carnelian and gold necklace and bracelet are lovely too - there are only a very limited number of pieces (100?). Maybe it was the lighting, the carnelian do look more brown than red.



Do you know when the carnelian and gold collection came out? I was just in London a month ago and didn't know about this!


----------



## gagabag

Hobbiezm said:


> @couturequeen- Thankyou for posting! I received my book and quickly glanced through. The pictures are amazing - I wonder if they might reintroduce Coral in the main line? Or they might source new stones perhaps? One can dream [emoji57] attaching some more pics
> 
> View attachment 4146798
> 
> View attachment 4146803
> 
> View attachment 4146804



Wow thanks for the photos! One can dream! What stone was the yellow?


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

elizabethtwrs said:


> Do you know when the carnelian and gold collection came out? I was just in London a month ago and didn't know about this!


I have no idea but some earlier posts were circulating photos of the pieces so I checked them out at selfridges.


----------



## Hobbiezm

couturequeen said:


> I think that lying in the field photo may be my favorite one. I assume she is daydreaming about new stones.



I love this pic the most- whimsical- like VCA!


----------



## Hobbiezm

BBC said:


> Awesome! Where did you order the book from? Amazon doesn’t get it for another month.



Hi there- I got it as a gift from my SA but he did mention it comes out very soon... I think he took pity on me now that I’m on maternity leave [emoji57]


----------



## Hobbiezm

gagabag said:


> Wow thanks for the photos! One can dream! What stone was the yellow?



Hi @gagabag- I believe it’s the Yellow Gold Alhambra - the other motifs next to it are diamond pave Alhambra in YG

The pic is called Alhambra in Wonderland -(Vogue Japan 2005) by Satoshi Hirota and Kaz Arahama


----------



## gagabag

Hobbiezm said:


> Hi @gagabag- I believe it’s the Yellow Gold Alhambra - the other motifs next to it are diamond pave Alhambra in YG
> 
> The pic is called Alhambra in Wonderland -(Vogue Japan 2005) by Satoshi Hirota and Kaz Arahama


Oh thanks, thanks! Now that would make sense! For a while there I thought it was a “new” yellow gem stone of some sort


----------



## Brennamom

BBC said:


> Awesome! Where did you order the book from? Amazon doesn’t get it for another month.


Just added to wish list! Thanks!


----------



## jehaga




----------



## Bethc

elizabethtwrs said:


> Do you know when the carnelian and gold collection came out? I was just in London a month ago and didn't know about this!



It says July 2nd?


----------



## Styleanyone

Picked up my bracelet and necklace today.  So happy and want to share my new loves.


----------



## BalLVLover

Styleanyone said:


> Picked up my bracelet and necklace today.  So happy and want to share my new loves.
> View attachment 4148207
> View attachment 4148208



Absolutely Beautiful, congratulations ....I just bought the same bracelet and am waiting for it to come back in from being sized. I asked about a matching necklace (onyx with white gold) and my SA said they didn’t make that combination in a pendant, only yellow gold with black.....


----------



## Styleanyone

@BalLVLover, the magic oxny necklace came from New York VCA boutique only. If you are in the US, your SA can order it for you.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Styleanyone said:


> Picked up my bracelet and necklace today.  So happy and want to share my new loves.
> View attachment 4148207
> View attachment 4148208



Absolutely gorgeous. Congrats on your buy!


----------



## Styleanyone

Thank you @Stardust Andromeda Andromeda,@BalLVLover 
My second purchases since 2016. I am already searching for my next VCA piece- maybe a blue


----------



## innerpeace85

Styleanyone said:


> Picked up my bracelet and necklace today.  So happy and want to share my new loves.
> View attachment 4148207
> View attachment 4148208


Beautiful Enjoy them in good health!!


----------



## Styleanyone

I just started reading this book and I  enjoy reading it. Amazing book- lots of history. A few photos to share.


----------



## mirrorbeyond

Styleanyone said:


> I just started reading this book and I  enjoy reading it. Amazing book- lots of history. A few photos to share.
> View attachment 4148783
> View attachment 4148784
> View attachment 4148785
> View attachment 4148789


Did you get the book as a gift from the boutique?  I’m interested as well wondering if I can buy in somewhere.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

couturequeen said:


> Gorgeous book. So many Van Cleef archive images and how they are tied to history in one place. There are not just images of Alhambra!
> 
> View attachment 4146762
> 
> 
> This page in particular popped out since the maison has all of these colors currently available with the 50th. Maybe there is a method to the madness that will be revealed?


Truly lovely book. 
My precious SA surprised me with a copy...during my vacation, even. 
I just love her. Such a thoughtful and unexpected surprise.


----------



## Styleanyone

mirrorbeyond said:


> Did you get the book as a gift from the boutique?  I’m interested as well wondering if I can buy in somewhere.


The SA gave the book to me as a gift when I picked up the necklace and bracelet. She told me the store just got the book.


----------



## mirrorbeyond

Styleanyone said:


> The SA gave the book to me as a gift when I picked up the necklace and bracelet. She told me the store just got the book.


So nice!  I really would love to learn the history of Van Cleef and Alhambra!


----------



## say brooke

I was in London last week and the manager at Selfridges (who was at the small exhibit) confirmed that Blue agate will be part of the permanent collection & will be offered from Nov. Also said to watch out for rock crystal. I was also at Place Vendome in Paris and the SA there too confirmed about the blue agate being part of the permanent offerings.


----------



## Onthego

say brooke said:


> I was in London last week and the manager at Selfridges (who was at the small exhibit) confirmed that Blue agate will be part of the permanent collection & will be offered from Nov. Also said to watch out for rock crystal. I was also at Place Vendome in Paris and the SA there too confirmed about the blue agate being part of the permanent offerings.


Do they have the blue agate bracelet at Place Vendome in Paris?


----------



## say brooke

Onthego said:


> Do they have the blue agate bracelet at Place Vendome in Paris?


No, they did not. According to my SA there, it was only offered in one boutique in France & they were all sold out there.


----------



## BalLVLover

Styleanyone said:


> @BalLVLover, the magic oxny necklace came from New York VCA boutique only. If you are in the US, your SA can order it for you.



Thank you so much for the info!


----------



## say brooke

say brooke said:


> No, they did not. According to my SA there, it was only offered in one boutique in France & they were all sold out there.


Only offered in south of France, which was sold out


----------



## mirrorbeyond

say brooke said:


> I was in London last week and the manager at Selfridges (who was at the small exhibit) confirmed that Blue agate will be part of the permanent collection & will be offered from Nov. Also said to watch out for rock crystal. I was also at Place Vendome in Paris and the SA there too confirmed about the blue agate being part of the permanent offerings.



Meaning Rock Crystal will probably become permanent collection as well?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Styleanyone said:


> Thank you @Stardust Andromeda Andromeda,@BalLVLover
> My second purchases since 2016. I am already searching for my next VCA piece- maybe a blue





mirrorbeyond said:


> Meaning Rock Crystal will probably become permanent collection as well?


This has been suggested.


----------



## this_is_rj

I so hope that Rock Crystal is to be part of the permanent collection. It is the one limited edition I wanted and have not been able to get my hands on.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

BTW, for anyone who is still keen - London harrods has a one last piece of the 2017 Xmas pendant. Bull’s eye pendant.


----------



## say brooke

mirrorbeyond said:


> Meaning Rock Crystal will probably become permanent collection as well?


From what I understood, it seemed that it would be offered as limited edition.


----------



## say brooke

And for all those ppl who have small wrists, VCA has taken out a new size between their current small & medium.  I'm talking perlee bangles.


----------



## kat99

say brooke said:


> And for all those ppl who have small wrists, VCA has taken out a new size between their current small & medium.  I'm talking perlee bangles.


Ahh! I've wished for this for years.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

kat99 said:


> Ahh! I've wished for this for years.



Oh my gosh ME TOO!!! Now if they do this size in the perlee clover, I am in deep deep trouble folks.


----------



## say brooke

kat99 said:


> Ahh! I've wished for this for years.


Yes, me too! The small is too small on my wrist & the medium too big. I tried on the new size at VCA Harrods in a perlee bangle, its just perfect. They still hadn't received it in Perlee clover (Thank God in a way!) because I would just buy it from NM here.


----------



## say brooke

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Oh my gosh ME TOO!!! Now if they do this size in the perlee clover, I am in deep deep trouble folks.


Yes, they are! I'm in trouble too


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

say brooke said:


> Yes, they are! I'm in trouble too



Oh man I am in serious trouble. Do you know when they are planning to have these released in the US? Also, what will that size be labeled as? Not quite a medium? Little larger than small?


----------



## say brooke

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Oh man I am in serious trouble. Do you know when they are planning to have these released in the US? Also, what will that size be labeled as? Not quite a medium? Little larger than small?


Mid August. She kept saying 16cm. I think the small is 14cm.


----------



## Diamondbirdie

Sizes on the website are labelled extra small, medium and large at the moment.


----------



## TankerToad

Styleanyone said:


> Picked up my bracelet and necklace today.  So happy and want to share my new loves.
> View attachment 4148207
> View attachment 4148208



Amazing 
We are on similar journeys 
Love !!!


----------



## mirrorbeyond

say brooke said:


> From what I understood, it seemed that it would be offered as limited edition.



Sorry I am a bit confused... so will the rock crystal be “limited launch” now and become more available as a permant collection like the blue agate?


----------



## Iyang

Here is rock crystal necklace


----------



## Iyang

Iyang said:


> Here is rock crystal necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4151974
> View attachment 4151975


----------



## say brooke

mirrorbeyond said:


> Sorry I am a bit confused... so will the rock crystal be “limited launch” now and become more available as a permant collection like the blue agate?


No, I think it'll only be limited production of the rock crystal. Where as Blue agate will form part of the permanent collection after its limited release.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I believe that the “Limited Edition” vs “Limited Release” vs “Li


say brooke said:


> No, I think it'll only be limited production of the rock crystal. Where as Blue agate will form part of the permanent collection after its limited release.


Its completely understandable how confusing these limited items are. 
Limited edition vs limited release vs limited production....


----------



## mirrorbeyond

texasgirliegirl said:


> I believe that the “Limited Edition” vs “Limited Release” vs “Li
> 
> Its completely understandable how confusing these limited items are.
> Limited edition vs limited release vs limited production....



Yea and remember, limited production can also become more widely produced later... if vca decides to!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

mirrorbeyond said:


> Yea and remember, limited production can also become more widely produced later... if vca decides to!



Perhaps this is a way for VCA to determine interest for certain items....


----------



## Styleanyone

If I buy a pre-loved VCA necklace, will I able to get a certificate from the VCA boutique? How inch wil it be the fee to get one?


----------



## mirrorbeyond

Styleanyone said:


> If I buy a pre-loved VCA necklace, will I able to get a certificate from the VCA boutique? How inch wil it be the fee to get one?



Last time I asked, they charge $1500 for authentication.


----------



## Styleanyone

mirrorbeyond said:


> Last time I asked, they charge $1500 for authentication.


It is expensive. Maybe I just bring the item to get cleaned. Will they charge for the cleaning?


----------



## mirrorbeyond

Styleanyone said:


> It is expensive. Maybe I just bring the item to get cleaned. Will they charge for the cleaning?



I was told that they no longer clean it without authentication unless you buy it from the boutique.  The reason is that there are too many people just bring in for cleaning in order to get the authentication...  but you should check with your SA!  Maybe you will get better luck!


----------



## Styleanyone

mirrorbeyond said:


> I was told that they no longer clean it without authentication unless you buy it from the boutique.  The reason is that there are too many people just bring in for cleaning in order to get the authentication...  but you should check with your SA!  Maybe you will get better luck!


Oh, this is why the boutique I went cleaned my bracelet. They told me, I can come get it cleaned any time. It was a courtesy of course. Also maybe because I bought other jewelry from them.  While I was in the boutique, there was a lady came in and had her necklace cleaned and left. Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Styleanyone said:


> If I buy a pre-loved VCA necklace, will I able to get a certificate from the VCA boutique? How inch wil it be the fee to get one?


Based on what I know, VCA will not re-issue a certificate of authentication; you will  have to send it in for authentication and if it is real, VCA will issue a letter confirming that. It costs about 1,000 euro for authentication. I seem to get the impression (and I don’t know why) that if your piece is authentic, whether it comes with papers or not is not very important (even if you resell later on) and VCA will still service your piece.


----------



## Styleanyone

@Stardust Andromeda, thank you for the info. I heard someone went to boutique and got the certificate but she didn’t mention the fee. Well, you are right on whether getting the paper, and I just want to get a peace of mind when purchasing a preloved one.


----------



## mirrorbeyond

Ladies, there’s a chance that I might be offered the lapis and/or RC bracelets very soon.  My SA text me and told me to come in tomorrow and said I would be “very happy”.  I was thrilled at first but as I read through the thread once again, I am concerned how true the exclusivity it is.  The lapis is pretty pricey and I have a few other items on my list.  Even though I’ve always loved the lapis color and the RC is surprisingly elegant, I also do not really need another or two bracelet(s)...  I am worried that after all it’s not that limited and I will regret buying them later.  I hate this game VCA is playing...

Any opinion/suggestion?


----------



## say brooke

elizabethtwrs said:


> Do you know when the carnelian and gold collection came out? I was just in London a month ago and didn't know about this!


Yes it was a limited pre launch. NM will be getting it in March / April 2019


----------



## say brooke

Does anyone know when NM will get the Blue Agate? Im still so confused about how VCA is launching it in the US.


----------



## sbelle

Styleanyone said:


> @Stardust Andromeda, thank you for the info. I heard someone went to boutique and got the certificate but she didn’t mention the fee. Well, you are right on whether getting the paper, and I just want to get a peace of mind when purchasing a preloved one.



I have been told by my SA at a VCA boutique that if I lost my certificate of authenticity they would re-issue it for me, but it has to be a case where I am shown as the purchaser of piece with that serial number in their computer.  If the piece was not purchased by me,  or was purchased by me somewhere other than a boutique they will not do it.  Of course that is just my experience — others may have a different experience.


----------



## lynne_ross

mirrorbeyond said:


> Ladies, there’s a chance that I might be offered the lapis and/or RC bracelets very soon.  My SA text me and told me to come in tomorrow and said I would be “very happy”.  I was thrilled at first but as I read through the thread once again, I am concerned how true the exclusivity it is.  The lapis is pretty pricey and I have a few other items on my list.  Even though I’ve always loved the lapis color and the RC is surprisingly elegant, I also do not really need another or two bracelet(s)...  I am worried that after all it’s not that limited and I will regret buying them later.  I hate this game VCA is playing...
> 
> Any opinion/suggestion?


I was offered the lapis bracelet at my boutique and I declined. I thought about buying it but I realized I would only be getting it due to it's exclusivity and not because I loved it. It is a beautiful bracelet but I just have a few other items on my wish list that I would prefer to buy over it (now and in long run). I have no idea how limited it is but I would advise to only buy it if you love it. I had to make a decision without seeing bracelet so if you get to see it see how you feel about it in person. Good luck!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

mirrorbeyond said:


> Ladies, there’s a chance that I might be offered the lapis and/or RC bracelets very soon.  My SA text me and told me to come in tomorrow and said I would be “very happy”.  I was thrilled at first but as I read through the thread once again, I am concerned how true the exclusivity it is.  The lapis is pretty pricey and I have a few other items on my list.  Even though I’ve always loved the lapis color and the RC is surprisingly elegant, I also do not really need another or two bracelet(s)...  I am worried that after all it’s not that limited and I will regret buying them later.  I hate this game VCA is playing...
> 
> Any opinion/suggestion?


The marketing tactics adopted does make it very confusing ... I do agree with @lynne_ross that you should only buy it if you can love it. I had never seen lapis before I bought mine and when I saw it, I knew without a doubt that I could love it. The fact that it was exclusive did play a part in how quick I made my decision. 

However, I don’t think some of the other pieces (for e.g. rock crystal or raspberry porcelain) could have elicited the same passion and if offered, regardless of how limited it is, I would have declined.

Now, turquoise would have been another type of addiction ...


----------



## kat99

mirrorbeyond said:


> Ladies, there’s a chance that I might be offered the lapis and/or RC bracelets very soon.  My SA text me and told me to come in tomorrow and said I would be “very happy”.  I was thrilled at first but as I read through the thread once again, I am concerned how true the exclusivity it is.  The lapis is pretty pricey and I have a few other items on my list.  Even though I’ve always loved the lapis color and the RC is surprisingly elegant, I also do not really need another or two bracelet(s)...  I am worried that after all it’s not that limited and I will regret buying them later.  I hate this game VCA is playing...
> 
> Any opinion/suggestion?



The lapis bracelet is beautiful and I think it's a wonderful piece but don't buy it solely based on the perceived exclusivity or an idea that you might be able to recoup its cost at resale if you change your mind down the line. I kind of have this theory, which I shared with a few members here, that VCA deliberately timed the bracelet's release before blue agate for this reason (the much higher price point for a new blue) and is trickling it out to ensure sell through before the blue agate has its worldwide launch...just my theory though!!


----------



## mirrorbeyond

Thank you @lynne_ross and @Stardust Andromeda for your suggestions!

I actually saw both in person before and I did love them both!  Lapis has always been my favorite color and I have to say, when I see RC in person it surprised me how elegant it is!  However, there’re plenty of things that are lovely at vca and I cannot buy everything I want!  These add up to 20k and I was considering getting Frivole ring with that price range for example...

I just think the exclusivity would help me prioritize purchases...


----------



## Alena21

Buy only if you absolutely can't live without it and makes your heart flutter. I was offered both the lapis and RC. I didn't like the RC at all and although I liked the lapis it didn't sing to me. I liked it - I didn't love it. Very important to see and try it in real life. I loved the lapis on the pics I was sent. I was sure I was going to buy it. But after I tried it I decided to pass on it.


----------



## mirrorbeyond

Thank you ladies for so many genuine opinions!  Reporting back.  I am taking both of the bracelets!  Still waiting for them to be shipped to me in 1-2 days but just a picture when I was in the boutique.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

mirrorbeyond said:


> Thank you ladies for so many genuine opinions!  Reporting back.  I am taking both of the bracelets!  Still waiting for them to be shipped to me in 1-2 days but just a picture when I was in the boutique.


You lucky lucky person!


----------



## EpiFanatic

mirrorbeyond said:


> Thank you ladies for so many genuine opinions!  Reporting back.  I am taking both of the bracelets!  Still waiting for them to be shipped to me in 1-2 days but just a picture when I was in the boutique.



They are both beautiful. CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

mirrorbeyond said:


> Thank you ladies for so many genuine opinions!  Reporting back.  I am taking both of the bracelets!  Still waiting for them to be shipped to me in 1-2 days but just a picture when I was in the boutique.



Beautiful! Congratulations!!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

So are these two bracelet the 50th anniversary limited edition one? Or anything on the website is a permanant collection and I can buy them later? 

so confused.


----------



## mirrorbeyond

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> View attachment 4158982
> View attachment 4158983
> 
> 
> So are these two bracelet the 50th anniversary limited edition one? Or anything on the website is a permanant collection and I can buy them later?
> 
> so confused.



I don’t think they are limited edition.  But vca is so unpredictable now so I don’t know if they will be literally “permanent”.


----------



## Notorious Pink

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> View attachment 4158982
> View attachment 4158983
> 
> 
> So are these two bracelet the 50th anniversary limited edition one? Or anything on the website is a permanant collection and I can buy them later?
> 
> so confused.



I guess they are permanent “for now”.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

BBC said:


> I guess they are permanent “for now”.


They are permanent until VCA runs out of material or decides to retire them ... Xmas is almost upon us; I can’t wait to see what will be offered.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

@texasgirliegirl : can you be so kind as to predict what will be offered for Xmas? Please make it interesting?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Stardust Andromeda said:


> @texasgirliegirl : can you be so kind as to predict what will be offered for Xmas? Please make it interesting?


Me??  I am no expert...LOL
I still think that it might be bleu agate but quite honestly I am just as eager to find out as everybody else.
Hoping for a natural stone vs porcelain and an alhambra shape.


----------



## San2222

texasgirliegirl said:


> Me??  I am no expert...LOL
> I still think that it might be bleu agate but quite honestly I am just as eager to find out as everybody else.[emoji2]
> Hoping for a natural stone vs porcelain and an alhambra shape.


The same guess was also made by my sa... Blue agate... We'll know soon!!  Can't wait!


----------



## Gracilan

...does anyone know if blue agate has different shades, like carnelian, or is it all the same shade...i.e. black onyx?


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

texasgirliegirl said:


> Me??  I am no expert...LOL
> I still think that it might be bleu agate but quite honestly I am just as eager to find out as everybody else.
> Hoping for a natural stone vs porcelain and an alhambra shape.


Blue agate will be pretty fascinating!


----------



## Styleanyone

I would buy thenecklace for 2018 if it is blue agate. Already spend $$$ for a “supposed” limited edition 2018


----------



## klynneann

If it’s blue agate, I think I would pass as I already have the Vendome blue porcelain pendant and I think they would be too similar.  I would rather get the “matching” bracelet in that case.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Gracilan said:


> ...does anyone know if blue agate has different shades, like carnelian, or is it all the same shade...i.e. black onyx?


I have been told that blue agate can vary in both color depth and transparency but I have not seen it yet.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

having fun with my necklace today! Still missing the bracelet ....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Stardust Andromeda said:


> having fun with my necklace today! Still missing the bracelet ....


So pretty!
Love your dress too.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

texasgirliegirl said:


> So pretty!
> Love your dress too.


thanks thanks!!


----------



## Rami00

klynneann said:


> If it’s blue agate, I think I would pass as I already have the Vendome blue porcelain pendant and I think they would be too similar.  I would rather get the “matching” bracelet in that case.


I was thinking the same


----------



## klynneann

From the 2018 Holiday Pendant thread:



If that's the case, then will blue agate not make an appearance in the US in November, as was indicated previously?


----------



## hopiko

klynneann said:


> From the 2018 Holiday Pendant thread:
> View attachment 4176438
> 
> 
> If that's the case, then will blue agate not make an appearance in the US in November, as was indicated previously?



FWIW....I was told last Friday that there is a delay in blue agate and not to expect it until 2019


----------



## klynneann

hopiko said:


> FWIW....I was told last Friday that there is a delay in blue agate and not to expect it until 2019


  Thanks for the info, Hopiko.


----------



## MYH

hopiko said:


> FWIW....I was told last Friday that there is a delay in blue agate and not to expect it until 2019


I just heard the same thing. I heard they are having problems sourcing the stone


----------



## say brooke

Hi, but any one know any details about the price drop in Sept in the US?


----------



## MYH

say brooke said:


> Hi, but any one know any details about the price drop in Sept in the US?


No! Please tell us what you know!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

klynneann said:


> From the 2018 Holiday Pendant thread:
> View attachment 4176438
> 
> 
> If that's the case, then will blue agate not make an appearance in the US in November, as was indicated previously?


If the 2018 holiday pendant’s motif Is not blue agate (which in any event, I will not describe as light colored), and the motif has to be light colored, hmm ... does this mean we will see chalcedony? Now VCA Selfridge did tell me that VCA is playing with rock crystals for some form of relaunch ... so perhaps they will use rock crystals but without the backing? Liz Taylor did own a pair of rock crystal / turquoise earrings with 4 diamond studs. Or perhaps, VCA will push out sky blue turquoise??? Now that would be a dream come true for me and I will almost regret buying the chaumet turquoise Hortencia pendant.


----------



## lynne_ross

Oh no I hope blue agate release is not delayed since I was looking forward to getting soon after going back to work as a treat for myself


----------



## say brooke

lynne_ross said:


> Oh no I hope blue agate release is not delayed since I was looking forward to getting soon after going back to work as a treat for myself


Launch date is NOV 15 , worldwide. I checked with Paris


----------



## say brooke

MYH said:


> No! Please tell us what you know!


Price drop in US from Sept 4


----------



## susan08

say brooke said:


> Price drop in US from Sept 4



Do you might know which line will drop? All Alhambra?


----------



## sammix3

say brooke said:


> Price drop in US from Sept 4





susan08 said:


> Do you might know which line will drop? All Alhambra?



Yes would love to know too


----------



## say brooke

susan08 said:


> Do you might know which line will drop? All Alhambra?


I feel its around 5%, which is substantial for a high ticket item. I only know the new price for the Perlee clover bracelet which is what I want to get. But I heard most Alhambra is going down too.


----------



## klynneann

say brooke said:


> Price drop in US from Sept 4


----------



## texasgirliegirl

say brooke said:


> I feel its around 5%, which is substantial for a high ticket item. I only know the new price for the Perlee clover bracelet which is what I want to get. But I heard most Alhambra is going down too.


No way!


----------



## sammix3

say brooke said:


> I feel its around 5%, which is substantial for a high ticket item. I only know the new price for the Perlee clover bracelet which is what I want to get. But I heard most Alhambra is going down too.



Hope this is true!


----------



## MYH

I kind of have mixed feelings about the price drop. Yes, that’s great for those of us still with a lot to buy. 

BUT also annoying for those of us who already have a substantial collex because we paid the higher price. 

My SA says the new prices will go into effect the first week of Sept. I didn’t get a specific date but Sept 4 makes sense!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Why is there a price drop in US? If it is coz of exchange rate fluctuations then I don’t understand why HK does not enjoy the same benefit .....


----------



## sammix3

MYH said:


> I kind of have mixed feelings about the price drop. Yes, that’s great for those of us still with a lot to buy.
> 
> BUT also annoying for those of us who already have a substantial collex because we paid the higher price.
> 
> My SA says the new prices will go into effect the first week of Sept. I didn’t get a specific date but Sept 4 makes sense!



Did your SA day which lines will be affected?


----------



## klynneann

Maybe because the price of gold has dropped a fair amount since the last increase? If 5% is the amount of decrease, prices will go back to what they were Earlier this year before the modest increase that occurred.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

I can barely sit still - VCA’s website is down! I hope something interesti


klynneann said:


> Maybe because the price of gold has dropped a fair amount since the last increase? If 5% is the amount of decrease, prices will go back to what they were Earlier this year before the modest increase that occurred.


thank you for that information!! I called HK and UK last evening and understand that the former will also enjoy some decrease (HKD peg to USD and all) while GBP remains unchanged! It seems that TPFers have more current information than the SAs! They didn’t even know until I asked and my fav SA had initially thought that I was confused. I am so excited with Xmas coming ... I have been eyeing the hummingbird and bouton d’or ring for some time ...


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

The hummingbird is such a darling?


----------



## Alena21

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Why is there a price drop in US? If it is coz of exchange rate fluctuations then I don’t understand why HK does not enjoy the same benefit .....


May be there would be a price drop there too. Did you check with your SA?


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Alena21 said:


> May be there would be a price drop there too. Did you check with your SA?


There is a decrease in HK. I am now planning for Xmas!


----------



## Bethc

Stardust Andromeda said:


> The hummingbird is such a darling?



Yes, I have it and love to wear it!  It’s so beautifully made!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Bethc said:


> Yes, I have it and love to wear it!  It’s so beautifully made!


Yes! I know. I saw how you wore it with the thick chain. I could not stop admiring it.


----------



## lorrayne329

Stardust Andromeda said:


> There is a decrease in HK. I am now planning for Xmas!



Any idea when it will happen? I’m currently based in HK and excited now!


----------



## Bethc

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Yes! I know. I saw how you wore it with the thick chain. I could not stop admiring it.



Thank you [emoji1317]


----------



## DS2006

Prices have been reduced on the US website, FYI!


----------



## ShoooSh

In UAE as well, prices have gone down 4% [emoji1437]


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Prices did not go down in France and London though ... what a pity ...


----------



## Alena21

Stardust Andromeda said:


> There is a decrease in HK. I am now planning for Xmas!


Great news! Thanks for sharing. 
I sent you a pm. Please check it out and kindly reply!


----------



## Louish

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Prices did not go down in France and London though ... what a pity ...



I know! So annoying


----------



## mirrorbeyond

Does anyone know if there’s a price reduction in the 50th anniversary lapis and rock crystal bracelets?  I bought them not long ago so wondering if worth asking for a price adjustment...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

mirrorbeyond said:


> Does anyone know if there’s a price reduction in the 50th anniversary lapis and rock crystal bracelets?  I bought them not long ago so wondering if worth asking for a price adjustment...


If purchased more than 30 days ago I seriously doubt it.


----------



## mirrorbeyond

texasgirliegirl said:


> If purchased more than 30 days ago I seriously doubt it.



I asked my SA and she said my purchase date is not a problem here.  However she needs to check for me if she can do the refund because the bracelets are already sold out?  I am doubting her reasoning and she hasn’t got back to me for a week already so I am questioning if she has the initiate to help me do the exchange...  that’s why I’m asking for help here...!


----------



## innerpeace85

mirrorbeyond said:


> Does anyone know if there’s a price reduction in the 50th anniversary lapis and rock crystal bracelets?  I bought them not long ago so wondering if worth asking for a price adjustment...


I was told by my SA that anything purchased before Aug 4th would not be price adjusted. I bought my 5 motif bracelet in July and it was not price adjusted. Hope that helps!


----------



## mirrorbeyond

padmaraman_1985 said:


> I was told by my SA that anything purchased before Aug 4th would not be price adjusted. I bought my 5 motif bracelet in July and it was not price adjusted. Hope that helps!



Did you purchase the 50th anniversary 5 mortif bracelets?  Thank you!


----------



## innerpeace85

mirrorbeyond said:


> Did you purchase the 50th anniversary 5 mortif bracelets?  Thank you!


I purchased YG 5 motif. Which is the 50th anniversary one?


----------



## mirrorbeyond

padmaraman_1985 said:


> I purchased YG 5 motif. Which is the 50th anniversary one?



I bought the lapis alternating and rock crystal.  They are the 50th anniversary limited edition.


----------



## Meowwu

mirrorbeyond said:


> I asked my SA and she said my purchase date is not a problem here.  However she needs to check for me if she can do the refund because the bracelets are already sold out?  I am doubting her reasoning and she hasn’t got back to me for a week already so I am questioning if she has the initiate to help me do the exchange...  that’s why I’m asking for help here...!


It’s quitr a common practice that price adjustment would only be applied to items that are still available for purchase. That said, given that you bought two LE items (at premium for he lapis), I truly hope they’d pull some strings for you! Fingers crossed.


----------



## mirrorbeyond

Meowwu said:


> It’s quitr a common practice that price adjustment would only be applied to items that are still available for purchase. That said, given that you bought two LE items (at premium for he lapis), I truly hope they’d pull some strings for you! Fingers crossed.



Thank you!  I am just not 100% convinced that it’s totally not available for purchase already haha!

Just curious what do you mean by “at premium for the lapis”?


----------



## Meowwu

mirrorbeyond said:


> Thank you!  I am just not 100% convinced that it’s totally not available for purchase already haha!
> 
> Just curious what do you mean by “at premium for the lapis”?



Lol. I share the sentiment when any sales says an item is “totally unavailable”. 

Lapis is not an expensive stone and compared to other VCA stone/pave bracelets, lapis comes out at the top.


----------



## Zais5

Hello! Has anybody already got it’s sweet Alhambra watch? My SA called me on Saturday and told me that mine is ready. Tomorrow i’m going to get it at the boutique


----------



## mirrorbeyond

Meowwu said:


> Lol. I share the sentiment when any sales says an item is “totally unavailable”.
> 
> Lapis is not an expensive stone and compared to other VCA stone/pave bracelets, lapis comes out at the top.



Ah I see!  I think the lapis is more expensive because it’s alternating with pave.  But well, everything at vca is kinda “overpriced”... sigh...


----------



## Meowwu

mirrorbeyond said:


> Ah I see!  I think the lapis is more expensive because it’s alternating with pave.  But well, everything at vca is kinda “overpriced”... sigh...


No kidding. That said, they source top of the line stones.


----------



## etoupebirkin

With Lapis and Turquoise, the raw material is not available in the quality VCA requires. The best Lapis comes from Afghanistan and that will be a war zone till kingdom come; and the Sleeping Beauty mine (Turquoise) has been tapped out and is only a copper mine now. So unless new sources are found, gem quality material will be disproportionately expensive for these semi precious stones.

ETA, that’s one of the reasons why I bought the Lapis/Turquoise Bouton D’Or. The combo is breathtaking and material at that quality won’t come around again.


----------



## pigleto972001

I popped by neimans and omg I am late to the game and saw the grey mop necklace. Sadly they said the bracelet was all gone for now and they’d have to try NYC. I loved the necklace but man that’s way above my threshold haha. 





So hard to photo in their boutique.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

pigleto972001 said:


> I popped by neimans and omg I am late to the game and saw the grey mop necklace. Sadly they said the bracelet was all gone for now and they’d have to try NYC. I loved the necklace but man that’s way above my threshold haha.
> 
> View attachment 4191977
> View attachment 4191978
> 
> 
> So hard to photo in their boutique.


Isn’t that necklace gorgeous!!
Ack- why did VCA have to show us how amazingly beautiful gray mother of pearl pairs with pave?
Did you try the earrings?


----------



## pigleto972001

He he. They offered but I don’t wear earrings often so I passed on trying them. I’m now contemplating the bracelet. The necklace was just amazing!!!!! 

I really would love all grey mop but the SA said it’s special order only and apparently w my two necklaces and bracelets I wouldn’t qualify. I don’t have any diamond pieces so this would be a leap for me.


----------



## WildFeather

pigleto972001 said:


> He he. They offered but I don’t wear earrings often so I passed on trying them. I’m now contemplating the bracelet. The necklace was just amazing!!!!!
> 
> I really would love all grey mop but the SA said it’s special order only and apparently w my two necklaces and bracelets I wouldn’t qualify. I don’t have any diamond pieces so this would be a leap for me.



Yes all of that is stunning! How much is the bracelet? 

Also I am surprised they didn’t attempt the special order. I know someone who has purchased a small handful like you and had a SO approved. She may have even purchased less than you. Do you work with the same SA all the time?


----------



## pigleto972001

Actually this was a new SA to me. She said she’s tried special orders and even people who have had 10 pieces have been denied. I wonder should she try ? It probably takes a bit of time to wait ...

The bracelet just took the 5 percent drop too. I think it was 12,200 or so. The necklace was around 60? and is now 55ish I think. Or maybe 57. Either way too high [emoji38]


----------



## bhurry

Just curious to know, for the ladies that bought the rock crystal bracelet, would you mind sharing the price?


----------



## DS2006

I saw these last Saturday! They are gorgeous!  Just FYI, they have this bracelet on the VCA website. I'd love to have the wg/onyx pave one, but then I think about the fact that I could get three regular vintage bracelets for that price!


----------



## pigleto972001

One more pic of the necklace he he.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 4193724
> 
> 
> One more pic of the necklace he he.


You are killing me with these photos...


----------



## pigleto972001

The hard thing is it looks so much better in real life. 

Having a panic attack about the cost of the bracelet presently. [emoji15]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

pigleto972001 said:


> The hard thing is it looks so much better in real life.
> 
> Having a panic attack about the cost of the bracelet presently. [emoji15]


I can relate


----------



## pigleto972001

How does one get over the panic attack


----------



## texasgirliegirl

pigleto972001 said:


> How does one get over the panic attack


You bite the bullet, feel guilty for about a week, and then start thinking contemplating your next fix...I mean, piece.


----------



## pigleto972001

Haha. Sounds about right.  it’s a very pretty piece.


----------



## etoupebirkin

texasgirliegirl said:


> You bite the bullet, feel guilty for about a week, and then start thinking contemplating your next fix...I mean, piece.


So. Freaking. True.


----------



## etoupebirkin

texasgirliegirl said:


> You are killing me with these photos...


Love the jacket. Who’s it by?


----------



## pigleto972001

It’s Chanel. Didn’t buy it either  they let me wear it down there to try the necklace. Haha.


----------



## pigleto972001

A better shot


----------



## gagabag

I can’t remember who’s got the blue agate? It comes in motifs 10’s only right? No 20’s? Ta!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

gagabag said:


> I can’t remember who’s got the blue agate? It comes in motifs 10’s only right? No 20’s? Ta!


You are correct


----------



## gagabag

Thanks TGG! x


----------



## lynne_ross

I was also told yesterday that blue agate will be limited and might only be released in some of the larger stores (NYC, HK, etc.). Really disappointed since I was looking forward to a 10 motif necklace and 5 motif bracelet  Reconsidering my wish list.


----------



## etoupebirkin

pigleto972001 said:


> It’s Chanel. Didn’t buy it either  they let me wear it down there to try the necklace. Haha.


I kind of figured it was Chanel. Might have to find a place to try it on.


----------



## park56

pigleto972001 said:


> A better shot
> 
> View attachment 4195127


I love both the necklace and jacket on you!


----------



## pigleto972001

Thanks !! I tried it as a suit too. 
Here’s the link to the pic. 

Chanel RTW ~ Reveals, Chit-chat & Info thread

https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/32575555/


----------



## San2222

From a reseller's post that this is this year's holiday pendant, think it's a pink stone, any guesses??


----------



## nicole0612

San2222 said:


> From a reseller's post that this is this year's holiday pendant, think it's a pink stone, any guesses??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4195871


It's gold mother of pearl, check the 2018 holiday pendant thread for more photos and prices


----------



## San2222

San2222 said:


> From a reseller's post that this is this year's holiday pendant, think it's a pink stone, any guesses??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4195871


Didn't realize already an ongoing discussion on another thread... It's yg with gold mop.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

pigleto972001 said:


> Thanks !! I tried it as a suit too.
> Here’s the link to the pic.
> 
> Chanel RTW ~ Reveals, Chit-chat & Info thread
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/32575555/


I love the photo you wearing the jacket with the skirt in the Chanel thread (and you do NOT resemble an elf ...!)


----------



## pigleto972001

Thank you !!!!!! The skirt adds something to the jacket  I love trying on chanel clothing and even more pairing it w Van Cleef. If only I could buy it all [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Vhermes212

mirrorbeyond said:


> Thank you ladies for so many genuine opinions!  Reporting back.  I am taking both of the bracelets!  Still waiting for them to be shipped to me in 1-2 days but just a picture when I was in the boutique.


Hi! which boutique is the lapis from? i have called numerous boutiques over the last few months


----------



## Vhermes212

mirrorbeyond said:


> I bought the lapis alternating and rock crystal.  They are the 50th anniversary limited edition.


Hi! which boutique were you able to purchase lapis?


----------



## Vhermes212

lynne_ross said:


> I was offered the lapis bracelet at my boutique and I declined. I thought about buying it but I realized I would only be getting it due to it's exclusivity and not because I loved it. It is a beautiful bracelet but I just have a few other items on my wish list that I would prefer to buy over it (now and in long run). I have no idea how limited it is but I would advise to only buy it if you love it. I had to make a decision without seeing bracelet so if you get to see it see how you feel about it in person. Good luck!


Hi! which location had this? I have called numerous stores


----------



## lynne_ross

Vhermes212 said:


> Hi! which location had this? I have called numerous stores


I think most boutiques got at least one bracelet but my impression is they only offered to specific clients. Your best to speak to your SA.


----------



## TankerToad

Does anyone know if the rose gold pave mop Anniversary 2 motif earrings were price adjusted down ?
Thinking of jumping on those —-


----------



## pigleto972001

I can find out when I go see the bracelet later today. I believe they were also adjusted


----------



## TankerToad

pigleto972001 said:


> I can find out when I go see the bracelet later today. I believe they were also adjusted



Ohhh thank you !
Are you considering the bracelet ?


----------



## sundaymorningrain

TankerToad said:


> Does anyone know if the rose gold pave mop Anniversary 2 motif earrings were price adjusted down ?
> Thinking of jumping on those —-


Yes, they were.  Don't know how much but the bracelet went down $700.


----------



## pigleto972001

TankerToad said:


> Ohhh thank you !
> Are you considering the bracelet ?



Yes. Can’t decide !  have to see it to know more


----------



## pigleto972001

They did mark the earrings down 5 percent as well. I wasn’t sure how much but I think they are around 14.


----------



## LadyCupid

TankerToad said:


> Does anyone know if the rose gold pave mop Anniversary 2 motif earrings were price adjusted down ?
> Thinking of jumping on those —-


Here is the price before the drop in case you are wondering.


----------



## park56

Just saw the Oct issue of Town & Country (US), which has a picture of the new solid  yellow gold Vintage Alhambra guilloche bracelet ($4,950) on pg 111.  The guilloche design looks like sun rays radiating from the center bead. Not sure it’s my cup of tea.


----------



## Candice0985

park56 said:


> Just saw the Oct issue of Town & Country (US), which has a picture of the new solid  yellow gold Vintage Alhambra guilloche bracelet ($4,950) on pg 111.  The guilloche design looks like sun rays radiating from the center bead. Not sure it’s my cup of tea.


do you have a picture of this, it sounds interesting...


----------



## park56

I wish I did, I forgot to take one. I’m so sorry!


----------



## nicole0612

park56 said:


> Just saw the Oct issue of Town & Country (US), which has a picture of the new solid  yellow gold Vintage Alhambra guilloche bracelet ($4,950) on pg 111.  The guilloche design looks like sun rays radiating from the center bead. Not sure it’s my cup of tea.



This sounds very interesting! When I first heard Guilloche, I imagined it like the crosshatch hermes guilloche. Do you know if there will be other Guilloche offerings, a necklace for example?


----------



## WingNut

park56 said:


> Just saw the Oct issue of Town & Country (US), which has a picture of the new solid  yellow gold Vintage Alhambra guilloche bracelet ($4,950) on pg 111.  The guilloche design looks like sun rays radiating from the center bead. Not sure it’s my cup of tea.



Interesting...how is it different than the other solid YG VA bracelet (5 motif, I presume)?


----------



## MYH

Here are some pics


----------



## mirrorbeyond

Vhermes212 said:


> Hi! which boutique is the lapis from? i have called numerous boutiques over the last few months



Just saw your message.  I think most of the boutiques should have a few but tough to say how they select the customers they offer to...  According to my SA, I think my boutique has sold out at the moment.  But who knows maybe they will produce more later!  Good luck!


----------



## Candice0985

MYH said:


> Here are some pics
> View attachment 4197624
> 
> View attachment 4197622
> 
> View attachment 4197621


I really like this! I've always liked the idea of the solid gold 5 motif but the squiggly interior I didn't love. this I LOVE!


----------



## sammix3

MYH said:


> Here are some pics
> View attachment 4197624
> 
> View attachment 4197622
> 
> View attachment 4197621



I wonder if this will come out in WG and PG too


----------



## WingNut

Candice0985 said:


> I really like this! I've always liked the idea of the solid gold 5 motif but the squiggly interior I didn't love. this I LOVE!


same here!


----------



## MYH

Candice0985 said:


> I really like this! I've always liked the idea of the solid gold 5 motif but the squiggly interior I didn't love. this I LOVE!


Me too. I like this so much better. I was supposed to quit Alhambra after my last purchase too. Argh!!!!!’


----------



## nicole0612

MYH said:


> Here are some pics
> View attachment 4197624
> 
> View attachment 4197622
> 
> View attachment 4197621


Thank you very much MYH!  A photo is so helpful. I like it very much!


----------



## pigleto972001

That guilloche is nice nice !!!  luckily I have a yellow gold Alhambra w the squiggles. 

The sa at my neimans vca boutique said Lapis w diamonds was only at vca and only to preselected clients. Not sure how accurate that statement is but that’s what she said.  I’d love to see it in person one day !!


----------



## restricter

Do we know if the guilloche will be offered as a single motif?  Asking for a friend...


----------



## Meowwu

restricter said:


> Do we know if the guilloche will be offered as a single motif?  Asking for a friend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4197708


Cute cat!!


----------



## WildFeather

restricter said:


> Do we know if the guilloche will be offered as a single motif?  Asking for a friend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4197708



Yes would love this as a single motif necklace!


----------



## Vhermes212

restricter said:


> Do we know if the guilloche will be offered as a single motif?  Asking for a friend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4197708


russian blue!! i have one also


----------



## restricter

Vhermes212 said:


> russian blue!! i have one also



Actually, she’s a Nebelung.


----------



## MYH

restricter said:


> Do we know if the guilloche will be offered as a single motif?  Asking for a friend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4197708


OMG!! So cute. I don’t know but can you imagine if it came as a magic Alhambra pendant??


----------



## pigleto972001




----------



## Toronto24

I heard about the Guilloche from my SA recently. I was told the current VA YG 20 motif necklace will be discontinued and replaced with the guilloche in time. Apparently they cannot find makers for the original method (? name of it). I really love the current design and am not too sure about this new guilloche.

Who am I kidding, I will probably love them all. But i am now considering the 20 motif YG before it is (possibly) discontinued.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Toronto24 said:


> I heard about the Guilloche from my SA recently. I was told the current VA YG 20 motif necklace will be discontinued and replaced with the guilloche in time. Apparently they cannot find makers for the original method (? name of it). I really love the current design and am not too sure about this new guilloche.
> 
> Who am I kidding, I will probably love them all. But i am now considering the 20 motif YG before it is (possibly) discontinued.


Good to know. 
I love the hammered effect of the current style.


----------



## Coconuts40

Toronto24 said:


> I heard about the Guilloche from my SA recently. I was told the current VA YG 20 motif necklace will be discontinued and replaced with the guilloche in time. Apparently they cannot find makers for the original method (? name of it). I really love the current design and am not too sure about this new guilloche.
> 
> Who am I kidding, I will probably love them all. But i am now considering the 20 motif YG before it is (possibly) discontinued.





texasgirliegirl said:


> Good to know.
> I love the hammered effect of the current style.



I agree, I love the new guilloche, it's truly modern and beautiful and can't wait to see it in person.  However,  I think I am a bit of a traditionalist and love the original design, especially since it was the original VCA necklace.   My OCD kicks in when I see the guilloche and I wonder how easy it would be to clean - I feel like the sun rays would attract a lot of dirt and be difficult to clean.


----------



## sammix3

Candice0985 said:


> I really like this! I've always liked the idea of the solid gold 5 motif but the squiggly interior I didn't love. this I LOVE!



What’s the squiggly interior?


----------



## Candice0985

sammix3 said:


> What’s the squiggly interior?


you can see the regular all gold style on VCA's website. it looks like a raw gold nugget or slightly hammered, but very natural texture.


----------



## sammix3

Candice0985 said:


> you can see the regular all gold style on VCA's website. it looks like a raw gold nugget or slightly hammered, but very natural texture.



Gotcha.  Wasn’t sure if you meant current style or something else.  Thanks


----------



## pigleto972001

This squiggly texture


----------



## WingNut

pigleto972001 said:


> This squiggly texture
> 
> View attachment 4198357


This is great! Love the diamond one!
Would love to see a gilloche and old-style one side by side. Hmmm not entirely sure which I prefer!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Coconuts40 said:


> I agree, I love the new guilloche, it's truly modern and beautiful and can't wait to see it in person.  However,  I think I am a bit of a traditionalist and love the original design, especially since it was the original VCA necklace.   My OCD kicks in when I see the guilloche and I wonder how easy it would be to clean - I feel like the sun rays would attract a lot of dirt and be difficult to clean.


....and scratches will be a concern.


----------



## 911snowball

I  prefer the traditional (current) gold VA. It is very easy to mix this with other pieces and it all blends.


----------



## Coconuts40

texasgirliegirl said:


> ....and scratches will be a concern.



Yes!!! So true !


----------



## lisawhit

Toronto24 said:


> I heard about the Guilloche from my SA recently. I was told the current VA YG 20 motif necklace will be discontinued and replaced with the guilloche in time. Apparently they cannot find makers for the original method (? name of it). I really love the current design and am not too sure about this new guilloche.
> 
> Who am I kidding, I will probably love them all. But i am now considering the 20 motif YG before it is (possibly) discontinued.


 Seriously, would they really retire this??????


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lisawhit said:


> Seriously, would they really retire this??????


Discontinuing the first Vintage Alhambra all yg collection would be a mistake imo. 
Makes me happy that I already own a few pieces.


----------



## pigleto972001

Me too. My first vca was a YG 10
Motif ! I wear my bracelet all the time !


----------



## Coconuts40

Agreed, retiring it would be a mistake.  I own the current YG 20 motif necklace and 5 motif bracelet and love love love how hassle free it is, and I love that it is the original design.  I would honestly consider purchasing the Guilloche bracelet because I find it very pretty, but I  don't think it can ever replace the original in my books!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Coconuts40 said:


> Agreed, retiring it would be a mistake.  I own the current YG 20 motif necklace and 5 motif bracelet and love love love how hassle free it is, and I love that it is the original design.  I would honestly consider purchasing the Guilloche bracelet because I find it very pretty, but I  don't think it can ever replace the original in my books!!


I agree and it’s my humble opinion that there is not a more beautiful solid yellow gold chain on the market. It’s timeless and elegant yet still relevant. The motifs remind me of flowers.
I purchased mine to layer with my other VA necklaces but it’s gorgeous worn solo.
It’s also the most low maintenance choice available.
If VCA retires yg Vintage Alhambra I’m going to seriously question who’s making some of these marketing decisions.


----------



## voodoodoll2005

MYH said:


> Here are some pics
> View attachment 4197624
> 
> View attachment 4197622
> 
> View attachment 4197621


Thanks for posting the pictures.

I kind of love it! I've been wanting a solid gold Alhambra bracelet, but isn't a fan of the bumpy finish of the current solid gold motifs.

These look so much nicer to me!


----------



## Lisa-SH

Duplicate post.


----------



## Lisa-SH

MYH said:


> Here are some pics
> View attachment 4197624
> 
> View attachment 4197622
> 
> View attachment 4197621


No wonder it looks familiar , isn't it the rising sun flag (Japan flag during WWII). The flag was used until Japan's surrender in World War II during August 1945.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Lisa-SH said:


> No wonder it looks familiar , isn't it the rising sun flag (Japan flag during WWII). The flag was used until Japan's surrender in World War II during August 1945.
> View attachment 4198982


Excellent point!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Toronto24 said:


> Apparently they cannot find makers for the original method...



So what about the PG? And the sweets? Will they all be changed to guilloche?


----------



## Alena21

BBC said:


> So what about the PG? And the sweets? Will they all be changed to guilloche?


My thoughts exactly?!?!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Lisa-SH said:


> No wonder it looks familiar , isn't it the rising sun flag (Japan flag during WWII). The flag was used until Japan's surrender in World War II during August 1945.
> View attachment 4198982


Do you feel that that this is intentional?


----------



## Lisa-SH

texasgirliegirl said:


> Do you feel that that this is intentional?


No, not at all, I don't think so. I am concerning whether this design that similar to "rising sun flag" will push away certain group of customers from China, as that flag will bring up certain unpleasant memories during WWII.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Lisa-SH said:


> No, not at all, I don't think so. I am concerning whether this design will push away certain group of customers from China, as that flag will bring up certain unpleasant memories during WWII.


My thoughts exactly.....


----------



## lynne_ross

They better not retire the current solid gold design. It is so beautiful and my most worn piece is my 10 motif necklace. I get compliments all the time on it from people who are unfamiliar with VCA.


----------



## Toronto24

BBC said:


> So what about the PG? And the sweets? Will they all be changed to guilloche?



That is a good question!  I am sorry I don’t know the answer. I can ask my SA. Not sure how accurate she is in her information though.


----------



## Toronto24

lisawhit said:


> Seriously, would they really retire this??????



I was told they cannot find sourcing for the hammered look (there’s a name for it but I can’t remember it) of the original pieces. I don’t know how accurate my SA is though. If they cannot find sourcing then i can only assume would affect the PG pieces as well. That’s a whole lot of beautiful VCA pieces...


----------



## CHL

Lisa-SH said:


> No, not at all, I don't think so. I am concerning whether this design that similar to "rising sun flag" will push away certain group of customers from China, as that flag will bring up certain unpleasant memories during WWII.



And it may push away Korean customers as well.


----------



## Diamondbirdie

Sounds odd to me, surely they make they Alhambra motifs themselves and could just train new craftsmen to do it? I’ll be very sad if they retire the design, I’m working up to buying the bracelet sometime!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Diamondbirdie said:


> Sounds odd to me, surely they make they Alhambra motifs themselves and could just train new craftsmen to do it? I’ll be very sad if they retire the design, I’m working up to buying the bracelet sometime!


It’s is hard to imagine that if counterfeiters can copy the solid yg that VCA can’t reproduce their own pieces.
Makes no sense.
I can understand how raw materials can become unavailable, but not workmanship.
If VCA truly retires the original hammered motif its likely for other reasons.


----------



## WildFeather

texasgirliegirl said:


> It’s is hard to imagine that if counterfeiters can copy the solid yg that VCA can’t reproduce their own pieces.
> Makes no sense.
> I can understand how raw materials can become unavailable, but not workmanship.
> If VCA truly retires the original hammered motif its likely for other reasons.



I agree with this. It would have to be for other reasons. They have been training people for a long time to create these little pieces of jewel art. Why stop now?!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

WildFeather said:


> I agree with this. It would have to be for other reasons. They have been training people for a long time to create these little pieces of jewel art. Why stop now?!


Perhaps to allow a new/ modern presentation. 
Judging by the comments so far, it will likely be well received. My hope it that the iconic/ original design will still be available. Even the prior limited edition pieces incorporated the hammered motifs.


----------



## SDC2003

Hmm new design is interesting but I prefer to current one. I don’t see the resemblance to the imperial pre-world war II Japanese flag - not even close IMO.


----------



## voodoodoll2005

SDC2003 said:


> Hmm new design is interesting but I prefer to current one. I don’t see the resemblance to the imperial pre-world war II Japanese flag - not even close IMO.


I agree. The sunburst is a very common design. You see it in mirrors, interior decorations, etc all the time.


----------



## Meowwu

I think the starburst design is quite cute, something different and geometric compared to VCA’s current designs. That said I think the hammered look is so quaint essentially Alhambra gold looks and for that reason, I also love it. Lol. There is no way out for me. 

My plan is, if they will retain the hammer look for rosegold, then I will acquire the hammered alhambra in rosegold.


----------



## MYH

I like the new sunshine rays. It’s got an Art Deco look to it. And I think will catch the light beautifully. Of course it needs to be perfectly done to look classy. I’m keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Lisa-SH

SDC2003 said:


> Hmm new design is interesting but I prefer to current one. I don’t see the resemblance to the imperial pre-world war II Japanese flag - not even close IMO.


It could be just me, my first impression when seeing the design that posted here. Must be watching too many Netflix & Amazon Prime TV series...i.e. "The Man in the high castle"...etc.


----------



## Zais5




----------



## swisshera

Zais5 said:


> View attachment 4200911
> View attachment 4200912


Congrats! It sounds like you did indeed get your hands on them! My store told me they received mine too but not ready to send yet. I am glad that you can take her home so soon  Wait - did you ask for the Turquoise too? Congrats!!


----------



## Suzie

Zais5 said:


> View attachment 4200911
> View attachment 4200912


What a stunning beauty.


----------



## park56

Zais5 said:


> View attachment 4200911
> View attachment 4200912


That’s breathtaking!


----------



## jpezmom

MYH said:


> I like the new sunshine rays. It’s got an Art Deco look to it. And I think will catch the light beautifully. Of course it needs to be perfectly done to look classy. I’m keeping my fingers crossed!


I hope our store gets this as I can’t wait for you to try it on.  I think it would be a wonder addition to your beautiful VCA collection!


----------



## luckylove

restricter said:


> Do we know if the guilloche will be offered as a single motif?  Asking for a friend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4197708



Ok... just tuning back into this thread after being away... Can I just say that your kitty is absolutely darling and definitely steals the show in any photo!! Ok... back to jewelry; I have a lot to catch up on!


----------



## BigAkoya

There is a new VCA book celebrating 50 years of Alhambra... great coffee book.  If you did not get one from your SA, you can order it on amazon.  Here is the book and some great photos.  

I thought I would share and hope you find it useful.  

Van Cleef & Arpels: Alhambra https://www.amazon.com/dp/2365111912/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_c_api_W9vQBb18DHAK8


----------



## pigleto972001

It is awesome. They gave me one when I got my bracelet. My fave pic is of the magic necklace. I hope one day I can get it


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Zais5 said:


> View attachment 4200911
> View attachment 4200912


Fabulous photos. I have now been given the opportunity to pick up the turquoise watch but I already have the turquoise bracelet so I am really undecided. A lapis watch would have matched my current collection better. Dilemma ...


----------



## ccfun

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Fabulous photos. I have now been given the opportunity to pick up the turquoise watch but I already have the turquoise bracelet so I am really undecided. A lapis watch would have matched my current collection better. Dilemma ...


Go for it, by all means!


----------



## MYH

Guilloche question - besides a bracelet, does anyone know for certain if it will come as a 10 motif necklace, pendant, earrings or ring? All vintage size?


----------



## Alena21

MYH said:


> Guilloche question - besides a bracelet, does anyone know for certain if it will come as a 10 motif necklace, pendant, earrings or ring? All vintage size?


I'm sure in time they will have all of  these


----------



## kimber418

Does anyone know if Hong Kong still has any of the Blue Agate?   Thanks so much if anyone knows!


----------



## Candice0985

MYH said:


> Guilloche question - besides a bracelet, does anyone know for certain if it will come as a 10 motif necklace, pendant, earrings or ring? All vintage size?


I'd love the guilloche style in a pendant as well as the bracelet.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

kimber418 said:


> Does anyone know if Hong Kong still has any of the Blue Agate?   Thanks so much if anyone knows!


Talk about coincidence! the HK SA sent me a gorgeous pic of the 20M (or is it 10M + 10M) blue agate earlier today. I don’t know what it means! HK is getting stock? There are 20Ms available? The pieces are widely available already????


----------



## kimber418

Goregous!  I think that might be 2/10 motifs hooked together.....
Such a coincidence about me asking and this came!   Ahhhh...
I am not sure I can live without one of these in my collection.... I wonder if I should try to get 2/tens[emoji170]


----------



## kimber418

EpiFanatic said:


> So stunning!  Congratulations on getting an LE.  Its so beautiful.


Congrats on a beautiful piece!


----------



## lynne_ross

x


----------



## westcoastgal

Toronto24 said:


> I was told they cannot find sourcing for the hammered look (there’s a name for it but I can’t remember it) of the original pieces. I don’t know how accurate my SA is though. If they cannot find sourcing then i can only assume would affect the PG pieces as well. That’s a whole lot of beautiful VCA pieces...


I think this means it’s not cost-effective?


----------



## nicole0612

westcoastgal said:


> I think this means it’s not cost-effective?


It appears that the new bracelet is significantly more costly than the original version, so perhaps cost-effectiveness is a factor.


----------



## Lisa-SH

lynne_ross said:


> Soooo jealous!! I want a 10 motif in this SO badly. But my SA said Toronto store is not currently expected to get any.


How much approximately for the 10 motif one? Is it YG or RG?


----------



## rhm

I just returned from my home boutique and pre-ordered my 2018 holiday pendant and so excited to receive it on Monday!

I went into the boutique to browse from 6 different selections and chose the gold pearl color that made the most sense to me.

They are all equally beautiful but be warned that some of them have large mint green and greish hues mixed in.


----------



## Emerson

Wow, can’t wait to see the mod shot! 


rhm said:


> I just returned from my home boutique and pre-ordered my 2018 holiday pendant and so excited to receive it on Monday!
> 
> I went into the boutique to browse from 6 different selections and chose the gold pearl color that made the most sense to me.
> 
> They are all equally beautiful but be warned that some of them have large mint green and greish hues mixed in.


----------



## nicole0612

rhm said:


> I just returned from my home boutique and pre-ordered my 2018 holiday pendant and so excited to receive it on Monday!
> 
> I went into the boutique to browse from 6 different selections and chose the gold pearl color that made the most sense to me.
> 
> They are all equally beautiful but be warned that some of them have large mint green and greish hues mixed in.


This is exciting news. I may like one with green or grey hues!  Was it more yellow or more golden in general?  What hue did you choose for your selection?


----------



## bhurry

rhm said:


> I just returned from my home boutique and pre-ordered my 2018 holiday pendant and so excited to receive it on Monday!
> 
> I went into the boutique to browse from 6 different selections and chose the gold pearl color that made the most sense to me.
> 
> They are all equally beautiful but be warned that some of them have large mint green and greish hues mixed in.


Ooohhhh, did you take any pictures by chance? Would love to see the different hues.


----------



## lynne_ross

Lisa-SH said:


> How much approximately for the 10 motif one? Is it YG or RG?


Lisa - I have no idea how much it is. Maybe someone from HK can chime.


----------



## rhm

Emerson said:


> Wow, can’t wait to see the mod shot!



Coming up as soon as I get them next week!
October 1st is the official "launching date" so they can't ship until that day.
They can only present them to you in the boutique and take "pre-orders"



nicole0612 said:


> This is exciting news. I may like one with green or grey hues!  Was it more yellow or more golden in general?  What hue did you choose for your selection?



For me, it was definitely more golden. No strong yellow shades like tiger eye. 
Some of the mop literally looked like oversaturated greenish grey mop.
I chose the one that was the most uniform. No color mixes.



bhurry said:


> Ooohhhh, did you take any pictures by chance? Would love to see the different hues.



I was not allowed to take pictures and my SA would not share any pictures via chat or email so that is why I went into the boutique to see. Also, I think its better to go in person because they will bring out whatever they have on hand and let you pick. Its better to be early and pick the combination that suits you the best.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Having fun with my bracelet today - such an old piece but i still love it to bits!


----------



## pigleto972001

It’s gorgeous !!! I missed out on the turquoise


----------



## nicole0612

rhm said:


> Coming up as soon as I get them next week!
> October 1st is the official "launching date" so they can't ship until that day.
> They can only present them to you in the boutique and take "pre-orders"
> 
> 
> 
> For me, it was definitely more golden. No strong yellow shades like tiger eye.
> Some of the mop literally looked like oversaturated greenish grey mop.
> I chose the one that was the most uniform. No color mixes.
> 
> 
> 
> I was not allowed to take pictures and my SA would not share any pictures via chat or email so that is why I went into the boutique to see. Also, I think its better to go in person because they will bring out whatever they have on hand and let you pick. Its better to be early and pick the combination that suits you the best.



This is so promising! From your description of some stones showing grey and green I was hoping it might have a look slightly reminiscent of GMOP! I will be very interested to see the variety available. I assume the color mixes you mentioned appear more as the flashes of colors we see with GMOP rather than the color striations we see with other stones? Either way this is very good news, thank you!


----------



## nicole0612

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Having fun with my bracelet today - such an old piece but i still love it to bits!



It’s beautiful, such a cheerful and vibrant color.


----------



## Lisa-SH

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Having fun with my bracelet today - such an old piece but i still love it to bits!


Love the bracelet (beautiful color of course), and the ring!


----------



## MYH

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Having fun with my bracelet today - such an old piece but i still love it to bits!


How i wish I had purchased a turquoise bracelet a long time ago!! It’s so beautiful


----------



## Alena21

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Talk about coincidence! the HK SA sent me a gorgeous pic of the 20M (or is it 10M + 10M) blue agate earlier today. I don’t know what it means! HK is getting stock? There are 20Ms available? The pieces are widely available already????


Lovely and exciting!
What did your SA say about it?
Is it 10 or 20? And what is the price?


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Alena21 said:


> Lovely and exciting!
> What did your SA say about it?
> Is it 10 or 20? And what is the price?


Let me find out: [already did]
1) does it offer in 20? Only offered in 10 motif - so the picture I had was a 10M + 10M
2) how much? HK$69,000 for 10M
3) widely available? Yes, but VCA will produce in limited quantities for now.


----------



## joanneminnie

Hi ladies, would you choose a regular MOP 5 motif + betwn finger ring or the 50 anniversary GMOP bracelet?


----------



## WildFeather

joanneminnie said:


> Hi ladies, would you choose a regular MOP 5 motif + betwn finger ring or the 50 anniversary GMOP bracelet?



GMOP for me!  That bracelet is so beautiful.


----------



## pigleto972001

I love the grey mop anniversary bracelet !!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

joanneminnie said:


> Hi ladies, would you choose a regular MOP 5 motif + betwn finger ring or the 50 anniversary GMOP bracelet?


GMOP 
Hands down.


----------



## mylilsnowy

joanneminnie said:


> Hi ladies, would you choose a regular MOP 5 motif + betwn finger ring or the 50 anniversary GMOP bracelet?


GMOP bracelet! have it and love it


----------



## Notorious Pink

mylilsnowy said:


> GMOP bracelet! have it and love it



Me too!


----------



## joanneminnie

Thank you ladies! I will go and take a look in person tomorrow!


----------



## this_is_rj

My SA said that Australia will be getting blue agate soon. She mentioned that that Asia, I think she said HK, would receive first and then Australia.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

BBC said:


> Me too!
> 
> View attachment 4206288


I love that love bracelet too!! Does it scratch the GMOP? Shortening the bracelet makes it look so tidy. When I twist mine to temporarily shorten it, the chains dance around my wrist.


----------



## pigleto972001

Y’all have such little wrists !!! I was given good advice about shortening it to keep the diamonds from flipping so much but i wash my hands quite a bit so I’d hate to get the grey mop wet if it was closer to my hand :-/


----------



## Notorious Pink

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I love that love bracelet too!! Does it scratch the GMOP? Shortening the bracelet makes it look so tidy. When I twist mine to temporarily shorten it, the chains dance around my wrist.



I will have to take a picture about how I actually wear the bracelets together. I don’t like them sliding into each other and possibly scratching the GMOP (I dont know if it really would, but I dont want to find out) so I found a temporary fix - a buffer. After experimenting I apparently “need” a bracelet between them - wouldn’t you know that the clover Perlee in the upcoming size S would do the trick perfectly? [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️- until then I have a nice silver hairband I wear between the VCA and the Love. 



pigleto972001 said:


> Y’all have such little wrists !!! I was given good advice about shortening it to keep the diamonds from flipping so much but i wash my hands quite a bit so I’d hate to get the grey mop wet if it was closer to my hand :-/



I agree with both. The pave motifs flipping would really bother me, and at this shortened length they dont flip At All.  [emoji322]And yes, I dont really want to get them wet, but it’s not as delicate with water as, say, malachite, so I’m just a bit careful. 

Actually, the last time I wore these two together I wore the VCA further up the wrist than the Love, so getting it wet wasn’t really an issue.


----------



## San2222

Went into store to get my jewlrey cleaned and luckily they already received the holiday pendant and the blue agate pieces.. Here's the pic of the blue agate bracelets, one in darker blue and one in translucent turquoise...sa said both are blue agate but can it differ this much?


----------



## pigleto972001

Beautiful !! I like the darker blue.


----------



## joanneminnie

I went in today and got the only one in store! Now waiting for it to be shortened  thanks again for all your inspirations.


----------



## innerpeace85

BBC said:


> Me too!
> 
> View attachment 4206288


So beautiful!!


----------



## WildFeather

joanneminnie said:


> I went in today and got the only one in store! Now waiting for it to be shortened  thanks again for all your inspirations.



Pics please[emoji5]


----------



## joanneminnie

WildFeather said:


> Pics please
> 
> 
> Here’s one when I tried it on yesterday, I will post more close up pix when I get it
> 
> View attachment 4208383


----------



## Notorious Pink

padmaraman_1985 said:


> So beautiful!!



Thank you! Here is how I actually wear it, for now, until I get a buffer bracelet:


----------



## innerpeace85

BBC said:


> Thank you! Here is how I actually wear it, for now, until I get a buffer bracelet:
> 
> View attachment 4208827


Your bracelet stack is stunning!! I am working towards something similar.

What is going to be your buffer bracelet?


----------



## Notorious Pink

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Your bracelet stack is stunning!! I am working towards something similar.
> 
> What is going to be your buffer bracelet?



I haven’t decided yet, but it may have to be the clover perlee [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## kimber418

BBC said:


> I haven’t decided yet, but it may have to be the clover perlee [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


The Clover Perlee will be the most PERFECT buffer bracelet!  It is the best time to purchase it now as it is so much cheaper than it was when I bought mine years ago!  Beautiful stack!


----------



## innerpeace85

BBC said:


> I haven’t decided yet, but it may have to be the clover perlee [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


Perlee clover would be beautiful with your existing bracelet stack


----------



## lisawhit

BBC said:


> I haven’t decided yet, but it may have to be the clover perlee [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]



How about the perlee single row of diamonds?  I'm in love with this new addition to the perlee line


----------



## Notorious Pink

lisawhit said:


> How about the perlee single row of diamonds?  I'm in love with this new addition to the perlee line



Because at that price, I’d rather pay just a little more and get the clover. I’m not feeling the price point of the new one.


----------



## ShoooSh

Update[emoji615]️[emoji615]️[emoji615]️


----------



## jenaps

ShoooSh said:


> Update[emoji615]️[emoji615]️[emoji615]️



Thanks for posting!  I was hopping for the earrings!!! I need them!


----------



## nicole0612

ShoooSh said:


> Update[emoji615]️[emoji615]️[emoji615]️


WHAT ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!


----------



## nicole0612

I just asked my SA and she said NM is only getting the bracelet and necklace as far as she knows, in November. Maybe this is accurate, maybe not.


----------



## ShoooSh

jenaps said:


> Thanks for posting!  I was hopping for the earrings!!! I need them!





Im assuming these are the new Gold Alhambra ?! Since it doesnt say “gold mother of pearl”? Nor “diamond” in the description ..


Ps: Magazine picture was taken from a lovely tpf member from previous pages


----------



## Coconuts40

jenaps said:


> Thanks for posting!  I was hopping for the earrings!!! I need them!



I have to say, I may just 'need' those earrings.


----------



## klynneann

Wait, I'm confused lol!  Are the bracelet, earrings, and 10 motif necklace posted above the new gold guilloche or the gold MOP??


----------



## ShoooSh

nicole0612 said:


> I just asked my SA and she said NM is only getting the bracelet and necklace as far as she knows, in November. Maybe this is accurate, maybe not.



15 Nov in Dubai


----------



## ShoooSh

klynneann said:


> Wait, I'm confused lol!  Are the bracelet, earrings, and 10 motif necklace posted above the new gold guilloche or the gold MOP??



Most probably the “ gold guilloche “


----------



## WingNut

ShoooSh said:


> Most probably the “ gold guilloche “


Based on the photo in that ad and the wording, I wonder if Guilloche is "limited edition" to celebrate the anniversary?


----------



## jenaps

ShoooSh said:


> View attachment 4210638
> 
> Im assuming these are the new Gold Alhambra ?! Since it doesnt say “gold mother of pearl”? Nor “diamond” in the description ..
> 
> 
> Ps: Magazine picture was taken from a lovely tpf member from previous pages



Oh I was hoping it’s the gold mother of pearl [emoji853]


----------



## sammix3

ShoooSh said:


> Update[emoji615]️[emoji615]️[emoji615]️



Any idea if it’ll come in white gold or rose gold?


----------



## pigleto972001

Dude white gold in guilloche would be amahhhhhhzing. White gold plain would be amahhhhhzing


----------



## klynneann

WingNut said:


> Based on the photo in that ad and the wording, I wonder if Guilloche is "limited edition" to celebrate the anniversary?


Maybe it's just me, but it (finally) appears that the other new offerings this year have been introductions in overall celebration of the 50th anniversary of the Alhambra, and that perhaps these gold guilloche pieces are THE limited edition piece for the 50th anniversary.  If I'm correct, I would say that's very poor marketing on their part.


----------



## ShoooSh

My SA said that these “gold guilloche” along with Green Agate & Coral Alhambra (shown in previous posts) will be showcased (not sure if they will be available for sale) during an exhibition in Paris.


----------



## pigleto972001




----------



## nicole0612

ShoooSh said:


> My SA said that these “gold guilloche” along with Green Agate & Coral Alhambra (shown in previous posts) will be showcased (not sure if they will be available for sale) during an exhibition in Paris (which will last for few days), still no info yet on when it will take place,
> I hope our parisian tpf members can help us.





pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 4210835



Yes, there is info on VCA IG!


----------



## ShoooSh

nicole0612 said:


> Yes, there is info on VCA IG!



I wanna go [emoji7]


----------



## Alena21

jenaps said:


> Thanks for posting!  I was hopping for the earrings!!! I need them!


Do they have prices and release date?


----------



## aki_sato

Coconuts40 said:


> I have to say, I may just 'need' those earrings.


The same!
I love the holiday pendant but I don’t wear necklace so it’s a moot point to buy just because I love looking at it!

As I wear earrings - I think I can justify it


----------



## Lvgirl71

San2222 said:


> Went into store to get my jewlrey cleaned and luckily they already received the holiday pendant and the blue agate pieces.. Here's the pic of the blue agate bracelets, one in darker blue and one in translucent turquoise...sa said both are blue agate but can it differ this much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207169
> View attachment 4207170
> View attachment 4207171



Which store has the blue agate pieces.  Thx


----------



## nicole0612

nicole0612 said:


> I just asked my SA and she said NM is only getting the bracelet and necklace as far as she knows, in November. Maybe this is accurate, maybe not.


My SA offered to investigate further, NM will be getting the earrings as well as the bracelet and necklace. The first release in the US will be November 15th, and NM will have them for sale around Nov 20. I'm not sure if all VCA stand alone shops will release them on the 15th or only select stores.


----------



## aki_sato

ShoooSh said:


> Update[emoji615]️[emoji615]️[emoji615]️


Thank you for sharing!

I just texted my sweet SA and she said this will launch in November for us in Sydney and will notify me once they’re in.


She also offered me the Holiday pendant - sooo beautiful!

Looking forward to seeing mod pics of everyone who’s getting one!!!


----------



## nicole0612

It is confirmed this is the guilloche, not the GMOP with diamonds. Will be available as LE only, only through the holidays. (Though I’m sure it will be extended if they don’t sell out!)


----------



## nicole0612

aki_sato said:


> Thank you for sharing!
> 
> I just texted my sweet SA and she said this will launch in November for us in Sydney and will notify me once they’re in.
> 
> 
> She also offered me the Holiday pendant - sooo beautiful!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing mod pics of everyone who’s getting one!!!



Did you try on the holiday pendant? Are you considering the blue agate or the guilloche when released?


----------



## aki_sato

nicole0612 said:


> Did you try on the holiday pendant? Are you considering the blue agate or the guilloche when released?


No I didn’t try Nicole 
I probably should keep ‘not’ trying in case I get tempted!

I actually love both agate n the guilloche from the look but I think because I already own turquoise, I should try guilloche 

Are you thinking of getting either?


----------



## doloresmia

ShoooSh said:


> Update[emoji615]️[emoji615]️[emoji615]️



Say what???? Oh so beautiful!

Whoops just realized they aren’t the gold mop. Still beautiful but less enticing for me since I have gold pave pieces I wear a lot


----------



## nicole0612

aki_sato said:


> No I didn’t try Nicole
> I probably should keep ‘not’ trying in case I get tempted!
> 
> I actually love both agate n the guilloche from the look but I think because I already own turquoise, I should try guilloche
> 
> Are you thinking of getting either?



You are wise to avoid the temptation 
I agree, both the agate and guilloche are beautiful. Would you consider the agate bracelet to wear with your turquoise? Of course it would depend on the shade. I probably will not purchase the guilloche because I already have plain YG and plain RG earrings and I honestly don’t wear bracelets ever. I would consider the guilloche necklace absolutely, but considering the price increase from the regular YG bracelet to the guilloche bracelet, I think the guilloche necklace will be significantly more, so I would need to love it much more than the regular YG 10 motif. I think I may be most tempted by the 10 motif blue agate, especially in a deep blue, since blues are so hard to come by these days.


----------



## nicole0612

doloresmia said:


> Say what???? Oh so beautiful!
> 
> Whoops just realized they aren’t the gold mop. Still beautiful but less enticing for me since I have gold pave pieces I wear a lot



I agree, I think there will be overlap for many of us with our current pieces and the guilloche set.


----------



## pigleto972001

The guilloche is very pretty ! Too similar to my YG set I’m afraid. I love the idea of a blue stone. 

I’m excited to see all of your purchases this November.


----------



## aki_sato

nicole0612 said:


> You are wise to avoid the temptation
> I agree, both the agate and guilloche are beautiful. Would you consider the agate bracelet to wear with your turquoise? Of course it would depend on the shade. I probably will not purchase the guilloche because I already have plain YG and plain RG earrings and I honestly don’t wear bracelets ever. I would consider the guilloche necklace absolutely, but considering the price increase from the regular YG bracelet to the guilloche bracelet, I think the guilloche necklace will be significantly more, so I would need to love it much more than the regular YG 10 motif. I think I may be most tempted by the 10 motif blue agate, especially in a deep blue, since blues are so hard to come by these days.


I am so with you with the blue agate 
I have never been a fans of blue jewels but when I saw your turquoise sweets I was so smitten and bought it.
I absolutely love it! I never thought cool hues like that would suit my warm yellow skin tones.

Yes I totally understand re. The price step up for the guilloche pieces - one needs to really love them as they are very similar to the YG.

I am a very minimalist (lazy mostly). I don’t wear much jewellery except my wedding ring and earrings (occasionally).
So I won’t consider agate bracelet cos I know I won’t wear it like the necklace.

I absolutely love looking at them but VCA is too expensive for just looking pleasure.

So I want to invest in pieces that I know I would wear


----------



## klynneann

aki_sato said:


> I am so with you with the blue agate
> I have never been a fans of blue jewels but when I saw your turquoise sweets I was so smitten and bought it.
> I absolutely love it! I never thought cool hues like that would suit my warm yellow skin tones.
> 
> Yes I totally understand re. The price step up for the guilloche pieces - one needs to really love them as they are very similar to the YG.
> 
> I am a very minimalist (lazy mostly). I don’t wear much jewellery except my wedding ring and earrings (occasionally).
> So I won’t consider agate bracelet cos I know I won’t wear it like the necklace.
> 
> I absolutely love looking at them but VCA is too expensive for just looking pleasure.
> 
> So I want to invest in pieces that I know I would wear


Have the prices of the guilloche been posted?  Did I miss that somewhere?


----------



## oh so chic

BBC said:


> Thank you! Here is how I actually wear it, for now, until I get a buffer bracelet:
> 
> View attachment 4208827



I LOVE YOUR STACK


----------



## pigleto972001

klynneann said:


> Have the prices of the guilloche been posted?  Did I miss that somewhere?



According to town and country  article that I posted, the guilloche bracelet is 1K more than the vintage gold one. I think. It said 4950


----------



## klynneann

pigleto972001 said:


> According to town and country  article that I posted, the guilloche bracelet is 1K more than the vintage gold one. I think. It said 4950


Ah, thank you!  Clearly not paying attention - probably too distracted by the photos.


----------



## pigleto972001

It’s in teeny print  the agate price is there too I think !


----------



## klynneann

pigleto972001 said:


> It’s in teeny print  the agate price is there too I think !


Hm - is the ad/story from before the price decrease?  The blue agate 10 motif is listed at $8400 in the ad.  The carnelian 10 motif is currently $8150 (don't remember offhand what it was before the decrease).  I was thinking they would be similarly priced, but even if not, it seems a fair amount more than I would have thought.


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> It’s in teeny print  the agate price is there too I think !



Zoomed in


----------



## klynneann

nicole0612 said:


> Zoomed in
> View attachment 4211744


lol - for us old, blind people!  Thank you.


----------



## pigleto972001

Uhm I think you’re younger than me LOL [emoji173]️

I don’t know if the prices are pre or post decrease ... interesting point


----------



## kimber418

klynneann said:


> Maybe it's just me, but it (finally) appears that the other new offerings this year have been introductions in overall celebration of the 50th anniversary of the Alhambra, and that perhaps these gold guilloche pieces are THE limited edition piece for the 50th anniversary.  If I'm correct, I would say that's very poor marketing on their part.



Personally I cannot wait until this (un)celebration is over.  Sorry!  I am sick of all the hype.


----------



## say brooke

I am completely confused about the release of the blue agate. Is it going to be available in all boutiques? Is it a limited edition or will it be widely available. Ive called a number of VCA boutiques, and all give different stories. Any info would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

say brooke said:


> I am completely confused about the release of the blue agate. Is it going to be available in all boutiques? Is it a limited edition or will it be widely available. Ive called a number of VCA boutiques, and all give different stories. Any info would be greatly appreciated!!


Not an official LE
Limited due to few natural resources, perhaps. 
Some boutiques will receive sooner than later. 
It’s possible that many pieces have already pre sold their initial allotted inventory, hence the different answers.


----------



## say brooke

texasgirliegirl said:


> Not an official LE
> Limited due to few natural resources, perhaps.
> Some boutiques will receive sooner than later.
> It’s possible that many pieces have already pre sold their initial allotted inventory, hence the different answers.


Thank you! Yes I heard its sold out for now and that one could add  to a wait list but with blocking your$$ , which I don't think is the right way to go as your CC will be charged with know news of when , if at all the goods would be delivered.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

say brooke said:


> Thank you! Yes I heard its sold out for now and that one could add  to a wait list but with blocking your$$ , which I don't think is the right way to go as your CC will be charged with know news of when , if at all the goods would be delivered.


I believe that you can still get a refund should you not wish to purchase the piece (s).  
Since this stone is going to be part of the permanent collection, you should ultimately be able to buy it. 
In fact, there might be an advantage to waiting.  
I purchased my malachite 20 (sight unseen) as part of the initial launch. Shortly thereafter, malachite was sold out for a while. 
In retrospect I wish I had waited and had taken my time to carefully consider the strand I purchased.


----------



## say brooke

texasgirliegirl said:


> I believe that you can still get a refund should you not wish to purchase the piece (s).
> Since this stone is going to be part of the permanent collection, you should ultimately be able to buy it.
> In fact, there might be an advantage to waiting.
> I purchased my malachite 20 (sight unseen) as part of the initial launch. Shortly thereafter, malachite was sold out for a while.
> In retrospect I wish I had waited and had taken my time to carefully consider the strand I purchased.


Perfect! Thank you for your advice. I think I would rather wait if it will be part of the permanent collection.


----------



## MYH

texasgirliegirl said:


> I believe that you can still get a refund should you not wish to purchase the piece (s).
> Since this stone is going to be part of the permanent collection, you should ultimately be able to buy it.
> In fact, there might be an advantage to waiting.
> I purchased my malachite 20 (sight unseen) as part of the initial launch. Shortly thereafter, malachite was sold out for a while.
> In retrospect I wish I had waited and had taken my time to carefully consider the strand I purchased.


TGG - what do you wish was different about the strand you received?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

MYH said:


> TGG - what do you wish was different about the strand you received?


I wish that my malachite had more pronounced striations like my magic necklace does. Both white and dark green striations with a medium green base. 
The one I have is very pretty and actually matches my limited edition 10 motif perfectly. 
Even still, I was unable to exchange my 20 for another one because they had sold out during the launch.


----------



## Alena21

texasgirliegirl said:


> I wish that my malachite had more pronounced striations like my magic necklace does. Both white and dark green striations with a medium green base.
> The one I have is very pretty and actually matches my limited edition 10 motif perfectly.
> Even still, I was unable to exchange my 20 for another one because they had sold out during the launch.


Not to be able to see the jewelry before buying is a massive downside for me.  It stops me from ordering the Lucky Animal clip. Especially when stones are involved.


----------



## 911snowball

TGG, do you often wear your malachite pieces?  This is the one stone I do not yet own. I am a blonde. I have been admiring Deloresmia's outfit combinations in the minimalist closet thread and she often shows malachite pieces to coordinate.
I am thinking about adding it to my collection.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

911snowball said:


> TGG, do you often wear your malachite pieces?  This is the one stone I do not yet own. I am a blonde. I have been admiring Deloresmia's outfit combinations in the minimalist closet thread and she often shows malachite pieces to coordinate.
> I am thinking about adding it to my collection.


I own the 20, the limited  edition 10, the magic pendant and the earrings. Malachite is very flattering especially blondes. 
I feel like I went a little overboard with malachite perhaps although I love looking at it. 
Definitely should reach for it more often.


----------



## pigleto972001

So interesting TGG. I thought about malachite a while back but wasn’t sure what it would match with  I guess I don’t wear so much green.

Someone at work was selling her tiger eye bracelet a while back and I’m kicking myself for not jumping on it.


----------



## 911snowball

pigleto, I wear a lot of cream, beige and gray but not much green. I was thinking it would be a nice accent color to those neutrals.
Malachite against a beige cashmere sweater I think would work with my hair color.


----------



## joanneminnie

Finally got the bracelet back! I took out 2 links and now it’s perfect length.


----------



## pigleto972001

Its gorgeous ! Enjoy it 

Green with cream and your hair color would be really nice snowball  !


----------



## texasgirliegirl

pigleto972001 said:


> So interesting TGG. I thought about malachite a while back but wasn’t sure what it would match with  I guess I don’t wear so much green.
> 
> Someone at work was selling her tiger eye bracelet a while back and I’m kicking myself for not jumping on it.


Malachite is beautiful worn with neutrals.  In the summer it is crisp with white, for example.  Wonderful with creams, tans,camel,  chocolate brown even navy.  I also love malachite with black.
Malachite has a nice "gemstone" quality.  In fact, many of the same colors that I pair with turquoise also look nice with malachite.


----------



## mishelbe

Got this beautiful surprise in the mail from my fabulous NM VCA SA
Gorgeous visuals!


----------



## Rami00

texasgirliegirl said:


> Not an official LE
> Limited due to few natural resources, perhaps.
> Some boutiques will receive sooner than later.
> It’s possible that many pieces have already pre sold their initial allotted inventory, hence the different answers.


One of my friend's SA told her that VCA is picking special clients for agate which absolutely annoyed her. She is in California and owns many high jewelry pieces..sigh.


----------



## innerpeace85

Rami00 said:


> One of my friend's SA told her that VCA is picking special clients for agate which absolutely annoyed her. She is in California and owns many high jewelry pieces..sigh.


I was offered Blue agate by my SA and I don’t have that many VCA jewelry. However I passed because I want the lapis bracelet


----------



## Rami00

padmaraman_1985 said:


> I was offered Blue agate by my SA and I don’t have that many VCA jewelry. However I passed because I want the lapis bracelet


Wow! I have no idea what's going on with VCA 
Thank you! I will pass on this information.


----------



## innerpeace85

Rami00 said:


> Wow! I have no idea what's going on with VCA
> Thank you! I will pass on this information.


You are welcome!
I don't know why VCA SAs think these information are classified when everything is out on the internet. Like when I was talking with my SA about turquoise, she vehemently denies that turquoise was ever made in Alhambra earrings.  Thanks, money saved!!


----------



## Rami00

padmaraman_1985 said:


> You are welcome!
> I don't know why VCA SAs think these information are classified when everything is out on the internet. Like when I was talking with my SA about turquoise, she vehemently denies that turquoise was ever made in Alhambra earrings.  Thanks, money saved!!


Unbelievable  
My SA is always surprised on how much info I have...It would be so helpful if she read VCA threads too!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

padmaraman_1985 said:


> You are welcome!
> I don't know why VCA SAs think these information are classified when everything is out on the internet. Like when I was talking with my SA about turquoise, she vehemently denies that turquoise was ever made in Alhambra earrings.  Thanks, money saved!!


I own turquoise earrings in both vintage and the sweet sizes.
I purchased mine from Neiman Marcus before we had our local VCA boutique.
Perhaps this SA is new (?) or could be confused with chalcedony.


----------



## mirrorbeyond

Rami00 said:


> Wow! I have no idea what's going on with VCA
> Thank you! I will pass on this information.



I was in the exactly same situation with @padmaraman_1985 .  I passed on the blue agate and got the lapis bracelet in the end.  And I do not own a huge collection of VCA.


----------



## say brooke

padmaraman_1985 said:


> I was offered Blue agate by my SA and I don’t have that many VCA jewelry. However I passed because I want the lapis bracelet


In the US?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I'm so disappointed by the 50th anniversary pieces.  Fortunately, there are enough readily available pieces on my list to make up for it.  BUT, I was really looking forward to having something to commemorate the occasion.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Cavalier Girl said:


> I'm so disappointed by the 50th anniversary pieces.  Fortunately, there are enough readily available pieces on my list to make up for it.  BUT, I was really looking forward to having something to commemorate the occasion.


I understand how you feel. 
This is one of the reasons why I decided to purchase this year’s holiday pendant. 
It’s the only true limited item from this year and it’s golden ...like the 50th. 
Its really pretty, too


----------



## this_is_rj

I have been disappointed in the 50th anniversary, not because of the pieces but because I feel like overnight VCA has become like Hermes. While I love my Hermes bags, I don't like the game playing. If anything the game playing makes me spend less not more at Hermes. Given that the Alhambra range is VCA's low end range, I just don't understand it. i am not a VIP but I expect a general level respect and common courtesy when I have purchased in excess of $100k from the brand. While SA's have not outright lied to me, they certainly have to other ladies in this thread, mine simply ignore me unless I am in store. It is very disheartening as I don't have another store I can shop at and I enjoyed the brand. I was so excited for this year, I had put off other purchases in anticipation and have now spent the grand sum of $0. I feel like this year has left a sour taste in my mouth. I don't even feel compelled to purchase wish list items at the moment.


----------



## bunnyNwife

Got offered this sweet turquoise & lapis watch but I gave it a miss. 





i also gave a miss to the 20 motif lapis since I don’t wear too dressy usually. 

I have set my heart for blue agate bracelet. It’s not released yet here in my country. Gonna wait patiently....


----------



## MYH

this_is_rj said:


> I have been disappointed in the 50th anniversary, not because of the pieces but because I feel like overnight VCA has become like Hermes. While I love my Hermes bags, I don't like the game playing. If anything the game playing makes me spend less not more at Hermes. Given that the Alhambra range is VCA's low end range, I just don't understand it. i am not a VIP but I expect a general level respect and common courtesy when I have purchased in excess of $100k from the brand. While SA's have not outright lied to me, they certainly have to other ladies in this thread, mine simply ignore me unless I am in store. It is very disheartening as I don't have another store I can shop at and I enjoyed the brand. I was so excited for this year, I had put off other purchases in anticipation and have now spent the grand sum of $0. I feel like this year has left a sour taste in my mouth. I don't even feel compelled to purchase wish list items at the moment.



I know how you feel. I have a great SA so I don’t feel this is her fault, more corporate’s fault. I see them already going the route of restricted supply so you need to be “chosen” for certain pieces. So here I wait not knowing if I’ve been chosen until these extremely limited pieces come in.

Thankfully I haven’t been asked to buy other things in the boutique in order to buy the item I do want. If that happens, I will be really disappointed in VCA. But I feel it’s just a matter of time.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

bunnyNwife said:


> Got offered this sweet turquoise & lapis watch but I gave it a miss.
> View attachment 4221149
> 
> View attachment 4221150
> 
> 
> i also gave a miss to the 20 motif lapis since I don’t wear too dressy usually.
> 
> I have set my heart for blue agate bracelet. It’s not released yet here in my country. Gonna wait patiently....


Both watches are beautiful but you are wise to wait for what you really want. 
I had not noticed before that they incorporated both pave and non pave gold motifs on the watches. Interesting. Would have preferred to see one or the other.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

MYH said:


> I know how you feel. I have a great SA so I don’t feel this is her fault, more corporate’s fault. I see them already going the route of restricted supply so you need to be “chosen” for certain pieces. So here I wait not knowing if I’ve been chosen until these extremely limited pieces come in.
> 
> Thankfully I haven’t been asked to buy other things in the boutique in order to buy the item I do want. If that happens, I will be really disappointed in VCA. But I feel it’s just a matter of time.


I have always found a degree of humor with the premise that a client has been “offered” a particular (coveted) item. It’s not a gift. The client still has to pay for the item. 
At the end of the day, these luxury houses have a goal and its to sell merchandise.


----------



## bunnyNwife

texasgirliegirl said:


> I have always found a degree of humor with the premise that a client has been “offered” a particular (coveted) item. It’s not a gift. The client still has to pay for the item.
> At the end of the day, these luxury houses have a goal and its to sell merchandise.



I know !! And some may even pressured into buying it for not wanting to upset the SA in order to keep up with the relationship & get into the “offer list” , a common game played by the H in many countries. I know what I want and I stick by it. As you rightly pointed out, it’s not Offering as in A gift or FOC. I don’t have a cash printer too.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

bunnyNwife said:


> I know !! And some may even pressured into buying it for not waiting to upset the SA in order to keep up with the relationship & get into the “offer list” , a common game played by the H in many countries. I know what I want and I stick by it. As you rightly pointed out, it’s not Offering as in A gift or FOC. I don’t have a cash printer too.


I absolutely adore my SA’s (both H and VCA) and have thankfully never felt pressured to purchase anything that wasn’t right for me. 
These “offer lists” appear to be so random anyway.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

I had been told by a SA that VCA intends to push out the blue agate slowly (i.e. small quantities for each launch). They may be hoping to create a frenzy to drive sales up! I almost fell off my chair laughing when I heard it.

I was also told that there were fewer LE pendants this year compared to last year - maybe VCA read these threads and when the responses were lukewarm, they must be thinking - h*ll no, not again! And decided to limit production. Of course, once the response is good and sales are up, my friend now has to buy an item before she can purchase an LE pendant. Copycat marketing suggests a lack of imagination.


----------



## MYH

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I had been told by a SA that VCA intends to push out the blue agate slowly (i.e. small quantities for each launch). They may be hoping to create a frenzy to drive sales up! I almost fell off my chair laughing when I heard it.
> 
> I was also told that there were fewer LE pendants this year compared to last year - maybe VCA read these threads and when the responses were lukewarm, they must be thinking - h*ll no, not again! And decided to limit production. Of course, once the response is good and sales are up, my friend now has to buy an item before she can purchase an LE pendant. Copycat marketing suggests a lack of imagination.



Thankfully I did not want a LE holiday pendant but my SA did tell me the 30 necklaces they received were sold out the first week.


----------



## MYH

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I had been told by a SA that VCA intends to push out the blue agate slowly (i.e. small quantities for each launch). They may be hoping to create a frenzy to drive sales up! I almost fell off my chair laughing when I heard it.
> 
> I was also told that there were fewer LE pendants this year compared to last year - maybe VCA read these threads and when the responses were lukewarm, they must be thinking - h*ll no, not again! And decided to limit production. Of course, once the response is good and sales are up, my friend now has to buy an item before she can purchase an LE pendant. Copycat marketing suggests a lack of imagination.



What is her SA telling her she needs to buy before she can get the LE holiday pendant? I’m very upset to hear this. This is the first instance I’ve heard of the H method being directly applied to VCA. So disappointed to hear this.


----------



## ShoooSh




----------



## bhurry

ShoooSh said:


> View attachment 4221346


Wow looks really nice on you.


----------



## ShoooSh

Ladies Guilloche Prices are as follow in Emarati Dirhams:
Vintage Bracelet is 19000
Necklace is 38000
Vintage Earrings are 18200


----------



## ShoooSh

bhurry said:


> Wow looks really nice on you.



Thank u but its a pic sent from my SA [emoji813]️


----------



## nicole0612

ShoooSh said:


> View attachment 4221346



This is much more bold in appearance than I expected. Thank you for the photo.


----------



## pigleto972001

Looks beautiful. Wowee


----------



## cherylc

wow the guilloche is stunning! i’m thinking maybe getting the earrings. less issue with damage as well as compared to a bracelet i’m thinking?


----------



## 911snowball

ShoooSh, thank you so much for sharing this photo!  This design has huge presence on its own. If offered the chance to try, I plan to take a look at it now.


----------



## Phoenix123

ShoooSh said:


> View attachment 4221346



THUD!  This is gorgeous!!  Thanks for posting the pic.

I really hope I'll get the earrings.


----------



## Louish

ShoooSh said:


> View attachment 4221346



Wow wow wow will this come in a single pendant?


----------



## MYH

Louish said:


> Wow wow wow will this come in a single pendant?


Maybe eventually but for now, vintage earrings, 10 motif necklace, and bracelet.


----------



## pedsdds

I read awhile back there were rumors the guilloche was replacing the current vintage yg alhambra, has anyone’s SA confirmed this?


----------



## lisawhit

pedsdds said:


> I read awhile back there were rumors the guilloche was replacing the current vintage yg alhambra, has anyone’s SA confirmed this?


I heard the same thing...this surely would cause a frenzy


----------



## pedsdds

lisawhit said:


> I heard the same thing...this surely would cause a frenzy



exactly!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lisawhit said:


> I heard the same thing...this surely would cause a frenzy


What sort of frenzy?


----------



## rhm

I thought it was already discussed that guilloche design was going to be a limited offer? 

I have a hard time believing the current hammered design will be replaced by the guilloche design....


----------



## pedsdds

rhm said:


> I thought it was already discussed that guilloche design was going to be a limited offer?
> 
> I have a hard time believing the current hammered design will be replaced by the guilloche design....



this is actually my hope. I think if the guilloche replaces the current design, the reaction will be split with some happy and some not.


----------



## chanelchic2002

The Guilloche is in the latest Town and Country magazine


----------



## cherylc

chanelchic2002 said:


> The Guilloche is in the latest Town and Country magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4223345



ohhhh so pretty!! i think i *need* the earrings. [emoji15]


----------



## Meowwu

cherylc said:


> ohhhh so pretty!! i think i *need* the earrings. [emoji15]


My reaction was more like “ohhh earrings!” Lol


----------



## texasgirliegirl

chanelchic2002 said:


> The Guilloche is in the latest Town and Country magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4223345


Must avert gaze....


----------



## Emerson

Meowwu said:


> My reaction was more like “ohhh earrings!” Lol



My reactions exactly! Can anyone please share the price of these earrings?


----------



## Meowwu

Emerson said:


> My reactions exactly! Can anyone please share the price of these earrings?


Would love to know the price as well!


----------



## lisawhit

chanelchic2002 said:


> The Guilloche is in the latest Town and Country magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4223345


really pretty....


----------



## joanneminnie

Hi ladies, how delicate is your MOP? I was just wearing mine for a couple of times, one day my nail softly passed by the surface and left marks on the grey MOP... then I went to check my magic Alhambra pendant and it has a lot of scratches there...this is a little annoying as I wanted to stack up but fortunately I haven’t done so. Any input will be helpful! Thank you!


----------



## MYH

chanelchic2002 said:


> The Guilloche is in the latest Town and Country magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4223345



Another view of the guilloche


----------



## Diamondbirdie

The adverts look very Christmassy with the holly and the robin! Must be aiming for gifting season!


----------



## MYH

Diamondbirdie said:


> The adverts look very Christmassy with the holly and the robin! Must be aiming for gifting season!


Lol! Gifting to myself!!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

joanneminnie said:


> Hi ladies, how delicate is your MOP? I was just wearing mine for a couple of times, one day my nail softly passed by the surface and left marks on the grey MOP... then I went to check my magic Alhambra pendant and it has a lot of scratches there...this is a little annoying as I wanted to stack up but fortunately I haven’t done so. Any input will be helpful! Thank you!


I had run my nails across the YMOP to get rid of dirt.  Just checked my piece under the loupe. Still smooth ... hope that helps!


----------



## tbbbjb

Inside the NM Christmas Book.  Page 233.  Showcasing the grey MOP and a watch which I do not recognize.  It states that the face is MOP, but are the motifs rock crystal?


----------



## kimber418

tbbbjb said:


> Inside the NM Christmas Book.  Page 233.  Showcasing the grey MOP and a watch which I do not recognize.  It states that the face is MOP, but are the motifs rock crystal?
> 
> View attachment 4230272
> View attachment 4230273



tbbbjb,
Thank you for sharing this from the NM Christmas book.   I am sad because I will not be getting my Christmas book this year.  We just moved to another state and I do not think it will be forwarded   Perhaps I will call NM and see if they can change my address.  

The watch looks like Rock Crystal for the bracelet and MOP on the face.  It is very pretty!


----------



## ShyShy

tbbbjb said:


> Inside the NM Christmas Book.  Page 233.  Showcasing the grey MOP and a watch which I do not recognize.  It states that the face is MOP, but are the motifs rock crystal?
> 
> View attachment 4230272
> View attachment 4230273


Looks like the open work alhambra watch in diamonds and pink gold.


----------



## tbbbjb

ShyShy said:


> Looks like the open work alhambra watch in diamonds and pink gold.
> View attachment 4230282



That would totally make sense as it is also rose gold which would definitely tie in the grey MOP that they are showcasing.  It just doesn’t look “open” in the NM catalog photo.  The light appears to be reflecting off of something. But, you can do so much with photos nowadays.


----------



## tbbbjb

kimber418 said:


> tbbbjb,
> Thank you for sharing this from the NM Christmas book.   I am sad because I will not be getting my Christmas book this year.  We just moved to another state and I do not think it will be forwarded   Perhaps I will call NM and see if they can change my address.
> 
> The watch looks like Rock Crystal for the bracelet and MOP on the face.  It is very pretty!



Aww, that makes me sad to.  I would call customer service or your nearest store and have them send one to you toot sweet!


----------



## ShyShy

tbbbjb said:


> That would totally make sense as it is also rose gold which would definitely tie in the grey MOP that they are showcasing.  It just doesn’t look “open” in the NM catalog photo.  The light appears to be reflecting off of something. But, you can do so much with photos nowadays.


I see!  I can't see the reflection on my phone, that's why I thought it was the watch I suggested.


----------



## joanneminnie

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I had run my nails across the YMOP to get rid of dirt.  Just checked my piece under the loupe. Still smooth ... hope that helps!



Thank you for your reply! I don’t know what I did wrong, and another motif has lost its shine in the center (signs of wear?)... and I’ve only worn it for a couple of times. I will try to take a picture when I get home. Thanks again!


----------



## tbbbjb

ShyShy said:


> Looks like the open work alhambra watch in diamonds and pink gold.
> View attachment 4230282



You are correct!  One of my NM SAs confirmed that this is the open motif watch that is part of the permanent collection.


----------



## Coconuts40

To my fellow Canadians, I was told by my SA that the guilloche will be in stores mid November.  Although I have the YG vintage alhambra, I am very curious about this line, more specifically the  earrings.


----------



## 911snowball

Right there with you Coconuts40!  Can't wait to try the earrings. I think they could really be useful and versatile.  I think they will have a real presence on the ear. I have the yg va pave earrings that I love but I think these will have a substantially different look that can justify the purchase.


----------



## park56

MYH said:


> Thanks for sharing! I wish I could dislike this post! The blue agate stone remains a mystery. My SA at a NM says it could be 2-3 yrs before they get any in. I’m thinking I might not even want it by then ...haha.


Yes, this is just crazy.


----------



## pinklining

more photos of the guillochage alhambra. credit to: orafo_italiano on ig


----------



## 911snowball

Thank you for posting pinklining!   The more I see of this collection, the more I am really liking it. It arrives in our boutique in November. Can't wait to try those earrings!


----------



## voodoodoll2005

pinklining said:


> more photos of the guillochage alhambra. credit to: orafo_italiano on ig


Beautiful! But I do wish they included a single motif pendant necklace.


----------



## EpiFanatic

texasgirliegirl said:


> I agree.
> Better for you to be earning interest on your savings rather than holding out for a "maybe".....



I had the same response from the nyc store. Whatever. I may not even want it anymore when it becomes available. There are other pieces I have my eye on.


----------



## ShyShy

EpiFanatic said:


> I had the same response from the nyc store. Whatever. I may not even want it anymore when it becomes available. There are other pieces I have my eye on.





klynneann said:


> "As for the Agate, that will be very difficult to get, there’s a 10K deposit required to get on the waiting list and still doesn’t guarantee you’ll get one. It will be part of the collection but that’s down the road.  For now, it’s on back order."
> 
> I'm sorry, a $10k deposit for what might be a $5k bracelet, what???  So I'll just wait until it becomes part of the collection, which I guess will at least give me time to save since I don't have $10k lying around to be held by a jewelry company just in case I can get a piece that actually costs half that much.  Sheesh.



Good on you.  Even though I haven’t really fallen for any of the recent alhambra offerings, I can’t believe that a store would ask for a deposit that is double the price of an item and then say you may not even get what you paid for!  It’s so crazy!  I don’t even think Hermes does that and we all know how crazy their rules are from time for time.


----------



## foofooness

pinklining said:


> more photos of the guillochage alhambra. credit to: orafo_italiano on ig



Can’t wait to see the earrings in person. Thanks for posting Pinklining!


----------



## ShoooSh




----------



## pigleto972001

So striking. Can’t. Help. But. Look. At. The. Bracelet. Ack!


----------



## cece1

pigleto972001 said:


> So striking. Can’t. Help. But. Look. At. The. Bracelet. Ack!



I’m in love with the bracelet too!!!


----------



## MYH

ShoooSh said:


> View attachment 4247508
> View attachment 4247509


I could not resist the guilloche bracelet and already put a deposit down for it.


----------



## cherylc

i saw the guilloche in person today and i must say it was STUNNING. i want both the earrings and bracelet!!! they shine so beautifully!


----------



## mimibee

Is the Guilloche going to eventually replace the current vintage gold/pink gold version? Anybody knows?


----------



## gagabag

mimibee said:


> Is the Guilloche going to eventually replace the current vintage gold/pink gold version? Anybody knows?



I was told it would be the last iteration of the 50th anniversary roll out but given the different info going around, who knows exactly...


----------



## Notorious Pink

MYH said:


> I could not resist the guilloche bracelet and already put a deposit down for it.



Really beautiful. Any info on prices?


----------



## LadyCupid

BBC said:


> Really beautiful. Any info on prices?


For the bracelet price, it's listed in the article posted here


----------



## MYH

yodaling1 said:


> For the bracelet price, it's listed in the article posted here


That’s correct. $4950 usd


----------



## cherylc

BBC said:


> Really beautiful. Any info on prices?



if anyone is interested in EU prices i think the bracelet is 4700 euro and the earrings are 4900 euro. i didn’t take note of the necklace.


----------



## LadyCupid

cherylc said:


> if anyone is interested in EU prices i think the bracelet is 4700 euro and the earrings are 4900 euro. i didn’t take note of the necklace.


Or is it the other way around? Usually vintage bracelet is slightly more expensive than the earrings.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Hmm ... A SA told me that I can [special] order GMOP 5, 6, 10, 16 or 20 motifs in different colored gold. There is a price list for each item. I probably should not post it here as I was told it is offered only to VIPs. This sounds like utter nonsense to me.  Go rock the GMOP girls!


----------



## cherylc

yodaling1 said:


> Or is it the other way around? Usually vintage bracelet is slightly more expensive than the earrings.



could be, thought it was strange the earrings were more expensive. or maybe the tags were mixed up or i just remembered incorrectly lol.


----------



## cherylc

Stardust Andromeda said:


> View attachment 4248185
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm ... A SA told me that I can [special] order GMOP 5, 6, 10, 16 or 20 motifs in different colored gold. There is a price list for each item. I probably should not post it here as I was told it is offered only to VIPs. This sounds like utter nonsense to me.  Go rock the GMOP girls!



my SA in paris told me the same thing. she said a few stones but i remembered GMOP and MOP in particular will be available for SO in all the different golds etc. will take around 4 months she told me and a surcharge of course. i’m not VIP so maybe at Vendome anyone can do it? or maybe it differs by boutique?

oh but she said not available for pendants but earrings, bracelets and necklaces.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

yodaling1 said:


> Or is it the other way around? Usually vintage bracelet is slightly more expensive than the earrings.


Strangely enough, earrings cost more than the bracelet for vintage Alhambra. 
I once asked about this (because it’s clearly not based on cost per motif) and was told that the price has something to do with the earring’s mechanism. Who knows...ha.


----------



## LadyCupid

texasgirliegirl said:


> Strangely enough, earrings cost more than the bracelet for vintage Alhambra.
> I once asked about this (because it’s clearly not based on cost per motif) and was told that the price has something to do with the earring’s mechanism. Who knows...ha.


Not sure if I am missing something. I just checked the US site and the solid gold vintage alhambra earrings are $3750 while the bracelets are $3900.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

cherylc said:


> my SA in paris told me the same thing. she said a few stones but i remembered GMOP and MOP in particular will be available for SO in all the different golds etc. will take around 4 months she told me and a surcharge of course. i’m not VIP so maybe at Vendome anyone can do it? or maybe it differs by boutique?
> 
> oh but she said not available for pendants but earrings, bracelets and necklaces.


I am no VIP too. Another form of marketing tactics I guess. I am getting so tired now .... 

Yes, no GMOP pendant - not worth their time? The SA could not tell from the price list if there is a 30% premium. The local boutique near me now has more LE pendants to choose from. After seeing quite a lot (about 10), and seeing so many variants and how the SAs will persuade and flatter $€£¥, I will never buy anything MOP if I cannot compare ... I am so scared that the GMOP I order may be lifeless and then I have to break the motifs and pay for replacement. Haha!


----------



## pigleto972001

cherylc said:


> my SA in paris told me the same thing. she said a few stones but i remembered GMOP and MOP in particular will be available for SO in all the different golds etc. will take around 4 months she told me and a surcharge of course. i’m not VIP so maybe at Vendome anyone can do it? or maybe it differs by boutique?
> 
> oh but she said not available for pendants but earrings, bracelets and necklaces.



Grey mop as special order ? Cool ! Interestingly my dept store did not feel it would happen anytime soon. Thus the 50th anniversary bracelet  I’m still happy I got it. It’s kind of satisfied my grey mop craving. I wonder how it would look in white gold though ...  love it in the Magic 16 necklace [emoji173]️


----------



## texasgirliegirl

yodaling1 said:


> Not sure if I am missing something. I just checked the US site and the solid gold vintage alhambra earrings are $3750 while the bracelets are $3900.


Could have been yet another "adjustment".
I purchased my pairs years ago....


----------



## LadyCupid

VCA website added the guilloche collection.

USA:
Earrings $4750
5 motifs bracelet $4950
10 motifs necklace $9900

Europe:
Earrings 4800€
5 motifs bracelet 5000€
10 motifs necklace 10000€

UK
Earrings 4150£
Bracelet 4350£
Necklace 8700£


----------



## nicole0612

I posted this in the discussion thread, but I guess it belongs here.
The guilloche set can also be purchased today (presale for tomorrow) from NM if that is your VCA store.


----------



## Alena21

Yeah, their earrings are expensive compared to the bracelet. My bad I like earrings the most and my VCA collection consists mostly of them. I don't have any 1 motive ones though so I'm considering the guilloche collection


----------



## Meowwu

Alena21 said:


> Yeah, their earrings are expensive compared to the bracelet. My bad I like earrings the most and my VCA collection consists mostly of them. I don't have any 1 motive ones though so I'm considering the guilloche collection


I’d really like to pick up a pair of alhambra earrings but still haven’t the size and which pair to go for! Guilloche looks radiant but perhaps a bit too much...?


----------



## QueenDalia

I checked out the Guilloche collection today and they look stunning in real life. They shine like a mirror. I couldn’t resist not buying the bracelet and the earrings.


----------



## pigleto972001

I saw it too but had to decline for now. They are stunning in real life. I would consider the bracelet but I’m worried about it getting scratched. I was warned the scratches can’t be buffed and that they have heard of pieces in the case that have been scratched just being improperly handled [emoji15]







I’m afraid I’m a bit rough and tumble with the jewelry and want to wear it every day and it may not be possible w the guilloche as much. I def loved it though !!!!!!


----------



## cherylc

pigleto972001 said:


> I saw it too but had to decline for now. They are stunning in real life. I would consider the bracelet but I’m worried about it getting scratched. I was warned the scratches can’t be buffed and that they have heard of pieces in the case that have been scratched just being improperly handled [emoji15]
> 
> View attachment 4253092
> View attachment 4253093
> 
> View attachment 4253094
> 
> 
> I’m afraid I’m a bit rough and tumble with the jewelry and want to wear it every day and it may not be possible w the guilloche as much. I def loved it though !!!!!!



omg i love it so much! when i saw it in person i immediately wanted the bracelet and earrings but now i’m worried with it getting scratched. i wonder how bad it would look. i think the earrings might be a safer buy in this case but i still don’t understand the pricing vs. the bracelet. 5 motifs vs 2 and it’s almost the same price. thank you for posting these pics tho!! so gorgeous!!


----------



## Alena21

pigleto972001 said:


> I saw it too but had to decline for now. They are stunning in real life. I would consider the bracelet but I’m worried about it getting scratched. I was warned the scratches can’t be buffed and that they have heard of pieces in the case that have been scratched just being improperly handled [emoji15]
> 
> View attachment 4253092
> View attachment 4253093
> 
> View attachment 4253094
> 
> 
> I’m afraid I’m a bit rough and tumble with the jewelry and want to wear it every day and it may not be possible w the guilloche as much. I def loved it though !!!!!!


Lovely! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Alena21

Meowwu said:


> I’d really like to pick up a pair of alhambra earrings but still haven’t the size and which pair to go for! Guilloche looks radiant but perhaps a bit too much...?


They are very blingy!


----------



## Meowwu

Alena21 said:


> They are very blingy!


Yes they are!! I am so glad for the modeling photo posted by @pigleto972001! 

Is this collection a go ahead for you?


----------



## pigleto972001

I want to see how the guilloche holds up. It is so striking. When they put the necklace on it was so cold lol. It’s a bit heavier than the YG. If I wore earrings more I would spring for them


----------



## Alena21

Meowwu said:


> Yes they are!! I am so glad for the modeling photo posted by @pigleto972001!
> 
> Is this collection a go ahead for you?


I'm going to have to check it out in person I'm contemplating btw this one and the hammered YG collection.
I think the earrings will go very well with the Holiday Pendant 2018. But I must stop buying earrings. Lol


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

yodaling1 said:


> VCA website added the guilloche collection.
> 
> USA:
> Earrings $4750
> 5 motifs bracelet $4950
> 10 motifs necklace $9900
> 
> Europe:
> Earrings 4800€
> 5 motifs bracelet 5000€
> 10 motifs necklace 10000€
> 
> UK
> Earrings 4150£
> Bracelet 4350£
> Necklace 8700£


thanks for this price list. With the 5 motifs costing slightly more than the 2 motifs earrings, unless the weight of the gold between 5 and 2 is close, common sense compels me to go for the bracelet. Does anyone know how heavy the pieces are? If not, would it be odd if I bring my kitchen scale to VCA in my next visit?


----------



## pixiesparkle

Stardust Andromeda said:


> thanks for this price list. With the 5 motifs costing slightly more than the 2 motifs earrings, unless the weight of the gold between 5 and 2 is close, common sense compels me to go for the bracelet. Does anyone know how heavy the pieces are? If not, would it be odd if I bring my kitchen scale to VCA in my next visit?



Ahahaha if it helps you decide, why not! [emoji23]

I went to see this collection today and I must say all the pieces are absolutely stunning in person. I initially intended to order the earrings only but after trying the bracelets I gave in and ordered that as well. The 5 motifs is heavier than the earrings but I did not pay close attention as to how heavy. I did, however, compare the Guilloche earrings with the Mother of Pearl earrings and the Guilloche ones are quite a lot heavier.  

Here are some pics:


----------



## gagabag

I am so tempted to look at this in person. But I must resist!


----------



## Alena21

Stardust Andromeda said:


> thanks for this price list. With the 5 motifs costing slightly more than the 2 motifs earrings, unless the weight of the gold between 5 and 2 is close, common sense compels me to go for the bracelet. Does anyone know how heavy the pieces are? If not, would it be odd if I bring my kitchen scale to VCA in my next visit?


This


----------



## MYH

I also took home the guilloché bracelet today. It’s really hard to capture the details in a photo but here’s my best attempt.


----------



## cherylc

MYH said:


> I also took home the guilloché bracelet today. It’s really hard to capture the details in a photo but here’s my best attempt.
> 
> View attachment 4253327



you did an amazing job capturing all the striations!! omg i love this bracelet so much, must resist!!!!


----------



## MYH

cherylc said:


> you did an amazing job capturing all the striations!! omg i love this bracelet so much, must resist!!!!


Thank you! But I’m sure you know resistance is futile right?


----------



## Alena21

pixiesparkle said:


> Ahahaha if it helps you decide, why not! [emoji23]
> 
> I went to see this collection today and I must say all the pieces are absolutely stunning in person. I initially intended to order the earrings only but after trying the bracelets I gave in and ordered that as well. The 5 motifs is heavier than the earrings but I did not pay close attention as to how heavy. I did, however, compare the Guilloche earrings with the Mother of Pearl earrings and the Guilloche ones are quite a lot heavier.
> 
> Here are some pics:
> View attachment 4253300
> 
> View attachment 4253301
> 
> View attachment 4253303


Very appealing! I like how blingy and shiny they are! Hope they stay like this. Keep us posted on wear and tear!I hate to have to baby my jewelry


----------



## Meowwu

Alena21 said:


> I'm going to have to check it out in person I'm contemplating btw this one and the hammered YG collection.
> I think the earrings will go very well with the Holiday Pendant 2018. But I must stop buying earrings. Lol


Ohh!!! Would be interested to know your decision! I have been humming about Alhambra earrings for the longest time. Lol


----------



## Phoenix123

pixiesparkle said:


> Ahahaha if it helps you decide, why not! [emoji23]
> 
> I went to see this collection today and I must say all the pieces are absolutely stunning in person. I initially intended to order the earrings only but after trying the bracelets I gave in and ordered that as well. The 5 motifs is heavier than the earrings but I did not pay close attention as to how heavy. I did, however, compare the Guilloche earrings with the Mother of Pearl earrings and the Guilloche ones are quite a lot heavier.
> 
> Here are some pics:
> View attachment 4253300
> 
> View attachment 4253301
> 
> View attachment 4253303



You've captured the beauty of these pieces very well.  I took some photos but mine are lousy, so will not post them here.

I too had intended to get the earrings, but fell in love with the bracelet, so I got that instead.  The earrings did seem to look as nice on me.


----------



## Phoenix123

MYH said:


> I also took home the guilloché bracelet today. It’s really hard to capture the details in a photo but here’s my best attempt.
> 
> View attachment 4253327



Another beautiful pic.


----------



## Phoenix123

I actually was going to get the earrings to match with the holiday pendant.  And although my pendant is on the deep golden side, the earrings are a much more intense yellow gold.


----------



## lisawhit

MYH said:


> I also took home the guilloché bracelet today. It’s really hard to capture the details in a photo but here’s my best attempt.
> 
> View attachment 4253327


This is so beautiful, a perfect comparison shot!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Wow, these guilloche pics are stunning! I’m trying to resist. Love the bling (as usual). Is it me, or do the necklace motifs appear larger in the guilloche? I’m not saying they actually are, but it’s almost like you can see that they are more substantial (if that makes sense).


----------



## sfshopgirl

San2222 said:


> in regards to the blue agate pieces...if you guys ever travel to Asia, def look it up here, don't think it's that hard at all.  My sa had a few before the launch but i decided not to get it....i have SA in Taiwan & HK and it seems readily avail and no deposit was required at all.



I’m in Tokyo now and I saw three blue agate bracelets today in the main boutique and bought one of them so there should be two left!’ They also had the 10 motif necklace. They also had quite a few of the Guilloche pieces.


----------



## hopingoneday

Bought the guilloche bracelet too. It’s so pretty. Having some links taken out.


----------



## pigleto972001

They def look and feel more substantial than the hammered YG. I didn’t try the bracelet as I was cautioned you should wear it alone not mixed with others. She said they were told to be transparent about the delicate nature of the motifs. I am hoping they are hardier than they made them out to be. I don’t need another bracelet though, do I ?


----------



## etoupebirkin

The Guilloche necklace is killing me at the moment.


----------



## Alena21

Phoenix123 said:


> I actually was going to get the earrings to match with the holiday pendant.  And although my pendant is on the deep golden side, the earrings are a much more intense yellow gold.


Depends on the shade of the HP indeed. I'd love to see your bracelet.


----------



## pigleto972001

etoupebirkin said:


> The Guilloche necklace is killing me at the moment.



Me too ! Ugh ! It’s too pretty.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

etoupebirkin said:


> The Guilloche necklace is killing me at the moment.


The guilloche pieces really are gorgeous.
Stunning.  The way the pattern radiates from the center reminds me of sunshine.


----------



## Alena21

sfshopgirl said:


> I’m in Tokyo now and I saw three blue agate bracelets today in the main boutique and bought one of them so there should be two left!’ They also had the 10 motif necklace. They also had quite a few of the Guilloche pieces.


What is the price in Tokyo?


----------



## Alena21

Phoenix123 said:


> I actually was going to get the earrings to match with the holiday pendant.  And although my pendant is on the deep golden side, the earrings are a much more intense yellow gold.


 What is the price for Singapore , dear Phoenix123?


----------



## Phoenix123

Alena21 said:


> Depends on the shade of the HP indeed. I'd love to see your bracelet.



I put down a 50% deposit yesterday.  The boutique still has to order it for me.  They only have 1 piece of each atm, to show to clients.  Then, I've still got to have it shortened.

But here're a couple of very lousy pics I took.  My pics are so horrible, compared to the other beautiful pics posted on here. lol.


----------



## Phoenix123

Alena21 said:


> What is the price for Singapore , dear Phoenix123?



S$7,400.  I wonder how that compares to other places?


----------



## Alena21

Phoenix123 said:


> I put down a 50% deposit yesterday.  The boutique still has to order it for me.  They only have 1 piece of each atm, to show to clients.  Then, I've still got to have it shortened.
> 
> But here're a couple of very lousy pics I took.  My pics are so horrible, compared to the other beautiful pics posted on here. lol.


It is gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## Suzie

Phoenix123 said:


> I put down a 50% deposit yesterday.  The boutique still has to order it for me.  They only have 1 piece of each atm, to show to clients.  Then, I've still got to have it shortened.
> 
> But here're a couple of very lousy pics I took.  My pics are so horrible, compared to the other beautiful pics posted on here. lol.


Just stunning, congrats.


----------



## Suzie

MYH said:


> I also took home the guilloché bracelet today. It’s really hard to capture the details in a photo but here’s my best attempt.
> 
> View attachment 4253327


How beautiful.


----------



## Alena21

Phoenix123 said:


> S$7,400.  I wonder how that compares to other places?


Thank you!
Me too. I'm curious how this compares to HK and Tokyo prices. Hopefully our lovely tpfers will chime in.
I need to schedule my trip according to VCA prices and availability next year


----------



## MoreTorque

Alena21 said:


> Thank you!
> Me too. I'm curious how this compares to HK and Tokyo prices. Hopefully our lovely tpfers will chime in.
> I need to schedule my trip according to VCA prices and availability next year



Just looked the the Japanese site and it cites JPY 604,800 with tax (8%)


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Alena21 said:


> Thank you!
> Me too. I'm curious how this compares to HK and Tokyo prices. Hopefully our lovely tpfers will chime in.
> I need to schedule my trip according to VCA prices and availability next year


I would love to welcome you but please plan travel outside CNY?


yodaling1 said:


> VCA website added the guilloche collection.


Consolidating prices from @yodaling1

USA:
Earrings $4750
5 motifs bracelet $4950
10 motifs necklace $9900

Europe:
Earrings 4800€
5 motifs bracelet 5000€
10 motifs necklace 10000€

UK:
Earrings 4150£
Bracelet 4350£
Necklace 8700£

Hong Kong:
Earrings $37,000
Bracelet $38,700
Necklace $77,500


----------



## Suzil

Hi ladies! I am new to VCA and I have seen many of you commenting on putting down a deposit, can anyone explain how does this work? Is it only for soon to be released items or can you do that on any piece? Thank you!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Phoenix123 said:


> I put down a 50% deposit yesterday.  The boutique still has to order it for me.  They only have 1 piece of each atm, to show to clients.  Then, I've still got to have it shortened.
> 
> But here're a couple of very lousy pics I took.  My pics are so horrible, compared to the other beautiful pics posted on here. lol.



Heh, but your pictures are awesome for looking at your other beautiful pieces!!!


----------



## Coconuts40

Congratulations to everyone that has purchased the Guilloche line, I am loving the reveals!!!


----------



## Hobbiezm

Phoenix123 said:


> I put down a 50% deposit yesterday.  The boutique still has to order it for me.  They only have 1 piece of each atm, to show to clients.  Then, I've still got to have it shortened.
> 
> But here're a couple of very lousy pics I took.  My pics are so horrible, compared to the other beautiful pics posted on here. lol.



Stunning combo and not at all horrible... quite the contrary. 

Is your perlee bracelet Rose Gold? They play so beautifully with each other


----------



## Phoenix123

BBC said:


> Heh, but your pictures are awesome for looking at your other beautiful pieces!!!



You're so sweet.  Thank you


----------



## Phoenix123

Hobbiezm said:


> Stunning combo and not at all horrible... quite the contrary.
> 
> Is your perlee bracelet Rose Gold? They play so beautifully with each other



You're so kind!

Yes, the Perlee Clover is in RG.

Thank you.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Suzil said:


> Hi ladies! I am new to VCA and I have seen many of you commenting on putting down a deposit, can anyone explain how does this work? Is it only for soon to be released items or can you do that on any piece? Thank you!


I put down a deposit recently. 10% gives you 1 month to decide. 40% = 4 months. 100% = 1 year. Anything less than 100% means if the price changes, you pay the revised price. At the end of the deposit period, if you are undecided, the piece will no longer be held and VCA can sell it. You can use the deposit to buy something else. 

It probably differs country to country since in some countries, you can get an exchange or a refund for items you change your mind about?


----------



## VandaOrchid

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I put down a deposit recently. 10% gives you 1 month to decide. 40% = 4 months. 100% = 1 year. Anything less than 100% means if the price changes, you pay the revised price. At the end of the deposit period, if you are undecided, the piece will no longer be held and VCA can sell it. You can use the deposit to buy something else.
> 
> It probably differs country to country since in some countries, you can get an exchange or a refund for items you change your mind about?



Thanks for such a detailed explanation, Stardust! Is your deposit refundable entirely if you end up choosing not to get anything at all? Does this work for limited edition pieces as well?


----------



## VandaOrchid

Went for the 10-motif guilloche necklace and can't wait to wear it! Not a great picture but you can see that especially with flash the gold is lighter and more radiant than the traditional hammered VA. I'm a PG lover normally, so happy to report that the guilloche pairs well with my RG Cartier bracelet while I found that the traditional YG VA clashed more on my skin next to RG.


----------



## Notorious Pink

karly9 said:


> Went for the 10-motif guilloche necklace and can't wait to wear it! Not a great picture but you can see that especially with flash the gold is lighter and more radiant than the traditional hammered VA. I'm a PG lover normally, so happy to report that the guilloche pairs well with my RG Cartier bracelet while I found that the traditional YG VA clashed more on my skin next to RG.
> 
> View attachment 4255534



Soooooo beautiful!


----------



## Suzil

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I put down a deposit recently. 10% gives you 1 month to decide. 40% = 4 months. 100% = 1 year. Anything less than 100% means if the price changes, you pay the revised price. At the end of the deposit period, if you are undecided, the piece will no longer be held and VCA can sell it. You can use the deposit to buy something else.
> 
> It probably differs country to country since in some countries, you can get an exchange or a refund for items you change your mind about?


You are the best! This is exactly what I needed to know! Thank you!


----------



## etoupebirkin

karly9 said:


> Went for the 10-motif guilloche necklace and can't wait to wear it! Not a great picture but you can see that especially with flash the gold is lighter and more radiant than the traditional hammered VA. I'm a PG lover normally, so happy to report that the guilloche pairs well with my RG Cartier bracelet while I found that the traditional YG VA clashed more on my skin next to RG.
> 
> View attachment 4255534


Does the Guilloche come in pink gold too?!!! 
Just direct deposit my paycheck to VCA.


----------



## MYH

karly9 said:


> Went for the 10-motif guilloche necklace and can't wait to wear it! Not a great picture but you can see that especially with flash the gold is lighter and more radiant than the traditional hammered VA. I'm a PG lover normally, so happy to report that the guilloche pairs well with my RG Cartier bracelet while I found that the traditional YG VA clashed more on my skin next to RG.
> 
> View attachment 4255534



Your necklace looks like pink gold in your pic! Are you sure it’s not a special prototype?


----------



## QueenDalia

I received my Guilloche bracelet today after having some links removed.. All I can say I’m in love The pictures do no justice to the beauty and reflectivity of the design. I wore the guilloche earrings today too and they are certainly eye catchers..


----------



## klynneann

QueenDalia said:


> I received my Guilloche bracelet today after having some links removed.. All I can say I’m in love The pictures do no justice to the beauty and reflectivity of the design. I wore the guilloche earrings today too and they are certainly eye catchers..


Gorgeous!  Love it stacked with the carnelian.


----------



## pigleto972001

Oh sigh. I love it [emoji173]️[emoji173]️. I wonder how long Guilloche will be around ?

Heard nyc sold out of the 80 agate bracelets they got.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

karly9 said:


> Thanks for such a detailed explanation, Stardust! Is your deposit refundable entirely if you end up choosing not to get anything at all? Does this work for limited edition pieces as well?


The VCA that i visit does not appear to collect deposit to reserve pre-launch (as opposed to LE or normal) item but nothing stops us from paying if that is what we want. My friend paid a deposit for the LE pendant which is now still on hold.

I cannot get my deposit refunded in this part of the world even if I change my mind about a piece. I have a fixed time to apply the deposit to something else. But it must be different elsewhere?

Full details of this policy is handwritten and counter stamped onto my deposit slip ...


----------



## valnsw

Saw this and just to share:

https://www.vancleefarpels.com/ww/en/la-maison/our-know-how/craftsmanship/The-guilloche-motif.html


----------



## etoupebirkin

I passed on the agate bracelet. I think I want the entire Guilloche suite, necklace, bracelet and earrings. Oy.


----------



## allure244

etoupebirkin said:


> I passed on the agate bracelet. I think I want the entire Guilloche suite, necklace, bracelet and earrings. Oy.



Haha that’s totally understandable. It’s mesmerizing when you see the shine on those guilloche motifs. I just got the agate bracelet but can’t stop thinking about the guilloche bracelet. May have to go back for that eventually.


----------



## VandaOrchid

etoupebirkin said:


> Does the Guilloche come in pink gold too?!!!
> Just direct deposit my paycheck to VCA.





MYH said:


> Your necklace looks like pink gold in your pic! Are you sure it’s not a special prototype?



If only it came in PG! Can only imagine that special order would come with a major premium


----------



## gagabag

PG would be amazing! Hope they make one and WG too please!


----------



## expatwife

It’s truly beautiful! Some eye candy. They did say both collections will be permanent.


----------



## pigleto972001

I hope guilloche def will be permanent. I really want a piece with that starburst pattern eventually  !


----------



## lynne_ross

I tried on the guilloche earrings today - stunning! On my wish list. The bracelet and necklace are too delicate for me but they are also gorgeous.


----------



## Coconuts40

lynne_ross said:


> I tried on the guilloche earrings today - stunning! On my wish list. The bracelet and necklace are too delicate for me but they are also gorgeous.



So happy you got to try the collection.  Do you feel the earrings weigh more than the other VCA earrings?  I am on the same boat, I need hassle free bracelets and necklaces, but the earrings are tempting me.

Any intel on the Agate in Toronto?
My SA says he is unsure when and if Toronto will get them.


----------



## lynne_ross

x


----------



## Coconuts40

lynne_ross said:


> The weight seemed fine. I tried them against the pave frivoles (hoping to pull the trigger on these soon) and they felt comparable.
> No intel on blue agate  SA said no idea when toronto was getting. SA suggested I try NyC but I rather buy in Canada from my SA so I will just wait.



Thank you for your answer.  I'm happy to hear they aren't too heavy, I'll have to go try them on one of these day.

The pave frivoles and guilloche sound like great pieces!!


----------



## cherylc

i took my husband to show him the guilloche pieces i was liking. thought about the earrings and the bracelet but wasn’t sure.

next day he snuck off and bought me the bracelet! he thought it was a better value with more motifs lol.

if i’m being honest i think i may go back for the earrings also at some point too. haha.

hmm for some reason i can’t attach the pic. will try to do so later.


----------



## Phoenix123

cherylc said:


> i took my husband to show him the guilloche pieces i was liking. thought about the earrings and the bracelet but wasn’t sure.
> 
> next day he snuck off and bought me the bracelet! he thought it was a better value with more motifs lol.
> 
> if i’m being honest i think i may go back for the earrings also at some point too. haha.
> 
> hmm for some reason i can’t attach the pic. will try to do so later.



Lol.  You have a keeper there!


----------



## Phoenix123

Can I ask you ladies a strange Q?  The serial number of your bracelet, does it start with a 4?  My SA says all that he has received in stock start with a 4.  I don't like this number, but he says this is what the current series has and the next lot will not be for a long time.


----------



## cherylc

Phoenix123 said:


> Can I ask you ladies a strange Q?  The serial number of your bracelet, does it start with a 4?  My SA says all that he has received in stock start with a 4.  I don't like this number, but he says this is what the current series has and the next lot will not be for a long time.



my bracelet has two letters and then starts with a 4, yes. i’m assuming you are chinese and hence don’t like this number?


----------



## Phoenix123

cherylc said:


> my bracelet has two letters and then starts with a 4, yes. i’m assuming you are chinese and hence don’t like this number?



Ah ok.

I am Asian and live in Singapore, so yeah the 4 is not a desired number.  lol.

Thank you.


----------



## valnsw

Phoenix123 said:


> Can I ask you ladies a strange Q?  The serial number of your bracelet, does it start with a 4?  My SA says all that he has received in stock start with a 4.  I don't like this number, but he says this is what the current series has and the next lot will not be for a long time.



Yes the serial number for my blue agate bracelet starts with “4” if I remember correctly.


----------



## Phoenix123

valnsw said:


> Yes the serial number for my blue agate bracelet starts with “4” if I remember correctly.



Ah, mine is a Guilloche.  That's interesting that both the blue agate and the Guilloche start with a 4.

Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## Ayalee

I just received my blue agate bracelet today. I really love the blue hue of it. However, I put my bracelet against the light and found that there is a line cross the motif. I don't know whether that motif is chipped or is similar to the striations within chalcedony. For ladies who just got the blue agate bracelet, do you observe similar lines for the motif? Should I go back for an exchange?
Please see the photo attached for your reference.


----------



## Gracilan

Ayalee said:


> I just received my blue agate bracelet today. I really love the blue hue of it. However, I put my bracelet against the light and found that there is a line cross the motif. I don't know whether that motif is chipped or is similar to the striations within chalcedony. For ladies who just got the blue agate bracelet, do you observe similar lines for the motif? Should I go back for an exchange?
> Please see the photo attached for your reference.





Ayalee said:


> I just received my blue agate bracelet today. I really love the blue hue of it. However, I put my bracelet against the light and found that there is a line cross the motif. I don't know whether that motif is chipped or is similar to the striations within chalcedony. For ladies who just got the blue agate bracelet, do you observe similar lines for the motif? Should I go back for an exchange?
> Please see the photo attached for your reference.





   ...that would really bother me, I would exchange it.  It looks cracked, how are the other 4 motifs?


----------



## Louish

Do you think they will add the single pendant in the guilloche?


----------



## Ayalee

Gracilan said:


> ...that would really bother me, I would exchange it.  It looks cracked, how are the other 4 motifs?


The other four motifs are clear. No lines or anything.


----------



## pigleto972001

That would definitely bother me. I would exchange if you are not ok with that line !


----------



## MYH

Ayalee said:


> I just received my blue agate bracelet today. I really love the blue hue of it. However, I put my bracelet against the light and found that there is a line cross the motif. I don't know whether that motif is chipped or is similar to the striations within chalcedony. For ladies who just got the blue agate bracelet, do you observe similar lines for the motif? Should I go back for an exchange?
> Please see the photo attached for your reference.


I just checked mine. I don’t have this line in any of my motifs


----------



## carlinha

Ayalee said:


> I just received my blue agate bracelet today. I really love the blue hue of it. However, I put my bracelet against the light and found that there is a line cross the motif. I don't know whether that motif is chipped or is similar to the striations within chalcedony. For ladies who just got the blue agate bracelet, do you observe similar lines for the motif? Should I go back for an exchange?
> Please see the photo attached for your reference.


i checked mine too, no lines... definitely i would exchange for fear it was a crack


----------



## hopiko

Joining the guilloche and blue agate lovefest!  I am certain  that I see a guilloche 5 and 10 motif in very near future (bonus time perhaps???)


----------



## hopiko

cherylc said:


> i took my husband to show him the guilloche pieces i was liking. thought about the earrings and the bracelet but wasn’t sure.
> 
> next day he snuck off and bought me the bracelet! he thought it was a better value with more motifs lol.
> 
> if i’m being honest i think i may go back for the earrings also at some point too. haha.
> 
> hmm for some reason i can’t attach the pic. will try to do so later.


So sweet...you must get the earrings too!


----------



## hopiko

Ayalee said:


> I just received my blue agate bracelet today. I really love the blue hue of it. However, I put my bracelet against the light and found that there is a line cross the motif. I don't know whether that motif is chipped or is similar to the striations within chalcedony. For ladies who just got the blue agate bracelet, do you observe similar lines for the motif? Should I go back for an exchange?
> Please see the photo attached for your reference.


Hi, there are no lines in my 5 or 10 motifs.  Is it visible when you wear it?  I would talk to your SA and see if it is a defect, and if so, if she can replace it.  Good luck!


----------



## cherylc

hopiko said:


> So sweet...you must get the earrings too!



i’m already planning to... [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

i actually don’t own any VCA ear clips ( only have sweets). when i tried them on they felt tight on my ears, is this normal? can they be adjusted?

here’s my bracelet:


----------



## carlinha

hopiko said:


> Joining the guilloche and blue agate lovefest!  I am certain  that I see a guilloche 5 and 10 motif in very near future (bonus time perhaps???)


so stunning hope!!  i am so in love with blue agate.. and i know guilloche is in my near future as well


----------



## carlinha

cherylc said:


> i’m already planning to... [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> i actually don’t own any VCA ear clips ( only have sweets). when i tried them on they felt tight on my ears, is this normal? can they be adjusted?
> 
> here’s my bracelet:
> View attachment 4257633


----------



## MYH

hopiko said:


> Joining the guilloche and blue agate lovefest!  I am certain  that I see a guilloche 5 and 10 motif in very near future (bonus time perhaps???)


Welcome to the lovefest


----------



## MYH

carlinha said:


> OH WOW that is amazing!!!!  this makes me want to buy the guilloche even more now!!!
> 
> thank you!!!


Just cause I’m doing my best to be an enabler  I would say the guilloché is more of a light yellow (maybe almost a bit pink really like we have seen in some other pics as well) and not a deep yellow. Here it is compared to a yg Clic clac. And mods - sorry.  This should probably go into the general 50th anniversary thread.


----------



## carlinha

MYH said:


> Just cause I’m doing my best to be an enabler  I would say the guilloché is more of a light yellow (maybe almost a bit pink really like we have seen in some other pics as well) and not a deep yellow. Here it is compared to a yg Clic clac. And mods - sorry.  This should probably go into the general 50th anniversary thread.
> View attachment 4257717


i love that it's not as deep yellow!  thanks so much for this


----------



## hopiko

cherylc said:


> i’m already planning to... [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> i actually don’t own any VCA ear clips ( only have sweets). when i tried them on they felt tight on my ears, is this normal? can they be adjusted?
> 
> here’s my bracelet:
> View attachment 4257633


This is soooooo stunning!  I tried this and the 10 motif and they are both soooooo amazing!  Your hubby is a doll! Congrats!


----------



## hopiko

.


----------



## hopiko

carlinha said:


> so stunning hope!!  i am so in love with blue agate.. and i know guilloche is in my near future as well


Thanks! The guilloche is stunning, right???  It will look amazing on you


----------



## lynne_ross

x


----------



## hopiko

Nice to be in good company


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

cherylc said:


> i’m already planning to... [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> i actually don’t own any VCA ear clips ( only have sweets). when i tried them on they felt tight on my ears, is this normal? can they be adjusted?
> 
> here’s my bracelet:
> View attachment 4257633



GORGEOUS!!! Yes the clips can be adjusted, just ask your SA and they can send them to the shop to be adjusted to fit perfectly.

I'll just be over here hoping they roll out guilloche in rose gold!


----------



## A W

Does anyone know if the 10 motif agate necklace is coming back this year? Apparantly my wife got one of the last bracelets from the NYC store but all the necklaces were gone already...


----------



## Bethc

Ayalee said:


> I just received my blue agate bracelet today. I really love the blue hue of it. However, I put my bracelet against the light and found that there is a line cross the motif. I don't know whether that motif is chipped or is similar to the striations within chalcedony. For ladies who just got the blue agate bracelet, do you observe similar lines for the motif? Should I go back for an exchange?
> Please see the photo attached for your reference.



Mine are all clear too.  I guess it shows how fragile this stone is!


----------



## carlinha

Sharing these pics of my blue agate beauty here as well... sooooo in love!!!  

Blue is one of my favorite colors, and this blue is just amazing!  

Next up on my never ending wishlist, guilloche, because of all you naughty enablers on here!

All photos are unedited taken in natural sunlight, direct and with shade.


----------



## hopiko

carlinha said:


> Sharing my blue agate beauty, I’m so in love!!!!  Blue is one of my favorite colors, and this blue is just amazing!
> All photos are unedited taken in natural sunlight, direct and with shade
> View attachment 4258480
> 
> View attachment 4258481
> 
> View attachment 4258482
> 
> View attachment 4258483


GORGEOUS!  Your kelly isn’t too shabby either!  I just got an Encre 25cm sellier on holiday (YAY) and I think agate will be a great match....so exciting!  Thanks for posting your pictures!!


----------



## hopiko

MYH said:


> I’m so sorry! I don’t have anything in rghw except my Constance. And I honestly can’t see any difference.
> 
> View attachment 4257697


OK, this bracelet is just AMAZING.  I think that resistance is futile......


----------



## kimber418

Ayalee said:


> I just received my blue agate bracelet today. I really love the blue hue of it. However, I put my bracelet against the light and found that there is a line cross the motif. I don't know whether that motif is chipped or is similar to the striations within chalcedony. For ladies who just got the blue agate bracelet, do you observe similar lines for the motif? Should I go back for an exchange?
> Please see the photo attached for your reference.



Do any of the the other motifs have a line like that?  To me it seems suspicious- song ov like z hairline crack.  I would exchange or at least ask your SA is it is normal.  If you do not feel comfortable with it - definitely exchange it.   Congrats on the blue agate bracelet.


carlinha said:


> Sharing these pics of my blue agate beauty here as well... sooooo in love!!!
> 
> Blue is one of my favorite colors, and this blue is just amazing!
> 
> Next up on my never ending wishlist, guilloche, because of all you naughty enablers on here!
> 
> All photos are unedited taken in natural sunlight, direct and with shade.
> View attachment 4258491
> 
> View attachment 4258492
> 
> View attachment 4258493
> 
> View attachment 4258494



Your Blue Agate bracelet is amazing.  The color is unbelievable!  
Thank you for sharing the gorgeous photos!


----------



## pigleto972001

A W said:


> Does anyone know if the 10 motif agate necklace is coming back this year? Apparantly my wife got one of the last bracelets from the NYC store but all the necklaces were gone already...



My SA in New York said they got bracelets in again today and they are working hard to get the necklaces as well. Initially they had thought April but will see !


----------



## carlinha

kimber418 said:


> Do any of the the other motifs have a line like that?  To me it seems suspicious- song ov like z hairline crack.  I would exchange or at least ask your SA is it is normal.  If you do not feel comfortable with it - definitely exchange it.   Congrats on the blue agate bracelet.
> 
> 
> Your Blue Agate bracelet is amazing.  The color is unbelievable!
> Thank you for sharing the gorgeous photos!


thank you so much kimber!!  i swoon over the color!  i hope they make it in earrings and pendant as well!


----------



## Notorious Pink

hopiko said:


> GORGEOUS!  Your kelly isn’t too shabby either!  I just got an Encre 25cm sellier on holiday (YAY) and I think agate will be a great match....so exciting!  Thanks for posting your pictures!!



Awesome!!! Looks like we will be double twins on both!!!! [emoji133]‍♂️[emoji133]‍♂️


----------



## carlinha

Bethc said:


> Amazing! [emoji170][emoji7]


thank you beth!



hopiko said:


> GORGEOUS!  Your kelly isn’t too shabby either!  I just got an Encre 25cm sellier on holiday (YAY) and I think agate will be a great match....so exciting!  Thanks for posting your pictures!!


hahaha thanks hope!!  i love my special K!  congrats on your blue encre K25!!  can't wait to see pics!



BBC said:


> Awesome!!! Looks like we will be double twins on both!!!! [emoji133]‍♂️[emoji133]‍♂️


do post pics when you get your bracelet back BBC!  how long will it take to be shortened?  i need to shorten mine as well but sad to part with it!



mishelbe said:


> Joining the blue agate club!  This arrived yesterday!
> Pleasantly surprised that it perfectly matches my Kelly Mini.
> Many, many thanks to pigleto972001 for sharing her darling VCA SA with me.


wow congrats, what a perfect match!!  i find it so interesting to see all the varying shades/tones of the blue agate!  yours seems darker than mine but not sure if it's because you have it against the bag?


----------



## hopiko

Action shot of guilloche earrings on Thanksgiving!  Love them!


----------



## MYH

hopiko said:


> Action shot of guilloche earrings on Thanksgiving!  Love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4260638


You look so elegant. Love ❤️


----------



## Notorious Pink

hopiko said:


> Action shot of guilloche earrings on Thanksgiving!  Love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4260638



Beautiful!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Outside of this 50th anniversary celebration (where VCA rolled out new designs and new stones), does VCA normally push out this many or any new stuff every year. I am wondering what to expect for 2019 other than the holiday pendant of course.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Outside of this 50th anniversary celebration (where VCA rolled out new designs and new stones), does VCA normally push out this many or any new stuff every year. I am wondering what to expect for 2019 other than the holiday pendant of course.



Not generally, although there are occasional surprises, like the LE onyx earrings. But there have been quite a number of years without anything new offered beyond the holiday Pendant, IMO.


----------



## JetSetGo!

A W said:


> Does anyone know if the 10 motif agate necklace is coming back this year? Apparantly my wife got one of the last bracelets from the NYC store but all the necklaces were gone already...



Check here

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/van-cleef-arpels-care-and-maintenance-thread.907992/


----------



## ShoooSh

Ladies Update [emoji170] Just spoke to my SA & Yes its confirmed there is a ring & earrings too in Blue Agate! But for now its super limited to very few boutiques however it will make its way eventually to flagship stores [emoji170]


----------



## Meowwu

Thank you for the information!! Can’t wait!!


----------



## Vhermes212

will the new guilloche be available in a single pendant necklace?


----------



## susan08

any chance for single motif blue agate necklace?


----------



## carlinha

ShoooSh said:


> Ladies Update [emoji170] Just spoke to my SA & Yes its confirmed there is a ring & earrings too in Blue Agate! But for now its super limited to very few boutiques however it will make its way eventually to flagship stores [emoji170]



Is this in the USA?  What type of earrings and ring?


----------



## ShoooSh

carlinha said:


> Is this in the USA?  What type of earrings and ring?



Ring most probably is Magic, no clue as for the earrings .. Im in Dubai [emoji170]


----------



## nicole0612

carlinha said:


> Is this in the USA?  What type of earrings and ring?



My SA says it will come to New York for sure.


----------



## carlinha

ShoooSh said:


> Ring most probably is Magic, no clue as for the earrings .. Im in Dubai [emoji170]





nicole0612 said:


> My SA says it will come to New York for sure.



this is truly amazing news, thank you so much, i cannot wait!!!  any idea on ETA??


----------



## pixiesparkle

ShoooSh said:


> Ladies Update [emoji170] Just spoke to my SA & Yes its confirmed there is a ring & earrings too in Blue Agate! But for now its super limited to very few boutiques however it will make its way eventually to flagship stores [emoji170]



I checked with my SA and she was quite certain that the ring in the magazine is actually grey MOP, not Blue agate. She also said to her knowledge, VCA only created the Blue agate in the 5 motif bracelet and 10 motif necklace,no ring nor earrings. I guess not all SAs are aware of this info? ‍♀️


----------



## jimmie staton

HADASSA said:


> I thought I would start a thread for this momentous occasion so everyone can share their intel, as well as what they would love as Limited Edition pieces in their collection.
> 
> I personally will love an alternating white MOP/PG 10-motifs that I can wear alone, layered with my 10 MOP YG or long as a 20-motifs.


Great choice. if it's the MOP bracelet, be careful with knocking it around and stacking with bangles... it is somewhat fragile, but nice and worth it because it is so beautiful.
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

Suzie said:


> Onyx and white gold!!!!!!


Onyx and yellow gold for me... it pops on my skin tone.
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

texasgirliegirl said:


> Mine too!


live a little... live a lot.. live for love... VCA is the way.
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

HADASSA said:


> This does sound so dreamy [emoji94][emoji92]
> 
> But these past few days I have learnt the difference between realistic and idealistic - the realistic I don't like too much [emoji23]



I get it... if not now, when ?
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

Violet Bleu said:


> I'm new to VCA, but this is still so exciting!!!


Welcome to the club... the exclusivity is worth the price of admission. Happy shopping for and/or at VCA.
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

HADASSA said:


> I thought I would start a thread for this momentous occasion so everyone can share their intel, as well as what they would love as Limited Edition pieces in their collection.
> 
> I personally will love an alternating white MOP/PG 10-motifs that I can wear alone, layered with my 10 MOP YG or long as a 20-motifs.


Great eye and great get if possible.
"J!m"


----------



## Alena21

For those like me, wondering how the guilloche looks against the hammered gold here it is: I also wanted to compare VCA RG next to Chopard RG so I wore my RG watch.  I think VCA RG is softer/ more pastel in comparison


----------



## Alena21

ShoooSh said:


> Ladies Update [emoji170] Just spoke to my SA & Yes its confirmed there is a ring & earrings too in Blue Agate! But for now its super limited to very few boutiques however it will make its way eventually to flagship stores [emoji170]


Everything guilloche and blue agate is part of the permanent collection so no panic needed.  One eventually is going to get what they desire according to my SA  . I went to check the guilloche but undecided still on what to get


----------



## 911snowball

jimmie staton said:


> live a little... live a lot.. live for love... VCA is the way.
> "J!m"


This should be embroidered on a pillow!


----------



## jimmie staton

911snowball said:


> This should be embroidered on a pillow!


Thank you... If VCA uses this for their campaign slogan, and I get royalties... I promise to share them with you... possibly purchase some VCA for you for your kindness and encouragement.
"J!m"


----------



## nicole0612

nicole0612 said:


> My SA says it will come to New York for sure.



I asked my NM SA again today about the blue agate earrings. She told me that they found out today they will not be receiving it, and it will be only the freestanding boutiques in the USA. 
This is the info for now, at least.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I would love pink gold and malachite


----------



## MYH

I read somewhere but can’t find it now that someone was having a bit of trouble with dirt and maybe skin??  getting caught in their guilloche bracelet. I was having a similar problem and polishing with the black vca cloth was not cutting it. I decided to rub a little bit of dish washing soap (method) onto the motifs and lather them up. Then I rinsed and patted dry with a kitchen dishcloth. It was good as new. Super shiny! Hope this helps anyone experiencing the same problem.


----------



## pigleto972001

^that is good to know ! Thanks for letting us know


----------



## Gracilan

MYH said:


> I read somewhere but can’t find it now that someone was having a bit of trouble with dirt and maybe skin??  getting caught in their guilloche bracelet. I was having a similar problem and polishing with the black vca cloth was not cutting it. I decided to rub a little bit of dish washing soap (method) onto the motifs and lather them up. Then I rinsed and patted dry with a kitchen dishcloth. It was good as new. Super shiny! Hope this helps anyone experiencing the same problem.





I do the same, I use Dawn


----------



## MarLie

Hi is there anyone here that has seen the VCA exhibition in honor of the 50th anniversary of the Alhambra in Paris?


----------



## cherylc

MYH said:


> I read somewhere but can’t find it now that someone was having a bit of trouble with dirt and maybe skin??  getting caught in their guilloche bracelet. I was having a similar problem and polishing with the black vca cloth was not cutting it. I decided to rub a little bit of dish washing soap (method) onto the motifs and lather them up. Then I rinsed and patted dry with a kitchen dishcloth. It was good as new. Super shiny! Hope this helps anyone experiencing the same problem.



this was me!! thanks for the tip, i use this method to clean my diamond jewellery but with a soft toothbrush but hasn’t thought just using soap and lathering alone. i worry the toothbrush would scratch the gold otherwise i would have cleaned it this way.


----------



## MYH

cherylc said:


> this was me!! thanks for the tip, i use this method to clean my diamond jewellery but with a soft toothbrush but hasn’t thought just using soap and lathering alone. i worry the toothbrush would scratch the gold otherwise i would have cleaned it this way.


Oh hey!! So glad you read my post. I think a soft toothbrush maybe ok but I found just lathering between my fingers works great.


----------



## sbelle

MarLie said:


> Hi is there anyone here that has seen the VCA exhibition in honor of the 50th anniversary of the Alhambra in Paris?



I saw this one in October — not sure If this is what you meant .

It is very interesting, but small.  I enjoyed seeing the variety of different alhambra options that are not made today.


----------



## rania1981

I saw a 50th anniversary pop up with limited edition pieces at Dubai mall in November. There was also a dedicated mall buggy at the pop up to drive you to the store. Not sure if these have already been posted here as I haven’t gone through the entire thread..


----------



## rania1981

The lovely SAs gave me a card with an origami Alhambra clover as well


----------



## MYH

Origami clover!! What a cute idea. 

Thanks for sharing your pics. 

I think there was also an exhibit recently at place Vendôme.


----------



## MarLie

sbelle said:


> I saw this one in October — not sure If this is what you meant .
> 
> It is very interesting, but small.  I enjoyed seeing the variety of different alhambra options that are not made today.
> View attachment 4283510



Yes this is the one I meant! Thank you for the info. I look forward to seeying the unique pieces


----------



## MYH

A closeup of guilloché and blue agate. With my mop and malachite. 

So far no dings or dents in my guilloché and I have been wearing it stacked with other vca bracelets.


----------



## carlinha

MYH said:


> A closeup of guilloché and blue agate. With my mop and malachite.
> 
> So far no dings or dents in my guilloché and I have been wearing it stacked with other vca bracelets.
> 
> View attachment 4283866


amazing collection!!  that is really good to know, i need that guilloche in my life!  next year!


----------



## Alena21

MYH said:


> A closeup of guilloché and blue agate. With my mop and malachite.
> 
> So far no dings or dents in my guilloché and I have been wearing it stacked with other vca bracelets.
> 
> View attachment 4283866


Gorgeous!


----------



## park56

rania1981 said:


> View attachment 4283712
> View attachment 4283713
> View attachment 4283714
> View attachment 4283718
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a 50th anniversary pop up with limited edition pieces at Dubai mall in November. There was also a dedicated mall buggy at the pop up to drive you to the store. Not sure if these have already been posted here as I haven’t gone through the entire thread..


So beautiful! Thank you for sharing. I’m still obsessed with the lavender


----------



## TankerToad

park56 said:


> So beautiful! Thank you for sharing. I’m still obsessed with the lavender



Me too


----------



## Notorious Pink

Me three!!! [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## kimber418

Hi Everyone!  I have been wanting to share my 2018 /50th Anniversary piece with you and now that the holidays have calmed down I can finally share......I was offered a 20 motif Lapis/Pave in October from my awesome SA and was beyond thrilled to receive it in mid November.  I wanted to share photos for those that have an interest in the 20 motif Lapis/Pave.  In my photos the Lapis appears so much darker and the pyrite sparkle was so hard to capture.    Also did you know that Lapis lazuli is said to endow sensitivity, intuition and spirit to the wearer?  It also prevents the healing of certain pains like insomnia.   I wore my Lapis 20 motif on Christmas Day and I slept like a baby that night 
Happy New Year to all VCA lovers!
xoxo


----------



## lynne_ross

kimber418 said:


> Hi Everyone!  I have been wanting to share my 2018 /50th Anniversary piece with you and now that the holidays have calmed down I can finally share......I was offered a 20 motif Lapis/Pave in October from my awesome SA and was beyond thrilled to receive it in mid November.  I wanted to share photos for those that have an interest in the 20 motif Lapis/Pave.  In my photos the Lapis appears so much darker and the pyrite sparkle was so hard to capture.    Also did you know that Lapis lazuli is said to endow sensitivity, intuition and spirit to the wearer?  It also prevents the healing of certain pains like insomnia.   I wore my Lapis 20 motif on Christmas Day and I slept like a baby that night
> Happy New Year to all VCA lovers!
> xoxo


Beautiful!!!!! Thanks for sharing pictures. 
I would wear this piece every day if it got me to sleep like a baby - with 3 kids in the house I do not sleep well most nights.


----------



## lisawhit

kimber418 said:


> Hi Everyone!  I have been wanting to share my 2018 /50th Anniversary piece with you and now that the holidays have calmed down I can finally share......I was offered a 20 motif Lapis/Pave in October from my awesome SA and was beyond thrilled to receive it in mid November.  I wanted to share photos for those that have an interest in the 20 motif Lapis/Pave.  In my photos the Lapis appears so much darker and the pyrite sparkle was so hard to capture.    Also did you know that Lapis lazuli is said to endow sensitivity, intuition and spirit to the wearer?  It also prevents the healing of certain pains like insomnia.   I wore my Lapis 20 motif on Christmas Day and I slept like a baby that night
> Happy New Year to all VCA lovers!
> xoxo


So happy for you!  Stunning! Congratulations!


----------



## Notorious Pink

kimber418 said:


> Hi Everyone!  I have been wanting to share my 2018 /50th Anniversary piece with you and now that the holidays have calmed down I can finally share......I was offered a 20 motif Lapis/Pave in October from my awesome SA and was beyond thrilled to receive it in mid November.  I wanted to share photos for those that have an interest in the 20 motif Lapis/Pave.  In my photos the Lapis appears so much darker and the pyrite sparkle was so hard to capture.    Also did you know that Lapis lazuli is said to endow sensitivity, intuition and spirit to the wearer?  It also prevents the healing of certain pains like insomnia.   I wore my Lapis 20 motif on Christmas Day and I slept like a baby that night
> Happy New Year to all VCA lovers!
> xoxo



WOW, this is just beyond gorgeous!!! Congratulations!


----------



## etoupebirkin

kimber418 said:


> Hi Everyone!  I have been wanting to share my 2018 /50th Anniversary piece with you and now that the holidays have calmed down I can finally share......I was offered a 20 motif Lapis/Pave in October from my awesome SA and was beyond thrilled to receive it in mid November.  I wanted to share photos for those that have an interest in the 20 motif Lapis/Pave.  In my photos the Lapis appears so much darker and the pyrite sparkle was so hard to capture.    Also did you know that Lapis lazuli is said to endow sensitivity, intuition and spirit to the wearer?  It also prevents the healing of certain pains like insomnia.   I wore my Lapis 20 motif on Christmas Day and I slept like a baby that night
> Happy New Year to all VCA lovers!
> xoxo


Stunning!!! 
Wear it in the best of health and happiness!!!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

kimber418 said:


> Hi Everyone!  I have been wanting to share my 2018 /50th Anniversary piece with you and now that the holidays have calmed down I can finally share......I was offered a 20 motif Lapis/Pave in October from my awesome SA and was beyond thrilled to receive it in mid November.  I wanted to share photos for those that have an interest in the 20 motif Lapis/Pave.  In my photos the Lapis appears so much darker and the pyrite sparkle was so hard to capture.    Also did you know that Lapis lazuli is said to endow sensitivity, intuition and spirit to the wearer?  It also prevents the healing of certain pains like insomnia.   I wore my Lapis 20 motif on Christmas Day and I slept like a baby that night
> Happy New Year to all VCA lovers!
> xoxo


This is absolutely beautiful! Kudos to your SA! And congrats!!!


----------



## Alena21

kimber418 said:


> Hi Everyone!  I have been wanting to share my 2018 /50th Anniversary piece with you and now that the holidays have calmed down I can finally share......I was offered a 20 motif Lapis/Pave in October from my awesome SA and was beyond thrilled to receive it in mid November.  I wanted to share photos for those that have an interest in the 20 motif Lapis/Pave.  In my photos the Lapis appears so much darker and the pyrite sparkle was so hard to capture.    Also did you know that Lapis lazuli is said to endow sensitivity, intuition and spirit to the wearer?  It also prevents the healing of certain pains like insomnia.   I wore my Lapis 20 motif on Christmas Day and I slept like a baby that night
> Happy New Year to all VCA lovers!
> xoxo


It is a beauty! Congratulations!
Looks like RG in the picture! Love it!


----------



## kimber418

Alena21 said:


> It is a beauty! Congratulations!
> Looks like RG in the picture! Love it!


It does photograph like rose gold but it is definitely yellow gold.  It think it is the lighting.


----------



## 911snowball

Kimber, so beautiful. It is absolutely, positively stunning. What a way to start 2019!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kimber418 said:


> Hi Everyone!  I have been wanting to share my 2018 /50th Anniversary piece with you and now that the holidays have calmed down I can finally share......I was offered a 20 motif Lapis/Pave in October from my awesome SA and was beyond thrilled to receive it in mid November.  I wanted to share photos for those that have an interest in the 20 motif Lapis/Pave.  In my photos the Lapis appears so much darker and the pyrite sparkle was so hard to capture.    Also did you know that Lapis lazuli is said to endow sensitivity, intuition and spirit to the wearer?  It also prevents the healing of certain pains like insomnia.   I wore my Lapis 20 motif on Christmas Day and I slept like a baby that night
> Happy New Year to all VCA lovers!
> xoxo


Very special piece


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lynne_ross said:


> Beautiful!!!!! Thanks for sharing pictures.
> I would wear this piece every day if it got me to sleep like a baby - with 3 kids in the house I do not sleep well most nights.


Same. 
Add to that a snoring beast...


----------



## Lisa-SH

kimber418 said:


> Hi Everyone!  I have been wanting to share my 2018 /50th Anniversary piece with you and now that the holidays have calmed down I can finally share......I was offered a 20 motif Lapis/Pave in October from my awesome SA and was beyond thrilled to receive it in mid November.  I wanted to share photos for those that have an interest in the 20 motif Lapis/Pave.  In my photos the Lapis appears so much darker and the pyrite sparkle was so hard to capture.    Also did you know that Lapis lazuli is said to endow sensitivity, intuition and spirit to the wearer?  It also prevents the healing of certain pains like insomnia.   I wore my Lapis 20 motif on Christmas Day and I slept like a baby that night
> Happy New Year to all VCA lovers!
> xoxo


Just stunning....congratulations and happy new year!


----------



## wisconsin

Simply stunning.
That is an exquisite piece of jewelry.


----------



## Mali_

kimber418 said:


> Hi Everyone!  I have been wanting to share my 2018 /50th Anniversary piece with you and now that the holidays have calmed down I can finally share......I was offered a 20 motif Lapis/Pave in October from my awesome SA and was beyond thrilled to receive it in mid November.  I wanted to share photos for those that have an interest in the 20 motif Lapis/Pave.  In my photos the Lapis appears so much darker and the pyrite sparkle was so hard to capture.    Also did you know that Lapis lazuli is said to endow sensitivity, intuition and spirit to the wearer?  It also prevents the healing of certain pains like insomnia.   I wore my Lapis 20 motif on Christmas Day and I slept like a baby that night
> Happy New Year to all VCA lovers!
> xoxo


Stunningly beautiful


----------



## nicole0612

kimber418 said:


> Hi Everyone!  I have been wanting to share my 2018 /50th Anniversary piece with you and now that the holidays have calmed down I can finally share......I was offered a 20 motif Lapis/Pave in October from my awesome SA and was beyond thrilled to receive it in mid November.  I wanted to share photos for those that have an interest in the 20 motif Lapis/Pave.  In my photos the Lapis appears so much darker and the pyrite sparkle was so hard to capture.    Also did you know that Lapis lazuli is said to endow sensitivity, intuition and spirit to the wearer?  It also prevents the healing of certain pains like insomnia.   I wore my Lapis 20 motif on Christmas Day and I slept like a baby that night
> Happy New Year to all VCA lovers!
> xoxo



Just so beautiful! Huge congrats. Thanks for sharing the meaning behind the stones; that makes it even more special.


----------



## Alena21

kimber418 said:


> It does photograph like rose gold but it is definitely yellow gold.  It think it is the lighting.


My HP photohraphs RG on snaps too. I don't mind


----------



## kimber418

Alena21 said:


> My HP photohraphs RG on snaps too. I don't mind


Thank you everyone for your kind words.   I was wondering about why the lapis/pave photographs looking like rose gold when in person it does not look rose gold at all.  I will take another photo away from sun and see if that helps.   If it wasn't so cold I could take it outdoors.    I feel really "LUCKY" that I was able to add this 20 motif Lapis/pave to my VCA collection this year.


----------



## Phoenix123

kimber418 said:


> Hi Everyone!  I have been wanting to share my 2018 /50th Anniversary piece with you and now that the holidays have calmed down I can finally share......I was offered a 20 motif Lapis/Pave in October from my awesome SA and was beyond thrilled to receive it in mid November.  I wanted to share photos for those that have an interest in the 20 motif Lapis/Pave.  In my photos the Lapis appears so much darker and the pyrite sparkle was so hard to capture.    Also did you know that Lapis lazuli is said to endow sensitivity, intuition and spirit to the wearer?  It also prevents the healing of certain pains like insomnia.   I wore my Lapis 20 motif on Christmas Day and I slept like a baby that night
> Happy New Year to all VCA lovers!
> xoxo



OMG!!!


----------



## Alena21

kimber418 said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words.   I was wondering about why the lapis/pave photographs looking like rose gold when in person it does not look rose gold at all.  I will take another photo away from sun and see if that helps.   If it wasn't so cold I could take it outdoors.    I feel really "LUCKY" that I was able to add this 20 motif Lapis/pave to my VCA collection this year.


It is gorgeous either way it photographs. Of course more pics are an added bonus! Take a pic of it also against your skin if you don't mind!


----------



## Phoenix123

Alena21 said:


> It is gorgeous either way it photographs. Of course more pics are an added bonus! Take a pic of it also against your skin if you don't mind!



+1


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Alena21 said:


> It is gorgeous either way it photographs. Of course more pics are an added bonus! Take a pic of it also against your skin if you don't mind!


And I can't wait to see the white gold version. That would be truly one of its kind.


----------



## birkin10600

kimber418 said:


> Hi Everyone!  I have been wanting to share my 2018 /50th Anniversary piece with you and now that the holidays have calmed down I can finally share......I was offered a 20 motif Lapis/Pave in October from my awesome SA and was beyond thrilled to receive it in mid November.  I wanted to share photos for those that have an interest in the 20 motif Lapis/Pave.  In my photos the Lapis appears so much darker and the pyrite sparkle was so hard to capture.    Also did you know that Lapis lazuli is said to endow sensitivity, intuition and spirit to the wearer?  It also prevents the healing of certain pains like insomnia.   I wore my Lapis 20 motif on Christmas Day and I slept like a baby that night [emoji2]
> Happy New Year to all VCA lovers!
> xoxo


You have the most beautiful VCA necklace I love to own.[emoji170]  Congratulations and wear it in good health![emoji253]


----------



## VCALoverNY

carlinha said:


> Sharing these pics of my blue agate beauty here as well... sooooo in love!!!
> 
> Blue is one of my favorite colors, and this blue is just amazing!
> 
> Next up on my never ending wishlist, guilloche, because of all you naughty enablers on here!
> 
> All photos are unedited taken in natural sunlight, direct and with shade.
> View attachment 4258491
> 
> View attachment 4258492
> 
> View attachment 4258493
> 
> View attachment 4258494




OMG, the agate with your Kelly is E V E R Y T H I N G !! Wear them in good health!!


----------



## Alena21

Stardust Andromeda said:


> And I can't wait to see the white gold version. That would be truly one of its kind.


 Me too! My girlfriend is Japanese  and told me she ordered it to wear it in the summer so it will cool her down!


----------



## Alena21

Btw i asked her about it.  Her order will take year and a half and she ordered it July last year. So she is in for a long wait


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

MYH said:


> A closeup of guilloché and blue agate. With my mop and malachite.
> 
> So far no dings or dents in my guilloché and I have been wearing it stacked with other vca bracelets.
> 
> View attachment 4283866



What a beautiful collection


----------



## MYH

Hey all! I want to give an update on my guilloche bracelet and how it has held up. I took it on a two week trip during Christmas and New Years and wore it stacked almost everyday with either my mop or blue agate bracelet. One day I even wore all three together! I also wore it stacked with a behapi leather bracelet too. 

I’m happy to report it does not have any dings or dents. There are also no scratches at least to my naked eye. So imo is quite a sturdy bracelet. 

HTH


----------



## pigleto972001

Thank you MYH !! It’s still on my radar for maybe one day


----------



## surfer

Wow I love this one. Does anyone know what stone it is? I love the pinkish tone so much


QUOTE="rania1981, post: 32778084, member: 353906"]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4283712
View attachment 4283713
View attachment 4283714
View attachment 4283718

	

		
			
		

		
	
 I saw a 50th anniversary pop up with limited edition pieces at Dubai mall in November. There was also a dedicated mall buggy at the pop up to drive you to the store. Not sure if these have already been posted here as I haven’t gone through the entire thread..[/QUOTE]


----------



## periogirl28

surfer said:


> View attachment 4320176
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I love this one. Does anyone know what stone it is? I love the pinkish tone so much
> 
> 
> QUOTE="rania1981, post: 32778084, member: 353906"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4283712
> View attachment 4283713
> View attachment 4283714
> View attachment 4283718
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a 50th anniversary pop up with limited edition pieces at Dubai mall in November. There was also a dedicated mall buggy at the pop up to drive you to the store. Not sure if these have already been posted here as I haven’t gone through the entire thread..


[/QUOTE]

It's porcelain.


----------



## bunnyNwife

I have been wanting the blue agate but not available at home country. Was in London in Dec  but sold out. Finally I found it in Spore - I only had 1hr after my meeting b4 my flight.. so happy when I was told that’s 2 pieces available for me to pick ....







The SM was suggesting me to take both n join with Onyx bracelet to make a fun 15 motifs






I am still unsure with long necklace as I m more of a simple pendant kinda girl. So I decided I will bring home just a blue agate bracelet & I picked the darker shade one.


----------



## this_is_rj

Beautiful bunnyNwife. What is the second colour in the necklace? Is it onyx and blue agate?


----------



## bunnyNwife

this_is_rj said:


> Beautiful bunnyNwife. What is the second colour in the necklace? Is it onyx and blue agate?



It’s 2 blue agate + 1 onyx bracelets with onyx as center. I like this 3x 5 into Long necklace instead of 10 + 5 , as I can play 5 + 5 in 2 colours wrap around bracelet.


----------



## this_is_rj

I love that bunnyNwife. I would never thought to combine the bracelets in that way. It looks so special.


----------



## Shiva2009

Do you guys know if guilloche is part of permanent collection or not? Want to have it but prefer to wait due to finances for later time  but if not I can find a way to squeeze it somehow!
Thanks


----------



## Mali_

VCA celebrating the 50th year of Alhambra in photos (IG)


----------



## Bee-licious

I really want to take the plunge for my first VCA piece but I’m totally torn and set with decision paralysis. I love the guilloche look but the earrings are too expensive, so I’d go for the bracelet but then I read the posts saying the guilloche striations are so fragile and I’m so hard on my things especially bracelets (my poor love bracelet!!). 

I hope they make guilloche Alhambra in the pendant soon so I can make that my first piece. That would make me so happy.


----------



## LadyCupid

Bee-licious said:


> I really want to take the plunge for my first VCA piece but I’m totally torn and set with decision paralysis. I love the guilloche look but the earrings are too expensive, so I’d go for the bracelet but then I read the posts saying the guilloche striations are so fragile and I’m so hard on my things especially bracelets (my poor love bracelet!!).
> 
> I hope they make guilloche Alhambra in the pendant soon so I can make that my first piece. That would make me so happy.


This may help answer your question regarding durability of guilloche bracelet.


----------



## Bee-licious

MYH said:


> Hey all! I want to give an update on my guilloche bracelet and how it has held up. I took it on a two week trip during Christmas and New Years and wore it stacked almost everyday with either my mop or blue agate bracelet. One day I even wore all three together! I also wore it stacked with a behapi leather bracelet too.
> 
> I’m happy to report it does not have any dings or dents. There are also no scratches at least to my naked eye. So imo is quite a sturdy bracelet.
> 
> HTH


This is so good to know, thank you!


----------



## Bee-licious

yodaling1 said:


> This may help answer your question regarding durability of guilloche bracelet.


This was SO HELPFUL!! I was worried about it’s delicate nature


----------



## Fem1014

Pictures don’t do this beauty any justice. So happy I was able to add. Next up is perlee clover bracelet in RG.


----------



## megt10

Fem1014 said:


> Pictures don’t do this beauty any justice. So happy I was able to add. Next up is perlee clover bracelet in RG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4349386
> View attachment 4349387


It looks gorgeous. I just got the same bracelet two days ago. I have to get some links taken out but I wanted to wear it for the day before I take it back in.


----------



## Fem1014

megt10 said:


> It looks gorgeous. I just got the same bracelet two days ago. I have to get some links taken out but I wanted to wear it for the day before I take it back in.



Thanks. I have to send back in as well. I have a very tiny wrist.  Thought VCA could take out 6 links but my SA said it would keep flipping so they took 8 out. I think it’s a bit too short so having 4 links put back in


----------



## TankerToad

Fem1014 said:


> Thanks. I have to send back in as well. I have a very tiny wrist.  Thought VCA could take out 6 links but my SA said it would keep flipping so they took 8 out. I think it’s a bit too short so having 4 links put back in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4349395



So beautiful - love this!! Congrats to you both for just adding this to your respective collections!


----------



## Rhl2987

Fem1014 said:


> Pictures don’t do this beauty any justice. So happy I was able to add. Next up is perlee clover bracelet in RG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4349386
> View attachment 4349387


So gorgeous! I’m getting this today as well and having 4 links taken out. Congrats!


----------



## megt10

Fem1014 said:


> Thanks. I have to send back in as well. I have a very tiny wrist.  Thought VCA could take out 6 links but my SA said it would keep flipping so they took 8 out. I think it’s a bit too short so having 4 links put back in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4349395


I have a very small wrist as well. I can’t stand anything too tight on my wrist I would rather go a little bit larger. I am not sure how many links I will need taken out but your picture is a good reference.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

megt10 said:


> I have a very small wrist as well. I can’t stand anything too tight on my wrist I would rather go a little bit larger. I am not sure how many links I will need taken out but your picture is a good reference.



Depending on how small your wrist is, I would recommend getting 6 taken out. I have a small wrist (5 inches) and 4 was not near enough. I was worried 8 would be too many, so I decided on 6 for now.


----------



## Fem1014

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Depending on how small your wrist is, I would recommend getting 6 taken out. I have a small wrist (5 inches) and 4 was not near enough. I was worried 8 would be too many, so I decided on 6 for now.



Does it flip around. The boutique director said 6 would cause it to be off center.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Fem1014 said:


> Does it flip around. The boutique director said 6 would cause it to be off center.



It does still flip, and at some point I may take out 2 more links but at this point I do not know if I want it to be skin tight. Only removing four is much too loose for me and was not acceptable.


----------



## megt10

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Depending on how small your wrist is, I would recommend getting 6 taken out. I have a small wrist (5 inches) and 4 was not near enough. I was worried 8 would be too many, so I decided on 6 for now.


I just measured my wrist and it is 5.5 inches. So do you think 6 is the right amount or would 4 be better? My SA said they usually remove 4.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

megt10 said:


> I just measured my wrist and it is 5.5 inches. So do you think 6 is the right amount or would 4 be better? My SA said they usually remove 4.



At 4 links removed the bracelet measures about exactly 7 inches in length.


----------



## megt10

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> At 4 links removed the bracelet measures about exactly 7 inches in length.


Thank you. 7 inches would definitely be to big for me.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

megt10 said:


> Thank you. 7 inches would definitely be to big for me.



Happy to share some photos when I receive back my 6 links removed bracelet. I sent it in for more links to be removed this week so I hope to have it back sometime next week.


----------



## megt10

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Happy to share some photos when I receive back my 6 links removed bracelet. I sent it in for more links to be removed this week so I hope to have it back sometime next week.


Thank you, I would love to see how it looks.


----------



## ShoooSh

I came across this picture & thought of sharing it with you ladies.


----------



## LadyCupid

ShoooSh said:


> I came across this picture & thought of sharing it with you ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4439444


Thank you for sharing. Any idea which country this is for please? Wonder if it comes in bracelet too.


----------



## ShoooSh

LadyCupid said:


> Thank you for sharing. Any idea which country this is for please? Wonder if it comes in bracelet too.



No idea my dear, I saw it on moonluxurycollection instagram story (she is a personal shopper). 
HTH


----------



## Brennamom

ShoooSh said:


> I came across this picture & thought of sharing it with you ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4439444


It's so beautiful! I WISH they had released a single Guilloche Alhambra!


----------



## Brennamom

LadyCupid said:


> Thank you for sharing. Any idea which country this is for please? Wonder if it comes in bracelet too.


In the US, it also comes as earrings and bracelet.
https://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/e...3jk00-vintage-alhambra-bracelet-5-motifs.html


----------



## VCALoverNY

ShoooSh said:


> I came across this picture & thought of sharing it with you ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4439444



WHOA!!


----------



## LadyCupid

Brennamom said:


> In the US, it also comes as earrings and bracelet.
> https://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/e...3jk00-vintage-alhambra-bracelet-5-motifs.html


Thank you but I am referring to this limited guilloche alternating diamonds and wondering if it comes in bracelet too.


----------



## Alena21

ShoooSh said:


> I came across this picture & thought of sharing it with you ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4439444


Wowzer!


----------



## Mali_

Sharing this article with those of you who may not have seen it: https://theadventurine.com/jewelry/icons-essentials/van-cleef-arpels-alhambra-is-50-years-young/


----------



## Mali_

GoldenMOP

https://www.theglassmagazine.com/van-cleef-arpels-celebrates-50-years-of-its-alhambra-motif/


----------



## lisawhit

Mali_ said:


> View attachment 4448241
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoldenMOP
> 
> https://www.theglassmagazine.com/van-cleef-arpels-celebrates-50-years-of-its-alhambra-motif/


thanks for posting this, I always enjoy reading anything about VCA


----------



## Notorious Pink

I tried on a guilloche piece for the first tine today.
Ugh....it’s FABULOUS. So elegant and sparkly!!!
Plus I love the somewhat Art Deco look to it.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

BBC said:


> I tried on a guilloche piece for the first tine today.
> Ugh....it’s FABULOUS. So elegant and sparkly!!!
> Plus I love the somewhat Art Deco look to it.


Post pics! I am a huge fan of your mod-shots!  

Everyone had been raving about the G design. It might be my summer holiday piece ... but bummer - bracelet or earrings??? From cost perspective, 5 motifs definitely cost less per motif than 2 motifs ... but i did say this is the ear of earrings!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Post pics! I am a huge fan of your mod-shots!
> 
> Everyone had been raving about the G design. It might be my summer holiday piece ... but bummer - bracelet or earrings??? From cost perspective, 5 motifs definitely cost less per motif than 2 motifs ... but i did say this is the ear of earrings!



Aw, thanks sweetie! I didn’t take pics, the store only had a bracelet and I want a necklace, so I just attached it to the ten motif I was wearing to get an idea, it’s really just phenomenal. A must for me. I’ve heard mixed things about wear on the bracelet, but I definitely want the necklace (perhaps two tens?) and maybe earrings, too. It’s really a wow and I will DEFINITELY take pics next visit!


----------



## ShoooSh

One more pic!


----------



## Notorious Pink

ShoooSh said:


> One more pic!


----------



## hopiko

ShoooSh said:


> One more pic!


Oh boy, this is AMAZING!!!!  I LOVE the guilloche!  It is sooooo pretty!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

ShoooSh said:


> One more pic!


Gorgeous pic! I tried the plain (no diamonds) version and it is a stunner! Scratches can be buffed out/polished away (at least it can be done here where I am based).

The guilloche (pronouced ge-yo-shea (?)) + pave necklace is a limited edition item. It's offering is similar to the 50th anniversary turquoise/lapis + pave and rock crystals pieces. It is offered ...


----------



## MYH

My SA tried to tempt me with this diamond version as well. I dared not ask the price


----------



## LadyCupid

MYH said:


> My SA tried to tempt me with this diamond version as well. I dared not ask the price
> View attachment 4457519


Just curious. Is this made for the 50th anniversary which was last year and only appearing now? Is it available worldwide or limited to certain countries?


----------



## Suzil

MYH said:


> My SA tried to tempt me with this diamond version as well. I dared not ask the price
> View attachment 4457519


Sweet baby Jesus... every time I see this beauty, I drool! Completely out of my league, so I just admire it from afar. If anyone here gets it, PLEASE post pics for us living vicariously through you lucky peeps!


----------



## Notorious Pink

MYH said:


> My SA tried to tempt me with this diamond version as well. I dared not ask the price
> View attachment 4457519


Mine too and the price is 
I REALLLLLY LOOOOOOVE this.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Waiting on my blue agate. My awesome SA snagged one for me and it’s coming this week!


----------



## MYH

BBC said:


> Mine too and the price is
> I REALLLLLY LOOOOOOVE this.


I figured the price was eye popping so I just politely declined.


----------



## MYH

LadyCupid said:


> Just curious. Is this made for the 50th anniversary which was last year and only appearing now? Is it available worldwide or limited to certain countries?


I honestly don’t really know. Maybe someone else here does?


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

MYH said:


> My SA tried to tempt me with this diamond version as well. I dared not ask the price
> View attachment 4457519


I want it in white gold - 10 motifs. I might need shades when I wear that.



LadyCupid said:


> Just curious. Is this made for the 50th anniversary which was last year and only appearing now? Is it available worldwide or limited to certain countries?


It is limited - in that it is "offered". It is more accurately part of the 51st anniversary offering ...


----------



## Bee-licious

BBC said:


> I tried on a guilloche piece for the first tine today.
> Ugh....it’s FABULOUS. So elegant and sparkly!!!
> Plus I love the somewhat Art Deco look to it.


Are you going to add it to your fab collection?? What piece did you try on?


----------



## Bee-licious

BBC said:


> Aw, thanks sweetie! I didn’t take pics, the store only had a bracelet and I want a necklace, so I just attached it to the ten motif I was wearing to get an idea, it’s really just phenomenal. A must for me. I’ve heard mixed things about wear on the bracelet, but I definitely want the necklace (perhaps two tens?) and maybe earrings, too. It’s really a wow and I will DEFINITELY take pics next visit!


Oops never mind! Just saw this post! I think necklaces are coming in quite often. I was told December for mine but it came in May so I plonked a deposit down


----------



## EpiFanatic

She’s here. She’s regal looking.


----------



## LadyCupid

MYH said:


> My SA tried to tempt me with this diamond version as well. I dared not ask the price
> View attachment 4457519


I managed to find out this piece is priced at 58,500 euros in case if anyone is curious.


----------



## Styleanyone

@EpiFanatic, beautiful blue agate bracelet. I am still waiting for mine.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Styleanyone said:


> @EpiFanatic, beautiful blue agate bracelet. I am still waiting for mine.


Thank you!  Hope your arrives soon.


----------



## GoldFish8

Will be hopefully adding the Guilloche earrings to my bracelet this week. So excited! My lovely SA managed to get her hands on one for me  anyone have this and the MOP vintage Alhambra as well? Any preferences of one over the other?


----------



## tesolq8

Hi all,
This is my first time posting in the forum.. could you please help me choose. Thank you  in advance


----------



## LadyCupid

tesolq8 said:


> Hi all,
> This is my first time posting in the forum.. could you please help me choose. Thank you  in advance


Is the 10 motifs gmop your special order necklace? Both are beautiful. Don't think you could go wrong with either one. Good luck deciding.


----------



## kimber418

LadyCupid said:


> Is the 10 motifs gmop your special order necklace? Both are beautiful. Don't think you could go wrong with either one. Good luck deciding.



I would chose the pave & gmop ----beautiful!


----------



## Lisa-SH

LadyCupid said:


> Is the 10 motifs gmop your special order necklace? Both are beautiful. Don't think you could go wrong with either one. Good luck deciding.


For 10 motifs necklace, I thought Grey MOP and diamond combination does not have 10 motifs to be chosen, either 5 motifs bracelet or 20 motifs necklace for Grey MOP and diamond.


----------



## jimmie staton

tesolq8 said:


> Hi all,
> This is my first time posting in the forum.. could you please help me choose. Thank you  in advance


Both... you can wear each one separately and you can connect them to make a long necklace. 3 ways to wear it. You will definitely get cost per wear.
"J!m"


----------



## Phoenix123

tesolq8 said:


> Hi all,
> This is my first time posting in the forum.. could you please help me choose. Thank you  in advance



This is an easy Q, lol.  The one with alternating diamond and grey MOP.


----------



## gagabag

tesolq8 said:


> Hi all,
> This is my first time posting in the forum.. could you please help me choose. Thank you  in advance


Both! Are these SO?


----------



## kewave

tesolq8 said:


> Hi all,
> This is my first time posting in the forum.. could you please help me choose. Thank you  in advance


Of course the one alternating with pave diamonds! The bling just elevates the whole look.


----------



## tesolq8

LadyCupid said:


> Is the 10 motifs gmop your special order necklace? Both are beautiful. Don't think you could go wrong with either one. Good luck deciding.


Yes dear I place a special order on both ... thanks for your kind input


----------



## tesolq8

kimber418 said:


> I would chose the pave & gmop ----beautiful!


The thing is you can see less of gmop ... but I do agree it looks more sophisticated


----------



## tesolq8

Lisa-SH said:


> For 10 motifs necklace, I thought Grey MOP and diamond combination does not have 10 motifs to be chosen, either 5 motifs bracelet or 20 motifs necklace for Grey MOP and diamond.


You are absolutely right  .... I placed a special order as a VIP customer


----------



## tesolq8

jimmie staton said:


> Both... you can wear each one separately and you can connect them to make a long necklace. 3 ways to wear it. You will definitely get cost per wear.
> "J!m"


Loool ... can’t afford  both


----------



## tesolq8

kewave said:


> Of course the one alternating with pave diamonds! The bling just elevates the whole look.


I got the same comment from my husband


----------



## pixiesparkle

tesolq8 said:


> You are absolutely right  .... I placed a special order as a VIP customer


Sorry for my silly question but I didn’t know you have an option to not take a SO item? 

Back on topic they are both stunning! You def don’t see as much of GMOP but the alternating pave and GMOP stands out a lot more so I’d probably pick that.


----------



## tesolq8

pixiesparkle said:


> Sorry for my silly question but I didn’t know you have an option to not take a SO item?
> 
> Back on topic they are both stunning! You def don’t see as much of GMOP but the alternating pave and GMOP stands out a lot more so I’d probably pick that.


They don’t mind it because other customers would love to buy it anyways .. not everyone was able yo place an order, so it’s for the store’s credit if they had an extra piece of something limited.


----------



## tesolq8

gagabag said:


> Both! Are these SO?


Yes they are


----------



## pixiesparkle

tesolq8 said:


> They don’t mind it because other customers would love to buy it anyways .. not everyone was able yo place an order, so it’s for the store’s credit if they had an extra piece of something limited.


Ahhh that makes sense. Thank you for clarifying!


----------



## 911snowball

tesolq8, I have the second necklace.  I also did an SO for the 10 gmop/pg with alternating pave.  I LOVE  it and wear it all the time.


----------



## lynne_ross

tesolq8 said:


> Hi all,
> This is my first time posting in the forum.. could you please help me choose. Thank you  in advance


I would get the 10 stone one. The diamond one is goregous but you are paying a lot for diamonds you can not really see much of, if cost/affordability is a factor. For the difference in cost you could get the 2 stone diamond and grey mop drop earrings for a stunning set!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Absolutely the GMOP and Pave alternating,


----------



## tesolq8

Notorious Pink said:


> Absolutely the GMOP and Pave alternating,


 I think I am opting for the pave alternating


----------



## tesolq8

911snowball said:


> tesolq8, I have the second necklace.  I also did an SO for the 10 gmop/pg with alternating pave.  I LOVE  it and wear it all the time.



Woooow .... congratulations on your purchase


----------



## tesolq8

lynne_ross said:


> I would get the 10 stone one. The diamond one is goregous but you are paying a lot for diamonds you can not really see much of, if cost/affordability is a factor. For the difference in cost you could get the 2 stone diamond and grey mop drop earrings for a stunning set!


 I am not much into earnings .. got ur point but gmop is my love and I am willing to pay for whatever piece that enriches it’s beauty❤️


----------



## Lisa-SH

tesolq8 said:


> Yes dear I place a special order on both ... thanks for your kind input


Congrats for the special order for 10 motifs of Grey MOP and diamond. I assume it also takes 30% extra incremental price for the SO piece?


----------



## Lisa-SH

911snowball said:


> tesolq8, I have the second necklace.  I also did an SO for the 10 gmop/pg with alternating pave.  I LOVE  it and wear it all the time.


Please share the picture...love to see the 10 motifs GMOP and diamond combination...


----------



## tesolq8

Lisa-SH said:


> Congrats for the special order for 10 motifs of Grey MOP and diamond. I assume it also takes 30% extra incremental price for the SO piece?


Thank you❤️ There is an extra charge, but I’m not sure if it’s 30%


----------



## EpiFanatic

tesolq8 said:


> Hi all,
> This is my first time posting in the forum.. could you please help me choose. Thank you  in advance


With diamonds is dressier. No diamonds is more casual. What works with your lifestyle?


----------



## tesolq8

EpiFanatic said:


> With diamonds is dressier. No diamonds is more casual. What works with your lifestyle?


I am on the dressy side


----------



## Lisa-SH

tesolq8 said:


> I am on the dressy side


You should keep the diamond +GMOP as well. Also would you mind posting the picture of this necklace on a flat surface?


----------



## Mali_

tesolq8 said:


> Hi all,
> This is my first time posting in the forum.. could you please help me choose. Thank you  in advance


Goodness. I would take either/or...or both! 
Take the one with diamonds...I’ll take the plain one!


----------



## hopiko

tesolq8 said:


> Hi all,
> This is my first time posting in the forum.. could you please help me choose. Thank you  in advance


Great choice....ALTERNATING PAVE...NO QUESTION!!!

Both are gorgeous but that pave ...it is simply amazing!  Enjoy!


----------



## Bee-licious

tesolq8 said:


> Hi all,
> This is my first time posting in the forum.. could you please help me choose. Thank you  in advance


Pave for sure!! So stunning!


----------



## charchar888

tesolq8 said:


> Hi all,
> This is my first time posting in the forum.. could you please help me choose. Thank you  in advance



Can you technically buy two of the standard GMOP and pave rose gold bracelets and link them together?  That way you don’t have to pay for the 30% upcharge.  Or is linking two 5 motifs to create a 10 motif necklace not the same because the locks make it look awkward?


----------



## verashan

View attachment 4529073


----------



## Notorious Pink

charchar888 said:


> Can you technically buy two of the standard GMOP and pave rose gold bracelets and link them together?  That way you don’t have to pay for the 30% upcharge.  Or is linking two 5 motifs to create a 10 motif necklace not the same because the locks make it look awkward?



It’s a little smaller than a regular ten motif but it can be done. One of my friends has done this and she only wears them together as a necklace.


----------



## Li321

Jumping in here for advice - so so torn between hammered yellow gold and Guilloche 10 motif Vintage Alhambra necklace. I  am Worried about The Guilloche being delicate for frequent wear. Can anyone with this necklace comment as to how it has held up? And that issue aside, which style would you go with for a 10 motif necklace that you hope to wear almost daily? (I also have the vintage Alhambra bracelet and Earrings in mop - but don’t wear them often). Thanks so much for any input!


----------



## Yodabest

Li321 said:


> Jumping in here for advice - so so torn between hammered yellow gold and Guilloche 10 motif Vintage Alhambra necklace. I  am Worried about The Guilloche being delicate for frequent wear. Can anyone with this necklace comment as to how it has held up? And that issue aside, which style would you go with for a 10 motif necklace that you hope to wear almost daily? (I also have the vintage Alhambra bracelet and Earrings in mop - but don’t wear them often). Thanks so much for any input!



I’m not sure about the Guilloche but I have the hammered yg 10 motif and it’s not delicate and very wearable for everyday. I love it. I’ve worn it with jeans and a tank top and also with dresses. You’d be surprised how versatile it is and with kids I’m also glad it doesn’t need to be babied.


----------



## wisconsin

For understated chic... The  hammered gold 
For understated glamour... The guilloche
Both are chic and glamorous but each has an edge in one department.


----------



## gagabag

Li321 said:


> Jumping in here for advice - so so torn between hammered yellow gold and Guilloche 10 motif Vintage Alhambra necklace. I  am Worried about The Guilloche being delicate for frequent wear. Can anyone with this necklace comment as to how it has held up? And that issue aside, which style would you go with for a 10 motif necklace that you hope to wear almost daily? (I also have the vintage Alhambra bracelet and Earrings in mop - but don’t wear them often). Thanks so much for any input!


Both are hardy when worn as a necklace.
I prefer the hammered look though as it’s less blingy - I don’t like attracting attention, but that’s just me. Let us know what you decide!

PS. Why do you not wear your bracelet & earrings often?


----------



## DS2006

If I dressed up for work daily, then I might consider the guilloche. But since I do not work and am casual all the time, I prefer the classic yellow gold. I just have the bracelet so far, but I think it works well with anything.


----------



## Li321

gagabag said:


> Both are hardy when worn as a necklace.
> I prefer the hammered look though as it’s less blingy - I don’t like attracting attention, but that’s just me. Let us know what you decide!
> 
> PS. Why do you not wear your bracelet & earrings often?


Thanks for your response! I Am basically in exercise clothes (mostly black) every day and driving my young kids around from school to activities etc. So the MOP just doesn’t really fit with that. More of weekend/night out look for me. So I wanted the necklace to be something I could wear more.


----------



## gagabag

Li321 said:


> Thanks for your response! I Am basically in exercise clothes (mostly black) every day and driving my young kids around from school to activities etc. So the MOP just doesn’t really fit with that. More of weekend/night out look for me. So I wanted the necklace to be something I could wear more.


I find the mop earrings go so well with tees...
Good luck deciding and let us know!


----------



## JewelryLover101

Li321 said:


> Thanks for your response! I Am basically in exercise clothes (mostly black) every day and driving my young kids around from school to activities etc. So the MOP just doesn’t really fit with that. More of weekend/night out look for me. So I wanted the necklace to be something I could wear more.


I absolutely love the guilloche, but I think of you find MOP to be too dressy, you will definitely find guilloche to be more dressy, especially in a 10 motif.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I have 10 motifs in both YG and PG. I recently tried on the Guilloche. While it is beautiful, it's not my style. BUT I have the earrings in Guilloche and LOVE those. Go figure.
I wear the Guilloche earrings with all the rest of my YG vintage Alhambra pieces.


----------



## Li321

If someone could post a pic of themSelf in a guilloche 10 motif and/or a hammered yellow gold 10 motif would so appreciate it! Like A candid everyday kind of photo of how it looks out in the world - not a trying it on in the boutique type of photo. This is hard decision to make never having tried it on myself. Tia!


----------



## Tartin Tale

Hi all,
I love VCA and really want to get a Pair of Magic Alhambra earrings. Any suggestions which one I should get?
I own A few pieces already, YG vintage Alhambra earrings, MOP 5 motif earrings, blue agate bracelet, blue sevres holiday 2019 pendent & vendome edition sevres pendent.... I really like the guilloche and was wondering if I should special order it in the magic size...then maybe also the bracelet to match.. your opinions and advice is much appreciated!


----------



## GoldFish8

Tartin Tale said:


> Hi all,
> I love VCA and really want to get a Pair of Magic Alhambra earrings. Any suggestions which one I should get?
> I own A few pieces already, YG vintage Alhambra earrings, MOP 5 motif earrings, blue agate bracelet, blue sevres holiday 2019 pendent & vendome edition sevres pendent.... I really like the guilloche and was wondering if I should special order it in the magic size...then maybe also the bracelet to match.. your opinions and advice is much appreciated!


I have the Guilloche earring (vintage size) and I LOVE them!! But, I will say this, they are quite heavy (compared to the normal VCA vintage earrings... even heavier than the hammered gold version)... not sure how heavy that would be on the ear in the magic size. It would probably be so stunning, but just something to think about.


----------



## JewelryLover101

Tartin Tale said:


> Hi all,
> I love VCA and really want to get a Pair of Magic Alhambra earrings. Any suggestions which one I should get?
> I own A few pieces already, YG vintage Alhambra earrings, MOP 5 motif earrings, blue agate bracelet, blue sevres holiday 2019 pendent & vendome edition sevres pendent.... I really like the guilloche and was wondering if I should special order it in the magic size...then maybe also the bracelet to match.. your opinions and advice is much appreciated!


I’m not sure that guilloche in Magic would be approved. I have never seen that done. I suppose it doesn’t hurt to ask, though.


----------



## Tartin Tale

I have the YG hammered in vintage size and I’m ok with the weight tbh, I’ve also asked my SA for the Magic guilloche however I’m open to any other suggestions apart from guilloche but definitely want the magic size...would love your recommendations


----------



## DS2006

Tartin Tale said:


> I have the YG hammered in vintage size and I’m ok with the weight tbh, I’ve also asked my SA for the Magic guilloche however I’m open to any other suggestions apart from guilloche but definitely want the magic size...would love your recommendations



Since you already have the vintage size solid gold earrings, how about getting either the small or large Frivole earrings to go with your Alhambra pieces? I think I'd prefer that over magic size guilloche.  If I were doing two pair of gold earrings in Alhambra, I'd rather have the Magic classic gold and  the vintage size guilloche since it is more flashy (for lack of a better word).  I need gold earrings and hope to get the classic gold Magic and a pair of Frivole, eventually.


----------



## thorwhit

Tartin Tale said:


> I have the YG hammered in vintage size and I’m ok with the weight tbh, I’ve also asked my SA for the Magic guilloche however I’m open to any other suggestions apart from guilloche but definitely want the magic size...would love your recommendations



sorry to hijack. Any pictures of the YG hammered in vintage? Am currently deliberating between hammered and guilloche earrings. Thanks


----------



## Happyish

JewelryLover101 said:


> I’m not sure that guilloche in Magic would be approved. I have never seen that done. I suppose it doesn’t hurt to ask, though.


Be careful what you wish for! Guilloche is heavier than the other alhambra pieces.It would be a shame to do a SO only to find that they would be too heavy to wear. They're also _very_ blingy and in a larger size in an earring might be overwhelming. I tried the guilloche magic pendant and some people didn't like it because it was so shiny. Another alternative, and approximately the same diameter, are the frivole earrings in the large size.


----------



## chi0e1213

thorwhit said:


> sorry to hijack. Any pictures of the YG hammered in vintage? Am currently deliberating between hammered and guilloche earrings. Thanks


100% Guilloche in the vintage size, it's a lot more special!


----------



## DS2006

thorwhit said:


> sorry to hijack. Any pictures of the YG hammered in vintage? Am currently deliberating between hammered and guilloche earrings. Thanks


I am not sure if there are any on this thread, but there might be. I chose the yg hammered bracelet because it is an iconic piece being among the first Alhambra pieces made. So if I wanted casual gold earrings, I'd go for hammered. The guilloche is a little more dressy.






						Share your VCA earrings: Modeling and Collections
					

I spend a lot of time searching threads for pictures of people wearing earrings in order to get an idea of size and how they look on.  While that is the main purpose of the thread, please also feel free to post a shot of your VCA earring collection!  To start, here is a gorgeous photo of @surfer...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## thorwhit

DS2006 said:


> I am not sure if there are any on this thread, but there might be. I chose the yg hammered bracelet because it is an iconic piece being among the first Alhambra pieces made. So if I wanted casual gold earrings, I'd go for hammered. The guilloche is a little more dressy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Share your VCA earrings: Modeling and Collections
> 
> 
> I spend a lot of time searching threads for pictures of people wearing earrings in order to get an idea of size and how they look on.  While that is the main purpose of the thread, please also feel free to post a shot of your VCA earring collection!  To start, here is a gorgeous photo of @surfer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com



thank you!


----------



## SelenaScott

Please don’t think I’m crazy although maybe I am. Is it too late to inquiry on the 5 motif Rock Crystal Alhambra? I’m crazy in love with it and cannot find any information.


----------



## VCALoverNY

SelenaScott said:


> Please don’t think I’m crazy although maybe I am. Is it too late to inquiry on the 5 motif Rock Crystal Alhambra? I’m crazy in love with it and cannot find any information.



I'm curious about this, too. Maybe we should start a thread on rock crystal? People can post pics of theirs and tell us when/ where they got them.


----------



## SelenaScott

VCALoverNY said:


> I'm curious about this, too. Maybe we should start a thread on rock crystal? People can post pics of theirs and tell us when/ where they got them.



Yes!! I am all for a thread about this. I do not have the option to start one though. I just texted my SA and asked about it. I will let you know what I’m told.


----------



## VCALoverNY

SelenaScott said:


> Yes!! I am all for a thread about this. I do not have the option to start one though. I just texted my SA and asked about it. I will let you know what I’m told.



Thank you!! I just started a new rock crystal thread!


----------



## Mayacamas

I saw the 20 motif Rock Crystal for sale at the RealReal


----------



## Simplymaryam

Hi all  

Im absolutely obsessed with the rock crystal and the fact that it's transparent. It just seems so different to me. I'm new to VCA and am still to buy my first piece. Haven't tried any on yet as the country I'm based in doesn't have a VCA store but will be travelling to London soon where i hope to get the Alhambra 5 motif in onyx bracelet. My wrists have been very sad and empty lately  I was wondering if anyone has any information about the rock crystal from them? I read that they were released for the 50th anniversary but does that mean that there was limited stock only for that year? But how come I'm seeing people who've just recently bought theirs from store? Are they a piece similar to Hermes b or k where you have to show loyalty to brand and they are difficult to obtain?? Do they ever get released randomly in the year or was it only a special release for 50th anniversary? Please help!


----------



## this_is_rj

Simplymaryam said:


> Hi all
> 
> Im absolutely obsessed with the rock crystal and the fact that it's transparent. It just seems so different to me. I'm new to VCA and am still to buy my first piece. Haven't tried any on yet as the country I'm based in doesn't have a VCA store but will be travelling to London soon where i hope to get the Alhambra 5 motif in onyx bracelet. My wrists have been very sad and empty lately  I was wondering if anyone has any information about the rock crystal from them? I read that they were released for the 50th anniversary but does that mean that there was limited stock only for that year? But how come I'm seeing people who've just recently bought theirs from store? Are they a piece similar to Hermes b or k where you have to show loyalty to brand and they are difficult to obtain?? Do they ever get released randomly in the year or was it only a special release for 50th anniversary? Please help!


Rock Crystal was released for the 50th anniversary and is now available but very limited. It is reserved for VIP customers.


----------



## surfer

Does anyone know when the turquoise pave alternating was first released? Was it part of the 50th anniversary? I saw there's lapis and rock crystal mentioned in this article but not turquoise 






						Charmed life: Alhambra is 50 years old
					

The history of  Van Cleef & Arpels' best selling Alhambra jewels reveals luck streak.




					www.thejewelleryeditor.com


----------

